# Raidermans Grow



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey riu members.been away awhile and unable to do anything.Had to move and have bigger casa and have extra bedroom to do the new grow.will be using a 1000 watt air cooled yield master 2 and and a air cooled sunlight supply lamp .both bulbs are hotilux bulbs w/spare.inline fan will cool both lights and ordering new ducting and change out the old..using fox farm nutes and advance nute bud candy as well.have 100 gpd glacier pure 3 way ro water management system for good water supply.using 3 gal. airation fabric square pots for root pruning for better yield..jus ordered 30 blueberry regs. from bcseedking and 7 East coast purple diesel beans I bred and double bubble gum doja I also bred from Outlaws gear from last grow.the ecpd and dbd have already started outside las 2 weex and all doin well..need new camera other got lost or misplace in moving presently.need to go get my gear and get this setup...would like to order Mosca seeds old time moonshine regs and cross the blueberry for fresh Bluemoonshine beans...all welcome..rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2013)

will just keep this one journal be enuff to to keep goin in.heres my last blueberry and bluemoonshine grows.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thats some dank sounding beans you got. I like the double bubblegum doja. I love bubble gum strains! Hella under rated strain


----------



## DONB (Jul 6, 2013)

subb'ed......


----------



## maarouf.bekdash (Jul 6, 2013)

This looks awesome!!!! Im in for the ride


----------



## crackbaby (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice bud porn!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 6, 2013)

i'll roll a fatty of this ecpd dank sack and pass around,alot of purply from the doja cross and 3rd pic is double bubblegum doja.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

plants outside look good .have 4 in the ground and 8 in sqare 5inch pots.have to go get some bags of Happy Frog soil mix soon.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jul 7, 2013)

That is a great way to run the RO. I never saw it hooked up like that.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

thanx,I was runnin drinkin water in that 1 gal jug.. I use Tidy Cat plastic 3 gallon buckets to water out of,mixing 3 gallons at a time nute.heres some more beans I bred also,real purply weed.


----------



## Slipon (Jul 7, 2013)

nice looking plants


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome raiderman, I look forward to seeing how this round goes for ya! Those are some very pretty plants you had last time, tons of frost, and I love the purps very nice . I'm hoping I get a purple pheno of something one of these days. I've gotten some nice tints of color form my bubba kush but never the full purple buds.


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wanna sell some of your beans? Im a legal medical patient!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Awesome raiderman, I look forward to seeing how this round goes for ya! Those are some very pretty plants you had last time, tons of frost, and I love the purps very nice . I'm hoping I get a purple pheno of something one of these days. I've gotten some nice tints of color form my bubba kush but never the full purple buds.


thanx man,yea i'm lookin forward to getting things up and goin..yea I thought the magic merlin had more purp throughout but the double bubblegum doja here had more violet purple.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

I planted 5-7 I think of this strain and the rest ecpd 2 weex ago.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

UPNSMOKE23 said:


> Wanna sell some of your beans? Im a legal medical patient!


I haven't really thot about it.theres some beans ,not many ,in this ecpd i'm smoking out of now in the bag may do something later. Need to order Mosca seeds and get my old time moonshine strain here.may order from sea of seeds, always good stealth better freebies than attitude.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 7, 2013)

Glad to see you are back in the saddle M8. Sub'd for sure. 

Very nice setup, looking forward to more of that vastly superior bud porn 

Thanx for the share M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

thanx bro, good to see you also my friend..been away and had to move ,etc.been real busy...heres some grow tunes for sunday afternoon.[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

also one my favorite cats got away from the sitter and hasn't been seen for over month,,afraid something may have gotten her.going back wed to get more stuff and look a little more for her.really bothers me I payed someone to be this slothful with my animals and lose one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2013)

RM. man that looks really really tasty. so purple and delicious.What happened to you?you really upset Dweezle.your garden photos never disappoint, nice haul.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank yu doc.good to hear kind words and yureself....Dweez has been a cry baby towards me gave me a few beans and haf were dead and stated I owed him nuthin for them, jus wanted to see me grow them,tho I sent some dank that didn't make it and wasn't throwing a 100. worth away again.i made great effort to help him after his surgery..i have 50 beans of Outlaws gear East coast purple diesel if he wants 10 i'll give them.just a few double bubblegum dojas left...Got nasty pm from him wy I ignored him..all is good tho,rdr


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 7, 2013)

its a real shame what happened between you 2. you were such good buddies. Dweeze seems to have recouped nicely from the surgery. I saw his scars and they are really well done. His garden looks lovely and hes still the same dirty old man. Lol.! I hope you 2 can patch things up . Good luck with your grow and all your kitty cats. I helped Dweeze out in the end and lucky it made it to him!!!! I know it must be hard to get things outta texass.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

its not my specialty trust me.[video=youtube;04bg9IC9N6w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=04bg9IC9N6w[/video]


----------



## maarouf.bekdash (Jul 8, 2013)

First of all i want to say that the tune was lovely that you posted both! I am lebanese so the second one has appealed me just by the name  


I love your bud porn as well!!!! <3 KEEP IT GOING


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 8, 2013)

Subbed up Raiderman, looming forward to watching you grow some more dank


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

wats up east coast,welcome aboard and MB..will be putting up lights Thursday and mount the inline fan,cover the floors and stuff..really like working with the bud candy nute ,great product.heres all the nute lineup.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

I miss indoor growing... really do! stoked to see you back how are things lookin/


----------



## Igofast (Jul 8, 2013)

ok dumb question.. I don't use these forums very often, but I would like subscribe to your journal. How do I subscribe to threads? lol


----------



## Igofast (Jul 8, 2013)

ok never mind I figured it out


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I miss indoor growing... really do! stoked to see you back how are things lookin/


everything as well as expected for the moment.long time no see.good to be back.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

Igofast said:


> ok never mind I figured it out


jus by posting it auto sets you,welcome my friend.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

man, I have the genetics and the equipment, a little bit of know how... just dont have the space :/


----------



## raiderman (Jul 8, 2013)

that's been my case the las18 months.moved into this house and using a bedroom for 2 lights.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 9, 2013)

I bet you a dime to a dozen, raiderman could get 2 ounces out of a kitchen matchbox grow....

Looking forward to the show M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Jul 9, 2013)

lol,appreciate It bro..went to go get equipment,long drive and 102F outside to boot,,went lookin for Cloe my Siamese that come up missing,i loved that girl,lol...all plants outside look great and growing fast..gotta find my main power sources now.kind of a older house,,,rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

setting up my lights and inline fan today,will vent outside backyard,lol.then get me a cam filter wen it starts getting loud.monies tight so jus necessities,still hvent sent off for new sediment and carbon filter for water management system yet,will do it by Friday..waiting on seeds ,sent off for 30 blueberry beans week ago.be next Monday or so.smokin off this today.badass smoke.some seeds in this bag.not many from pollination.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn, I so love the color purple ( only on bud, only on bud...lol ).

Nice Tokin I am sure 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

same here, I wouldn't drive ,live or ware nuthin purple here either,lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 10, 2013)

Subbed up.man!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 10, 2013)

welcome TP. plenty of room in the smokeshop,lol,lookin back thinking some og.heres wat I got off og18 las round with them.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice I got a og in veg outdoors about that height. Stoked hope I can get it that far.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2013)

good luck on it, i'm sure you will do well on it..heres a few pics of Cloe, she been gone about 2 months now, been back to where I lived in the woods and no trace,i'm afraid something got her.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Cloe dude, I'm a cat lover as well and when I lost mine I chain smoked and walked the streets for 3 weeks until my neighbour found him up beside the highway  
Really hope you find her bro, it's a gut wrenching feeling when they're lost. With any luck (I know it's bad but better than dying) she's been picked up and someone is taking care of her!


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 11, 2013)

pulling up a seat. thanks for the bud porn.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn, bro, I hate to hear anything negative about a furry loved one. 

Our sincerest hopes and prayers for the young Lady to return safely back to you.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2013)

Raiderman, I thought you lost Chole last summer. Did you find her and she ran off again.lol.. she is sooooo cute ! but those claws .. oh my.. I imagine her tohave some serious freddy kruger nails in that sinister picture of her on the bed lookin stoned our of her feline head. and the one shes in the car reminds me of my favorite cat ever TOOnces the Driving on Sat. nite live.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks for good words, much appreciated....yea she got off into a old trailor not far away and got locked in for 3 days then come home las winter..she'd always eat weed leaves off the floor,lol,she was definitely was a stoners cat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 11, 2013)

wow, a stoners cat.. h ow coewl.. I was just watching a bunch of Sat Night live videos of Toones the Driving Cat.. in her honor. Toonces was a very bad driver and evil. The best epidsiode is when he and his arch rival.. Spunky .. were going to have a drive off and Toonces he put chlorophorm on a hankerchief and then knocked Spuky up and tied him up .. He then dressed up as Spunky ... its funny as hell check it out on the SAt night live videos.. late Rm .. hang tight Cholee will return for a fix of some of you dank weed no doubt. lol


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

They always find their way home. Just always get worried for my furry buddies too. More so for cars and dumb fuckin kids. Just found my dog likes to eat the leaves too lol. Hope you find em.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Did you try the can opener sound?? Or the treat box shake sound trick?? I teach my animals this one early just in case.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2013)

no, I jus call her name and she comes to me.i'm 120 miles from there,went up there 2 days ago ,posted a reward sign month ago.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Think positive my dude... Positive attracts positive


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2013)

yea I hear ya man that sounds cool.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 11, 2013)

we'll play a song in her honor,[video=youtube;Uu9G6tZZenE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Uu9G6tZZenE[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 12, 2013)

maybe seeds come in today...heres a small video of her, she deserved it.[video=youtube;t5fMQHUMMUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=t5fMQHUMMUA[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 12, 2013)

no beans today maybe tomorrow,need to get this goin.


----------



## adower (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice pics man. Just a suggestions if I may. Get those ballast off the ground. Hate to see something bad happen cause those things get hot!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2013)

thanx,but they have decent rubber peg stands,it doesn't get the floor hot, fan and ac helps cool them down some,appreciate your input.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2013)

heres my last grow with bcseedking purps.


----------



## Cloudiology (Jul 14, 2013)

well fuck me. good to see your grows mate. i'm fairly new here but to this day have not seen such a huge heartwarming welcome home thread. looking forward to seeing your stuff. seems like you've some feckin top notch skill. subbed to the fuck!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

welcome to the club.a good place to be..got email, my order sent out today and sending some free Grandaddy seeds with the order.seeds from an unreleased strain,,i can dig it, lol,rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 15, 2013)

What up raiderman good to see you back.. I saw your post in that thread earlier and I was like RAIDERMAN! What's that guy been up to?  I posted a few times back in your old thread under a different name I changed for security reasons -- left it for you in some karma in case you remember me but you may not... anyway looking forward to seeing what you're gonna have going on i'm working on getting some purple ace of spades going here but GDP is on my list. up here in austin doing my thing if you're ever up this way gimme a shout


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

wats yp dude? been awhile, i'm having to start all over right now,had a big move and settling in tryin to keep something alive here,yeah it'd be cool to toke and bs,lol..al the plants outside getting a lot of rain,have 4 double bubblegum doja and 6 east coast purple diesel outside.4 have been transplanted to the ground and 6 still in small 5 inch pots.i bred these wanna see wat I have in them.i know they can take hard heat well.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 15, 2013)

i dunno shit about outdoor as i'm not in the country  i'm gonna be going through the same thing planning on moving west to the promised land next summer... may be taking as much grow equipment as furniture at this rate  

the double bubblegum sounds super tasty though


----------



## raiderman (Jul 15, 2013)

heres a dbd plant that I got seeds the next is ecpd colas,badass weed.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 16, 2013)

Damn that's some dank looking shit bro


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

yea they are good strains.heres wat I been pullin on some good yielding plants in these aeration pots.pulled 104 grams of lemon og off one of my purple and lemon og run.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2013)

you still 12/12 from start?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

no I veged these 4 weex..I haven't 12/12 from start since I quit cloning.i like doin beans than clones.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> no I veged these 4 weex..I haven't 12/12 from start since I quit cloning.i like doin beans than clones.


Me too but its nice to keep the keepers and that way always have the keepers around... comes down to space, time and money for me. When I have enough of one there certainly isnt enough of the other two! :/ eventually.... down the road..... Im hoping to find a GP to do it big with.... just quietly.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

sounds cool..i'd eventually like to move from this hole,lol, and go west and get into the medical industry.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> sounds cool..i'd eventually like to move from this hole,lol, and go west and get into the medical industry.


I would be stoked if you did....


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

i could more science into it if I did it professionately and room.clones,seedline,yield.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

Yup yup I'm planning the same thing... trying to work on saving til the current lease is up and move when it is next summer... just haven't decided where yet.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

that's where i'm at.it takes money to make money.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

Yup exactly... my philosophy is you can grow your way out of any problem


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

lol.....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 16, 2013)

Just now got up to 2.5k... thinking i'm gonna pull double 12/12 shifts next run to effectively be pulling the same # of plants/yield as running 5k  it'll be a pain in the ass (i've done it before)... but 2 or 3 runs like that before next summer @ 1g/w = money to get moved and set up properly on... not to mention i'm tired of renting I wanna buy when we move... i'll live in a trailer as long as I can own my own land, shit.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

sounds cool.sonoma county seems cool to me unless laws are better somewhere else.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tr4qpH77Yio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tr4qpH77Yio[/video]


----------



## UPNSMOKE23 (Jul 17, 2013)

Raiderman if u wanna trade for some of that escd clones. You should do a smoke report on it


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

its a real strong smoke,real put down if you smoke much.its sweet hashy smoke,.bud candy helped make it tastey.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yea they are good strains.heres wat I been pullin on some good yielding plants in these aeration pots.pulled 104 grams of lemon og off one of my purple and lemon og run.


looking good RM.

What size aeration pots? I'm looking for something like 2gallons but not too wide as I like to sort of sea of green as many plants I can fit in


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

thanx WW,these are 3 gal pots


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks I'm gonna try some of those out with coco see how they do for me. Tired of using the cheap bags an having to buy more every time.

Oh and the double bubblegum was a nice one too.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

yea I dig those violets and purple hues..we have gotten 5 inches of rain and the ecpd plants doing well unfortunately while I was away some of my stuff was stolen from my trailor house,my ray bans,camera few other notable things were gone so I have to save up a little bread and get another cool-pix cam.sucks but nothing I can do about it, and lost Cloe whome was more important than my stuff,jus another brick in the wall.[video=youtube;yrokWXe0tfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yrokWXe0tfI[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

yea I purchased the square 3 gal. airation pots so I can wedge them in as well for sea of green.i found that the fabric pots still root prune wen their wedged and never moved. I hope to get some real blueberry beast in this next run and try those granddaddy beans out as well plus 4 ecpd still in 5 inch pots and 2 dbd as well living off the sun till everything comes together.out of 30 beans hoping for 15 or better girls. same with these outlaw regs i'm runnin from my bud i'm smoking on now .I have some Mental floss x doja berry beans I bred as well and cant find where I put them at,i hid them from myself.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 18, 2013)

I just found some males in my garden time to cull! I've got one I'm gonna same for pollen though been growing really nice right from the beginning!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

So you havent found Cloe yet mate? So sorry to hear hey  hope she comes back!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I just found some males in my garden time to cull! I've got one I'm gonna same for pollen though been growing really nice right from the beginning!


sounds like a good stud to get pollen from.i'll probably do the same thing if I see one.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 19, 2013)

He is a powernap from sincityseeds. When I checked on them last night he was even more matured and seems like he might be a great expression of a male. Nodes are 1/2 - 3/4s of an inch very little stretch so far, and a little stink already . I culled the one that was actually flowering and kept the clone of it I took a few weeks ago that is vegging. You and whodat totally have me wanting to toy with breeding a bit. I'm thinking my cindy99 will make a wonderful mommy .


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

eastcoastmo said:


> So you havent found Cloe yet mate? So sorry to hear hey  hope she comes back!!


no, I left my phone number with some ppl if she shows up..i drove 140 miles 3 times lookin and put up fliers, about all I can do.she had been through a lot, a litter of kittens had died inside her once and had to be surgically removed and barely lived and broke her leg outside somehow..i was away beating a charge wen I got hit for runnin a decent grow op from few yrs ago,i was on the run till jan this yr.wen I got out I had to go through this.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> He is a powernap from sincityseeds. When I checked on them last night he was even more matured and seems like he might be a great expression of a male. Nodes are 1/2 - 3/4s of an inch very little stretch so far, and a little stink already . I culled the one that was actually flowering and kept the clone of it I took a few weeks ago that is vegging. You and whodat totally have me wanting to toy with breeding a bit. I'm thinking my cindy99 will make a wonderful mommy .


i never grew out cindy 99 tho I had 2 pacs of brothers grim version cindy 99 never got to them before the big crash of '09...yea its best to breed your own cuz ordering overseas may be a thing of the past..glad you found a nice couple to mate, the only way to go.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

damn beans ought to be here today,lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i never grew out cindy 99 tho I had 2 pacs of brothers grim version cindy 99 never got to them before the big crash of '09...yea its best to breed your own cuz ordering overseas may be a thing of the past..glad you found a nice couple to mate, the only way to go.


yeah I agree and would like to add that you keep genetics around and can fi d something better than the parents


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope mine do that.got 5 inches of rain and plants taking off..would like to do some strawberry cough again ,been awhile or strawberry d-light.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> no, I left my phone number with some ppl if she shows up..i drove 140 miles 3 times lookin and put up fliers, about all I can do.she had been through a lot, a litter of kittens had died inside her once and had to be surgically removed and barely lived and broke her leg outside somehow..i was away beating a charge wen I got hit for runnin a decent grow op from few yrs ago,i was on the run till jan this yr.wen I got out I had to go through this.


Damn man, so sorry to hear. Sounds like you've had a rough trot, hope it all picks up soon bro


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

o yea it will, thanx for droppin by..beans come in today,ordered 25 and got 35 blue berry and 4 granddaddy beans.was very dicreet ,beans are big fat ones like dutch passions wen I did thiers yrs ago.will start germing these this weekend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

Sweet man, massive fan of blueberry  got 2 packs of dj shorts sprouting at the moment for a breeding project!!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 19, 2013)

I done his grape krush, top of the line genetics there..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah damn straight mate, Ive used his strains for years. His blue moonshine was a real killer too, spewin you cant get it anymore


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

gd morning,,yeah I really liked his bluemoonshine.was his top strain.mosca supposed to have his old time moonshine in seeds[video=youtube;A4duZjxusGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=A4duZjxusGM[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 20, 2013)

it doesn't look good that I will see her again.i guess you never think about stuff like this till it happens.well i'll always remember her.
[video=youtube;9ttevLkjY7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=9ttevLkjY7U[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

heres a few pics of outside plants with camera phone.ecpd and dbd plants.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

beans.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2013)

Outdoor plants looking nice. Got them in a good spot too. Good to see you got them beans.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

yeah I wa sweatin it at first,all the jabber about seeds took,lol.hope these do well waiting on my new ducting and carbon and sedament filters for ro system.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 21, 2013)

getting ready to set these up soon as my new ducting comes in.both lights using hortiux bulbs..anyone need a free kitten,lol....


----------



## bigbluntmike (Jul 22, 2013)

Raider can the walmart green dot be used, I need a good blubbery strain. How do they stack up against Dj's


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2013)

these are my first with bc seedkings blueberry..i haven't done dj shorts but seen a lot of pics and looks like a superior strain,i hope these measure up...I use greendot all the time especially hydro and seed stuff.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 22, 2013)

excited to see how they come out... so much good dank out there and nowhere near enough space/time to grow it all  DJ's stuff is on my list I also used to run Spice of Life seeds they use DJ's BB dads as the father a lot.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 22, 2013)

cool,i never got around to doing his hopefully soon..filters and ducting be here this week then start these.


----------



## zibra (Jul 24, 2013)

My brotha, you are the man....You buds just gave me an Orgasm ahhhhhhhhhh! Good to have you back man


----------



## raiderman (Jul 24, 2013)

good to see ya Z. nothing like good weed and good friends.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 25, 2013)

went to go get few bags of happy frog and my nephew give me 2 bags of super soil,so i'll see which ones best.start germing tomorrow,,been a lot of delays,losing my best friend Cloe didn't help but gotta make it through the rough edges no matter how grevious things may get.tomorrow day one,will plant 27 blueberry regs and the 4 granddaddy regs,ought be enuff.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear bout the ooops but stay up and good vibes on this new seed pop.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 25, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about cloe, it is heart breaking to lose a beloved friend like that.
I'm subbed and hoping to see soon in your posts that you found her
Great pics as well.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;i03UgtIWFgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=i03UgtIWFgc[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 26, 2013)

Sincerely sorry about Mrs. Cloe M8,

I have lost more furry ones than I wanted to as well. 
Looks like you are about to go barn stormin' on the grow. I see fields of green  coming soon to a grow room near you 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2013)

thank you guys appreciate the good word, maybe i'm a little bit too expressive sometimes jus hate crisis like this..started 29 blueberry and the 4 granddaddy beans today so were off...used fox farm light warrior, ro water, 2 tsp Kick Start seedling nute to gallon,50 watt florescent bulb,tray w/10 inch dome , 75F.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 26, 2013)

nah it's good to see someone on this site who actually cares about something (other than weed) 

do you modify the light warrior? i found it was TOO light for me hard to get watered to the proper level of moistness and stay there without adding in extra coco or other things... lately i've been using promix myco formula. A friend pretty much killed some nice plants I gave him because they were in light warrior and he put'em outside so of course in the texas heat they fried/dehydrated the first day.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 26, 2013)

I jus make a large bowl full of mud and and dome,sometimes I place a haf cup ro water on the tray and dome if the walls of the dome don't have moisture clouding up some..i'll transplant these seedling plants 34- 5 inch square pots where i'll veg 3 to 4 weex,then 12/12,sep males,transplant to 3 gallon pots to flower out or put them back into veg another week then flower.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

the room is ready,layed down plastic wrap on the hardwood floor,new ducting installed ready to go.day 2 germing,i hope to get 100% from the look of the beans,very big healthy spotted beans.


----------



## Gquebed (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey nice ladies you have here. Like your cats too... and that they like eating your plants...hahahaha Got a couple cats myself...rescued them from the shelter. One of them needs to like eating some of my plants cause she's a busy, nervous one... sorry to here about Chloe... Anyway, I'll be a creepin watching your girls...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

cool,good to hve u around, yea she loved eating leaves dropped,my little stoner cat,,,lets get stoned and grow some weed,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

went to water the outside ecpd and dbd plants and already seeing white hairs 10 inches tall.lookin good.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

My bad boy won't settle for eating leaves... he wants that smoke right in his face


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Purebred siamese, runt of the litter, looked like a rat when we got him because the other kittens were hogging mom's tits, could barely walk and couldn't jump... we nursed him to health but he's always had lung issues... actually seems to breath better with weed... you would think smoking would make him cough but it's the opposite... when i smoke him out he's cool and just chills out


----------



## SupaM (Jul 28, 2013)

Late to the party, but 13 pages later here I am. Sup, erbody! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Late to the party, but 13 pages later here I am. Sup, erbody! ATB!


wats up ?gonna try and stay cool and inside,stay stoned,lol.still lookin for work around this crappy town.my dad should have moved to the city,bs here..maybe a small bumper crop would ease the pain,lol....tell me she doesn't look like a stoners cat,lol.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jul 28, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Late to the party, but 13 pages later here I am. Sup, erbody! ATB!


if you go to your general settings you can adjust the # of posts per page. so it can be 4 pages or 13, its all up to you.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

appreciate that,it does get windy at times surfing.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

that cat looks stoned to the bone... too bad you didn't move to austin, plenty of jobs here it's like the recession never happened. there are some places i've literally NEVER seen not have a now hiring sign up. of course those are mostly the fast food type places but there's plenty of jobs of all kinds and the real estate market is booming it's a sellers market here. housing bust? what housing bust...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

I know i'm not living out my life here near Odessa,fk that.i done oil field years ago and can do it now but i'm not 30 yrs old anymore,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

I cant linked to loadeddragons thead.hope all is well.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

odessa... fuck that is DEPRESSING


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

lol.......its worst than that , a smaller town between Abilene and Odessa.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

all the outside plants showing hairs and the potted plants except one,looks like its time for transformation,will switch over to a 9-50-9 in two weex,got the new ro sediment and carbon filters changed out ,ocean pure best one I've had.no beans up yet.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

beans are coming up,first ones 2 days.


----------



## texin (Jul 28, 2013)

Odessa dam I miss texas


----------



## texin (Jul 28, 2013)

I grew up on west 21st in Odessa


----------



## raiderman (Jul 28, 2013)

wats up bro? its hot as hell here,lol.


----------



## texin (Jul 28, 2013)

I know I have been telling the family its 70 degrees here already. I miss it all my family still down there


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

I hear ya..well 25 beans are up or so, the rest on their way up 9 more I believe.so far so good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

Off to a good start already.nice


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

thanx bro.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

I would like tp take time to let riu members know that the member "cadillacs" is a snitch,a ratt and sell out..hes on face book as "reflections".


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

Trust me there is alot of dry snitching going on. Time to re evaluate who is amongst the circle no need to be dragged in any b.s.

I would be easy talking about him if he knows your whereabouts.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

dude doesn't know shit,i'm like a country away from that ratt.i got email tryin to clear his self but ink doesn't lie, and leave it at that.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 29, 2013)

what is dry snitching?

don't get me started on snitches *grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

kinda wonder the same thing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> what is dry snitching?
> 
> don't get me started on snitches *grumble grumble grumble*





raiderman said:


> kinda wonder the same thing.


snitching indirectly.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

that wasn't the case with me,jus a strait out ho.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 29, 2013)

how do you snitch indirectly?? snitch to a snitch? 

snoochie boochies?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

a person has to device it in their head before they flap their trap.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 29, 2013)

and what about when they flog their log?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

its down spiraling all the way to ground 0.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

28 beans up 3days,6 more beans to go.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I would like tp take time to let riu members know that the member "cadillacs" is a snitch,a ratt and sell out..hes on face book as "reflections".



Snitches get stiches.... Fucking bitch ass niggas...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

that's wat I been thinkin about,lol..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ohh yeah.. subbed. Cant wait to see what u got cooking.. ohhh yeah that purple diesel is fucking flame. Wish i could get my hands on that.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

welcome D..i lost or someone stolen my camera,damn thing cost 250..gonna have to get another one and soon...yeah that purple diesel put yu near a trip,lol...I have 6 east coast purple diesels outside flowering 4 double bubblegum doja x ecpd beans I bred in december


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 29, 2013)

^^^^ yes please do. That sounds like a sick ass cross. I like that blue moonshine too. Fucking wicked


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

my plan is to order 2 pacs of old time moonshine,indica mostly,and find a good purply stud male with all the features and purplely sweet blueberry try to do a dj short version bluemoonshine.,,seeing the otm from mosca seeds is the same lineage which I done in 2005 bm.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 32 out of 34 up,,,1 was mutated ,the other jus didn't crack,,,have 30 healthy beans,all 4 granddaddy beans germed,,still have 2 struggling see wat happens, but 30 goodly lookin seedling plants.rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey raider. Just get u a smartphone.. most of them got cameras.. and u can find them cheap.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

I have one jus need to go pay it up.the one i'm using is a cheapo,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2013)

transplanting all the seedling plants in 5inch sqare containers till sex determined,then i'll transplant..been 100F everyday,hard to keep temps right but I think i'll be alright.will be Monday before able to use camera phone , wen funds available..this is the first time had to start all over and I don't like it on top someone stealing a few things from while away,,camera to name one.we will survive the storm.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Aug 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'll roll a fatty of this ecpd dank sack and pass around,alot of purply from the doja cross and 3rd pic is double bubblegum doja.


ecsd... I had some very good ECSD around here about 4 months ago.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 1, 2013)

ecpd...yea i'm down to 4 grams of it,lol, some of the strongest ive had..i think 3 grams of it is thc powder no green.




Fritos anyone.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

have 22 blueberrys transplanted so far ,almost there..4 granddaddy seeds for test grow,,they said it was a new BC strain and to give a whirl before release I guess but all 4 come up,lookin good .rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice man glad the beans came up well. I just had all my new ones sprout too.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey good to hear good karma goin around..gd luck on that grow contest.been checkin it out.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't expect to win anything. I'm only running the autos under floros, and only with about 16 hours of light at that. I wish I had someplace I could run them under a 400 with 20hrs of light but not gonna happen.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I don't expect to win anything. I'm only running the autos under floros, and only with about 16 hours of light at that. I wish I had someplace I could run them under a 400 with 20hrs of light but not gonna happen.


Never no,You know who the judges are......... LOL
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> have 22 blueberrys transplanted so far ,almost there..4 granddaddy seeds for test grow,,they said it was a new BC strain and to give a whirl before release I guess but all 4 come up,lookin good .rdr.


Me love some, BB only grew it along time ago,was great.Mango is awesome.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

I haven't growed it in years or 2009 I think..i was runnin bluemoonshine for yrs or 2001 wen emery was my seed man a lot of bc strains as well.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

The emery? Well known...
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

I use to call my orders into marcs office,talked to him many times.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

Always wanted to burn one with him......Seemed like a good guy.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

if he wouldn't have gotten pinched he'd be one of the top competaters today..i learned growing through ed Rosenthal.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 2, 2013)

I need to buy a house then and move *you * over here!! LOL
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

i'm always lookin for work,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh sure beech, you offered me a job, but never offered to buy me a house and move me I would have been there in a heart beat!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 2, 2013)

I read these books twice before I ever bot a light in 2000 by ed .


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't get to smoke with him, but I got to meet him at the Cannabis cup in denver back in april. Another member I met there got an autographed copy of the handbook I believe.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Oh sure beech, you offered me a job, but never offered to buy me a house and move me I would have been there in a heart beat!


Buy me a house....tax reasons ,and he lives less then 100mls from me!! And likes Cats LOL.Both of you are welcome here,We can always go to the farm and cut loose?
RDR Tommyboys on the couch with his usual sleeping method Feet are sticking st8 up. 

Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

thats funny,my Siamese talk to me like a person,they come runnin in here tellin on each other then I find mess..i'm in central tex........have to go to the hospital today in the city see my uncle whom is eat up with cancer,maybe the las time I see him it looks like.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2013)

That sucks about your uncle bro, my wifes grandmother just got diagnosed with leukimia. Now I gotta figure out 1 how to get an EXTRA lb to make some RSO with, and 2 how to get her to take the RSO since she is kinda straight edge. I'm hoping I can figure both out...

Lol I'm just playin you know I appreciate the love.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

That blows raider  my dumbass friend just got out of the hospital because at my age he's already blowing out his liver and pancreas from alcohol. Grr. At least he says he's quitting alcohol now, we'll see. We need to have a small little tx RIU cup later in the fall after harvest


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thats funny,my Siamese talk to me like a person,they come runnin in here tellin on each other then I find mess..i'm in central tex........have to go to the hospital today in the city see my uncle whom is eat up with cancer,maybe the las time I see him it looks like.


Here ya RDR Tommy has a few diiferent meows that I can tell what he wants,Like when we get to playing and hes done and ive pissed him off,he lets me know the next time claws will be a coming!!When he wants to go out and im here on pc,he will just slap me gently with just his pads.Hes alot of fun, and company.
When he gets on the treats,oh my he is a site to behold.Wires him up soo much,he will jsut sit and look from side to side then just bust a move 100mph,Damn funny!

My unc had pancreatic cancer, they told him he had 6 months to live, and he didnt even make 2,went from normal to a invalid like overnight man.
Very sad was my Fav.Unc too!!Gl and your in my prayers bro. 



Thundercat said:


> That sucks about your uncle bro, my wifes grandmother just got diagnosed with leukimia. Now I gotta figure out 1 how to get an EXTRA lb to make some RSO with, and 2 how to get her to take the RSO since she is kinda straight edge. I'm hoping I can figure both out...
> 
> Lol I'm just playin you know I appreciate the love.


This getting old, guys and ppl dying and getting sick,is really starting me to start taking better care of myself! 
Yea,I know your yanking my chain,Bro.
I need to stop in and check on ya op,havent been there in awhile.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

sounds cool,,, yea before he was diagnosed with cancer 5 months ago I gave him 6 zips of dank while I was away,glad I was able to do something for him,, I guess i'm a little sentimental about some things getting older.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Buy me a house....tax reasons ,and he lives less then 100mls from me!! And likes Cats LOL.Both of you are welcome here,We can always go to the farm and cut loose?
> RDR Tommyboys on the couch with his usual sleeping method Feet are sticking st8 up.
> 
> Beech


I have a male Siamese named Tiki Boy,lol..he's been fixed,thank God..loves to play with other cats, a real show off.he has the most beautiful purple blue eyes ever seen.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> My unc had pancreatic cancer, they told him he had 6 months to live, and he didnt even make 2,went from normal to a invalid like overnight man.


Yeah pancreatic cancer is a bitch... pretty much a quick death sentence at best you get a year or two. Hoping my friend has seen the light, he has already had pancreatitis a couple of times and then hyperammonia now from his liver not working right... he hasn't drank since he got out of the hospital hopefully it's a wake up call for him.... alcohol was his first love, he became a true stoner for several years and even did a little growing before splitting with his ex and losing his job then went to pills primarily... came back to the booze to get off the pills when he took that too far (tho he still likes vics and occasional somas, just takes lower doses combined with the alcohol)... now he's coming back to pills and weed because the alcohols fucking him up... really makes you realize how awesome weed is and makes me glad I basically gave up the other bad habits for it years back  I do miss my xanax, nitrous, lsd, x and shrooms tho (my other past faves  )

I used to know a guy who had a source for the full size nitrous tanks and had this kick ass setup with a big ass trash bag as the bladder (kinda like a volcano!) with a bunch of tubes hooked up to it so multiple people could hit off of it... THAT was the way to do it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Here ya RDR Tommy has a few diiferent meows that I can tell what he wants,Like when we get to playing and hes done and ive pissed him off,he lets me know the next time claws will be a coming!!When he wants to go out and im here on pc,he will just slap me gently with just his pads.Hes alot of fun, and company.
> When he gets on the treats,oh my he is a site to behold.Wires him up soo much,he will jsut sit and look from side to side then just bust a move 100mph,Damn funny!
> 
> My unc had pancreatic cancer, they told him he had 6 months to live, and he didnt even make 2,went from normal to a invalid like overnight man.
> ...


got back earlier,man he's down to skin and bones but good spirits,operating teus so i'll be drivin back and forth this week,yea hes my fav uncle also growing up and stuff..sorry about yure uncle i'm experiencing the same..if I ask them if they want some chicken they start putting ona show, MaLing my female breeding seal point, will charm you with her looks and gets whatever she wants, i'm spoiled.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

yeah its good to take care of yureself these days,,i'd been doing like 1200 pushups every other day 3 mile run on odd days for 10 yrs up till few weex ago,,think I have carpal tunnel on my left wrist.i think I rubbed the nerve down in wrist and elbow ulnar nerve. gotta get it fixed before I go back to the gym.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

My pops moved in with me, so I can take care of him,he has dementia,and is starting to get real bad now.
And a pacemaker,and going have a disc fused in his back.GZZ Its a constent trip to the DR it seems every week,Im taking him somewhere. 

He use to live at the farm where I grew up,till he got lost onetime and that scared him,So I said just move in here,Il get someone to take care of the cows!!
Them damn cows,I just dont get him sometimes worried about 20-25 cows.And not his self......

Oh well, im not gonna put him in a Home unless he does not know who I am,Just cant do it.
My moms in one with a stroke,and has been there almost 10yrs now,just kills me to go there,and damn sure dont wanna put pop in there,till I cant take care of him.

He will be 80 tomorrow,and im 52 REFF.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

i'm doin stuff for my dad as well,has diabetes bad,can hardly walk, feet swells up something awful,so I go take him to the doc as needed, cook,clean, chores to help make life better but this town he moved to was a terrible choice before I well yu know..he's 75 and i'm 50....your dad loves those cows wy he thinks about them.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

You like the damn Raiders.......damn jsut a shame,J/K 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

lol,but I was raised around some of the most insane cowboy fans growin up,isnt easy being a raider in texas.but I know more cowboy stuff than the avg fan from 1969 on up..rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

lol that so fuckin funny,,HAHA,i luv it.,that made my day.Thx.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

keeps tellin me to spread more rep BEECH, I guess i'm a mizer with mine..lol.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> My pops moved in with me, so I can take care of him,he has dementia,and is starting to get real bad now.
> And a pacemaker,and going have a disc fused in his back.GZZ Its a constent trip to the DR it seems every week,Im taking him somewhere.
> 
> He use to live at the farm where I grew up,till he got lost onetime and that scared him,So I said just move in here,Il get someone to take care of the cows!!
> ...


Ah you got 10 years on me  Do you freak out about getting that? My grandpa had it and that's what ended up taking him out just over 85 luckily it was pretty late onset... but he was always a little ornery and mean and at the end he was just that to the extreme and couldn't recognize anyone. That's a shitty way to go out.

So far my dad hasn't gotten it he's 74 now but he has a rare bone marrow cancer that is apparently inheritable as well so i may have that to look forward to as well... luckily the kind he has is not aggressive and takes a long time most people die of other causes before it gets them if they get treatment but it's so rare there really aren't a lot of good treatments and docs mostly guess... so far as I can tell the only thing the treatments his docs have given him have done for him is diminish his heart capacity by 50%. THANKS medicine.

But are you surrrre you aren't a little like him? I know I am I'm generally more concerned about my plants' health than my own....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Ah you got 10 years on me  Do you freak out about getting that? My grandpa had it and that's what ended up taking him out just over 85 luckily it was pretty late onset... but he was always a little ornery and mean and at the end he was just that to the extreme and couldn't recognize anyone. That's a shitty way to go out.
> 
> So far my dad hasn't gotten it he's 74 now but he has a rare bone marrow cancer that is apparently inheritable as well so i may have that to look forward to as well... luckily the kind he has is not aggressive and takes a long time most people die of other causes before it gets them if they get treatment but it's so rare there really aren't a lot of good treatments and docs mostly guess... so far as I can tell the only thing the treatments his docs have given him have done for him is diminish his heart capacity by 50%. THANKS medicine.
> 
> But are you surrrre you aren't a little like him? I know I am I'm generally more concerned about my plants' health than my own....


Sure im alot like him just not as ORNARY.....No I dont worry about it,it is what it is ya know!
Beech
ps.Its just those damn black angus he rants about,saying the same thing....in like 5 min intervals,that drives me nuts!!!!

So glad when I built this house,I layed the floor plan out,where thers 2 sides.And 2 A/C systems,its 2500sqft.
Was gonna be for Kids and well that didnt work out,fnn Bitch!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

you're just mean then? lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

*You think? Ive always been nice to you!! I dont remember ever getting mad or mean too you?
*





Beech

My grandma on moms side was full blood Cherokee,If I drink Vodka im the 10ft tall bullit proof dude. 
But very seldom drink.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah you never have to me I thought that's what you were trying to joke.. that you weren't ornery, just mean  you do love a good bitch slap tho...  but who doesn't

[video=youtube;Cw9-xVCmLP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw9-xVCmLP0[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

sometimes my dad raises hell over some shit I don't know wat he's talkin about,i jus walk away but yea,it can drive me sometimes,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol that so fuckin funny,,HAHA,i luv it.,that made my day.Thx.rdr.


Tommy boy does that to me, he will lick then play bite,just like that cat does!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Tommy boy does that to me, he will lick then play bite,just like that cat does!
> Beech


lol,yea I luv watchin mine,,have 4 Siamese mix giving away tonight,MaLing got out while iwas gone and screwed the neighborhood alley cat,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,yea I luv watchin mine,,have 4 Siamese mix giving away tonight,MaLing got out while iwas gone and screwed the neighborhood alley cat,lol.


Dont blame him.... hard not to pass on the pussycat.
Tommys been cut.But dont act like it,most just lay around, he doesnt tho,I think he just likes to Fight!! hes A Bully and goes lurking n picking fights.
No other cats are allowed in his backyard!
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

Since the subject is cool cats, here is mine. Sassy 13 year old Ragdoll.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Since the subject is cool cats, here is mine. Sassy 13 year old Ragdoll.View attachment 2761821View attachment 2761823


She looks spoiled,lol,i like ragdolls,american short hair,siamese,bengals for breed esp and all domestics.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Rdr. Probably wouldnt hear about that up here.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

yea jus texas,its on some dallas news station...she was on dope real bad,no tellin wat happened,its a hard life..i use to be a amphetamine sulphate man back in the day,i know wat it can do to a person.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

I am all the way up in cleveland.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yea jus texas,its on some dallas news station...she was on dope real bad,no tellin wat happened,its a hard life..i use to be a amphetamine sulphate man back in the day,i know wat it can do to a person.


I got hooked on meth real bad when I lived in Texas... That's why I took the bus all the way back to Ohio when they let me out of Bradshaw. I'm just seeing it make its way around some of the more rural places up here


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

ok Drew Carey,lol.heres MaLing,Tiki,and me in order,pics are 9 months old tho,ive grown,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to admit I actually laughed out loud on the third pic.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 3, 2013)

True, nice to see a fellow Ohioan here


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

want to see my singing cat.dont tell no one tho,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

hhhaaaa that's funny..i pasted the wrong thing and had to change it,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

hey mo hey larry


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

the plants that are getting haf sun outside flowering nsly,i wanted them to get the 2oclock shade tree so I can harvest something sooner but not trees but decent plants.all the blueberries are consistant no laggers so all was a successful transplant to 5inch sqare pots,31 I think.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah there are 3 things I've always had a rule against and never sought out... crack, heroin and meth... besides the fact that they are all dead end drugs, they sound FANTASTIC and I can see myself not wanting to stop easily  in fact i'm pretty sure some pills someone told me were x were opium or heroin. if I ever decide to go out in a blaze of glory via drugs, it'll definitely be heroin. I've never been a speedy seeker  figures i'm a pothead 

I really wish I could grow some outdoor plants... sucks to live in the burbs... and i'm paranoid as fuck here definitely moving to the country next move...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

yea I don't even drink,jus a little herb about it..also i'm not in the country, I have neighbors jus not nosey neighbors and weeds are high everywhere, wouldn't know one if it was in their face,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep the front manicured but I let the back look like Africa,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;MtAQaypXo7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MtAQaypXo7M[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 4, 2013)

With some of the videos I have seen you post, I am guessing we are from the same era. I saw the Great White video too. Great White just came to my little town. There was only 75-100 that came to see them.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> With some of the videos I have seen you post, I am guessing we are from the same era. I saw the Great White video too. Great White just came to my little town. There was only 75-100 that came to see them.


H.S. Graduation 1980,Voted most likey to fuck up!





Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

I probably would win that debate,lol,that would have been my yr also saving droppin out.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 4, 2013)

In 1980...... My mom was 11 Lmao


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 4, 2013)

hehe 1980 was 3 years before I was even born.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah, 1980...... To be 9 again....'so precocious and full of wonderment ' lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

lol,yessir the wonder years.....marinaded baby backs all night, gotta get my fire goin before it hits a 100 today...jus got the wake and bake thing goin coffee in hand,i'm good.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is something you guys can play on,After chores,of course!
Beech

ps.Thanks for making me feel older then Dirt!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey SupaM we're the same era you're within a couple years of me  I was born in ATX we moved back here in 1979 from el paso when I was just getting ready to start 2nd grade


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 4, 2013)

WOW, Beech and Raider you guys are old..... I didnt graduate until 84....hahah old farts you are....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

i'm just glad there are some people here still older than me  Pretty much everyone I've met in person from RIU is younger.


----------



## F.White (Aug 4, 2013)

What up RDR. I been checking out some of your past work and there's no doubt you're the man so if you don't mind I'd like to bounce a couple questions off you. The first question is how do you dictate your veg time. Do you veg everything about the same amount of weeks or does it depend on the genetics? Do you transplant a lot or just transplant to their finishing pots? The info in Ed's Handbook is very useful but the chemistry talk is confusing as fuck. Thx in advance and my apologies if I missed my answers in an earlier thread.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 4, 2013)

we should start a 40+ forum. I bet there would be a lot less nonsense


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> we should start a 40+ forum. I bet there would be a lot less nonsense


^^ This! You can call it the Old Farts Forum


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> i'm just glad there are some people here still older than me  Pretty much everyone I've met in person from RIU is younger.


Meeting anyone from here is a recipe for failure!!
Beech


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

Gotta disagree some... I have met a couple of cool people... not really interested in meeting more due to the potential risk... only one person from RIU that I met ended up being a turd.. but it only takes one, doesn't it?  If I had not met anyone from here for example, my apollo clone would not be alive and have made it back to me  Also if I had not met anyone from here, I wouldn't have had to cut down one grow... so... yeah mixed bag 

I still know people I met from overgrow though (one of my best customers actually)

Speaking of meeting people... any of you ever go to norml meetings?

life is risky... can't live it in fear but that doesn't mean take stupid risks either


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> WOW, Beech and Raider you guys are old..... I didnt graduate until 84....hahah old farts you are....


I rode the Short Bus and was moved up in the 4th grade to 6th with my street cred knowledge,Coming into play.
I was taking everybodys milk money on the Short bus,was highly frowned upon,from the teachers.
I had my own Business,at 26yrs old,and have never worked for anyone since being a Tech, for Lawn DR.for 4 yrs.
Worked and went to school my SR.Yr,of H.S.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

F.White said:


> What up RDR. I been checking out some of your past work and there's no doubt you're the man so if you don't mind I'd like to bounce a couple questions off you. The first question is how do you dictate your veg time. Do you veg everything about the same amount of weeks or does it depend on the genetics? Do you transplant a lot or just transplant to their finishing pots? The info in Ed's Handbook is very useful but the chemistry talk is confusing as fuck. Thx in advance and my apologies if I missed my answers in an earlier thread.


It depends sometimes on strain but ave veg 30 days most strains like to do that stretch from 2nd week flower till 4thweek,i'll start flowering in these smaller pots,around 10 days give or take i'll transplant to their new home after sex determined,wen all transplanted I may continue to flower or put them back into veg another week 10 days I guess,,i like to cut the rootball out from the corners scissors not the core or tap root messed with,i have a nute mixture with a good carb to speed up root growth and never stall the plant..room is a factor here but if I had a warehouse going on i'd still do it the same way...I like to start flowering around 12 to 18 inches height on the plant .Thank you for droppin in.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

In 10 yrs this will be the old folks home.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> In 10 yrs this will be the old folks home.


Thanks to the weed hopefully it won't be the grumpy old folks home.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Gotta disagree some... I have met a couple of cool people... not really interested in meeting more due to the potential risk... only one person from RIU that I met ended up being a turd.. but it only takes one, doesn't it?  If I had not met anyone from here for example, my apollo clone would not be alive and have made it back to me  Also if I had not met anyone from here, I wouldn't have had to cut down one grow... so... yeah mixed bag
> 
> I still know people I met from overgrow though (one of my best customers actually)
> 
> ...


Risk vs Reward.........Not worth it! what did that cost you having to chop!!Me it woulda made me have a Nervous breakdown!!
No Answer needed. Just glad it ended the way it did!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I rode the Short Bus and was moved up in the 4th grade to 6th with my street cred knowledge,Coming into play.
> I was taking everybodys milk money on the Short bus,was highly frowned upon,from the teachers.
> I had my own Business,at 26yrs old,and have never worked for anyone since being a Tech, for Lawn DR.for 4 yrs.
> Worked and went to school my SR.Yr,of H.S.
> Beech


the only reason I had to quit school in the 10th grade had to take care of myself at 15 and had to sleep and eat at places I wouldn't even discuss .unexpected pregnancy I guess,lol..I jus started getting kinda close to my dad 13 yrs ago. but never was like a normal family by far.. but I am a hard worker,determined, and if I say it i'll do it.rdr.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Meeting anyone from here is a recipe for failure!!
> Beech


 But, there's this cute little brunette...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> But, there's this cute little brunette...


That would be a Epic failure,and she could be my daughter at my age. 
You yougens,have at her.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> the only reason I had to quit school in the 10th grade had to take care of myself at 15 and had to sleep and eat at places I wouldn't even discuss .unexpected pregnancy I guess,lol..I jus started getting kinda close to my dad 13 yrs ago. but never was like a normal family by far.. but I am a hard worker,determined, and if I say it i'll do it.rdr.


Yep,my childhood days were not all that peachy either,17 is when i flew the coup.
Had to work and go to school,jsut to survive.Did have my own apartment, 1 bedroomm, that me and a guy split.
He slept on the couch cause I paid more money and I had a bed.
Worked from 7pm to 7am ,then half a day of H.S. Stocker at Tom Thumb.
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 4, 2013)

well since we are giving our stories I guess I will add mine. My child hood was pretty normal. Mom and dad were hard workers and instilled that in me. They were always there for me even though I was a punk kid always getting into some kind of trouble.Dumb punk stuff, never anything serious. I got my first job as a dish washer at 14. Have always had a job since. I have worked for myself since 2000. On the other hand, work ethic must have skipped my brother, that fucker never has a job. When he does he always finds a reason to quit..ERRRRR


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> well since we are giving our stories I guess I will add mine. My child hood was pretty normal. Mom and dad were hard workers and instilled that in me. They were always there for me even though I was a punk kid always getting into some kind of trouble.Dumb punk stuff, never anything serious. I got my first job as a dish washer at 14. Have always had a job since. I have worked for myself since 2000. On the other hand, work ethic must have skipped my brother, that fucker never has a job. When he does he always finds a reason to quit..ERRRRR


Let me guess he younger,then you...
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds like we have the same brother lol!ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

lol,,,when I turned 17 I could finally be hired and was oil field floor hand as a profession, started a successful lawn care business 10 yrs,,I got out of a major ordeal by technicality,so here I am back to ground zero again.,,,i'd do oil field if I didn't have carpal tunnel left wrist and shit.i can do the work of 3 ppl easily even if they were 20,lol.....anyway the baby back ribs were amazing today.gave away 2 kittens today,thank god,2 more to go.my ecpd plants need to be topped that are 3 weex older,2 girls evident without 12/12.leaves are very shiny like the og18,good structure,,these are my own breeding so see wat I get...and can send that young brunette over here,i love goin to sports bars picking up lovely ladies,,i'm 50 but can pass for 35,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;T_3P8yffABE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=T_3P8yffABE[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah the good ol days of bangin' single chicks 

Check out my purply goodness in my thread  The resin's gonna make you jealous


----------



## raiderman (Aug 4, 2013)

your rite I am jealous,looks great..hope i get some good ole frosty blueberry coloring myself.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Let me guess he younger,then you...
> Beech


Ding ding ding, we have a winner!!!!! yes younger by 4 years.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> [video=youtube;T_3P8yffABE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=T_3P8yffABE[/video]


thanks for my morning Queensryche. I will be singing this all day at work


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

Started building pools with my pop from 13, never had to work for anybody but myself once I took over the biz. Went well, got married, had a kid, and then the economy fucked me over so badly: NOBODY builds a pool with CASH it's all bank loans those people do so bad credit everywhere, nobody's lending, nobody's spending. Me and the wife buying up old furniture and restoring by hand now, pretty tough she has arthritis and I'm a 'heavy lifter' bulk work kinda guy. Making more money off my sidelines as pro guitarist and music promoter those used to be there to relax now they're my BREAD. 
All good though, I'm a SHARK so I already ate a competitor or two for breakfast. You don't get to earning a living doing creative work by being nice lol. But it takes money to make money and investing everything you have for a roll of the dice... Let's just say I don't know what bored means at all. THAT is something that happens to rich people...

I wouldn't have it any other way. I appreciate everything I am blessed with, and what is mine is MINE. I am taking my weed-growing knowledge and applying it to normal gardening, heirloom veggies etc, and that's also stopping some gaps. I can't sell my bud. I just don't want to cross that line ever, have the bud become 'stock'. It is my one luxury, I can smoke as much as I bloody well please 

Damn the man! If you want, you can!

Very cool reading everybody's little 'history' and seeing the one similar thing here: All of you guys are ASS KICKERS. You got dealt a raw deal but walked away with all the chips in hand. Very good to meet all of you.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

Great story Mad Man,sounds like yu have all your eggs in one basket.gd luck my friend.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> thanks for my morning Queensryche. I will be singing this all day at work


lol,yea i'm kinda bent like that.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Ah the good ol days of bangin' single chicks
> 
> Check out my purply goodness in my thread  The resin's gonna make you jealous


are you doin any beans of that strain???


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Meeting anyone from here is a recipe for failure!!
> Beech


i haven't met anyone on here before cuz I buy my beans, don't really care about any exchanging anything.but i'd get stoned with a few fellers here..i have a sixth sense about the other .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

I do wish Mr. Outdoors was my neighbor tho,lol,.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 5, 2013)

I've only met one member, and we met at the Cannabis cup back in April. I felt fairly safe doing that, and I've known the member for quite some time. I agree though generally risk vs reward, and since I'm not in a legal state that makes the risk much higher. Theres only a hand full of you guys I'd be ok doing something like that with, but if we did meet it would have to be else where...like the cup...to ensure some anonymity.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think if law enforcement especially the FBI etc wanted to know the ID's of memebers of this site and other similar sites they wouldn't any trouble finding out, I'm thinking though they would be more interested in the big fish.
This was posted in another thread but for anyone using Tor a lot it's an interesting read.
http://www.dailydot.com/news/eric-marques-tor-freedom-hosting-child-porn-arrest/


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 5, 2013)

Mad, music has always been my #1 escape. I have my longest friend who built a studio in his home. We get together almost every Friday sit in the studio hit the record button and just jam for hours. When I leave I feel like I just went through a therapy session. Always good for the soul.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

the same here..wen I said mad man I was referring to Mad Hamish.lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

This has been the worst yr ever for me doing A/C work,PPL dont have service done anymore.
Everyones doing the papaw method if it aint broke its fine!!

No checkouts or nothing,as long as its cooling to them its all good,not considering, being just a little
low on charge,or a dirty condenser,could cost them alot more over time!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

well if I lived ina bigger town I can stay busy,i run ads.lookin to make a move after this finishes ,hopefully things fall into place....Tiki runnin through the house with a big stuffed rat in his mouth,lol..he gets it and throws it with his mouth and fetches it,,if I brag on him in front of him it gets even more zany.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not in a legal state either. The only people who know my business is my girl, one friend that I'd trust with my life. Other than that a couple of friends know that I put one plant outside in the summer and that where they think all my smoke comes from. Me and the girl have been together for 18 years and have been together through think and thin, and she always has my back.
Rdr., there is a house for sale 2 houses down from me. So when your ready to make that move....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

my credit was perfect up till 3 yrs ago, something come up and had to let the cards go.if I can payback the 12,000 I owe i'll be back on track..ned to start playin mega millions,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

Wanna see em do crazy stuff,Give em a handful of these.I laugh my ass off,its kitty speed.I remember when I use to run a can opener they would come flying,I dont feed Tommy,now but hard food,But just a little rattle of the bag, brings him.when hes trying to hide....LOL 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

lol,yeah I had a pac the other day,i thot there was gonna be a killin over a handful of treats, 4 cats.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,yeah I had a pac the other day,i thot there was gonna be a killin over a handful of treats, 4 cats.


Oh my,4 cats and those,bet it got alittle crazy around there......





Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

I lol at this one!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

that's funny.gotta google up some .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Oh my,4 cats and those,bet it got alittle crazy around there......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their well mannered overall,use tidy cat clump litter doesn't smell or anything,very clean..their opening up the kitchen drawers and shutting thierselves inside.went to get a fork , opened the drawer and one was asleep on the silverware.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this what you have going on RDR..LOL
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

while I lived in the woods I lost Rusty,Tiki sr. and Cloe within a yr.coyotes are bad there amongst other predators including ppl...I never grieved more over one of these little ones passing away than anything.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2013)

10k post damn!!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Is this what you have going on RDR..LOL
> Beech


HELL NO....That looks like a nightmare for disaster.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> 10k post damn!!!
> Beech


I guess I can get a little windy sometimes,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 5, 2013)

This is a must also.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

I do own a cat condo inside treehouse ,its in storage,8.5 ft tall,cat rooms and hiding spots,its a sight to see,lol.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Meet Tiger, one hour or so after this collar arrived in the mail she lost it, it cost me $25 and is the kind that snaps off under pressure, she's bringing home 3-4 little songbirds a week, some alive but the majority she has killed first, anyway songbirds especially can see vivid colours really well and apparently see the collar before the cat can pounce.She also can open every window in the house from the inside and will let herself out whenever she feels like it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Meet Tiger, one hour or so after this collar arrived in the mail she lost it, it cost me $25 and is the kind that snaps off under pressure, she's bringing home 3-4 little songbirds a week, some alive but the majority she has killed first, anyway songbirds especially can see vivid colours really well and apparently see the collar before the cat can pounce.She also can open every window in the house from the inside and will let herself out whenever she feels like it.View attachment 2764211


and spoiled rotten I bet.so are mine..i still give them can food and dry,,they start putting on a show ,who can turn that down.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm walter white. The straight laced nerd white boy next door you'd never suspect. I'm sure if I ever get busted minds are gonna be BLOWN. Also like him, even if you do know the real me, I will still do things to surprise you when I feel I need to  I haven't turned into Heisenberg yet tho 

[video=youtube;z0JPTgAtqzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0JPTgAtqzw[/video]



SOMEBEECH said:


> This has been the worst yr ever for me doing A/C work,PPL dont have service done anymore.
> Everyones doing the papaw method if it aint broke its fine!!
> 
> No checkouts or nothing,as long as its cooling to them its all good,not considering, being just a little
> ...


You need more grower clients... I had mine done to make sure I didn't have any problems this summer


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

I jus moved here and don't know anyone like that,,kinda terrified about it..maybe i'm getting too old.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Meet Tiger, one hour or so after this collar arrived in the mail she lost it, it cost me $25 and is the kind that snaps off under pressure, she's bringing home 3-4 little songbirds a week, some alive but the majority she has killed first, anyway songbirds especially can see vivid colours really well and apparently see the collar before the cat can pounce.She also can open every window in the house from the inside and will let herself out whenever she feels like it.View attachment 2764211


Animal spray paint or koolaid.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

looks like an American Short Hair,beautiful cat.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I lol at this one!!
> Beech


 Made my day this I literally fell off the chair laughing omg...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

a hit cat,lol.....heres the video I did of Cloe ,to those who didn't see it,that was my ole lady..wen I was living in smaller quarters at the time,but still ran 1600 watts out of the back bedroom..she didn't run with other cats jus me..also it says 2012, but missing this summer.[video=youtube;t5fMQHUMMUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=t5fMQHUMMUA[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;rUL0M__g1k4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUL0M__g1k4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;2c3g6tTYoxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c3g6tTYoxM&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 5, 2013)

almost a twin of my boy



Someone's stoned


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

He's a beaut.he looks really chilled out,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZT_xJo1VTDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZT_xJo1VTDg[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 5, 2013)

heres one I did wen Rusty and Tiki sr. come up missing outside over yr ago..i loved those boys..[video=youtube;L6uZQJe-Tt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6uZQJe-Tt8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Gotta love cats  I got my mom's 2 for a few weeks. so much fun.

Subbed for the buds and kitties. lol


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

Liking both videos. Go big or go home.....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

Had to add the Empire album to the ITunes collection.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

I dig to hang with my kitties and puppies more than I dig to hang out with most humans. This is my baby, Soma. I rescued her as a pup, and she's been my shadow ever since. Every time I come home, I get the exact same welcome, be it 5 minutes or 5 days that were spent apart. My little muse. I'll go hunt down my lazy kitty and get a snap can't help showing off the kids


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

Forgot to add, my daughter decided Soma needed some bling. Not happy with it, but you can see the handbag and perhaps some of the necklaces in this pic lol...


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lovely dog Hamish
I'd be like yourself in that I would prefer animals to people most of the time, you will meet very few people who would give you the same loyalty as Soma.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I dig to hang with my kitties and puppies more than I dig to hang out with most humans. This is my baby, Soma. I rescued her as a pup, and she's been my shadow ever since. Every time I come home, I get the exact same welcome, be it 5 minutes or 5 days that were spent apart. My little muse. I'll go hunt down my lazy kitty and get a snap can't help showing off the kids


she looks very happy and loyal..thx for sharing...I jus never shoulda moved to that area in the woods, I shoulda known better to ever let them go outside,cuz wen something happens yu have to deal with it and its a hard pill to swallow.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Liking both videos. Go big or go home.....


heres a lousy I done with bad lighting as I was finishing the last plants....chk out this queensrych vid.[video=youtube;CPmCpng_VYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CPmCpng_VYY[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;8CZGion20E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8CZGion20E4[/video]


----------



## Cajun Grower (Aug 6, 2013)

attitude is slacking almost cost me another order sent my shit wth no address just highway number


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

Kids basking in the sun.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

Rdr. If it isn't a long drawn out process can you tell me how to up load YouTube videos?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 6, 2013)

I can help you there.
Above where you type click on the 2nd image from the right and paste your url in there, if you hover over it , it says "insert video"
Hope I explained that right.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Cajun Grower said:


> attitude is slacking almost cost me another order sent my shit wth no address just highway number


WOW...That could have sucked.. Did you try the new thing they got with the return address too?
You can now have it sent to a separate address if the first is not possible. by putting a different return address(p.o.box, or just another address) on your order, once the first attempt is unsuccessful they ship to the return on the package which is also yours


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Rdr. If it isn't a long drawn out process can you tell me how to up load YouTube videos?


I just take any of raiderman's posts, reply with quote. steal the code for the video, change the "video code", that crazy alpha-numeric number at the end of the link. and post. just have to remove the quote's and shit. hahaha i didn't even know there was a button for vids. hahahahahahh I've been jacking raiderman's quotes for the code for 2 weeks now! lol


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 6, 2013)

My crop protection crew  Dozer, Adora and Baby Kola


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> My crop protection crew View attachment 2765455 Dozer, Adora and Baby Kola


How Fuckin cute is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 6, 2013)

The delivery drivers and people that come to the door don't think so hahaha..... But there always doing adora-bull shit


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Some beautiful brindles you got there bud.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Rdr. If it isn't a long drawn out process can you tell me how to up load YouTube videos?


wat I do is when the video starts, right click,copy the top one. with left click apply it,go to your post and click the vid icon by the smiley face icons,right click again and paste,then post.if yu have any prob jus ask.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks man . Adora's knocked up again too....we had 5/6 with brindle last time. Dozers getting his nuts clipped after this litter thou


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> The delivery drivers and people that come to the door don't think so hahaha..... But there always doing adora-bull shit View attachment 2765550 View attachment 2765566View attachment 2765567 View attachment 2765569


good lookin watch dogs there..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Kids basking in the sun.


sprawled out sun bathing, I like those pets.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;NSTct2FFamw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=NSTct2FFamw[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks to all that helped...Rdr. definitely want you as a neighbor........


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

that's one of my fav songs..yu never know,i'm tired of this heat.103F today.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

some Zen meditation time?music from The Blissed Place [video=youtube;RUblxg9Jr-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RUblxg9Jr-E[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2013)

girls will be transplanted wen the pots dry out good into 2 gallon sqare cont. of the ecpd and dbd strains.will have my cell cam up and goin in 5 days I guess,alot of bills right now,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aqoIXsP7Yc4]http://youtu.be/aqoIXsP7Yc4[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning all.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

And a BRILLIANT day to you Mr Outdoors!

What better way to start it than with the sound of angels... Knopfler just makes my day, so often.

[video=youtube;q2rx3IAEISA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2rx3IAEISA[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

Gd morning everyone.thanx for the tunes ..maybe i'll get something done today.lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;fY0oPg1h8fQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY0oPg1h8fQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> [video=youtube_share;aqoIXsP7Yc4]http://youtu.be/aqoIXsP7Yc4[/video]


Isn't that the band that died in the fire here in Rhode Island? place was called "The Station" I think...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah the lead guitarist got trampled and burned up ..it was terrible.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah the fuckin people who live in this state are fuckin all about themselves. it really sucks to not be able to talk to your neighbors EVER. I've left here sooooo many times. But the BLACK HOLE known as Rhode Island always manages to suck me back in.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

I think you get that everywhere. It's just how as a people we are now. Self absorbed. I am lucky I have great neighbors. All friendly and willing to lend a hand it seems. Yet they stay the hell out if my business... Lived here 17 years.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

same here in Texas,damn 103F crap is getting old...i'll build a van made out of weed and go around pickin up a few of yu and we'll go to Canada and grow,lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 7, 2013)

You could pick me up on your way up to Mr.Outdoor's  then Canada's not to far from there....


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm down. !! I miss the "REAL NORTH AMERICA" lol.. Still got PLENTY of forest land, too cold most the time to worry about wildfires.  and Most of the people are very friendly EH? What's that all aboot? 

Also I think Canada has New laws going into effect NEXT YEAR for medical use. but they are still pushing to legalize, tax, and regulate it. which is what EVERYONE should be doing. lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm down. !! I miss the "REAL NORTH AMERICA" lol.. Still got PLENTY of forest land, too cold most the time to worry about wildfires.  and Most of the people are very friendly EH? What's that all aboot?
> 
> Also I think Canada has New laws going into effect NEXT YEAR for medical use. but they are still pushing to legalize, tax, and regulate it. which is what EVERYONE should be doing. lol


i'm def down and look at all th seedbanks at our disposal.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> same here in Texas,damn 103F crap is getting old...i'll build a van made out of weed and go around pickin up a few of yu and we'll go to Canada and grow,lol.


i am in for the ride, but don't get mad if i start smoking the bumper or something.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm headed to Canada for a couple days on Sunday.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

cool, i'll be at yure house saturday,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

We have plenty of room in the car. You can roll em up while I drive.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

lol.i luv it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i am in for the ride, but don't get mad if i start smoking the bumper or something.


 as long as we don't have to ride like yure avi,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

I love Canada I used to go 3 times a week. Sadly it's been several years now. It's also rather pricey to try to immigrate there. I have looked into it a few times. It's sad because I would love to live up there.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm not riding bitch so......SHOTGUN!!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

I'll take bitch. and take a "tax hit" between every pass of the buds!!!!


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'll take bitch. and take a "tax hit" between every pass of the buds!!!!


I hear ya, i love being "middle man" when it comes to ridin n smokin out. Wish i could ride to Canada, i've always wanted to go


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> same here in Texas,damn 103F crap is getting old...i'll build a van made out of weed and go around pickin up a few of yu and we'll go to Canada and grow,lol.


Where i live in tx, most of the people fairly friendly but at the same time everyones in everyone else fucking business. Which is one of the reasons I became a "ghost" about 10 years ago. I found its much easier to stay off the radar. Nobody messes with me and nobody really even knows im here which is the way I like it.

About the same time i started staying clear of everyone I did want to get a bit more active and into the outdoors so I started playing paintball, since its one of the only sports you can get into where people of ALL ages and creeds can play together i've found 95% of those people are some of the coolest people you could ever hang around. Alot of love amongst the paintball community. Its that other 5% I cant stand

obviously this video is not pot related but tell me this does'nt look like some of the funnest shit ever, and I was there!
[video=youtube;KvT6fr_MykY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvT6fr_MykY[/video]


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> as long as we don't have to ride like yure avi,lol.


I just repped everybody and still gotta "spread some rep around" before repping raider,Wtf?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i am in for the ride, but don't get mad if i start smoking the bumper or something.


You mean like the Deers in ya pic?
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> I just repped everybody and still gotta "spread some rep around" before repping raider,Wtf?


30 people. lol...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I love Canada I used to go 3 times a week. Sadly it's been several years now. It's also rather pricey to try to immigrate there. I have looked into it a few times. It's sad because I would love to live up there.


I looked into when they put a stop to online poker,was hella expensive!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> 30 people. lol...


Cant rep that many ppl in a 24hr period.....you will get the you have given out too much rep in the last 24hrs....
Beech


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You mean like the Deers in ya pic?
> Beech


would you rather be in the middle or the end? lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

*

Not getting on that bus..............Not my kinda 3 way!2 bucks n a doe =NO 2hoes n a Beech good to go.Shorelines a talkin now.
Beech*


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Cant rep that many ppl in a 24hr period.....you will get the you have given out too much rep in the last 24hrs....
> Beech


I was looking for the thread posted by rollitup I read last week. Do you happen to know where I can find it? lol 
Yeah I know you can only give a certain amount per day as well.
But I think in the list of regulations on the rep system, it says you must give out +rep to 30 people 
before you can +rep the same user again.

Is that right? If I can find the thread i'll let you know. lol.......


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone else called shotgun,damn, someone will be carrying a load.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 7, 2013)

i'm surprised it's that expensive i heard they were really happy to get people to immigrate because they need more... how expensive is expensive?

hope you don't plan on selling if you move there... the big boys are very much in place and growing on massive scales


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html this is what I read


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

gotta have someone (important) to know yure on yure way, ive been offered work up there in past but I was doing well myself at the time,but nothing like thiers.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html this is what I read


i'm smoking off this thc ball have pity.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'm smoking off this thc ball have pity.


Pity attempt failed
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2013)

_ Originally Posted by *SxIstew* 
Rep System Information this is what I read

You see the date......lol
several things have changed in the last 6yrsLike my weight,and height,im shrinking!!!
LOL
*&#8203;BEECH*


_
​


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah theres actually alot of jobs available in canada, and the pay is good, however nearly everything there cost more so it offsets naturally. All the friends ive had from canada tho say its awesome. And crazy still they truely do not lock their doors...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

Well it's not my fault that it's still posted... lol 

I love flipping through old ass threads. seeing what was going down back in the day. 
Some really cool shit I find sometime.....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'll take bitch. and take a "tax hit" between every pass of the buds!!!!


HAHAHA, tax hit....hahahahah


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah I have to read like a 3rd grader wen i'm peaking off this,lol,,,I see the changes in myself also, I think my head is getting bigger or it might be the hash,lol.,,,,Canada would be lovely but cali be better.....rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

When I looked into it I believe it was upwards of 20k not including legal fees to immigrate up there. Every Canadian I have met loved their country, and even if things cost a bit more, there are other perks to make up for it. A huge one is the healthcare system. If you are a Canadian citizen you do not pay medical bills ever, or for insurance or any of that bullshit which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 7, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> When I looked into it I believe it was upwards of 20k not including legal fees to immigrate up there. Every Canadian I have met loved their country, and even if things cost a bit more, there are other perks to make up for it. A huge one is the healthcare system. If you are a Canadian citizen you do not pay medical bills ever, or for insurance or any of that bullshit which I think is pretty cool.


your right medical is free, however there is a LONG waiting list and usually its anywhere from 6 months to a year before you can get actually taken care of


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

here if yu don't have insurance or cash , they set yu out in the street and not look back unless yure dead.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 7, 2013)

THe long waiting list thing is only for low necessity specialists from everyone I've talked to(many), and all I've read that wasn't from biased american media. If you are in need of immediate medical care you get it I believe.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> here if yu don't have insurance or cash , they set yu out in the street and not look back unless yure dead.


 Well in South Africa you need BOTH. My grandpa had a heart-attack, fully insured on military benefits, fuckers made my mom put down a few grand CASH before admitting him to hospital.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Well in South Africa you need BOTH. My grandpa had a heart-attack, fully insured on military benefits, fuckers made my mom put down a few grand CASH before admitting him to hospital.


Good GOD. WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Good GOD. WTF is wrong with people?


 Exactly my point. The doctors swear an oath to help whomever is in need, but then if you go to a good hospital over here you will find that as you enter, you NEVER see a doctor. Hospitals arrange it so that the docs can't SEE the sick people as they come in, whereby allowing them to keep to their oath without costing the corporation money. 
I might be a veg head, but my government, my government eats MEAT. 
So I chose to live in a small town, one that refuses to believe Apartheid ended, the last bastion of true Afrikanerdom. But at least I can have a straight-up relationship with two excellent surgeons. People that care and stick to their oath, I can phone them at 3am and meet up at the local hospital and be ushered through straight to the op table if I need, or my wife needs, or my daughter. I can face all the redneck bullshit as long as I know my girls will be taken care of when they need to be. 
But ya, it is ROUGH man. Whiteys here are a minority group, so it stands to reason that my white mates will be a minority, but you have no idea how embarrassing it is to have my bro's around and being able to FEEL them getting weird looks from the general population. But, it is for my girls. 
Don't let ANYBODY tell you otherwise, South Africa is backwards as fuk... We got the sun, we got the nature, wildlife, and I live literally a few miles from the oldest know shamanic site on this planet, I have sat in the place the first humans sat during their visions, the exact birthplace of art, religion, human CONSCIOUSNESS. But as a nation, evolution has left us in the dust...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Exactly my point. The doctors swear an oath to help whomever is in need, but then if you go to a good hospital over here you will find that as you enter, you NEVER see a doctor. Hospitals arrange it so that the docs can't SEE the sick people as they come in, whereby allowing them to keep to their oath without costing the corporation money.
> I might be a veg head, but my government, my government eats MEAT.
> So I chose to live in a small town, one that refuses to believe Apartheid ended, the last bastion of true Afrikanerdom. But at least I can have a straight-up relationship with two excellent surgeons. People that care and stick to their oath, I can phone them at 3am and meet up at the local hospital and be ushered through straight to the op table if I need, or my wife needs, or my daughter. I can face all the redneck bullshit as long as I know my girls will be taken care of when they need to be.
> But ya, it is ROUGH man. Whiteys here are a minority group, so it stands to reason that my white mates will be a minority, but you have no idea how embarrassing it is to have my bro's around and being able to FEEL them getting weird looks from the general population. But, it is for my girls.
> Don't let ANYBODY tell you otherwise, South Africa is backwards as fuk... We got the sun, we got the nature, wildlife, and I live literally a few miles from the oldest know shamanic site on this planet, I have sat in the place the first humans sat during their visions, the exact birthplace of art, religion, human CONSCIOUSNESS. But as a nation, evolution has left us in the dust...


yep,,yu jus described Texas or the U.S. as far as that goes,they keep tightening the belt on us here..their toooo busy here giving all our money away to other countries and dirty corporations who got them voted in only ones get help from wat I see.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Beech


lookin at this,lol,so funny..


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 8, 2013)

I've never understood what makes one person or group of people think they are better than another for whatever reason. Everybody is an individual, and if you begin to make groups out of people it only shows where the ignorance truly lies! Those people did this, these people did that. It's all individuals acting individually or sometimes groups of people acting upon one persons orders. All explainable, and always individuals, not those people. Bigotry, and racism really has to be the biggest bastion of ignorance. It's always the person who has no true idea of how the world works, and spends their life in one place sheltered, that's yelling the slurs, and hate. Just blows the mind, you know. Sorry to bring this all up, but it really boils over sometimes. Those cats are super cute Raiderman, thanks for that, really needed it this morning. Peace out.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning all. Damn it's like 95% humidity today. Sweating before I even got to work...uugh.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

gd morning,, we had lightening bolts hitting all around the house last night,was trippin out.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea its a muggy fucking morning...... I bet my 2nd spot is feeling it today, maybe I should go check on that lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

yeah we topped out yesterday at 107F..can bar b que using no wood.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't miss weather like that at all ^^^^^ like when I was in that Damn prison with no a/c and it hit over 100° for 2 weeks straight (08-09?)


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

90f at 40rh at 11pm,was killing ole Beech
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

"Assumes"........ you were not tripping............and it was real lightn striking..........Cause there was no cloud in site here!!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> gd morning,, we had lightening bolts hitting all around the house last night,was trippin out.


 Thought we agreed no trippin......
to old and my mental stability is not what it use to B



SOMEBEECH said:


> "Assumes"........ you were not tripping............and it was real lightn striking..........Cause there was no cloud in site here!!We need some rain here bad,ankle breaker cracks in this blackland.
> Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

wats up Beech? no these were real lightening bolts around Abilene,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thought we agreed no trippin......
> to old and my mental stability is not what it use to B


yea my minds turnin sensitive to,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

*
Rdr,You ever see lightn hit the ground? I did onetime on my way to lake fork was a awesome display of Power,blew a hole in the ground and i nearly ran off the damn road.
It Skarred the chit out of me! I was waiting for a mushroom cloud to form,thought it was a A bomb!
Beech *


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

I was outside hittin the bowl wen something like that happened but not that close but I took my chicken ass bak in the casa.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vb0PAUevfxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Vb0PAUevfxI[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah we topped out yesterday at 107F..can bar b que using no wood.


 In February, it can easily top out at about 120F here. I have a mate living in Oman where it gets up to 131F OFTEN. 120 is already HARDCORE man.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea I'm good in the land of snow and rain lol.....


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;jMHMW4OnvR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMHMW4OnvR4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Yea I'm good in the land of snow and rain lol.....


I'm in Southern New England, We get rain, snow, ice, sun, all in the same day most winters hahahahaha


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 8, 2013)

Motto here is. Don't like the weather? Give it ten minutes it will change.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Motto here is. Don't like the weather? Give it ten minutes it will change.


HAHAA sound like New England.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

only change here is it jus gets hotter.lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 8, 2013)

Went to Vegas in August once, it was 110. I can't do that kind of heat.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I should just wear swimming trunks here, it's rained all spring and summer......humid as f#ck!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> only change here is it jus gets hotter.lol.


And hotter.  Must say though. Feel lucky.... at least you're not in Phoenix, AZ... I think that's the hottest spot in the country....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I was outside hittin the bowl wen something like that happened but not that close but I took my chicken ass bak in the casa.


IN MY MIND, I was picturing YOU like Major Dan, in the Forest Gump movie yellin thats all you got..........lol
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

all I have is these stubs.takes a lot of steps to get to the door.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

jus need one more dbd to transplant , their 12 inches tall and look as good as any other good strain, jus the argument of so far all are girls between the nodes is obvious,maybe hermie seeds, but no balls so far tho.i'll grow them out see wats up,,,BB on 3rd set of leaves,on the leaves can see the wide purpley indica dom coming out , so far no runts.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

I use to Guide on Lake Fork for 2 yrs,and saw it blow the chit out of a tree.
We were on plane Soo fast and doing 72mph in my 20ft Champion boat to get to the dock,my clients 
were literally shaking.

Im the guy when its your time is up its up,along as you dont do stupid chit,like trying to cross 6 lanes of traffic while drunk.
Sad,But you just cant fix Stupid.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> all I have is these stubs.takes a lot of steps to get to the door.lol.


NO EXCUSES!!!! Lieutenant Dan could at least swim!!! hahahaha

Kinda laugh at him everything I watch CSI: NY........


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> NO EXCUSES!!!! Lieutenant Dan could at least swim!!! hahahaha
> 
> Kinda laugh at him everything I watch CSI: NY........


but Lt Dan couldn't do a handstand and take off runnin,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;9Jt-bxV1gW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jt-bxV1gW0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PL8484CEBA4AF0F209[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> but Lt Dan couldn't do a handstand and take off runnin,lol.


He could at the end of movie,he had magic legs also,lol
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 8, 2013)

Fishing charter I am guessing Beech.?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

its coming down by the buckets,,watch out Beech its lightening.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorta.Bass guide on Lake Fork,Holds St. Record for biggest largemouth caught.
People come from all over the world,to fish it.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

ive got 6 rod and reels barely been used,8 man tent,etc .I need to put them to use lakes been up everywhere.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its coming down by the buckets,,watch out Beech its lightening.


Buckets of heat here,no rain in sight,for days!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ive got 6 rod and reels barely been used,8 man tent,etc .I need to put them to use lakes been up everywhere.


we need to go a fishing this fall.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm a walleye fisherman.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Buckets of heat here,no rain in sight,for days!
> Beech


its on the way,it made a stop here first and another blast on the way.i should have turned the light off.outside plants got soaked.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> we need to go a fishing this fall.
> *&#8203;Beech*


make sure you bring some Shorelines,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> I'm a walleye fisherman.


theres walleye in this lake by the old confederate army fort and arrowheads around.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its on the way,it made a stop here first and another blast on the way.i should have turned the light off.outside plants got soaked.


Skarred of the electric spick,if i did cause of me keeping on during working hrs,if ya feel me. Lol J/K
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

Your Good,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 9, 2013)

Well if Friday 5:30am... One more work day and its off to Canada...A great day to all...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

Gd morning and have a safe trip,,don't take no wooden nickles over there.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

You said 'wood'


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> You said 'wood'


Why is observational humor so funny???? lol....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 9, 2013)

I dont know, but it is like a fart. Always funny.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

lol,wats up guys? blueberry growin fast,real healthy,may pull out the long tube flor. if see a good male i'll cross it with outlaws strains I bred..they have thick plastic shiney lookin leaves,lol,they don't even look real...maybe increase flavor and color with a good cross,thier already a purple strain,we'll see.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

How long till you get yourself a camera? I remember reading you were getting something yes? 

My Sour Blueberry popped this morning.... plugged and waiting for the sprout (original blueberry didn't pop a tail but it got plugged anyway)
Also took another 8 cuts off the BD.(the final cuts.. all 6 of the others rooted so let's hope for the same success rate.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

Wednesday prob..i'll use the camera on the phone ,prepaid,my problem is too many bills and not enuff money,lol.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 9, 2013)

hey rdr check my thread need ur opinion


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

looks great over there, I like tga, only done querkle couple times ,got my beans at suer bidz wen yu could get 25 for 100. wen he first started ......yeah I haven't had gd luck with cameras, I had a D60 Nikon and 4 lenses and Nikon macro lense which was taken 4 yrs ago and I had cool pix and wen I returned from out of town someone helped their self to a few things,easy come easy go.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 9, 2013)

buy a cheap $10 one at walmart. they won't take it if it's not worth shit.  at least you can have semi decent pics.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanx to a good friend I should have one few days.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

heres wen I was upgrading ,powerful lense and expensive.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;d1acEVmnVhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=d1acEVmnVhI[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Corgan actually managed another masterpiece. ONLY one song on an entire album, but a masterpiece none the less:

[video=youtube;SVCHpKvyCAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVCHpKvyCAg[/video]

Raider, the Pumpkins... In the 90's, they were my GODS. I listen to Mellon Collie with the exact same blissful amazement I did back then. When he does his shit right, Corgan can still give me goosebumps. The Celestials is a great tune, makes me almost hate him for all the SHITE music he's written between Mellon Collie and that ONE song...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;JTT2LEyjdC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=JTT2LEyjdC4[/video]

This is where i got my user name.
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice one, SBeech!lol ATB!


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 10, 2013)

Everytime I see your name that song starts playing in my head Lmao


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

*My first live show was AC/DC n Van Halen n Journey in 78-80 range,lol that was a long time ago!
Saw the Rolling Stones in the Cotton Bowl,in early 80s,was raining,and they played rt thru it.

I was sitting with the Cheerleaders,**back then NO guys were C -Leaders.We had the largest
Graduating class in the state of TX.Plano Tx,the next yr they opened another H.S.
Now theres 3-4 H.S. there,I moved from the concrete jungle in late 90s,Good times just
too many people,for ole Beechy.
Beech
*





This damn pic Cracks me the F up!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

gd morning, so that's where it all begain,lol, love the kitty kats.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> gd morning, so that's where it all begain,lol, love the kitty kats.


Yep,thats where the birth of SOMEBEECH.begins....Im sure we all have had SOMEBEECH moments,I know I have had a few 
Growing!!
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

I figured yu was out chasin those Angus cows together this morning,jus.jk.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

*
Ha ha,they were head deep in the pond yesterdy..Thought i was gonna have to get the tractor and pull 1 out,it almost was bogged down!!!
Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

that's funny, wen I was young had to hunt the chickens, I had a hog named Charlie brown,lol,he thot he was a dog,,everytime you holler at them here come that pig with them,,and chased the school bus everytime we got on it.unfortunately that's how we lost Charlie brown, he was chasin the bus and we felt a big bump in the rear tire.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

if it is the soil a person can use 1 tsp bleach per gal in ro water with the nutes can kill any pathogens and doesn't effect the plant when using it.. jus kills bacteria if thets the case.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

oops that post suppose to be somewhere else,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

dunno where it was supposed to be posted or for what......... but I just read that 30PPM of Colloidal silver his strong enough to kill mold and powdery mildew. However it's also strong enough to herm a female.. lol if that helps whoever out. lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

a friend may have seedling plants in bad soil were workin on it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> a friend may have seedling plants in bad soil were workin on it.


Yea,I saw and even googled his soil,never heard of that soil.....YOU?
Got me some FFOF for 22bucks delivered....He only had 1 or I woulda got more,boy i get alot of good deals from
ppl that think they wanna grow,then decide how much work goes into it. 


Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

I almost gave up after each of the first 2 grows. lol. Then decided it wasn't me it was my equipment. and got More!


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, yeah, yeah seedlings giving me a ruff go. First time starting from beans. I thought oh yeah no problem....lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

Good soil n water,Most issues are grower related.
Use those 2 and most will have *NO* issues. 
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh I think its the grower. Just have to figure out what I did so I can fix it. I think my first mistake was flushing the soil before planting the seeds.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah seedlings giving me a ruff go. First time starting from beans. I thought oh yeah no problem....lol


I used the MG seed n cut stuff for the 1st time and was 100perc.on 60 cuts.like 6bucks.
Was using Light warrior to expensive....when the 6buck stuff works and can get local.

Winter gets here time for the ez cloner and Soiless grows.Cant wait.
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

really want to work this out. I can always get more seeds thats not a problem. If I just throw them out and start over then I am not really learning from it.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

The Just Right Extra soil is by General Hydroponics. It is a good soil that I have used for a long time and have never had a problem with the soil. It has never burned my clones. Someone tell me why the hell did I flush it. OH I KNOW. I read it can be to hot and believed it. Even though I have used it many times and never found it hot. FUCK I should go with my own experiences.....


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a few hydro stores all closer than the nearest lowes or home depot.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

I hear tht about the FF to..... too hot will burn,Ive never burnt a one,cut or seed.
100mls RTrip to hydro store for me.
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

I go to one to get my CO2. I go to the other for everything else. That one also is the warehouse and they are the largest online hydro store. and be home in less than a half hour.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah i'm real funny about the seed germing process,if theres any life in that bean i'll resserect it..i use light warrior mostly ,reg loose jiffy mix is good.i mix in a bowl warrior, ro water w/ 2 tsp of kick start seedling nute,olivias seed and cloning nute good to and mix a mud but not too soaked, jus a mud, fill the tray up ,put beans qarter inch deep put lid on and not open it for at least 3-5 days at all,i use a heat mat w/tep. controller set to 80F,99% germ rate and roots in 5 to 6 days on clones....I get a good deal on FF Happy frog,i used to use the ocean forest wen it was heavier bags and used 25% perlite with it , now they diluted it with perlite thierselves at the same price. bs..Happy frog is bigger bags same price.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

lol once wen I first started growing bot 10 bags of miracle grow mix, they had been outside getting rained on probably and everything else,2nd week into veg I had 40 bluemoonshine plants mutating on me and I got rid ofem,i bet every nitrogen pellet in that bag was activated,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

I have 2 - 60 ct hydrofarm trays w/ inside stands for drainage with 6 inch inch dome and 150 rockwool cubes on had wen needed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Oh I think its the grower. Just have to figure out what I did so I can fix it. I think my first mistake was flushing the soil before planting the seeds.


Is this something tht you have not done b4 cause didnt you say you used this soil b4?
I think the flushing coulda done that.jmho.
Beech


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I hear tht about the FF to..... too hot will burn,Ive never burnt a one,cut or seed.
> 100mls RTrip to hydro store for me.
> Beech


 My closest hydro store is 320 km, that's only one way, so that makes it a return trip of 397 miles (640km)... Out here you better know what you want and what works, emergency measures are out of the question. So I think I'm the only person I know that buys perlite in 10 kilo bags and coco by the 5 kilo brick... I come back from the hydro store and my car's suspension is visibly sagging lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

and I thot 35 was a long ways but no hydro store jus soil mixes,i use ehydroponics.com cheapest anywhere on the internet that I know of.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm going through Sub's info and also learned a fair bit from other organic heads here on RIU, just started brewing my own teas and my first batch of supersoil has been cooking for 3 weeks now. I am really hoping it works out for me man, if I can nail the organics it will save me countless hours and a lot of my bucks too. 
With the amounts of stuff I get at a time it is still better for me to make an excuse for more business and make the drive than to order online from the same shop. I once wanted to order a mag ballast but the shipping for a decent courier was a tiny bit MORE than my fuel for doing the drive myself. 
Gods bless Africa. This place makes SO much sense lol...


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Its the first time I have ran from seed. I have been running clones for many years. Mostly outdoors. I have only had and indoor set up for just over a year. I would have to say out of hundreds of clones I have cut I could count on my fingers how many did not make it. They always go from the trays straight into Just Just Right soil. Never once have I had one burn from the soil. So can you remind me again why I flushed it this time? OH YEAH.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr,Im just tring to help you, Sorry I even got involved.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Some, I never took it as you were doing anything but. I appreciate any advise you have given. Even that you take the time to help. I was just trying to give you my history on growing. The only person I am bashing here is myself.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

The point I was trying to make was to myself that I have never had problems with this soil and for some reason all of a sudden I started messing with it. Like you stated earlier. Good soil and water is all that is needed. Usually it is the grower. And this grower had to mess with something that has always worked and look where it has got me.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

not necessarily, cuz I have many successful germings and a few where something went wrong,mud was too wet and I opened the dome to soon allowing visitors in the air infect the mix,,yu jus do the best yu can ,seeds are easy to get so all is not lost.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

That is one HAPPY goat. What's he been smokin?? lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

probably a heavy hitting indica or hashplant,lol.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Sxl, took a look at your grow. Very nice. Damn you guys make this seed growing look easy.....lol


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 10, 2013)

Have a good evening, I am off to watch a friend of mines band play. I dont to the bar scene so Im sure it will be an early evening.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

Gd morning. Did yu hava good time las nite? Another stoned Direct tv night fer me.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stoned netflix for me haha

You ready for the new season of Breaking Bad???


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm up in Cleveland today for a mountain bike race


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice! Is it in one of the metro parks?


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 11, 2013)

West branch


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

sounds cool man,gd luck.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Stoned netflix for me haha
> 
> You ready for the new season of Breaking Bad???


yes sir and NFL Football....my cats had a party last night ,cleanin up the mess.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yes sir and NFL Football....my cats had a party last night ,cleanin up the mess.


 You forget to put away the 'nip?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 11, 2013)

I just got in from workin on the Honda, and my cats are going CRAZY. they love the smell of grease or something because they will NOT leave me alone. all rubbing up on me, licking my knees, licking my back. fucking weird ass cats I tell you! lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

i noticed wen I was through mowing the lawn I got a good cleanin from the cats as well,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

giving the BB their first feeding, grow big ff,thier growing good for 16 days, will start flowering them 10 days I guess...the ecpd plants look exactly alike, no variation.thier 16 inches high topped out and spreading out well.hope I get wat I'm lookin for..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> [video=youtube;d1acEVmnVhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=d1acEVmnVhI[/video]


I thought I was the last Pumpkins fan. I still listen to mellon collie and the infinite sadness to this day. Cheers.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

mellon collie was the shit but Siamese Dream I still think is their best overall album... a lot more mental guitar masturbation... a lot. It was before Corgan shaved his head and gave up being a graven rock god.

[video=youtube;q-KE9lvU810]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

This may be the song I remember most from Mellon Collie because it got associated with the break up of the only woman who could give my wife a run for her money  Also the woman who fucked me up more than any other... the kind you feel like someone died when they're gone. Might as well be.

[video=youtube;XWCdQWVb0YU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCdQWVb0YU[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

i never figured out wy he went left on the bald look


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

because he realized he was going bald and he said fuck it and skipped to the end  he seemed to be one of those guys who was very proud of his mane back in the day so may have been a shock realizing he was going cue ball  but yeah that whole penis head look i've never been fond of


----------



## raiderman (Aug 11, 2013)

lol.........


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

Shit if we're going 90s lets get up all up in it

[video=youtube;7XdYnh729IQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XdYnh729IQ[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe a little of this...

[video=youtube;ERTT_sv8sV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 11, 2013)

And last but certainly not least let us not forget... and smoke a bowl for dimebag.

Man watching this takes me back... I don't know where it was filmed but could've easily been the Back Room where I saw'em in Austin as far as my memory goes 

[video=youtube;_7EQlfprV9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7EQlfprV9E[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 12, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> West branch


thats so close to me, you could smell me smoking almost


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

gd morning guys, gotta go in the big city today,lovely, be back later.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 12, 2013)

drive safe~!


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> thats so close to me, you could smell me smoking almost


I'll be up in mohican in a few weeks


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

seems like most growers are in ohio and Michigan .


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yea there's quite a few of us  really hoping we go medical soon


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

Medical Marijuana is the only thing standing in the way of true legalization and removal of Prohibition on marijuana... MMC myself but still. the more they regulate state wide medical uses. the less they will think about fully legalizing it. Good luck with it. however the restrictions in place for MOST medical growers are ridiculous. 24 plants allowed in veg with more than 1 patient however only 12 allowed in flower. Try growing like me with those kinda rules. lol I've got 30+ plants going right now and more to come.  LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Medical Marijuana is the only thing standing in the way of true legalization and removal of Prohibition on marijuana... MMC myself but still. the more they regulate state wide medical uses. the less they will think about fully legalizing it. Good luck with it. however the restrictions in place for MOST medical growers are ridiculous. 24 plants allowed in veg with more than 1 patient however only 12 allowed in flower. Try growing like me with those kinda rules. lol I've got 30+ plants going right now and more to come.  LEGALIZE IT!


Medical marijuana is the only reason people are even beginning to consider legalization. Once people were able to see marijuana is not some scary Gateway drug bullshit. 
PROPAGANDA is the only thing standing in the way of legalization, that and BILLIONS of dollars. Legalization will just turn pot over to the hands of big corporations. Decriminalization is all weed smokers need.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

I completely agree with you. I'm trying to start a debate or anything, I have just been reading the news a lot lately and reading shit like this pisses me off:
[h=2]Medical Marijuana Lobby Fighting Recreational Legalization Efforts[/h]July 27, 2013
Pot legalization activists are running into an unexpected and ironic opponent in their efforts to make cannabis legal: Big Marijuana.
Medical marijuana is a billion-dollar industry &#8212; legal in 18 states, including California, Nevada, Oregon and Maine &#8212; and like any entrenched business, it&#8217;s fighting to keep what it has and shut competitors out. Dispensary owners, trade associations and groups representing the industry are deeply concerned &#8212; and in some cases actively fighting &#8212; ballot initiatives and legislation that could wreck their business model.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

it wont be in my lifetime wen its legal,but who knows.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 12, 2013)

When do the 2 legal states start selling in stores? This coming year right?? or are there some already selling it legally? Once they start making bank on recreational use, the rest of the states buried in a pile of debt will at the very least start looking into it for reasons of cash flow alone. But state's are "Decriminalizing" it because there wasting so much money arresting someone for a gram or 2 and not making it back in the fine's paid for First Offense Possession. My State would rather get their $150 fine paid within 10 days for everyone carrying under an oz.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I completely agree with you. I'm trying to start a debate or anything, I have just been reading the news a lot lately and reading shit like this pisses me off:
> *Medical Marijuana Lobby Fighting Recreational Legalization Efforts*
> 
> July 27, 2013
> ...


If you did not what to start a debate why the long retort? 

Right now medical marijuana is in family's hands(some are greedily taking advantage of the system but that happens in capitalism). Once weed goes legal like people in Washington St. will soon find out, big business and big money will turn weed into something on the same level as alcohol and they will go after medical marijuana in those "legal" states just give it time. They'll want MMJ'ers to buy it from a store like everyone else. That is till the federal government just comes in and seizes all those assets; legal mj stores, growers facilities, and the money they made. 

Medical Marijuana advocates want the same freedom they have under medical laws, and not the restricted bull crap that news papers and lobbyist are trying to push. After reading all the statutes of the new purposed washington state legalization effort, I no longer support the kind of legalization they are suggesting. 

Where it will still be a crime to grow your own smoke, but you can go to a store and pay out the arse for an eighth of taxable smoke. Though on that same note I can however get a brewing kit and I can brew my own Beer, were is the difference between brewing my own beer and growing my own smoke, if it were truly legal. WTF. 

That is not legalization, my friend, that is a way for big business to fool the masses into legalizing weed so that only the rich can make money off it. It will cost growers who "win" a license from washington well over a hundred thousand dollars easy, to met regulations, Armed guards, security camera, fences, bulletproof glass for storefronts,and etc... Treating weed like DOPE. NO, thanx.

Sorry Raider I will no longer comment in this regard. Apologies.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

No its cool, I read and learn.some of you keep up with that more than me. I jus doop and dodge,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

I know theres a SOMEBEECH somewhere..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

i gess BEECH on vacation.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 12, 2013)

What up RDR.........Beechy needed a day OFF from here,dealing with the other mods and such gets old.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah it can get old. ive had my days..be glad wen the cooler weather sinks in,can only use one light for now,all the ac units packin a load.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

was lookin into some fuckin incredible strain.anyone growed it out ?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 12, 2013)

Waht Strain.......Or is tht the name?





Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

Monkey DOO,lol...I thot it was a stupid name myself.. its been around many yrs but mostly Canada keeps it in smaller, chancier seedbanks..We all remember or know Dr. chronic...the strain is like Northern berry.see if I cant load a pic,back in few.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

Are those blueberry doing well for you. Be nice to see some quality blue ceeds that are available from up north. I'm still wondering about sagarmatha's blueberry(amsterdam) and peak's blueberry(but peaks description of ceeds scares me a little) as well. If those beans you got look and taste "blueberry", will probably get those bc blueberry as well. 30 ceeds sounds like a good batch to pull a mother.

I've heard of Fucking Incredible, but that is about it. Did next generation do it of bc bud depot or vancouver island ceeds of something to that effect. I believe I was going to order it years ago with some grape god. Can't remember though. Cheers.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 12, 2013)

VISC. I've Smoked it but never grown it, Seemed a lot like god bud IMO


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

yeah these are doin good.first time doin their BB .ive done maybe a third of everything they sell at one time or another, but I do use other seedbanks. everything ive growed from there was exactly wat it says like the godbud, its the same pheno as bcbud depots godbud,both are from Canada. so I hope to get some dank blueberries this round..1st fukin inred.2nd blueberry jam,deepchunkxc99


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> gd morning guys, gotta go in the big city today,lovely, be back later.


you mean odessa?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2013)

I like the new avatar, raider. The same thing someone would see if they tried to come through my window at night.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

if you had that look in yure avi, wouldn't need a gun.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 12, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> you mean odessa?


yure getting warm.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

HOly Shit that Blueberry Jam looks sooooo gooooood... I almost licked the screen.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 13, 2013)

yea it does look primo......put the ecpd and dbd in flower today,alot of branches, thick stalk, 18" tall as wide.i'll be able to run a lot under that one light, I need to move so I can have everything right and more light.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

raiderman said:


> if you had that look in yure avi, wouldn't need a gun.


That aint no chit, THERE.No Gun needed jsut a loud noise and Im gone!!
Beech


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 14, 2013)

Rdr. Any mail today?


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 15, 2013)

Rdr. everything ok bro? Havent. seen you here in a couple days


----------



## raiderman (Aug 15, 2013)

been out of town,had to go to storage and fill up and look for Cloe one last time to no avail..,i put batteries in it and wont seem to take pics jus turns back off, I thot the batteries were new to, i'll keep messin with it,thx.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

will pick the ones outside tomorrow.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Good to see you takin pics again man.  lookin good.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 16, 2013)

those Blueberries are on point. Looks like theres maybe 2 phenos and even then they grow/look very similar.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 16, 2013)

Most awesome to see some plant porn coming from the master. 

"We're Not Worthy, We're Not Worthy" 

I wish my Blueberry would have came up, I had 3 Dutch Passion BB's and all three popped, only one came up and it died within 3 days. Could have very well been me, but all the others that popped, did ok. Will try another breeder's BB on the next order. 

Many thanx for the update M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

gd. morning guys, rained another inch or 2 this morning, plants outside lookin good, their not trees of course planting them late but do have buds forming on 2, 1 of them getting frosty tho it wont yield a lot but can smell the double bubblegum mucho.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

i can only run 1 light for now,this place wasn't designed to run a lot of juice, maybe wen the heat drops will add another 1000 or 2.i have 40 sqare 3gal aeration pots 100 2 gal sqare black pots and 200 5inch sqare containers to work with. would love to use haf this house,lol.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yea needed new batteries,bb small ones 19 days old,ecpd tall ones.


 Ooooooh this is going to get EPIC really soon I feel it in my giblets....


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> gd. morning guys, rained another inch or 2 this morning, plants outside lookin good, their not trees of course planting them late but do have buds forming on 2, 1 of them getting frosty tho it wont yield a lot but can smell the double bubblegum mucho.


"Smack lips" Double bubble.Brings back the memory of the twins? Back in the day Bubblegum around here was Soo good,But overpiced...
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> "Smack lips" Double bubble.Brings back the memory of the twins? Back in the day Bubblegum around here was Soo good,But overpiced...
> Beech


Theres a big dif between me and DFW, I made a few angry while livin up there.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm gonna do 1 pac of reg bubblegum,oldtime moonshine and others next round,i have one dbd flowering outside in the ground, can already smell the doja cross frost,, I would have started a few double purple doja x mental floss beans if I would have found them on time, freakin seeds are everywhere in my stuff,lol...also have 10 NYC diesel,10 sour diesel,10 purps all fems being sent to me free of charge, so will have them this weekend or Monday.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 16, 2013)

Well I can see it wasnt the camera, it was the photographer...I need to go take a photography class.lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Theres a big dif between me and DFW, I made a few angry while livin up there.


Do Tell.......ya lost me......Pm if needed.BRB cig run.I assume distance,The other NO clue.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Well I can see it wasnt the camera, it was the photographer...I need to go take a photography class.lol


..I can be a slow learner at times.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 16, 2013)

no,no I couldnt get that kind of pic. Your pics look great.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

thx..smoked some good og yesterday, but the prices are ridiculous.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

the free beans are from runnin multiple test grows for my friends up north..tho I am doin a test grow on their granddaddy strain presently.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx..smoked some good og yesterday, but the prices are ridiculous.


Dont get me wrong I love the OGs,But damn I dont get why ppl think it is Holy grail strain!!
Over priced imo,also!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

Yrs,ago I was buying pick n mix and found some gems,also when buying a 20pack of some strains,You can find some very nice pheno's.
IMO,Its a matter of personel prefference as to what kinda high you like,then theres the taste factor. 
Me personally I could care less what color my buds are as long as the high I like is there.my2 cents
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Yrs,ago I was buying pick n mix and found some gems,also when buying a 20pack of some strains,You can find some very nice pheno's.
> IMO,Its a matter of personel prefference as to what kinda high you like,then theres the taste factor.
> Me personally I could care less what color my buds are as long as the high I like is there.my2 cents
> Beech


yes sir, I go for yield cuz I can make it a kb.. my double bubble was so potent could barely smoke it ,at least wat I was told.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

*
I Cuncur!!
Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn!!
Beech


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dont get me wrong I love the OGs,But damn I dont get why ppl think it is Holy grail strain!!
> Over priced imo,also!
> Beech


I say the same thing, I've smoked many an OG's all from cali and all from dispensaries/clones but it was just another bud. No better, no worse. Not to say I didn't enjoy them because I did, but I never bought/grew an og since it never fails that one of my crew always would have, this or that og from, so and so breeder/grower/dispensary. Overkill, IMO. 

Then again I'm stuck in the 90's a little with my idea of a good strain. 

Defiantly not the holy grail nor the white whale, IMO. But still a great strain at times. Enjoy.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree as well. I always considered any og a medium strength, wy i'm not doing any tho I did pulla qarter off a few ea....heres the nute source and 3 outside plants,theres more jus don't want anyone seeing me take pics of weeds in the yard,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

went out lookin outside and every plant is flowering,thank God,and am going to start flowering the BB Monday and may use the 2gal sqare pots for sog,the word on these BB isa 60% female ratio on regs, nigga need smoke, i'm out,lol... also every seed of the ecpd and dbd are all girls, so I don't know wat to think but I haven't seen one nut sack on any ,ive done DNA and others and were bustin nuts rite off the bat so its nothing like that. I still have 60 ecpd beans left ,14 dbd and a few dpd x mental floss, the strongest of all was dpd x mental floss smoke, damn that weed was strong, messed with the equal lybrium some .rdr.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, guys time to get your laugh for the day. I have been a consistent, even constant smoker for 30+ years. I have never smoked any kind of OG.


----------



## Cajun Grower (Aug 16, 2013)

looks like ur boys r gettin a butt wippin raiderman sorry bro


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> Ok, guys time to get your laugh for the day. I have been a consistent, even constant smoker for 30+ years. I have never smoked any kind of OG.


LOL,Says the man with Kush in Sig....Damn you must be close to my age,B-day....... hint hint 29th of November...1961
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

Where were you in '62? of dec?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

Cajun Grower said:


> looks like ur boys r gettin a butt wippin raiderman sorry bro


O no a raider hater,lol,,didn't know they were playin.wat u been up to? any luck with the girls?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Can we still be friends if I like the most hated team in the NFL?? lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Can we still be friends if I like the most hated team in the NFL?? lol


Wy hell yes,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

Though watching the last 2 games. I have some serious concerns about how we will do this year.... 
Why the fuck do we have the VIRGIN????? Ugh.... lol...



Nice stacks of buds you got there sir.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

Thx,,,i'm their worst critic and biggest fan if that maxe sense.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

That's sick.... My last four plant were 4' tall and didn't look that good. lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Where were you in '62? of dec?


Probly learn n to walk..........
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

*
Guess thts ya B-day.
Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> heres baby pics, I think I turned out ok,lol.








Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

300bucks for 1 of the 4 round lights on each end!!











Beech
also they have a spinner.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

that's wat I need, I hava 12x12 bedroom to grow in..say if yu cant find the 2x in the ceiling, how do you keep the hooks in the sheetrock? any suggestions? I hava 220 that converts to 120 at the end would like to do that with my other light jus cant find solid wood and I'm putting a lot of holes in my landlords ceiling,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 16, 2013)

I mount to the same ceiling joist the light is attached to..... By light I mean the regular overhead light in the room... should be centered and run one way or the other. If it's on point and up to date it's like 16-24" on center(Between joists, depending on age of the building).... Stud finders suck if you got popcorn ceilings(I have them lol)


Edit: If you find one. just measure over 16" to start with and an inch over after each miss... Once you have the first spacing you'll find ALL the rest...  then buy some popcorn patch at wally world for like $6 and fill your holes you don't need. lol


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;jut6m2xG1oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jut6m2xG1oo[/video]
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> that's wat I need, I hava 12x12 bedroom to grow in..say if yu cant find the 2x in the ceiling, how do you keep the hooks in the sheetrock? any suggestions? I hava 220 that converts to 120 at the end would like to do that with my other light jus cant find solid wood and I'm putting a lot of holes in my landlords ceiling,lol.


They have whats called butterflys,you make a hole and it has these 2 pieces of metal about 1-2" you insert thru sheetrock,then pull down and the metal pieces open and sit on top of sheetrock,allowing it not to pull thru sheetrock.
Beech


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> that's wat I need, I hava 12x12 bedroom to grow in..say if yu cant find the 2x in the ceiling, how do you keep the hooks in the sheetrock? any suggestions? I hava 220 that converts to 120 at the end would like to do that with my other light jus cant find solid wood and I'm putting a lot of holes in my landlords ceiling,lol.


Two routes: one go to lowe or home depot get a stud finder then use it to find the stud and then take the stud finder back for a refund.
or you can get anchors for sheet rock at home depot and such store. There are designed to hold up to seventy pound, but I wouldn't risk that much. They seem to be holding a 4ft t-5 no problem.
The sheet rock anchors I got were plastic and easy to install worth a try for $1.79 or so.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to thenotsoesoteric again.
YEA,thats what im saying
Beech



*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> [video=youtube;jut6m2xG1oo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=jut6m2xG1oo[/video]
> Beech


that is far all the way out.i know wat I wanna be wen I GROW up.......i'll go to walmart ,this hole in the ground doesn't have anything else but oil.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

i know wat I wanna be wen I GROW up.......i'll go to walmart 
WHAT and be a greeter at the front door..Talk soon!
Beech n bed 

ps.J/K im soo passed my bedtime.​


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

later gator..rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 16, 2013)

we'll have to get u a wheelchair and a smiley face to qualify,


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

Teacher ask me what i wanted to be when i grew up,I said happy,She said I didnt understand the question.
I said No,You dont understand the answer.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

Only a 2 hour nap for you BEECH?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

watchin Deadly women on id...some of them hoes are scary,hell I mite jus get engaged to mag subscription.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> watchin Deadly women on id...some of them hoes are scary,hell I mite jus get engaged to mag subscription.


On demand?? Probably just different service than me. On ID here is Very Bad Men lol......
Is that Deadly Women show any good? Eyes never seent it. lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Tivo,i recorded it while on the comp...ive got a bottle of Xanax BEECH if you want a deep sleep.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

had to tote at least a 1000lbs of Christmas stuff from D town yesterday and been unloading it most the day ,got the shit awhile back wen I was doin well,takes 2 to 3 weex to set it up the animation controller to everything,,, its a site..i'm exhausted..


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 17, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> LOL,Says the man with Kush in Sig....Damn you must be close to my age,B-day....... hint hint 29th of November...1961
> Beech


9-66 is my bday. In about 16 more weeks I will tell you what I think about Kush


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 17, 2013)

Hope I love it.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 17, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Can we still be friends if I like the most hated team in the NFL?? lol


I don't hold it against him.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Only a 2 hour nap for you BEECH?


As you age,you will find even tho I dont drink alcoholic beverages,You have to PISS during the night.
Sometimes you can go RT back to sleep,other times you cant.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

sometimes I may not sleep but a handful of hours ina couple of days.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Tivo,i recorded it while on the comp...ive got a bottle of Xanax BEECH if you want a deep sleep.


Thanks,But i get 120 1mg a month.


Mr. Outdoors said:


> 9-66 is my bday. In about 16 more weeks I will tell you what I think about Kush


You will like it im sure,just im on a mission for the holy grail strain,Tht i can keep for the last of my growing days. Thought i had it with the Shores but issues cloning have taken it out.grown over 100 strains so far.


raiderman said:


> 1st is granddaddy test grow strain and bottom one original BB-22 days from seed.


This the ecyadda yadda 1 ?Just got back from a napper,SXi you also will love naps as you age!!!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

I've ALWAYS liked naps. lol...... Been smoking weed a long time now. and GOOD weed and naps go hand and hand.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

*Have any you guys grown the Juicy Fruit strain? Nom nom Man RDR tht BB looks like a keeper strain if the taste comes thru in the smoke!!
Beech *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

Juicy Fruit (also known as Fruity Juice) can be linked to the combination of Thailand (Sativa) x Afghanistan (Indica) strains. Hands down one of the most beautiful looking medical marijuana strains known to mankind.
This batch of Juicy Fruit had buds that ranged in the full spectrum of colors&#8230; easily deserving a 10/10 for looks. Its fruity aroma, with a slight lemon tinge, seems get exponentially stronger once it is grinded up.&#8220;The effects were psychedelic and very uplifting for this Sativa-dominant hybrid out of the Thai region.&#8221;​This strain makes you very social; great for medicating with before going out. The smooth, sweet tasting smoke is sure to create a time-warp &#8212; so prepare to be slowed down, on &#8220;high-time.&#8221; Definitely considered a potent sativa that will keep you medicated for 2-3 hours with absolutely no crash.

*
I concur!
Beech
*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

cannabisseeds.com can someone look it says 10 bucks for 12beans THE way im reading gotta be wrong......ME!!LOL
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

Fem $29USD, 19GBP, 23EUR.
Reg $19USD, 10GBP, 12EUR


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Fem $29USD, 19GBP, 23EUR.
> Reg $19USD, 10GBP, 12EUR


For how many?
Beech

ps, nvm


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 17, 2013)

12 fem or 12 reg.



EDIT: HOLY FUCK I JUST REALIZED HOW CHEAP THAT ACTUALLY IS!!!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

Where I got my BB has JF strain but their out of stock rite now, www.bcseedking.com ,chk it out and read the reviews on it.can get 25 reg beans 75.00 plus 5 extra always, 30 for 75 isn't bad,,their hashplant looks sweet to.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

ive done their mango,big bud,northern lights,white widow,purps regs,purp fems,purple kush godbud etc etc. all were as good as any high dollar seedbank, i'm not sold on attitude and big seedbanks much anymore, like BEECH done growed 100 or more strains..BB and Bluemoonshine were the only real keepers I kept around 7 yrs strait.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

and last but not least cloning outfit,,hava good weekend.rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Where I got my BB has JF strain but their out of stock rite now, www.bcseedking.com ,chk it out and read the reviews on it.can get 25 reg beans 75.00 plus 5 extra always, 30 for 75 isn't bad,,their hashplant looks sweet to.


I got mine there too,also liked the mangos.The BB from there is great hell that was over 5 yrs ago.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> and last but not least cloning outfit,,hava good weekend.rdr.


Go big are go home there.
Beech


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Tivo,i recorded it while on the comp...ive got a bottle of Xanax BEECH if you want a deep sleep.


Mmmmmmmm Xanax... haven't had any in a long time... we have a complicated relationship

I wonder if GDP and ace of spades share some common ancestry... they sound pretty similar and the purple ace pheno occasionally sprouts week 8 nanners that i've never had seeds from too.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 17, 2013)

This mornings chem trail on the way to work.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> This mornings chem trail on the way to work.


Looks like a nice area there


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

ns lookin bud but that's a sativa,gdp is mostly indicas ,that's wy i'm doin BB , i'm stickin to Canadian strains they lean toward indica even their sour diesel is indica.heavier buds imo.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Mmmmmmmm Xanax... haven't had any in a long time... we have a complicated relationship
> 
> 
> I didn't know we had a relationship,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

1 of you 2 needs to come out!!Were all good with it..





Beech LMAO


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

lol............


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 17, 2013)

REFFS been exposed..........
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 17, 2013)

I thot it was jus a one time thing,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

lol,its all in good humor, gotta be like minded to laugh a little.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 18, 2013)

A good laugh is what I needed at 6 am on a Sunday. Headed to work...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> REFFS been exposed..........
> Beech


Damn straight I'm totally gay for xanax 

Hmm that still doesn't sound quite right.. like i'm turning tricks for xanbars or something. Bother.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't know about that but I know a great card trick.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

anyway gonna start flowering the bb tomorrow, ecpd,dbd been in flower 4 days lookin primo.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

these are my first outside plants and am enthralled atm,, the dbd plants close nodes and packin trices,2 will yield haf decent 2 will be low cuz the shade tree, I put them near the shade tree so I can harvest a zip or 2 ea so I can have some smoke,i'm sober now been out couple days and I hate reality, I like lala land,lol.rdr.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 18, 2013)

Rdr. I loved growing outdoors. If you give them the attention the indoor plants usually get, the returns are great. My best outdoors was Jack the Ripper. 6 plants in 5 gallon buckets. Miracle Grow potting soil, Miracle Grow tomato for veg. and a cheap Kmart brand called Big Blossom. 5lbs. and 442 grams dry.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

thx,those sound good, I filled the hole with ocean forest, the soil here is rich anyway for roots expanding.mine are in the ground.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 18, 2013)

Its all sand and gravel around here. So in the ground is pretty tough without a lot of prep work.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 18, 2013)

raiderman said:


> if a person ever has their doors kicked ,raided,beat up,lose everything then went on run 3 yrs then dropped cuz of police corruption yude be on something yureself.its called panic attacks and i'm 5'9 210 lbs little body fat, scared of nada.rdr.


I just like xanax  The black outs are where the fun begins


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

also if a person can come to this thread and never say nada about the plants and jus troll best to find a newbie for that.Wy I don't go to many grow journals anymore nor rep some ppl.RDR.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 18, 2013)

Those are actually some pretty veg shots IMO


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

Cajun Grower said:


> looks like ur boys r gettin a butt wippin raiderman sorry bro


..yea I know, but glad their not as sorry as the saints,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

takin couple weex off from here ,peace out.RDR.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thanks,But i get 120 1mg a month.
> 
> You will like it im sure,just im on a mission for the holy grail strain,Tht i can keep for the last of my growing days. Thought i had it with the Shores but issues cloning have taken it out.grown over 100 strains so far.
> 
> ...


I ask ya about this 1 and you never even replied.............?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

Thread closed


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok??????


Having a rough week man, I'm sorry. Maybe I missed something. I always like your plants, and pics. I havn't been posting much on my own thread let alone anyone elses..... lol ask Beech he was looking for me the other day and I was MIA.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2013)

Outdoor looks jamming,same with the blues. Hope things go well.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 18, 2013)

Hope we really don't have to wait a couple of weeks to hear what was going on today raider... seems like something's up. not sure how to read your comment on my thread hoping it was just a joke and i didn't do or say something to piss in your wheaties... guessing you got something else going on here that we don't know about... wish you the best until your return.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I ask ya about this 1 and you never even replied.............?
> Beech


don't know wat yure asking..pm has been off cuz multi name calling from dwezelitsame and couple others.i don't like being called white trailor park trash by no one and bs. and some jus come to troll.. not wy I came here for.best I don't post pics cuz I value my freedom,dummy me,,but I have nuthin against yu.tried to pm u and guess i'm on yure ignore list I guess.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 18, 2013)

Theres no future here for me jus a lot of wasted time,i'm closing the thread but i'll go around helping a newb here and there got to much on my plate rite now for BS.rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> don't know wat yure asking..pm has been off cuz multi name calling from dwezelitsame and couple others.i don't like being called white trailor park trash by no one and bs. and some jus come to troll.. not wy I came here for.best I don't post pics cuz I value my freedom,dummy me,,but I have nuthin against yu.tried to pm u and guess i'm on yure ignore list I guess.rdr.


post num 602 here was not in a PM,and No mods cant put ppl on ignore list,And I guess you really dont know me,Cause id never do that to a friend.
Also this is the imterweb any theres alot of assholes tht are jealous of what you showed tht you can do,Cause most of em Cant!

If you tell me who was calling names I can take care of them,and see that this BS does not happen again,Dude i was worried about you!!!
Always here bro,Always!!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2013)

and same here bro..most ppl here are cool and like ,a handful jus get bored and wanna take a shit on my thread.and have the smallest grow goin out of 95%,lol..


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey raiderman!!!! i just snapped a couple pics of my male. HE hermed on me and is sick looking. wanna see??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 19, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> BEECH!! this is his second post in 2 threads. Danks and now here.


No...... he has made a bunch of stuff like that Stew,just hit report button or talk to a Global,IM going back to 
Bed!!Go to his profile you will see,I cant ban him.Global will!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2013)

yea spammers wy they wanna waste ppls time here...headed to my old forum but will pop in and out here at riu time to time.yu guys take care and like Supam would say ALL THE BEST..RDR out.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I for one will miss you Raider. You've got an excellent vibe, open and sharing. Some little asshole called you white trailer trash huh? I know trash. And you ain't it man. Here's a little vid for you. These guys are self-proclaimed white trash, not kidding. Bet they're a fuktonne cooler than the gimp that got to you bud. 

[video=youtube;L-wpS49KN00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-wpS49KN00[/video]

You've got a ton of respect here bro. From a lot of people too. Your grows are EPIC. Your attitude is mature. You're helpful and sharing, seriously, it's good to have guys like you around.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn,RDR wish you didnt leave,I for 1 will miss ya,Your 1 of a few ppl tht I think I coulda learned a thing or two from!
Beech


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 19, 2013)

In my opinion where a person lives doesn't determine if they are trailer trash , their mentality does and your mentality is golden.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 19, 2013)

my .02. I get up at 5am every morning for work. I start the coffee open up the computer to see whats going on in the Rdr. forum. I check this more and before my own. This is the best forum in my opinion. Music, jokes, fun jabs at one another. Help any time you need and Rdr.'s sweet ass grows. THIS I WILL MISS.

Now I just want to know who called him trailer trash so I can troll them...Not much my style, I am good at ignoring ignorance, but I have no problem telling someone how I feel.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> my .02. I get up at 5am every morning for work. I start the coffee open up the computer to see whats going on in the Rdr. forum. I check this more and before my own. This is the best forum in my opinion. Music, jokes, fun jabs at one another. Help any time you need and Rdr.'s sweet ass grows. THIS I WILL MISS.
> 
> Now I just want to know who called him trailer trash so I can troll them...Not much my style, I am good at ignoring ignorance, but I have no problem telling someone how I feel.


I dunno but,IM so pissed im taken a few days off too,pms is all im doing guys.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;yrokWXe0tfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yrokWXe0tfI[/video]


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Aug 19, 2013)

Beech, I hope to see you when you return. Are we boycotting for his return? Thats a cause I would be in for.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2013)

I know I'm nobody here at riu, but this is unacceptable. Raider you have been super chill to me and I honestly thank you for that, and I couldn't understand what someone would possibly have to say negatively in your regards.
After losing your cat as well. Well hopefully karma breaks dude's leg or something. Unfortunately many people have shit lives and want to shit on anybody that has a positive attitude. 

May peace find you well, Raider. Best to you in all your endeavors.


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

did you report the posts? or did you try to "fix it" yourself and create more drama than necessary? if you have issues with other users you can contact me directly and i will take care ofit.
in the mean time always ignore the user whos shit disturbing, in the end if you do retaliate it only makes it worse on yourself because you are ruining your riu experience


----------



## SupaM (Aug 19, 2013)

You know I'm here, whenever you come around brotha! Don't let any chumps ruin a champs day! You know who you are and what you're about! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know I'm nobody here at riu, but this is unacceptable. Raider you have been super chill to me and I honestly thank you for that, and I couldn't understand what someone would possibly have to say negatively in your regards.
> After losing your cat as well. Well hopefully karma breaks dude's leg or something. Unfortunately many people have shit lives and want to shit on anybody that has a positive attitude.
> 
> May peace find you well, Raider. Best to you in all your endeavors.


yea since I returned its been nothing but hate on Dwezelitsames thread,read back yule see.yure a good dude, always have good input.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm at icmag under grow diaries,anyone want to speak to me,good ppl here and lots of trolls. and no extra drama sunni....they don't go for that shit there icmag.Dwezelitsame,torn couple others on a mission been goin on couple months,read back las couple months on there in general growing.the pms and shit tired of it...and there is no more riu experience for me anymore....rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll come find you on IC I guess........ Just to continue chatting with you.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. outdoors see yu made some new friends dweze,no need coming back over here.no hypocrites allowed here...always been nice to yu..theres another part about me yule love.RDR.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

I may keep this goin jus to annoy some ,like Stew was stating or someone about chumps tryin to run me off,fuckem,,,mite learn something from him MR.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'll come find you on IC I guess........ Just to continue chatting with you.


I may keep this goin bro think yure a good cat.. the problem with this forum is tooo many chiefs and not enuff Indians,Rock on with yo bad self..


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Well if you switch up PM me. 
I'm not gonna leave RIU but i'll be sure to pop into IC as well to check out your shit.  
I post big pictures so even as a guest you can view em. haha.... 

Stick around man. When shit's getting fucked up, pissing you off, unless someone is talking shit to the point of reporting it.... 
the Unsubscribe button has come in very handy for me over the last couple months. lol 
even unsubbed from threads I started myself and just abandoned because people were just "iggnant" lol...

Take care bro. PM me anytime... I will not unsub to yours. unless you close it. lol then it's kinda hard to keep around and not post.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol,i can dig it..loved that purpley male you worked on.i can see yure genetics goin places,very creative bro.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Appreciate that man. Coming from someone as experienced as you are..  I can't even imagine where i'll be after 10 years of growing...... guess i'll have to wait it out and see huh??? Anyone got a time machine????


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

yea I do,yure gonna get rich.RDR.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

my dad got landlord to come over without my knowledge and pulled up my plants and some other reg weeds..their in ro water and nute put back in the mud.thier standing up on their own now,shock mite last a couple days but I think they'll be ok.RDR.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> post num 602 here was not in a PM,and No mods cant put ppl on ignore list,And I guess you really dont know me,Cause id never do that to a friend.
> Also this is the imterweb any theres alot of assholes tht are jealous of what you showed tht you can do,Cause most of em Cant!
> 
> If you tell me who was calling names I can take care of them,and see that this BS does not happen again,Dude i was worried about you!!!
> ...


I know yure a real friend and always have yure back bro.....I went and took care of it,i'm jus waiting on their reply,lol.,,,,,i see Dwezeball making NEW friends..RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> my dad got landlord to come over without my knowledge and pulled up my plants and some other reg weeds..their in ro water and nute put back in the mud.thier standing up on their own now,shock mite last a couple days but I think they'll be ok.RDR.


OUCH man. you got any Rapid Start? try to stimulate the roots a little?? Hope they are good....


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> my dad got landlord to come over without my knowledge and pulled up my plants and some other reg weeds..their in ro water and nute put back in the mud.thier standing up on their own now,shock mite last a couple days but I think they'll be ok.RDR.


Damn....hope they bounce.back ok bro


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

By any chance does anyone recognise the bug causing the damage.
I don't know if the bug in the pic is doing anything but it always on the plants, it jumps or hops when I try and get a closer photo.View attachment 2784533View attachment 2784534View attachment 2784535View attachment 2784536View attachment 2784537View attachment 2784538View attachment 2784539View attachment 2784540The spots on the leaves in the first photo is copper fungicide.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

appreciate that info,,but wat I have its like that , its kick start by technaflora.a weak dose cuz their injured.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Damn....hope they bounce.back ok bro


thank you sir, I know good karma follows yu around,,jus speak the word and I know they'll be ok,


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> By any chance does anyone recognise the bug causing the damage.
> I don't know if the bug in the pic is doing anything but it always on the plants, it jumps or hops when I try and get a closer photo.View attachment 2784533View attachment 2784534View attachment 2784535View attachment 2784536View attachment 2784537View attachment 2784538View attachment 2784539View attachment 2784540The spots on the leaves in the first photo is copper fungicide.


go to walmart and get some ortho insecticide,i use it and very plant safe ,will wipe out any eggs or bugs in soil to,not a heavy mist tho,and top soil mist.so wen yu water next the poison will seep into the soil helps out.i hava gal on havd atm.sorry yu have to deal with that,been a real hair day for some of us.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

this is what I use... It stinks bad but works great.

Yet another ORGANIC gardening product in my collection lol


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheers man.
I'm about 5000 miles from the nearest walmart but I'll have a look locally tomorrow.
I've already used various insect repellents and insecticides, neem oil, garlic concentrate, SB plant invigorator which is good but only kills on contact and apart from some flies, spiders, earwigs and my friend in the picture I don't see anything else. I have the ground lace with pellets and salt for the slugs also.
I googled the hell out of leaf eaters and still can't identify what's doing it.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Cheers man.
> I'm about 5000 miles from the nearest walmart but I'll have a look locally tomorrow.
> I've already used various insect repellents and insecticides, neem oil, garlic concentrate, SB plant invigorator which is good but only kills on contact and apart from some flies, spiders, earwigs and my friend in the picture I don't see anything else. I have the ground lace with pellets and salt for the slugs also.
> I googled the hell out of leaf eaters and still can't identify what's doing it.



Hit up a flower shop. Or something for outdoor gardening.
Try to get something that is for fruiting or edible plants. remember a lot of these are poisonous. so you don't want to use any of them the last 2-3 weeks of your grow... even longer if used at a higher strength... You will harm your crop. and could harm yourself smoking the poisons used.

That's why I get anything organic. Can be used up to 1 week before harvest as long as you wash(spray with water) the outsides of the plants off the day AFTER your last use. Good luck man. hope you get something... Internet can help too..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Safer-3-in-1-Garden-Spray-RTU-qt-quart-organic-insecticide-insect-control-/360696262930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fb2c3112 Ebay or Amazon will carry any of the products you have been told to try.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Hit up a flower shop. Or something for outdoor gardening.
> Try to get something that is for fruiting or edible plants. remember a lot of these are poisonous. so you don't want to use any of them the last 2-3 weeks of your grow... even longer if used at a higher strength... You will harm your crop. and could harm yourself smoking the poisons used.
> 
> That's why I get anything organic. Can be used up to 1 week before harvest as long as you wash(spray with water) the outsides of the plants off the day AFTER your last use. Good luck man. hope you get something... Internet can help too..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Safer-3-in-1-Garden-Spray-RTU-qt-quart-organic-insecticide-insect-control-/360696262930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fb2c3112 Ebay or Amazon will carry any of the products you have been told to try.


I've searched ebay for safer products and the P&P to Ireland is crazy, in some cases $40-50, amazon.com on the other hand charge a more modest P&P but expect huge import fees up front if the total including shipping is over $25.
I went to 5 garden centres in my area today to get wettable sulphur and none of them had it, I've a feeling the bug killers are mostly gonna be the neuforff brand and I'm not it's any good as I have used it before, buying online is my only chance and that is time consuming but it's gotta be done.
Much appreciated guys.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

I was in pest control for yrs and epa standards change yr to yr..everything is plant safe now days..yea any plant nursery should help out. I use organic and chemicals, both have the same epa standards-safe-,rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Learn something new everyday.. LOL...  thanks buddy!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I've searched ebay for safer products and the P&P to Ireland is crazy, in some cases $40-50, amazon.com on the other hand charge a more modest P&P but expect huge import fees up front if the total including shipping is over $25.
> I went to 5 garden centres in my area today to get wettable sulphur and none of them had it, I've a feeling the bug killers are mostly gonna be the neuforff brand and I'm not it's any good as I have used it before, buying online is my only chance and that is time consuming but it's gotta be done.
> Much appreciated guys.


i'm 25% Irish,guess that's where my green eyes and temper come from,lol.....gd luk getting wat u need,,ebay ships ti Ireland and global.ive bot lots of stuff from Japan and s. korea, fas delivery.rdr.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'm 25% Irish,guess that's where my green eyes and temper come from,lol.....gd luk getting wat u need,,ebay ships ti Ireland and global.ive bot lots of stuff from Japan and s. korea, fas delivery.rdr.


[video=youtube;n2841QYpAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2841QYpAQQ[/video]

25% of you should like this, no padding and helmets only became compulsory in 2011, otheriwse the majority of players wouldn't wear any.
It's an amatuer sport and will draw crowds of 80,000.
The team in green in the first segment is from Offaly where your fearless leader claims to have roots


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

I love playing hard hitting sports even at 50,,jus hava harder time getting out of bed next day,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;G2lTPuvB-Sc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=G2lTPuvB-Sc[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

I know the feeling, nothing like a very hard but fair game of whatever, I played sports up until about 2 years ago but my knees started creaking and it took a week for the body to recover fully.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

yea ,know wat u mean bro,i have to spray WD-40 on mine before I play any baseball ,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

chk this out my new RIU Moto..[video=youtube;Zc7-6vq4GUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Zc7-6vq4GUQ[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha that's exactly it.
My back is fu*ked from work and my knees from sport.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

yea I been banged up a lot mysef in life but never bone broken or tooth knocked out,,cant say tho that I havent done that to others,lol...got a great welcoming committee from icmag wen I first posted,,guess everyone knows raiderman some way or form,,now if I could setup my own genetic line I know it would sell.once I move soon i'll set up a small lab , I know wat ppl want.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure you put out some organics too...  I love organic nutrients lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol, I was referring to genetics.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

HAHA you said LAB so I thought you was makin nutes hahahahahaha 

<<<<<<------This fuckin guy is high.


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 20, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHA you said LAB so I thought you was makin nutes hahahahahaha
> 
> <<<<<<------This fuckin guy is high.


My first thought was meth..... Small lab in Texas, hmmm. lmfao


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

i'd prob end up burning everything up including the house if I did.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

But you'd make some cool friends hahahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> My first thought was meth..... Small lab in Texas, hmmm. lmfao


1991 I retired from amphetamine sulphate..its almost impossible to find the chems to produce phenol 2 propanol..55,000 mm flask,condencers, glass tubes send up a red flag if even tried to make the purchase anyhow.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

HAHAHA thanks for my new shopping list.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol,yu haven't seen nothing till you powder down 2 pounds of pink stable sulphate powder and cut in 25% MDMA..were talkin a major rush las for hours and up 2 days ona qarter,double vision ,tracers,not bathtub crap,real clean.hmmmm i'm getting worked up,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

I was always makin As in chemistry till I had to drop out.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

I dropped out with straight A's too! lol.... Fuckin NY school wouldn't accept my credits for 6-9th grades for RI cause of regents exams or some shit.... so I dropped out instead of being a super super super super senior lol HAHAH

Me sofa king
We todd did.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol yeh same here i'm a professional channel changer and.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

I like to call myself "An uneducated Botanist" with a 
Good 
Enough 
Diploma


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol.I like that.yure good bro.1 see the 147 IQ coming out.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

went to chck on the girls outside, after being pulled up by the roots ,set in the heat 15 minutes withering up,i got them standing straight up like nothing happened..Thanx TP.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 20, 2013)

Glad to hear they're surviving.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you sir..i noticed all the beans are girls but no males or sax.i think I created the perfect fem beans without hermies,ones clustering up large clear THC pods outside,the ones that were unseen,weeds are high in my backyard so wouldn't know one weed from another,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice to hear no hermies man, looking forward to seeing how they turn out! Which cross is it? Also nice to still see your with us.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you sir..East coast purple diesel its a east coast sour diesel clone only strain x Double purple doja and the DBD is a Bubblegum x double purple doja I bred. wanted to do some doja berry x mental floss beans but didn't find where I hid them till I was already 2 weex in.couple of the ones outside are not big plants cuz the intense heat late planting but budding fast, 2 are getting full sun and flowering with the season and gonna be decent I hope.. I need to bust out the high carb and get more crystals , steroids for plants..good to see you bro..hell I gotta have this surgery and maxe life miserable sometimes but no sense me being a baby about it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 20, 2013)

lol hahhaha,i jus found out Amber Triches is a fat dude dress up in drag,,,i cant help it, funny shit,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol hahhaha,i jus found out Amber Trichomes is a fat dude dress up in drag,,,i cant help it, funny shit,lol.


hahahahahhaa... Do I even wanna see???? lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

i think the one on the left,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

yu know wat I think about the whole thing.Mooseknuckles.hahahaha.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahahahhahahahahhahahhahahahhaahhaha


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

How long does it take to ban a troll?? lol.... Now i'm dealing with him poking around my profile and LIKING every post I make tonight...... UGH. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW. RDR!!! Can you see this kid.... even follows me here to like my posts?? WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 21, 2013)

whats good with those seeds??


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

let me count and see wats left.be rite back.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> WOW. RDR!!! Can you see this kid.... even follows me here to like my posts?? WHAT THE FUCK?!


lol,really,yure being stalked,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

i'd like to have urkle purple as an original cross but believe the gdp and a doja cross would even be more awesome than the original, that and moscas oldtime moonshine and blue sattelite 2.2 or blueberry,preffer blue satellite ,could use sweet tooth that's close to for bluemoonshine seeds.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

I got a GDP seedling.  lol.... I'm cool i'm cool! lol


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,really,yure being stalked,lol.


Yes! Internet stalker over here. all because I put him on my ignore list! lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

lol,i'd need at least 2 pacs gdp to hit the mark phenotype,i hava an amazing dark violet purple strain to cross,thats hasn't been available anymore for 8 months from outlaw genetics I won bidding on then.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yes! Internet stalker over here. all because I put him on my ignore list! lol


maybe hes got a crush on yu,,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn you guys still up?Beech done got his sleep for the night.Oh chit gotta go pooo.Brb.
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah. probably wants to munch my german sausage


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Damn you guys still up?Beech done got his sleep for the night.Oh chit gotta go pooo.Brb.
> Beech


Good morning to you sir.. For a good laugh hit up rosey's thread page 80.  I've managed to produce a stalker tonight 


As for the still up. NO... I am going to pass out. 
See ya later in the day. Updating this afternoon guys.... Check it out later. 

Take care all..... have good days/nights/afternoons/ whatever it is where you is. hahaha


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah and you just left me with there with the freak!! lmao ugh I'm going to bed. Nite everybody, sorry for crashin your party


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 21, 2013)

hey amerikaner its easy to get banned (like u wanted) just admit you're 14! thank me later bro


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Yeah. probably wants to munch my german sausage


well ,,,I was hungry,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ive got 4 good beans i'll let go need the rest for upcoming gorilla grape project after I get some gdp and the rite pheno I need.k.



Id be honored to run some of your gear


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you want to get banned or not? just say " OK, I'm 15 , I admit it"


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey amerikaner its easy to get banned (like u wanted) just admit you're 14! thank me later bro


hahaha,havent laughed this hard all week.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

we came to that conclusion on page 25-26 of the seimen thread. and he has denied it ever since. lol Goodnight. my laughs are all out for this troll...... Take care all. Marking my spot for the morning. can't miss the bashing of the troll.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

hope yu getter runnin..I took 2 klonopin las night slept 12 hours,rdr cant sleep ,he's hungry but not for that up there,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

This kid said they got his IP hahahahhahahha wow. and you are SURE you're not 14?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

bowls empty. pillow awaits . again. BYE lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> Your fat rosey. Raiderman badass plants.


I like Rosey be nice.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

I pissed down someones back earlier and they thot it was rainin,lol,i may be banned tomorrow,hope not...but mf pissed me off..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bzpEEZRdoYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bzpEEZRdoYw[/video]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Amerikaner said:


> I didnt want to be banned i said like delete my account bro not put my ip on some kind of dale gribble list. Ill think ill stick around when idiots like stew who claim to have me on ignore keep postinf about me or that airhead rosey he is obsessed with lol. Im not a child dont go get excited freaks.


 Where's Sunni when you need her?... Come on Sunni little asshole here needs one of your Ninja Chops. I would love to see the showdown. You the fucker that called Raider white trash? Been causing shit everywhere you go. Then bitching about how you're treated?!?!?! Riiiiight. 
Rosey's a sweet gal that won't harm a fly, Stew has been nothing but great to everybody around and trust me we hang out on here quite a bit. Raider and the rest of the fellas on this thread are such good people I will defend them at the drop of a hat. 
Seriously, be honest, how old are you? You're acting like an adolescent, and buddy, Raider and the rest here have been around the block. Grown more plants than you've had hot dinners. Always humble. Whereas you act like a real TWAT.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2013)

Been taken care of Mad...
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn jsut DAMN RDR thts the best GDP grow ive ever seen and ive seen a few big ops.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Where's Sunni when you need her?... Come on Sunni little asshole here needs one of your Ninja Chops. I would love to see the showdown. You the fucker that called Raider white trash? Been causing shit everywhere you go. Then bitching about how you're treated?!?!?! Riiiiight.
> Rosey's a sweet gal that won't harm a fly, Stew has been nothing but great to everybody around and trust me we hang out on here quite a bit. Raider and the rest of the fellas on this thread are such good people I will defend them at the drop of a hat.
> Seriously, be honest, how old are you? You're acting like an adolescent, and buddy, Raider and the rest here have been around the block. Grown more plants than you've had hot dinners. Always humble. Whereas you act like a real TWAT.


no that was amber trichomes and dwezelitsame playin their game,hes been cool with me thus far....slip disc in my back feels like i'm on my las leg,lol,takes 3 minutes to get out of bed,once i'm up i'm good.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Love the GDP vid man, gorgeous plants! I love how healthy they look even right at harvest time.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Where's Sunni when you need her?... Come on Sunni little asshole here needs one of your Ninja Chops. I would love to see the showdown. You the fucker that called Raider white trash? Been causing shit everywhere you go. Then bitching about how you're treated?!?!?! Riiiiight.
> Rosey's a sweet gal that won't harm a fly, Stew has been nothing but great to everybody around and trust me we hang out on here quite a bit. Raider and the rest of the fellas on this thread are such good people I will defend them at the drop of a hat.
> Seriously, be honest, how old are you? You're acting like an adolescent, and buddy, Raider and the rest here have been around the block. Grown more plants than you've had hot dinners. Always humble. Whereas you act like a real TWAT.


well excuse me for being away on my fucking birthday


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> well excuse me for being away on my fucking birthday


Happy birthday Sunni,
Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Happy birthday Sunni,
> Hope you had a nice time.


thanks its still today, i love how mad hamish calls me out but yet somehow didnt use the report post so that it directly notifies us, we dont know about things unless you people report it


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks its still today, i love how mad hamish calls me out but yet somehow didnt use the report post so that it directly notifies us, we dont know about things unless you people report it


I want to apologize to you and any MOD who HAD to get those reports last night. 
I even waited the 60sec between reports so I could report EVERY post he had made. 
I can also say the reason he went off like that was because I told him "I don't like you". 
I though it was a very simple statement towards a guy who posts 
ZERO relevant information for us growers to view and take in. 
OOPS lol... Guess I hit a nerve and became "dogshit". lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 21, 2013)

anyways hes gone now have a great day folks im off to work than going do the birthday thing


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Have a good one Sunni and kick asses if the presents are cheap


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Ya I've found that if you send Sunni that report with a nice little message she is very quick to fix things when she is around . 

Hope the birthday is going well Sunni, and hope your day is going well too Raiderman . I'm about to go do a qwiso bud run hehehe. The buds were alittle early, they got pulled cus I found a couple nanners but should still work nicely i think. I've never tried making qwiso with fresh buds so that will be a new experiance too. 

So raider how do you feel about whiskey?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Happy birthday to you my friend,love the avi Sunni,jus don't point that thing at me,lol.hava good one.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

I got edited for talking about FAKE trading??? lol..... I did say I was trading VIA EMAIL....... lol I'm pretty sure the technology does NOT exist.  Sorry for that sunni.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I've found that if you send Sunni that report with a nice little message she is very quick to fix things when she is around .
> 
> Hope the birthday is going well Sunni, and hope your day is going well too Raiderman . I'm about to go do a qwiso bud run hehehe. The buds were alittle early, they got pulled cus I found a couple nanners but should still work nicely i think. I've never tried making qwiso with fresh buds so that will be a new experiance too.
> 
> So raider how do you feel about whiskey?


gd morning,,Man I spent 3 days one time pullin those [email protected]#%ers off plants to save the cropand did with very few seeds,almost a nervous breakdown,lol..yure oil some of the best I seen wish yu lived close by,lol...Me and whiskey hava rocky relationship unless its crown and bubblehash on the rocks.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Man look at all the 08,09 join dates on this thread .

Well I've been making some whiskey infusions the last couple weeks, and am trying something completely new as far as I know. I infused an oz of my sweet trim into a 5th of seagrams seven a couple days ago. I gave it a 3 day soak, and then filtered it twice, turned out nice pretty smooth. 

Anyway the new part...... I said to myself when I filtered it that since it was only 40% alcohol there is no way it pulled all the oils off that oz. Sooo I washed it with a bottle of iso, and double filtered it. I'm getting ready to evap it, and see what happens. The color actually looks really nice, but I don't know if the various things picked up from the whiskey will hurt anything after the evap. We'll see tomorrow when its done. But if this works it might be a really neat way to add/ change flavors, and make a really connoisseur product. If it works I'm really looking forward to trying some dabs of it while I drink the infusion .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

always liked amber triches jus that every vid she shows is a homosexual livin in a dumpy trailor,lol..and yes amber yure plants are better than anyones in the world,ho hum,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

thanx guys ,the vid is not recent,3 yrs old or something,dont have cooltubes anymore,i use yield master 2 hoods . like to settem up like 6 ona dice,Mr. Howard Marks was a great help wen I was upgrading .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Man look at all the 08,09 join dates on this thread .
> 
> Well I've been making some whiskey infusions the last couple weeks, and am trying something completely new as far as I know. I infused an oz of my sweet trim into a 5th of seagrams seven a couple days ago. I gave it a 3 day soak, and then filtered it twice, turned out nice pretty smooth.
> 
> Anyway the new part...... I said to myself when I filtered it that since it was only 40% alcohol there is no way it pulled all the oils off that oz. Sooo I washed it with a bottle of iso, and double filtered it. I'm getting ready to evap it, and see what happens. The color actually looks really nice, but I don't know if the various things picked up from the whiskey will hurt anything after the evap. We'll see tomorrow when its done. But if this works it might be a really neat way to add/ change flavors, and make a really connoisseur product. If it works I'm really looking forward to trying some dabs of it while I drink the infusion .


under those circumstances i'd be a raving alcoholic and dabbing.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Man I miss Mr.howardmarks, he was a great dude.

I prolly dab more then I should, but thankfully I'm good about not drinking too much. Its funny you said that though, cus thats almost exactly what I said to my wife after I tasted the first infusion I made (makersmark).


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Man look at all the 08,09 join dates on this thread .
> 
> Well I've been making some whiskey infusions the last couple weeks, and am trying something completely new as far as I know. I infused an oz of my sweet trim into a 5th of seagrams seven a couple days ago. I gave it a 3 day soak, and then filtered it twice, turned out nice pretty smooth.
> 
> Anyway the new part...... I said to myself when I filtered it that since it was only 40% alcohol there is no way it pulled all the oils off that oz. Sooo I washed it with a bottle of iso, and double filtered it. I'm getting ready to evap it, and see what happens. The color actually looks really nice, but I don't know if the various things picked up from the whiskey will hurt anything after the evap. We'll see tomorrow when its done. But if this works it might be a really neat way to add/ change flavors, and make a really connoisseur product. If it works I'm really looking forward to trying some dabs of it while I drink the infusion .


that is amazing,yuve got yure science down with that oil..i like doin bubblehash but gonna end up with the mini hash machine,i'm too lazy to do it...hell I sit up at nite thinkin how to better this or that on seed making,yield,promoting co2 in the room without tanks,atc all kinds of crap,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I got edited for talking about FAKE trading??? lol..... I did say I was trading VIA EMAIL....... lol I'm pretty sure the technology does NOT exist.  Sorry for that sunni.


Via email could mean,that your conversing,to trade gear threw emails,which is breaking site rules,any talk of trading gear is not allowed.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

spent several thousands savin my skin several months ago and am at ground zero atm but still have all my lights and one monster 750 inline fan to cool 6 at once.200 pots and all the trimmings,wy I need to move from here..rdr


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

I understand sir. 

I did my best to make it look like a joke. tellin him to email me his plant. it's all good. I wasn't upset about it at all. lol. just thought it was funny that the joke was removed. I must have not typed it exactly how I wanted and it looked bad. My apologies 


Take care guys. 
<~~~~This fuckin guy still has car troubles to work on.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Via email could mean,that your conversing,to trade gear threw emails,which is breaking site rules,any talk of trading gear is not allowed.
> Beech


say BEECH could yu please remove that discusting trailor homosexual vid amber dumped off,her and those weird things she does.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I understand sir.
> 
> I did my best to make it look like a joke. tellin him to email me his plant. it's all good. I wasn't upset about it at all. lol. just thought it was funny that the joke was removed. I must have not typed it exactly how I wanted and it looked bad. My apologies
> 
> ...


Gitter done Stew.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 21, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I understand sir.
> 
> I did my best to make it look like a joke. tellin him to email me his plant. it's all good. I wasn't upset about it at all. lol. just thought it was funny that the joke was removed. I must have not typed it exactly how I wanted and it looked bad. My apologies
> Guys, dont hate me for doing what I have to do its my job,Being a mod, I have to point out things that are not allowed are RIU would be shut down.
> ...


Guys dont hate me for pointing out things that are against the site rules,im just doing my job 
as a mod.If I didnt RIU would be shut down.
Beech



raiderman said:


> say BEECH could yu please remove that discusting trailor homosexual vid amber dumped off,her and those weird things she does.lol.


Yes sir, I can get it removed for ya,give me a few.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank yu sir,,i hope weed doesn't make me do weird stuff like that posting strange vids that never look at anyway nor does anyone else imo,lol..I was always ns to that dude,chic or whatever they are.he she used to post douch bags on an old thread I had ,grossed me out,but I was still ns.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

bb and granddaddy plants are 10 inches tall, 25 days old,ecpd and double bubble 2 months old inside and out.the ecpd and dbd are test grows to see if their a usable cross,the granddaddy beans are test gro from Canada breeders ,,still don't know wat I have till the fat lady sings,hope I get those violet hues i'm searchin for.my magic merlin beans are gone and don't know whatever happened to them, a lot of effort and $ went into that .


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Guys dont hate me for pointing out things that are against the site rules,im just doing my job
> as a mod.If I didnt RIU would be shut down.
> Beech
> 
> ...



I don't hate you buddy.... I even said I wasn't upset. I just thought it was funny.  You feeling any better about the dentist buddy????


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah theres a lot of bs goes on we don't know about that's entrusted to him and other mods,i'm glad its like that even if I got banned for something,where else can we play at..i keep in touch with 4 forums cause I know a lot of ppl but this ones best imo.rdr.i have diff code names around tho and yutube jus in case yu see the name yu know who it is,raiderman, raider man,rdr1fan,rip farmer, rip grower,lol ,iknow I know.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you BEECH.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'm 25% Irish,guess that's where my green eyes and temper come from,lol.....gd luk getting wat u need,,ebay ships ti Ireland and global.ive bot lots of stuff from Japan and s. korea, fas delivery.rdr.


My relatives came off the boat in the 1850's, and all they left me was an alcohol habit and a temper. Both I've battled with most of me life but in my older years I've calmed down quite a bit in both regards. Damn Irish. Cheers.
Good to see your still around man.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 21, 2013)

Welllll I don't know if I've completely got the science down on the oils, but I'm working on it. I'm still trying to figure out any reason people use butane, it doesn't make any sense to me. 

Thanks for the rep btw, I gotta spread more. Honestly one of the things I wish most is that we could all get a chance to share things. I'd love just for a day to be able to dab you guys out, and try some of that ECPD, your GDP, or Beechs shoreline as 3 fine examples. I know meeting or sharing or anything of the sort is not allowed and would never encourage it........ Though there are a few of you guys I've known alot of years and really wish we could, have a few and smoke a few.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

yure welcome sir,,yu never know wat the future brings..have to go to doc couple days and get this behind me,this gonna be fun, but after i'm healed I can go forward to fulfill my dream again,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

will take a few pics of these here an couple outside then be back ina couple days, gotta go to work.peace.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 21, 2013)

Have fun


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice bro. Nice and green


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 21, 2013)

hey Raiderman, sup? your plants are looking amazing!!! I have trouble keeping four or five straight LOL 

enjoyed the pics! *subbed....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;UDxahkQUiQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UDxahkQUiQE[/video]That means a lot coming from you.hava good one my friend.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 22, 2013)

Great update, plants are looking great. I love their color they look so happy! 

I really theivery corporation awesome group.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

Agreed plants look nice.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 22, 2013)

PM me when you pop back in RDR. I know you said you'd be gone for a few days ........... take care bro. talk to ya later.


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 22, 2013)

raiderman said:


> [video=youtube;UDxahkQUiQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=UDxahkQUiQE[/video]That means a lot coming from you.hava good one my friend.rdr.


Saw RUSH front row! Classic band. You cant beat a 20 minute drum solo by a guy whos well over 50.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 22, 2013)

Them babies looking good. Finally got the prepaid 4g. Ill be checking in more often.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

thx for the good word,s,No its a digi camera,will go get another Nikon directly..my insurance is disputing my claim for surgery says it was pre existing,so will have to wait a bit longer.anyway heres a pic of wats goin down here.gonna move again after I wait these out..i coulda done better on this room, jus thru it together.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

Those girls look very sturdy, I like seeing that in a plant. I've seen alot of that in these various Sin City Seeds strains I'm running with now. I believe they atribute it to their bluepower father they use.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Gd morning,,I been hearing a lot of good reviews with that company but haven't looked their stuff up or any other breeders las 2 or 3 months far as that goes,will checkem out,thx.wat u up to this morning?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

Taking a bath honestly . Getting ready to head to the store and build some closet space in my bedroom.

So far I've been pretty happy with everything I've seen from SCS. a couple of my testers a bit stretchy, but they are OG crosses so I'm under the impression that is kinda normal. One to look into for sure is the powernap, I've got one about 5 weeks into flower and its delightful!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

wat really pisses me off here,i could run 4k here in this room,has the worse electrical setup I ever seen and i'm renting, no prop jobs here,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Taking a bath honestly . Getting ready to head to the store and build some closet space in my bedroom.
> 
> So far I've been pretty happy with everything I've seen from SCS. a couple of my testers a bit stretchy, but they are OG crosses so I'm under the impression that is kinda normal. One to look into for sure is the powernap, I've got one about 5 weeks into flower and its delightful!


cool,i'll swing by there see wats up..yea I jus crawled out of bed, stooping about ruining my back,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

Man I feel ya about bad electrical in rentals. If I buy this place I'm in now I will be running a dedicated circuit and wiring everything for my rooms seperate from the man house.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

your a smart man....my ole pappy got this house I entrusted him to do and was a terrible mistake..goin to the country in the woods from here will be lookin ata storage building ,leasing and renting maxe me nervous.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

see look at those bs plugs, gives yu an idea about the breaker box, i'm not droppin no funds into this crap.its 14x14 room I measured still not worth it to me.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 23, 2013)

man thoise look almost burny!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Very nice bro. Nice and green


gd morning TP.thx.maybe today will be the day,,.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

done the pest control around the room good to keep unwanted visitors..i don't believe ina sealed off room, steady air exchange is vital, that's how bacterias form and plants get burnt by co2..if outside temps get high co2 levels rise also,aka greenhouse gases,seen a lot of grows and it made little diff in yield..its all about science and biology to overcome those bumps in the road.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

jus to note,next time someone insults my intelligence sending me bs pm I wont send them a bs pm fkin with their head..that person knows who i'm talkin about to.they could have been part of something SWEET but fked their self.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Can I join?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Being a part of something SWEET, Hmmmmmm

Do you want me to jump out of a cake or something?! lol 

hang tuff bro, you're all good.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

hahaha,lol,, not yu bro,this one was very racial toward me recently,someone I WAS cool with..jus clearing the air cuz I jus read something that pissed me off , kinda like that troll that was following yu around,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah Amerikaner got himself BOOTED.. I kept the likes he gave me though... just his posts went POOF......


I can't believe he asked if he could delete his account. Why not just STOP SIGNING IN?! lol.....


Yeah I know what you were referring to bro, I was just tryin to get you out of the pissed off slump you seem to be in the past few days. Put a smile on ya face!


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

edited to remove CRAP video


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

i'm always laughing,lol, I have a few seal point Siamese cats and I watch king of the hill,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Where'd BEECH run off to..haven't seen nuthin on him ina couple days.hope everythings ok.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

Dentist bro..... He's hurtin bad..... note to self thread has it all... poor guy. Hope he feels better.



SOMEBEECH said:


> James,I here that chit!!!Give me something,At this point, I dont give a fuck what it is,I wanted a Shotgun!!!
> These Norcos are jsut fnn ok,For me......... high tolerence,Long Story!Many many surjerys from MX crashes.
> 
> Anyways,they only got 3 damn teeth in almost 4 hrs,Had to cut the 12yr molars out after trying for a 2hrs too pull
> ...


There's the post...

BEECH Hope you feel better bro... Not the same around here without you.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

omg..that does suck,thx for the info there, was kinda worried about him..i had a couple wisdom teeth had to be cut out before but I was smoking opium for pain.fk pain pills.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

No problem... 

Takin off for a bit. talk to ya later bro.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Dentist bro..... He's hurtin bad..... note to self thread has it all... poor guy. Hope he feels better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about beech. 

give a shout out to beech. hope you feel better.

you should have let me know, i would have pulled them for half that price. quicker but more painfull.

i had my wisdoms and the one next to each pulled all in 1 day. so 8 of them, i kind of know the feeling.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

or a good upper cut, takes out teeth and free anesthesia,, lets not talk about pullin teeth,,ive got 2 molars need to come out , I have horse teeth,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

time to take a cat nap.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> man thoise look almost burny!


that's black paint or something,the house is fairly big and plenty of grow space unfortunately I don't like havin neighbors otherwise i'd i'd have an electrician upgrade the breaker box.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 23, 2013)

its that some are not 3 way ground plugs wat I meant, guess need to be more specific.they all work well tho..decided to do weekly updates on Fridays like I use to do.so will be back next week and hope I don't burn the house down by then,lol, jus jokin.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 23, 2013)

HAHA I'm rockin the 2 prong sockets too.. I have 4 total outlets in the apartment with 3 prong. hahaha


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Hey riu members.been away awhile and unable to do anything.Had to move and have bigger casa and have extra bedroom to do the new grow.will be using a 1000 watt air cooled yield master 2 and and a air cooled sunlight supply lamp .both bulbs are hotilux bulbs w/spare.inline fan will cool both lights and ordering new ducting and change out the old..using fox farm nutes and advance nute bud candy as well.have 100 gpd glacier pure 3 way ro water management system for good water supply.using 3 gal. airation fabric square pots for root pruning for better yield..jus ordered 30 blueberry regs. from bcseedking and 7 East coast purple diesel beans I bred and double bubble gum doja I also bred from Outlaws gear from last grow.the ecpd and dbd have already started outside las 2 weex and all doin well..need new camera other got lost or misplace in moving presently.need to go get my gear and get this setup...would like to order Mosca seeds old time moonshine regs and cross the blueberry for fresh Bluemoonshine beans...all welcome..rdr.



One day i can only hope my setup will look something like yours.Don't get me wrong i have plenty for my needs but you cant be too rich or have too much bud right


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the dentist thing lol i know the feeling when my wisdom teeth kept causing abscesses i had to go get em all out at once, problem was in order to be sedated they needed you to fast for a day which i wasnt trying to wait for, and so they offer me nitrous well 30 minutes in he asks how i feel and when i told him one of his employees is ripping him off and stealing all his nitrous he got pissed but like i told him ive had plenty of nitrous in the dentist office and out so i know what it feels like.Needless to say he refunded $300 of the 1000+ he took that day and broke and popped them suckers out with nothing not even some percs though thats my own dumb ass fault for being a scumbag junkie for about 12 years but another story altogether.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> HAHA I'm rockin the 2 prong sockets too.. I have 4 total outlets in the apartment with 3 prong. hahaha


wats up bro,lol, yu always seem to make me laugh,yuve got great charisma.


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 24, 2013)

Just thought I"d stop in to say morning!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> One day i can only hope my setup will look something like yours.Don't get me wrong i have plenty for my needs but you cant be too rich or have too much bud right


thank you sir,O I love the rich thing,rich food,rich ppl, rich soil,lol.welcome aboard my friend..i think i'm obsessed with posting..i wonder if its treatable maybe another klonopin will help.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Just thought I"d stop in to say morning!


gd morning TC.always gd to hear from yu,,I need to chk out yure girls, ive been so one sided lately.yuve got a lot of knowledge and always listening .


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

ive got to get on ebay and pitch my old comic book collection from 50s and 60s,need the mula.i think theres around 140 or so.theres no collectors around here. anyone else know another gd site to go to for that?ive got some real gems jus don't wanna lettem go for nuthin.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ive got to get on ebay and pitch my old comic book collection from 50s and 60s,need the mula.i think theres around 140 or so.theres no collectors around here. anyone else know another gd site to go to for that?ive got some real gems jus don't wanna lettem go for nuthin.rdr.


http://www.metropoliscomics.com/load_page.php?page=Comic_Books_Wanted

https://www.mycomicshop.com/webuycomics

http://allstarauc.com/items.html


give some people a call.... Always better to shop around....... even if you're looking for buyers..  good luck bro.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its that some are not 3 way ground plugs wat I meant, guess need to be more specific.they all work well tho..decided to do weekly updates on Fridays like I use to do.so will be back next week and hope I don't burn the house down by then,lol, jus jokin.RDR.





SxIstew said:


> HAHA I'm rockin the 2 prong sockets too.. I have 4 total outlets in the apartment with 3 prong. hahaha


if you want to change out the 2 prong to 3 prong grounded outlets and you want a little advise on how to do it safely, let me know i can walk you through the process easy enough.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> http://www.metropoliscomics.com/load_page.php?page=Comic_Books_Wanted
> 
> https://www.mycomicshop.com/webuycomics
> 
> ...


thx,,yea I know,i'll chk those out their mostly .10 and .12 cent comics.somethin I was into in the early days of growing.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> if you want to change out the 2 prong to 3 prong grounded outlets and you want a little advise on how to do it safely, let me know i can walk you through the process easy enough.


hey I appreciate that,I mite do that, I have a 220 adapter cord to 120 and theres 2-220s in the house.are the 220s setup to take in more with out weaking the breaker box or are they on their own breaker? jus curious.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> if you want to change out the 2 prong to 3 prong grounded outlets and you want a little advise on how to do it safely, let me know i can walk you through the process easy enough.





raiderman said:


> hey I appreciate that,I mite do that, I have a 220 adapter cord to 120 and theres 2-220s in the house.are the 220s setup to take in more with out weaking the breaker box or are they on their own breaker? jus curious.


Yes please sir.. I have don't a little electrical before back in my construction days. but was never very good at it... Like forgetting to check the breaker yourself and trusting the boss when he says he turned it off...... Opps sorry Ms. Balmon I'll go out and buy new sheetrock to fix the hole I just made when I flew across your hallway...(Never cut live wires together. HAHAHAHAHA) oops. Help please sir. lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

lol,i got knocked back once already and burned my hand foolin wit it.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

RICHIE RICH!!!! HAHAHA IT'S BEEN SO LONG.... lol......... Didn't the "Duck-tales" come out with a few comics back around then too? lol
that was back when comics starting getting HUGE for no reason at all... it's kinda died a bit since.....

If you were around New England I could send you to a store called Newbury Comics. they'd give you the most for the comics out of anyone else. 
They've since expanded to a multi store CD/DVD, BluRay/Clothing/Comics shop lol they even got all the little figurines and shit from the movies and comics. that place is the shit! lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

lol,no ducktales here,lol,harvey comics,marvel, and DC comics mostly wat these are.richie rich is a highly collectable and if yu go to ebay yule see wat I mean.theres a stack of batman,spiderman,spidey also fro mearly 70s..some are worth 50. apiece jus need to shop around...there wasn't nuthin else to do back then but play sports and read comics,,cable consisted of 12 channels nation wide,black and white tvs,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,i got knocked back once already and burned my hand foolin wit it.


When I had done it I lucked out and had insulated snips. however.... the explosion of sparks in my face sent me through a wall... and melted my snips to a solid tip with a big ol hole in the middle. FUSED the 2 pieces together and left a hole where the wires blew up. lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

DAMN........lol.haf my hand was black for a week.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,no ducktales here,lol,harvey comics,marvel, and DC comics mostly wat these are.richie rich is a highly collectable and if yu go to ebay yule see wat I mean.theres a stack of batman,spiderman,spidey also fro mearly 70s..some are worth 50. apiece jus need to shop around...there wasn't nuthin else to do back then but play sports and read comics,,cable consisted of 12 channels nation wide,black and white tvs,lol.


Oh I know RR comics are collectible. The TV show stemmed from the comic correct? not the other way around.... 
If I were you I would put them up on EBAY or find a comics shop local to you in the yellow-pages.

Your best bet will be to get a beckett for comics if they have one available and go to at a minimum 3 places to get price quotes.

this way you know you aren't being lowballed. 

and There's always NO! lol. "No, you can't have them. They are worth more than that." lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

thank yu.will surf the web and see wats up.thx again.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

Well if you're ever in New England or anything.. http://www.newburycomics.com/rel/v2_home.php?storenr=103&deptnr=60 that's a store list and their locations.  as close to you as Connecticut and as far as Maine. lol


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> hey I appreciate that,I mite do that, I have a 220 adapter cord to 120 and theres 2-220s in the house.are the 220s setup to take in more with out weaking the breaker box or are they on their own breaker? jus curious.


i am not sure on the cords. are they pre made store bought cords?

what are the 220 volt outlets normally used for? usually in a house the 220-240 volt circuits are run from the main breaker panel to a specific location for a piece of equipment. or the 220 is run with a neutral to get 2- 120 volt circuits by only running 1 cable from the panel instead of 2.

the 220 volt are not really designed to take in more, that depends on the size of the wire and the breaker protecting it. the only benefit of running things at 220 volt is that it uses both phases of the incoming power meaning you will have a more balanced load on both phases.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

You draw less power on 220-240 correct? compared to 120v


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You draw less power on 220-240 correct? compared to 120v


Less Amps,Back to bed! on 220v
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

Hope you feel better bro..... Sorry you're going through that shit..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i am not sure on the cords. are they pre made store bought cords?
> 
> what are the 220 volt outlets normally used for? usually in a house the 220-240 volt circuits are run from the main breaker panel to a specific location for a piece of equipment. or the 220 is run with a neutral to get 2- 120 volt circuits by only running 1 cable from the panel instead of 2.
> 
> the 220 volt are not really designed to take in more, that depends on the size of the wire and the breaker protecting it. the only benefit of running things at 220 volt is that it uses both phases of the incoming power meaning you will have a more balanced load on both phases.


yes their store bot cords ive had awhile,dont know wat they were used for.wen I hook my 1000 up jus wasn't wanting knock everything out cuz of ACs runnin all in the house,wen it gets cooler I can just plug in 2 or 3k plus the 600 with out overamping.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

heres the outside plants,thier not big in no wise nor do I want trees not here...the las 2 were the ones that were pulled up and throwed on the ground in the baking sun 3 days ago..these are my own breeding so far the budding one is packin crystals,get me some smoke soon hopefully.also gotta get to the big city and pick up my 10 sour diesels,10 nyc diesel and 10 purp fems all free.rhino seeds used to give me a pac of beans of choice for advertising,some mite ought to give that atry,worx for me.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess their roots stayed fairly intact? They don't look like they had any stress from the situation they were forced into.....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

I had them staked up for a day and hittem with a good dose of 1-2-1 for fas roots for clones and seedlings.perked them rite up next day.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

So how long ago was rhino giving you free seeds for advertising??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i am not sure on the cords. are they pre made store bought cords?
> 
> what are the 220 volt outlets normally used for? usually in a house the 220-240 volt circuits are run from the main breaker panel to a specific location for a piece of equipment. or the 220 is run with a neutral to get 2- 120 volt circuits by only running 1 cable from the panel instead of 2.
> 
> the 220 volt are not really designed to take in more, that depends on the size of the wire and the breaker protecting it. the only benefit of running things at 220 volt is that it uses both phases of the incoming power meaning you will have a more balanced load on both phases.


You sir are correct.
Think of it this way most ppl think a 110v window unit is Cheaper to operate,Wrong.......It pulls more amperage then a 220v.
Also,Run dedicated circuits on 220v.
Its all about the amp draw guys,running lights at night lowers bill because off a couple things 1 being demand, the incoming wires are cooler from not being baked in the sun.Always, balance loads that are not a dedicated run.
I run 220v and pull 4.5 amps per leg=9amps total on 2 wires,On 110v your gonna pull 9amps on 1 wire!
Hope that makes sense ole Beechy been thru the ringer and not really thinkin st8!!
Beech


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You sir are correct.
> Think of it this way most ppl think a 110v window unit is Cheaper to operate,Wrong.......It pulls more amperage then a 220v.
> Also,Run dedicated circuits on 220v.
> Its all about the amp draw guys,running lights at night lowers bill because off a couple things 1 being demand, the incoming wires are cooler from not being baked in the sun.Always, balance loads that are not a dedicated run.
> ...


Just replacing the breaker wouldn't be enough correct? i'd need new wiring as well as new breakers if I wanted to put 220s in???


If so I can't even make the attempt. 3rd floor w/ no options lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You sir are correct.
> Think of it this way most ppl think a 110v window unit is Cheaper to operate,Wrong.......It pulls more amperage then a 220v.
> Also,Run dedicated circuits on 220v.
> Its all about the amp draw guys,running lights at night lowers bill because off a couple things 1 being demand, the incoming wires are cooler from not being baked in the sun.Always, balance loads that are not a dedicated run.
> ...


thank yu sir ,that's wat I needed to hear.i do burn my light at night .maxe a lot of sense,need to back to my storage next week and get the cords and more equipment,thx BEECH.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> So how long ago was rhino giving you free seeds for advertising??


for 3 months at first, it started wen I posted a neg ad thread about them over a order they denied to correct,i guess they saw the thread and cut a deal,was getting 400 views aday,made them nervous I guess.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You draw less power on 220-240 correct? compared to 120v



you may be able save a couple of cents depending on how balance the main panel is as a whole at the main feeders.

but really not correct. if you look at any nameplate data of anything that can be connected as multi tap. 120/240 volts and if it draws 4 amps at 120 it will draw 2 amps at 240. 2 amps per leg is still 4 amps.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

bcseedking is who I ad for,they do just about anything for me as far as beans go.been adv for them 4 yrs.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> you may be able save a couple of cents depending on how balance the main panel is as a whole at the main feeders.
> 
> but really not correct. if you look at any nameplate data of anything that can be connected as multi tap. 120/240 volts and if it draws 4 amps at 120 it will draw 2 amps at 240. 2 amps per leg is still 4 amps.


jus don't wanna fire hazard,appreciate that CS.i get nervous around that stuff,been knocked around couple times created this panic attack with any electrical probs.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Just replacing the breaker wouldn't be enough correct? i'd need new wiring as well as new breakers if I wanted to put 220s in???
> 
> 
> If so I can't even make the attempt. 3rd floor w/ no options lol


you can take a 120v line and turn it into a 220v but everything on that line will need to be converted to 220v then. a dedicated line is nice because you have either option.

if a single room has it's own breaker, you could make it 220v but all the outlets would then need to be 220v.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> jus don't wanna fire hazard,appreciate that CS.i get nervous around that stuff,been knocked around couple times created this panic attack with any electrical probs.


no def. no fire hazard for sure. as long as things are wired correctly and grounded, then the breaker should do its job and stop a fire before it can even start.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't plan on being here real long but sure need the grow,i'm gonna refer to this page wenever I have to deal with it anywhere else.thx bro.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You sir are correct.
> Think of it this way most ppl think a 110v window unit is Cheaper to operate,Wrong.......It pulls more amperage then a 220v.
> Also,Run dedicated circuits on 220v.
> Its all about the amp draw guys,running lights at night lowers bill because off a couple things 1 being demand, the incoming wires are cooler from not being baked in the sun.Always, balance loads that are not a dedicated run.
> ...


i am not sure about a wire being warm already causing something to draw more amps. it may reduce the amount of amps the wire can handle but that was already figured into the calculations when they sized the wire along with being in the open air.

to pay less at low demand periods, i would have to sign up for that with my provider. i think i also pay a slightly higher rate during high peak demand time because of signing up for it.

they get you either way. lets say you have natural gas for your heating only, but in the summer you don't use any gas at all. they still charge you for service fee, maint, and lets not forget the hidden charges. lol

oh and i am on my 3nd margarita and talking way too much.

edit; oh yeah beech i hope you got some good meds for the pain. heal up and feel better.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

the temps get 95 to 105 around here and heats EVERYTHING up ,a drink is exactly wat I need rite now,,talk on my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

Saturday afternoon tunes and go get me a six pac,lol.[video=youtube;Lu9Ycq64Gy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Lu9Ycq64Gy4[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Just replacing the breaker wouldn't be enough correct? i'd need new wiring as well as new breakers if I wanted to put 220s in???
> 
> 
> If so I can't even make the attempt. 3rd floor w/ no options lol





smoke and coke said:


> i am not sure about a wire being warm already causing something to draw more amps. it may reduce the amount of amps the wire can handle but that was already figured into the calculations when they sized the wire along with being in the open air.
> 
> to pay less at low demand periods, i would have to sign up for that with my provider. i think i also pay a slightly higher rate during high peak demand time because of signing up for it.
> 
> ...


The advise im giving is coming from a City electrical inspector with a masters.
LOL also belive or not thers houses here that still have aluminum wiring.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

we def need yure friend on board,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

lol,jus got a friendship thing from local hottie on a facebook.about 31 yrs old,damn, I feel so naughty.lol.'this town so small if yu sneeze yude miss it,,otherwise never seen so many ugly women in one town.lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 24, 2013)

its movie night yall hava good weekend,got a busy week ahead with doc.RDRMAN.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 24, 2013)

Later bro.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its movie night yall hava good weekend,got a busy week ahead with doc.RDRMAN.


I hope all goes well my friend!
Beech


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Oh I know RR comics are collectible. The TV show stemmed from the comic correct? not the other way around....
> If I were you I would put them up on EBAY or find a comics shop local to you in the yellow-pages.
> 
> Your best bet will be to get a beckett for comics if they have one available and go to at a minimum 3 places to get price quotes.
> ...


The price guide for comics is called *Wizard *and nowadays your better off going on Ebay and checking the going price of comics. The Wizard magazine will give you a good starting point though. Most comics get sold as a packaged deal. Like Richie Rich 1-5 for so and so dollars. 

Those Harvey comics should fetch a good price. I have some Planet of the Apes original comics and some Donald Duck few like that and they're typically between $5-10 a piece for standard oldies but #1 and special appearances are worth a bit more.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 24, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> The advise im giving is coming from a City electrical inspector with a masters.
> LOL also belive or not thers houses here that still have aluminum wiring.
> Beech



i still see the aluminum wire for branch circuits and i find the old knob and tube wiring from time to time. 

usually the customer will change out the knob and tube when you tell them how unsafe it is.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The price guide for comics is called *Wizard *and nowadays your better off going on Ebay and checking the going price of comics. The Wizard magazine will give you a good starting point though. Most comics get sold as a packaged deal. Like Richie Rich 1-5 for so and so dollars.
> 
> Those Harvey comics should fetch a good price. I have some Planet of the Apes original comics and some Donald Duck few like that and they're typically between $5-10 a piece for standard oldies but #1 and special appearances are worth a bit more.


thx i'll swing by there ans do check list.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> i still see the aluminum wire for branch circuits and i find the old knob and tube wiring from time to time.
> 
> usually the customer will change out the knob and tube when you tell them how unsafe it is.


lol, I pay ppl to do stuuf like that for me not about to full wih electricity.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

also before I go ,lets not discuss seed trading,seed giving ,seed anything..everytime I been sayin something or postin a pic I get chewed out for it..seems evertime I fart someone smells it.rdr.


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 25, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol, I pay ppl to do stuuf like that for me not about to full wih electricity.



lol even though i said i would help you do it, i can still send you a bill if it makes you feel better.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

lol.........yure good .do yu take bud checks.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 25, 2013)

raiderman said:


> also before I go ,lets not discuss seed trading,seed giving ,seed anything..everytime I been sayin something or postin a pic I get chewed out for it..seems evertime I fart someone smells it.rdr.


Sry,Just doing my job..Il just stay away and you guys have at it! I could care less what you guys do,If im posting here, I have to tell you when your breaking
the rules.I wish it was not this way,But there are rules.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

jus rained,aw the girls are loving it..using a 4 gal bucket to mix nutes in at atime.one of my other places I was growing I used the extra bathtub the one in my avi.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 25, 2013)

not runnin journal here no more, tooo much drama and BS here,dont know wat too believe wen certain ppl say shit..will jus surf around,i don't need to post this grow here on riu anyway, i help enuff at icmag keeps me busy.chow everyone.RDR.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2013)

Like those outdoor girls you got out there My first year growing I threw out a few clones in Aug and had some nice little buds looking like those in your backyard first week of oct, memories. Good smoke! 

If you're still popping in here and there on riu I'd be interested in how those blues come out for ya! cheers man.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 25, 2013)

raiderman said:


> not runnin journal here no more, tooo much drama and BS here,dont know wat too believe wen certain ppl say shit..will jus surf around,i don't need to post this grow here on riu anyway, i help enuff at icmag keeps me busy.chow everyone.RDR.



Any reason others should ne concerned about rdr?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 25, 2013)

He's fine. Just needs to do his own thing....... He'll still be around. even if he doesn't update a journal. 


At least he better be! 

Later Raider.

Hit me up whenever you're bored.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

THREADS CLOSED DUDE.[video=youtube;Vf8jvSPA3XQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Vf8jvSPA3XQ[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to see the thread closed, one I enjoyed very much.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

sorry guys , I have a ruptured disc in my back getting worse and doesn't keep me ina very good mood.need to not vent like have been,hate to put my dirty laundry out there like this jus to let yu know wats up.rdr.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 26, 2013)

that blows man...
http://www.laserspineinstitute.com/

I don't know what your location or insurances are like there. but check them out anyways.
helped my buddy out when he fucked his back up. He hit a pot hole on his Harley and ruptured a disc. now he's out in cali surfing and living life like nothing happened.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

i'm working on it,jus takes time,,ive got carpal yunnel of the left elbow from bench press and pushups for many yrs and got the slip disc from dead lifting 610 lbs las yr ,first time ever had prob in the gym till then,i was still doin 1200 pushups (15 sets of 80) till 2 months ago till I couldn't take it anymore..so working out wen yu get older should be well monitored than thinkin yure 25 again.


----------



## urban1026835 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope you find some relief somewhere somehow man untill then be safe.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

thank you sir,insurance givin me the runaround but its gonna get taken care of,thx for yure concern my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Like those outdoor girls you got out there My first year growing I threw out a few clones in Aug and had some nice little buds looking like those in your backyard first week of oct, memories. Good smoke!
> 
> If you're still popping in here and there on riu I'd be interested in how those blues come out for ya! cheers man.


thank yu sir,,i'll try to pick something ocassionally I guess, not use to layin up kinda takin its toll,,maybe i'm bipolar?lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you go from this to this in 2.5 seconds?

LOL


----------



## raiderman (Aug 26, 2013)

I can if my toes are stepped on hard enuff while in this condition,its better to vent sometimes while suffering than put someone through a wall like I did my nephew for getting me in some shit.But I have a good deal of balance my friend trust me.RDR.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Do you go from this to this in 2.5 seconds?
> 
> LOL


 I can do that in 0.83 seconds mate ROFL... not kidding.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> sorry guys , I have a ruptured disc in my back getting worse and doesn't keep me ina very good mood.need to not vent like have been,hate to put my dirty laundry out there like this jus to let yu know wats up.rdr.


 I've seen my dad collapse in a heap on the floor and pretty much start to cry when that happened to him brother. Take care of yourself Raider.


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I can do that in 0.83 seconds mate ROFL... not kidding.


If you've seen half baked you probably know the scene where Dave Chapelle smokes the joey after going off on his buddies, and calms down while he's talking. I go back, and forth like that 12 times a day bro. Oh I'm happy, damn now I feel like I'm an enraged animal. I have Bi-polar disorder, and nobody knows how to approach me at times. The only person who never blinks at me is my wife, and she knows I would absolutely never hurt her. Others know to walk with a little more caution in their step. It drives me crazy that I make people uncomfortable like that, but it is what it is, and i hate all the psych meds. I can either smoke a bunch of reefer, and everyone seems happy, or I can take the meds, and be so miserable I hate myself. I think I'll smoke myself retarded before doing the head meds again. Oh, and I also have degenerative disc disease brother, I hope to gods your back feels better. I try to lay in an incline with my back stretching towards the floor, and my feet above my head kind of trying to take the pressure off of my spine at times. It helps a little, and at times concentrates can also be nice. Best of luck with that, they always want me on the chopping block because of it, but my past surgeries have always been bunk results. Peace, Love, and Light.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

Gd morning guys.I hear ya brothas,we may be related,are yu German Irish desent?lol.heres a few pics .were coming rite along.ecpd plants 6 weex veg day 11 flower.hava good one.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

I see balls on one of the bb regs will set aside ,kinda purple lookin,will choose one of the group to pollenated a branch on the best bb and ecpd see wat I get.will call the ecpd x bb -East Coast Blueberry Diesel if I prevail..looks to be a great day today.RDR.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

Look great RDR, very even canopy... were all of them from seed?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

yes sir,kinda wish they were fems tho, like to go strait to aeration pots but a sog is fun to.how yu doin this morning Mr. Stew?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

Doing OK. started a few new threads. some for INFO needed to be brought here and another for my breeding projects this grow.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

I see yu bro, a lot of good will come out of it i'm sure.where yu got them located or to say i'll look on yure homepage.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

I have another small room and closet i'll setup my long tubes for breeding the males on the other side of the house.Think i'm jus gonna use this one light for now,,gotta go to my cool nephew and pick up my beans that were give to me.No mailing beans here,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I see yu bro, a lot of good will come out of it i'm sure.where yu got them located or to say i'll look on yure homepage.


Breeder's Paradise
and Nutrients Sub Forum off GMG


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

Great idea and title-successful minds think alike,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 27, 2013)

I was asked very nicely to stop giving out links to sites off RIU so I complied with the request. and stole a bunch of information. 


If it wasn't meant to be stolen they should have locked the website. AHHAHAHAHHAH


Remember back when the internet was getting big and you got copyright messages when trying to save a picture, or from right clicking to copy something? lol


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

lol,true , theres always a sour puss in the bunch.lol.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 27, 2013)

Whew made it through all 91 pages! Love your plants man, keep up the great work.

keep it green!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

lol,yeah it is getting a little drawed out there.hey thx for droppin by,hava good one my friend.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

just to mention Rollitup(Pot Roast) mentioned theres a strict policy against seed trading or any of that and gonna repect that.its my bad,i shouldn't have allowed myself talkin about that,kidding or anything.i have a lot of respect for Him and this forum so lets keep it clean ,k.cool,rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn so many posts in your thread lately raider I can't even keep up  I was passing the airport earlier today and saw this dude in a black truck with black tint and a big raiders logo on the back window of course my first thought is 'wonder if it's raiderman!' hahaha


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

lol,thats cool,i seen one like that to couple yrs ago,are yu through harvesting? really got to get some of those TGA strains wen I get some extra mula.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jz7ZO9r9sVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Jz7ZO9r9sVE[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 28, 2013)

2 to trim, 6 to jar  I got a lot of jars going tho


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking Great Boss, 

Can't wait to see some bud porn, as I am sure you are as well. Finally got mine into flower mode.

Take it easy M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;JQ1ZxUzznQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ1ZxUzznQY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> 2 to trim, 6 to jar  I got a lot of jars going tho


sounds like a bumper crop,will cruise by and chk it out Reef.best setup ive seen on this site .rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking Great Boss,
> 
> Can't wait to see some bud porn, as I am sure you are as well. Finally got mine into flower mode.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir,will be by to see yure stuff,always on the positive,been busy here workin.bills don't pay thierselves.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't listen to much rap,but wen lil wayne and twista came through Lubbock twistas roadie got him some of my og18 and was invited back stage passes for me and my girl but didn't go..and dweez yu can still act like yu want toward me after I made great effort to do yu good ,but yu have to live with yure self not me,thank god,lol.so PLEASE no more cry babies.lol.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 30, 2013)

> made great effort to do yu good


i must have overlooked the great effort to do me good 
cause i did not see it 

i make noise get over things and move on 
a part of my past not my present or future 
basically i dont worry bout nutin or no one

da rap is my point of view - i dont worry bout nutin 
got errting covered


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

yu ask me to do something I wouldn't ask anyone and cant help it if my stuff is tooo dank,yu turned out to be a trouble so yes it aint nutin.yu jus keep spreading lies and yure own disease cuz I don't buy slop fed hog.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

I'M NO LIAR-this for yu dweez.[video=youtube;-oUAekdWSO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=-oUAekdWSO4[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

Decided to log out,this place used to be cool but most are gone now and its gone adiff direction,jus takes one bad apple to spoil the bunch,yu can have it ,I'm on 3 diff forums anyhow,later.


----------



## PlantManBee (Aug 30, 2013)

later raider


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2013)

You certainly aren't the first nor will you be the last to leave this site. Sorry to see you go, best of luck in all your endeavors and as always,

keep em green

-papa


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

thank yu sir, i'll be in and out, just not doin the journal thing,i def will be watchin yures yu have a lot of input ,appreciate yure good words ,wish more were like yureself, ive seen yure grows and wish I was on that road,thats a lot of smoke,cheers..will say this the Grandaddy purple fems test grow i'm doin jus popped up for sale at bcseedking, I owe them that,best seedbank and ppl I ever dealt with,always been good to me.rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 30, 2013)

sad to hear raider... i'm definitely not as active now and may be laying off more... just kinda bored with RIU at the moment and burnt out from harvest  managing a larger grow at the same time as holding down a job kind of blows and doesn't leave enough time for sleep  plus this latest batch seems to definitely be a bit more couchlocky-sleepy than previous  taking a lot of weednaps lately

I need to run some GDP seeds next year and compare. i only got 3-4 females of ace of spades this run so pretty likely i'll end up getting more to find the super purple strawberry pheno i'm looking for... most of mine this time had lemon and mango scents mixed in with the strawberry/black cherry scent.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

man that's wat I go for is that couchlock ko smoke,doin a full gdp grow next 2 grows ,I owe it to bcseedking to post the pics ocassionaly and stay on the subject ..I can imagine doin a grow of that caliber even have time for this in any way and go out of yure way to help ppl that want it instead of the drama.smart.i'll learn from that .always learnin my friend..rdr.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 30, 2013)

i like to keep the couchlock stuff to night for the most part I usually have too much stuff to do... and it's been reeeeeal hard since i been smoking this harvest to get motivated for mundane garden tasks. too much couchlock weed and I don't get shiiiiiiit done  it took me the better part of a week to transplant 30 plants


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

yea its good to hava balance strain selection in the bunch and have fun test smoking,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

Wish ole BEECH would show up,only reason wy I hang around ,damn ac electrical shuttin off in this heat and cant find the best male out of wats showed sex.i know theres a SOMEBEECH out there somewhere.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

day 10 flower startin to do the stretch.once I transplant theyll broaden out.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 30, 2013)

Any reason you're not using white panda film in the background? Seems like it'd provide a bit more light to them girls... i need to get off my ass and get my panda film put up and get to work on updating my flower room while it's veg time.

Got some big fat leaves there definitely some indica to put you on your ass  i'm trying to give mine a bit more breathing room this time got a few with some nice big ass fans comin up


----------



## papapayne (Aug 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thank yu sir, i'll be in and out, just not doin the journal thing,i def will be watchin yures yu have a lot of input ,appreciate yure good words ,wish more were like yureself, ive seen yure grows and wish I was on that road,thats a lot of smoke,cheers..will say this the Grandaddy purple fems test grow i'm doin jus popped up for sale at bcseedking, I owe them that,best seedbank and ppl I ever dealt with,always been good to me.rdr.



Thank you very much. I am a big believer in Kharma I just try to give what I want to recieve an it seems to work ok for me. There are a lot of great people on this site, but there also a good number o turds to. You are always welcome to post in my grows and hope your gdps do well . 

As always, stay lit


-papa


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Any reason you're not using white panda film in the background? Seems like it'd provide a bit more light to them girls... i need to get off my ass and get my panda film put up and get to work on updating my flower room while it's veg time.
> 
> Got some big fat leaves there definitely some indica to put you on your ass  i'm trying to give mine a bit more breathing room this time got a few with some nice big ass fans comin up


thx man, yea funds were tight so jus through some plastic bags down taped to make a large waterproof sheet,jus moved recently and I think u know my other circumstance that put me under,life is good I jus gotta make it better.


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 30, 2013)

You wanna see that pest pic i got a slightly clear pic posted in my thread now. i think it's an aphid.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 30, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Thank you very much. I am a big believer in Kharma I just try to give what I want to recieve an it seems to work ok for me. There are a lot of great people on this site, but there also a good number o turds to. You are always welcome to post in my grows and hope your gdps do well .
> 
> As always, stay lit-papa


thx man, means alot coming from a experienced man like yureself,200 lb harvest is amazing and government packed with label,your good,lol,would love to hitch a ride on that outboard ski boat,lol.hope I make my way to Cali .I lived in Nor Cali yrs ago loved it.hava good one my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

cant sleep tooo much coffee.wen it starts getting cooler will bring in another 1000 I have, maybe 2-1000 ,rooms big enuff but runnin all this ac juice 14x14 dimentions..had a trailor las grow and ran 2,love trhose yield master 2 hoods and will not seal off the room like this one,will let the inline fan cool everything and exchange the air..rdr.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like a fun setup man, I would love to have that kind of space again. 

Yea last year was a great harvest. That was just my outdoor as well, I did some indoor stuff as well. This year I am hoping prayer and offering blunts to all the marijuana gods to get 90 pounds this year as my cut. Probably not going to happen, but lets all send some smoke up as offering. Not going to go into the full details, but my ex wife and her lover she cheated on me with stole my safe, which had 40 some odd pounds in it and all my life savings, so this year I am hoping for some good weight off my outdoor to get my savings back up. The indoor I mostly grow for me and a few of my army buddies, so for that I do the strains I wanna smoke or they wanna smoke.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Wish ole BEECH would show up,only reason wy I hang around ,damn ac electrical shuttin off in this heat and cant find the best male out of wats showed sex.i know theres a SOMEBEECH out there somewhere.rdr.


Got really stressed last night.Whats going on man......Electrical panel? 
I will try and help ya,when you read this pm me dont know just yet what im gonna do,Might be tearing chit down!

Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Looks like a fun setup man, I would love to have that kind of space again.
> 
> Yea last year was a great harvest. That was just my outdoor as well, I did some indoor stuff as well. This year I am hoping prayer and offering blunts to all the marijuana gods to get 90 pounds this year as my cut. Probably not going to happen, but lets all send some smoke up as offering. Not going to go into the full details, but my ex wife and her lover she cheated on me with stole my safe, which had 40 some odd pounds in it and all my life savings, so this year I am hoping for some good weight off my outdoor to get my savings back up. The indoor I mostly grow for me and a few of my army buddies, so for that I do the strains I wanna smoke or they wanna smoke.


I see the smoke rising good things for yu man, I had a crisis in my life brot me down also,,thats a lot of rip bro,lol..I need to move again hopefully to a better working environment wen this plays out,gotta do some transplanting today,ugh,lol.peace.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Got really stressed last night.Whats going on man......Electrical panel?
> I will try and help ya,when you read this pm me dont know just yet what im gonna do,Might be tearing chit down!
> 
> Beech


wy,hell this place profits well from you and a lot to offer everyone,i hope not or i'm packin up to....these old ass breaker boxes,,i wonder if I could use my 240 adapter cord to run my 1000 also,,is it on a whole diff hot wire from the rest of the house, everything is maxed out cuz ac units pullin aload,need this extra light goin.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

went and done some transplanting on 3 ,so far 9 males out of 26,dont think there will be anymore since males show sex first on regs, I need a packed house,may use the 2 gal sqare pots if I hava big number,,also will be filtering the male pots , I want that soil back as usual..outside ecpd aren't tall cuz late planting,18 to 24 inches or something but one has a strong fruity smell others is more musky skunk but I like that to..rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> wy,hell this place profits well from you and a lot to offer everyone,i hope not or i'm packin up to....these old ass breaker boxes,,i wonder if I could use my 240 adapter cord to run my 1000 also,,is it on a whole diff hot wire from the rest of the house, everything is maxed out cuz ac units pullin aload,need this extra light goin.rdr.


Yea,always on 220v they should be on dedicated circuit.
Your not tripping the Main breaker are you? Do you have a Amp meter?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

yea a few times,so now my light is on a diff breaker .hasn't happened no more.yea thx man appreciate that wasn't sure.my adapter cord is in storage need to get it so I can run this other light.its all these ac units and excessive heat wats maxing everything out..no I don't have no amp meter.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

*No problem.
Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

You have a 100amp main are a 200amp? If your tripping that Main breaker man thts not good!! 100amps is alot to trip!!
Beech


----------



## papapayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Yea man, 100 amps is a lot...thats a lot of heat probably running through your wiring. How old is your place? At my old house which was built in the 50s, I had a small fire in the wall form the copper getting so hot from running to many amps.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea man, 100 amps is a lot...thats a lot of heat probably running through your wiring. How old is your place? At my old house which was built in the 50s, I had a small fire in the wall form the copper getting so hot from running to many amps.


What im worried about....burning a wire.Or worse.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

its not doin it anymore jus near maxed out is all it was, god I hope nuthin like that happens,would have to move everything out to closet and take down stuff ,not ready for that.thx man i'll keep an eye out more.i'm renting jus want to get by this grow and move,my dad got this place while I was out of town for awhile.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

it was built prob 50s as well.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

still gootta spread more rep around before givin it to BEECH again.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

Dude, Im not worried about reps, are likes they mean nothing to me.But,Ty anyway. 
'I', need Friends,and no enemy's.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice Rdr,wish ya didnt live so far man.Id help ya panda that off.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

thx,I hear ya man, maybe down the road mite hook up and upgrade something sweet.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 31, 2013)

I THINK,man if we ever got to living closer, oh chit the possibilitys.
Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> day 10 flower startin to do the stretch.once I transplant theyll broaden out.


U transplant in flowering?. Ive never done that before. Intersting. No stress?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

By the way... Niceeeeeee

Do u super soil? Or nutes? If so what line?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

thx man i'm using homemade super soil and happy frog,nute line i'm using fox farms with advance bud candy.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

it doesn't stress them to much I prefer fems or clones to go strait into the pots without sexing and transplanting.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx man i'm using homemade super soil and happy frog,nute line i'm using fox farms with advance bud candy.


In veg i run House and Garden Soil. Nutes

I use Home made SuperSoil to top dress in the transition from veg to flowering.

In flowering i run The H&G all the way to week 5. The most ppms is 1000.
Ohh yeah w/ Fox farms beastie bloomz in week 5. ( That stuff works ).

Week 5 till 7 i run the General Organics w/ @ 800-600ppms

And till chop i run Water with molasses. All the way to the end. Keep them bitches fat..

I feed water feed water feed water feed. 

Everytime i water in veg i apply extreme garding mykos and azos benefical bacterias.

And in flowering when i water i use Silica Blast, Molases, Budswell.. 

Its complex.. but the end result is Class A.. Just thought i would share with u..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

Thx man, I need to refer back to this page,thats more than ive put into grows but know I can get more and this is the reason wy,hell yeah D,thanx mucho.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 31, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dude, Im not worried about reps, are likes they mean nothing to me.But,Ty anyway.
> 'I', need Friends,and no enemy's.
> Beech


don't know where that enemy stuff come from DUDE,enjoy the hands of my labor, my post and pics that is.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

pulled one of those little plants outside the smallest one,could have gone a little longer but out of smoke,maybe jus a haf oz dry prob others a lot more,, but smells so dank,its the East Coast Purple Diesel beans I bred las yr and am happy with wat I developed,cams out of batteries but will pic it soon as I get some .peace.rdr.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> In veg i run House and Garden Soil. Nutes
> 
> I use Home made SuperSoil to top dress in the transition from veg to flowering.
> 
> ...



Dang that is complex! Whatever works for the ladies right?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

very complex ,that's a lot of science no doubt.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

I just use the general organics/general hydroponics 8 part lineup. I have great results with it, can be easily diluted enough for babies and clones, and can be fed high strength without burning


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

ive used some general hydroponics nutes,great line up.heres the bud I culled the seeds from I bred,pic is 8 months old.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

Yea man looks fire! I love the coloring on it, looks so tasty!

To save me hunting 97 pages, how long do you like to flower that strain?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> don't know where that enemy stuff come from DUDE,enjoy the hands of my labor, my post and pics that is.


Just saying... no one needs enemys here,with what were doing.......... 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

but no one likes to be pegged as a police either I find as an insult if that's wat the enemy thing means,thats for someone else not me and I don't like it


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

NO,RDR It was not directed at YOU,Your my Friend was just making a statement.
Sry you took it tht way.I know your not tht kinda person.

Nice plants bro.
Beech

ps.Do you actually think if I thought you were the police
Id even post here.....
CMON man!!GZZ


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

thank you that helps me focus without distraction. if yu really knew me yude think I was was the best friend yu ever had.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

gotta go transplant lookin like may hava packed house jus wish it wud cool down some here.rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

I here tht!! I had to cut off 2 lights cant fight 104f.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

well I would but my daytime temps as my nite time doesn't get low enuff they need may get alittle strtch but still does well wy I alsways buy indoor/outdoor beans..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

transplanted 7 more and back needs a break.. took Dlopez and Reefs pointers on the super soil so most the pots are happy frog dressed with tga homemade super soil and nute line is very similar actually jus that I start bud candy end of 3rd week or 21 days in.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Thx man, I need to refer back to this page,thats more than ive put into grows but know I can get more and this is the reason wy,hell yeah D,thanx mucho.


Thats what were here for. Sharing is caring..
Btw thanks for the friend request..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

thank yu and thank yu for excepting it my friend.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2013)

Plants are looking really nice, I'm sure they are gonna love the transplant. I'm gonna be doing that today too. Love those purple buds man, I hope to sometime get something dank and purple have been thinking about some Sannies killing fields.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea man looks fire! I love the coloring on it, looks so tasty!
> 
> To save me hunting 97 pages, how long do you like to flower that strain?


thax man.9 weex maybe extra week if needed.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

the journal that came from is underlined in the rite of my sig.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Plants are looking really nice, I'm sure they are gonna love the transplant. I'm gonna be doing that today too. Love those purple buds man, I hope to sometime get something dank and purple have been thinking about some Sannies killing fields.


I saw those and would like some day givem a run,,yeah I hate transplanting,lol,gd luck on that and need to stop by and see those sweethearts in yure garden,hope all is well over there and hava great labor day weekend TC.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 1, 2013)

Ya I guess it has a purple and green pheno, but that purple is soo intense. I guess the high is supposed to be super racy too which I tend to like! I don't like more stimulants at a, even energy drinks make me jittery and shit, but I like uppity buds most of the time.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

myself also , I like a variety if possible,,,,yeah very purple on some of those phenos.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Ya I guess it has a purple and green pheno, but that purple is soo intense. I guess the high is supposed to be super racy too which I tend to like! I don't like more stimulants at a, even energy drinks make me jittery and shit, but I like uppity buds most of the time.


Hey,TC tht Shore man I didnt smoke for 4-5 days and man me and 2 others did not finish a fatty.
And.....I got Too high,and swore id never smoke again!!

Took a sample at 6 weeks F and it did me that way also!

Sry For hijack RDR.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

will be Thursday and this small bud be dry last awhile for me stuff so damn potent.very sativa uppity stone not a good strain if stressed tho, hope the bb get my couchlok see ya later stone...need to get new water hose thurs also for my ro system.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Wats this little bud,your talking about? the ecpd....... how longs the flowering on it? 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

the one I had by a tree,got like 6 hours sun,the rest shade,was in the ground and small but got kinda fat qickly coulda went longer but need something now,the others couple feet tall lookin better ,one is very fruity smell .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

You seen my Shoreline il post it if ya dont mind?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

sure go rite ahead,anyone got something sweet goin feel free to post, love seein new stuff.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

My very first plant AK/47-8yrs ago.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Last grow Shoreline week 7 F.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

big plant for a 400,better than wat I was pullin on my first light which was a 400 doin sog.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Shorelines a 1k.On the Ak grow didnt know chiot,Soil was a bag of Earthworm castings,and bag of Bat guano and perlite.All mixed together..lol Nutes was just Fish emulsion.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Shoreline, that's real frosty and purple,looks sweet.......finished for the day transplanting and staking 16 plants 15 in 2gal sqare con and 1- 3 gal aeration pot .gonna sqeeze 5 more in there and toss any extra girls,jus runni my 600 w/hortilux bulb and spare for extra lumens..106F hear today.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 1, 2013)

Ouch! today is actually a cooler day here in sac, think its in the high 80s today.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Shorelines a 1k.
> Beech


looks good..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Ouch! today is actually a cooler day here in sac, think its in the high 80s today.


supposed to drop down during the week,i tell yu wat had me almost doin indian rain dance today.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

got some batteries for cam, heres where I;m at ,, will finish transplanting tomorrow.lovin their new home..rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking good man,I gotta go get soil.
I need to transplant also!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

thx,yeah I'm not gonna use all I thot needed still have 1.5 bags super soil,haf bag happy frog and a full bag of ocean forest.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

*Hey i wanna try some new nutes,What you suggest? Been doing teas.With FFOF soil.
Beech *


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

ive mainly always used FF nutes whole lineup pretty much was gonna try dutch master but seen so many burned up plants here RIU.try those if yu haven't already...heres that bud,cam doesn't take closeups gotta get another Nikon soon.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Get ya hi for sometime rt...Tried the Gold DM and like you said burnt the chit out of things.
Why i like GH so forgivable.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

itll prob las couple weex,i only do 1 good rip or 2 ,very potent strain,high las a few hours, I don't smoke like I used to.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

heres the way I run my sog in 2 gal sqare pots,only avg 21 to 28 g ea but doin 20 plants it adds up.that date thing is way off on the cam.peace.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Holy Chit,man i wanna Sog now!!!
Hella add up.
Beech


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 1, 2013)

I use blue planet nutrients. Pretty good. They have a 2 part synth a 3 part synth and a 3 part organic. I've use the organic and the 3 part synth. They're both pretty complete and have a lot of chelated nutrients to make uptake easier. They're cheap for the quality too. 7 a quart 18 a gallon (I think). I used fox farm for the first year or so of my growing and it worked fine but was too expensive for me once i started expanding. 

Either way theyre worth a read. haha Check em out.

http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

yeah its fun,but can pull these off aeration pots,104 g off this one lemon og wy I want to move better utility setup and better bedroom.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> I use blue planet nutrients. Pretty good. They have a 2 part synth a 3 part synth and a 3 part organic. I've use the organic and the 3 part synth. They're both pretty complete and have a lot of chelated nutrients to make uptake easier. They're cheap for the quality too. 7 a quart 18 a gallon (I think). I used fox farm for the first year or so of my growing and it worked fine but was too expensive for me once i started expanding.
> 
> Either way theyre worth a read. haha Check em out.
> 
> http://www.blueplanetnutrients.com


i'll do that,thx Budbro much appreciated.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 1, 2013)

no problem. i always pass them along when nutes come up.

also, by aeration pots do you mean air pots or the hempy canvas ones??

I just got almost 5 oz off of my hog mother and i only had her in a 2.5 gallon air pot. They really help fight getting root bound.

Theyre my favorite for SOG. Im plannin on a 20-30 plant SOG in 1 gallon air pots. Should be able to get a zip per plant.

Keep it up with those blue berries!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

yea these are jus 90 day grows,30 day veg, 9 week flower.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

but 5 week veg and 10 week flower can get 4 zips in these same 2gal sqare pots here like this.dont have time for long drawed out grows.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 1, 2013)

damn thats a beast! did you use a 1000w on it?

i only used a 600 watter for mine. been wantin to take that next step into the 1000 watt range but havent had the time to invest into it and things have been rocky lately so its hard to start with new gear when it might have to be moved or re arranged shortly. thats why i lst/sog.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

I used a 600 also.got this one sitting on ice.with hortilux bulb 165,000 lumens 1000 watt.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 1, 2013)

now these are 1000 watt plants.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 1, 2013)

Rock hard buds from the floor up.
Sweet! My 1ks only 140.000 2k spectrum.
Cheapo bulb,tried the hortilux i didnt see tht much
difference.User error problly
Beech

that a 6'or 8' hood


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

those buds would knock a window out and stay intact,lol..its a 6 inch hood the hortilux extra 15,000 lumens so I was off 10 by guess.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

When i went to 1ks from 600s I bought a grinder,my damn fingers would hurt from breaking
buds up.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah i'm keepin this one 600 and wat i'm doin this grow with,i gave away couple other lights a 400 and 600 help a friend get started.2 yrs ago.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

have to drive 150 miles from here my storage i'm renting to get my 220 adapter where the rest of my grow equipment is plus this place scares me to run a 1000 also.lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2013)

I feel it. The electrical where we work is old. Breaker box is all new but the outlets and wires in the walls arent so i try not to push it. Waitin to get a new place and have an electrician run a dedicated line/breaker panel in the basement.

Then the fun starts!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah i'd hate to start smellin smoke and have few yrs ago ,,I worried all the time over that.older house like yu said bad plugs.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

oops...Had my addy on tht....Panda film i ordered 50ft
Ever use this RDR?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't see,lol,ive only used poly wrap . is that the same?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

I need another avi ,lol.this one fits.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I didn't see,lol,ive only used poly wrap . is that the same?


Yep,Black and white.on each side.
Beech


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 2, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> I feel it. The electrical where we work is old. Breaker box is all new but the outlets and wires in the walls arent so i try not to push it. Waitin to get a new place and have an electrician run a dedicated line/breaker panel in the basement.
> 
> Then the fun starts!


 I put in 2 new 25 Amp breakers, fresh cable run through ceiling, drilled hole to bring cable down into the growroom, 2 plugs, one per circuit, running timed D/V boards each with 6 individually fused plugs, one board per 25 Amp circuit. Safe as hell I can crank it in there.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah that's wat these are...most places I live in are 30-50 amp breakers per switch,i entrusted someone to get me a good place while I was away and came home to this.very pissed.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I put in 2 new 25 Amp breakers, fresh cable run through ceiling, drilled hole to bring cable down into the growroom, 2 plugs, one per circuit, running timed D/V boards each with 6 individually fused plugs, one board per 25 Amp circuit. Safe as hell I can crank it in there.



lucky! im not anythig near an electrician so i stay away from it.

and this house is old. probably nearin 100. mostly 15 amp breakers so i have to run my ac on an extension cord downstairs o a different outlet. 

its probably because the wires in the walls arent rated for that much. probably vinyl wrapped wires. at least its a breaker panel and not a fuse box. 

my place has one and it sucks to have to drive all the way to a store to kick your lights back on

opposed to flippin a breaker.


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 2, 2013)

Plants are looking real nice raider!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Plants are looking real nice raider!


thx TP.,ns grow yure finishing up ns selection on the meds.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

yeah i'm no fire fly either I pay ppl to do it for me but I see great advantage moving soon as this plays out,have some good strains that aren't nowhere to be found and rare to work with.. I found a good male BB i'll cross with the east coast purple diesel plants and work that East Coast Blueberry diesel project and breed a branch on the ecpd.settup long tubes for keepin the male goin in another room and get plenty of pollen from and make some BB beans as well.yeah sux wen yure limited but I always tell myself it could be worst.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 2, 2013)

Yea, you could only have a computer tower and a CFL to work with lol. My philosophy is smile today, for tomorrow you could dine in hell

If you ever do any of those crosses, add me to the testers list


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

will do , and yes I consider that one a very possibility,lol,...also out of 3 ecpd girls one really sticks out very sour and some purpley look in 14 day flower she really has good diesel smell i'm lookin for and closer nodes than the little stretch the others are doin ,may be my girl.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Sounds like a keeper to me! would you recommend any diesels for me to grow? im still tryin to nail down what im gonna run for the indoor mini grow.

I want diesel, but i want to run grape god again. But i need a good SOG srain. So its alot to decide from haha.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

is that grape god a grapefruit strain? is she a stretcher bein more sativa leaning?.. a good diesel hard to find actually bcseedking has a sour diesel that's on time but been sold out for a month,NY City diesel is a strong strain to grow .


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Grape gods a perfect mix of sativa and indica.

Grows in veg nice and fast, pretty tight nodes, then in flower she doesnt stretch more than 1/3-1/4 her total height so you can veg her to about the height you want without having to worry about her running into the light overnight.

And she grows buds all up and down the branches. if you let her go naturally shes a perfect xmas tree for the family. hahaha

Shell get rock hard buds all the way to the bottom branches because she doesnt have very many fan leaves and theyre small like indicas but skinny like sativas.

Id say most of the god bud got caught in the growth pattern, but the flavor is very musky skunky grape/grapefruity. Its hard to tell because it isnt as sour or citrusy as the lemon strains tend to be and the skunk steps to the front row after a while of curing.

But one of my top 5 strains ever smoked or grown. 

One of my proudest moments growing and the first time anyones said "ive lived in Cali for years and this shit kills medical shit ive gotten" (paraphrased) 

Check out SSHZ. He grabbed it after he saw my journal (which i recently took out of my sig) and he loved it.

He reeally did it justice though with about 25 of them under 1k or 2k of lights.

heres the link: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546598-grape-god-grow-journal.html


edit: also what seed breeder would you recommend for the NYC diesel. Ive been lookin at that one for a while but theres about 5 different ones floatin around.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

sounds like good strain,,i a grow journal here purps,ssh and got several long baseball size tops on the ssh a good strain but the high was toooo energy so I kinda like to lean more indica wise,,,bcseedking has ny city fems and reviews ,helps make it easier to decide.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Sounds like a keeper to me! would you recommend any diesels for me to grow? im still tryin to nail down what im gonna run for the indoor mini grow.
> 
> I want diesel, but i want to run grape god again. But i need a good SOG srain. So its alot to decide from haha.


i'll keep yu in mind on this run.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll vouch for the Grape God. Exactly like budbro stated. I bought GG ceeds twice both times from greenlife ceeds, One pack of regs and a 5 or 6 pack of fems. The ceeds I made from the GG male I kept was fire, and I would defiantly run again.

Those BB are looking trim, same for the diesels. I think that BB diesel cross would be sometime sharp. Kudos.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

thx for that TNSE, never bot their beans but looked at them for yrs was wanting confirmation , I trust both yure opinions wen I look at their selection .peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2013)

I've heard some bad reviews about greenlife ceeds, but when I ordered them in 2009 and again in 2010 had no problems using the credit card option. I'll get a pic of the last two GG I got going in about to weex, when she is done. Cheers.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

thx for that info my friend ,,please do , always post here when yu have something , would love to see it.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

that avi is from my fav movie btw.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> that avi is from my fav movie btw.


I'm a huge Eastwood fan! I almost went with Michael J. Fox dressed like Eastwood in "Back to the Future" part 3, but thought nah I better go with the Man himself. Nice new Avi yourself there raider. Good Growing.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you, I still have the good the bad and the ugly on vhs tapes and couple other eastwood flics ,he's def the man.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

last pick is the smelly one.peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice sturdy stems on those bitchs I love it!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 3, 2013)

Gonna get gnarly soon, I can feel it.

Looking Great M8.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

thx man for droppin buy,yeah I made a mistake putting half the plants in solid super soil instead of top layer but really not lookin like no burn.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

heres a vid I did a bit back ,lol,kinda shaky..[video=youtube;dKq0QcP1mug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dKq0QcP1mug[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2013)

*Sweet Vid.... Nice work man,Really nice! what is the strains?
Beech *


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

thx, jus horsin around with it,NL#5,Godbud,WW,Purple kush..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

my bud dried out and is amazing very strong and very candy dank ,good thing I still plenty of beans left for next round and some and run a few magic merlins also very purple strain jus not a high yielder a lot of strains and not ever enuff time ,lol.peace.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 3, 2013)

what's the merlin lineage if you don't mind rdr


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

Outlaw genetics and isn't available anymore since last yr.i bred 4 of the strains las yr.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 3, 2013)

still was just wondering what heritage makes up the merlin is all


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

double purple doja x gdp.heres where the beans come off of.thx for stopping by.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

soooo everything is transplanted and now I just wait ,looks like gonna be a decent run.rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice man I love that purple you have been fortunate with your phenos over the years it seems.

I spent the night fixing my res. Just started trying some new nutes, and the PH dropped out on me....Hopefully tomorrow its stable.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 3, 2013)

that's a beautiful plant there rdr


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah I know wat yu mean TC its hell keepin a 5.5 to 6 in ro sometimes but this ocean pure ro system really keeps it around that without adjusting it,hows the earl goin,finish up that last batch?...yeah that magic merlin isa akeeper strain but haven't germed any beans since I bred them.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

aand if anyone doesn't know wat double purple doja is,,here it is .


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 3, 2013)

that shits nasty! is the east coast sour diesel you bred it with from outlaw too?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 3, 2013)

looks nice what does it smell/taste like?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 3, 2013)

Hot diggy damn,thts some kind bud there...nom nom
Gonna get me some!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 3, 2013)

yeah its a beaut,wish I had some of those beans , I did the DPD 4 yrs ago, some of the only beans prob left on wat crosses in captivity are those I bred and maybe 1 or 2 few at breedbay where I did a journal.itsa strong cotton candy dank in any cross yu use her on,my double bubble doja and magic merlin had the same violet deep purple.very strong smoke ecpd is almost tooo strong .def a 1 rip wait a few before yu think yu need another one,trippy effect at least to me anyway.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

had to wake up cat chewing on my foot,lol, went out the see my double bubble girl outside and can smell her across the yard and the one inside starting to fume in early flower,hope to see some violet purple pods not leaves on both.i may do a branch of BB x DBD as well if i'm pollenating and yes i'm a pollen chucker don't know any other way to apply the pollen,lol.peace.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 4, 2013)

SO weird...... my damn Cat woke me Too.Thinks, he has to go out at daybreak.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

gd morning..yeah I get woke up by the cats or tha old cat in the livin room,lol....theres a journal in my sig I did here at riu where I done a lot of outlaws strains if anyone interested in seein these rarity strains .


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 4, 2013)

My sore neck woke me up, but glad to see you guys this morning!! Thats so sweet you can put something in the back yard man, I so wish I could. I've even got a great back yard for it, but my neighbors are just to close. I live too much in town, if I put anything out that smelled like your girl I'd be fcked. Got my fingers crossed for some nice purple calyxs for ya bud!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Thx TC , I have neighbors actually but both work 18 hours a day and their yard looks worst than mine so I don't worry to much cuz of that only jus cant grow trees like would love to do someday.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

well everything transplanted using a 5-45-19 (open sesame nute)minimal amnt or haf tspn every watering till day 28 flower then will boost up phosphorous levels and bud candy for fast fat flowers..the not so green one on the end got transplanted while I little moist will perc up next couple days.peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 4, 2013)

looking good man! 

stay lit my friend!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Very nice raider..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

thx man, yeah theyll broad out and branch more over the next 2 weex nsly I try to keep it 3-4 ft high minimal matured.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Sep 4, 2013)

all this shit looking dank! props!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 5, 2013)

Good job.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

gd morning,thx man yeah its not much but gotta start back somewhere.hopefully soon can add 2-1000s more make it sweeter, I have the equipment ,jus have to hop out of this place to better breaker box,i love doin bedrooms,lol.peace.


----------



## Black Flag (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful plants!! Nice looking grow


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

Black Flag said:


> Beautiful plants!! Nice looking grow


Thanx Black Flag, hop aboard and take a rip and enjoy......smoking on the outdoor ecpd bud , takes yu there,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

plants are lookin good as can be but I can tell by the leaves their peeked out in P levels ,good thing I use only minimal amnts or something would fry in there,will do next update next Friday kinda boring atp in the game,mid flower on up where the fun begins .


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 6, 2013)

sounds good man. I know what you mean about the updates, I ffind that weeklys at this stage tend to look very similar .


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

Took a tester bud off the Spyder yesterday. dried it overnight.... Smells a bit green but fuckin crystals galore. sooooooo time to spark it and see how she's gonna turn out. huh? lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> sounds good man. I know what you mean about the updates, I ffind that weeklys at this stage tend to look very similar .


yeah man yures are at the moment of truth,mine just in the first stages of flower, I like seeing them at yure house .


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Took a tester bud off the Spyder yesterday. dried it overnight.... Smells a bit green but fuckin crystals galore. sooooooo time to spark it and see how she's gonna turn out. huh? lol


i'll be by to take a rip,lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 6, 2013)

HAHA feel free. bowl will be left on the table. hahaha Going to the grow shop.  discounts are awaiting for the fuck up on my order 2 weeks in a row. No MH Conversion AGAIN. so HPS for less than half price works for me. 

Spreading it alllllllllll out. transplanting everything i can. depends on if i have enough ReadyGro.. getting a second bag. but 40 plants in the tent and 8 rooted clones need to be planted today.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

good to here things brightening up over there,if I end up here longer and cooler weather comes in I can get some wing nut hooks to mount my other 1000 on hand can use the plug where a ac is would be cool,gootta pay my storage at the lake 120 miles from here and cant afford to drive over there to get my 220 adapter cord at the same time . I been away awhile and starting all over ,sold my trailor I had on the lake and been livin off that here.nigga need bud,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

If I was near ya man we could wire it without the cord,Might need a few things from a hardware dept.
But its doable,just think all you really would need is the pronged plug for the wall.And of couse some wire.

If I didnt have plants flowering ALL the time, I would go nuts! Gonna build me a Chiller
this fall,that way i can do my organics for my MS ppl and hydro for my cash croppers,Yr Round.
ATB RDR.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

thx BEECH ,well I had it in my hand and set it down loaded up some stuff and forgot the sucka,lol.i still hava 1000 there and maybe 70-80 2 gal sqare pots,maybe a 100 5 inch sqare pots,etc....transplanted 3 males also and letting them grow out it bit more before moving the one looks more 100% blueberry set a long tube 50 watt standing up like TC is doin with a girl,should be enuff to get some pollen and trash it so I don't have any prob in there.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey raider, how much are the ECPD stretching for ya? 

Yea my exwife is living in my house till I win the lawsuit...got mountains of grow shit there, prob 10 1000 setups, 5 600s mountains of pots and nutes and cloning racks and yada yada yada. Sucks when you know you have the stuff you need but can't get it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

yes it does my friend,,,so far a minimal stretch,not a good plant to long veg ,30 day veg perfect so far as to see.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

Your plants look nice and happy awesome job


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

*Yea,I found a male ReG SD male last night...Tinking of getting pollen cause i woulda bet the house it was a Female,Buy the 
way its growing,Very very bushy and great lower growth with alot of side branching,just lacking smell Think that will come
when it grows alittle longer??? RDR.......... have not done but 1 seed grow from colecting pollen.
Beech
ps.whens to late to add pollen to a female? *


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Yea,I found a male ReG SD male last night...Tinking of getting pollen cause i woulda bet the house it was a Female,Buy the
> way its growing,Very very bushy and great lower growth with alot of side branching,just lacking smell Think that will come
> when it grows alittle longer??? RDR.......... have not done but 1 seed grow from colecting pollen.
> Beech
> ps.whens to late to add pollen to a female? *


Should give seeds a good 4 weeks+ to mature buddy


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

about day 35 flower perfect,30 days to mature ,65 day flower overall.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Yea,I found a male ReG SD male last night...Tinking of getting pollen cause i woulda bet the house it was a Female,Buy the
> way its growing,Very very bushy and great lower growth with alot of side branching,just lacking smell Think that will come
> when it grows alittle longer??? RDR.......... have not done but 1 seed grow from colecting pollen.
> Beech
> ps.whens to late to add pollen to a female? *


wow yure fast didn't yu jus start these?heres the other one here tho 1000 w/hortilux bulb 155,000 lumens sittin on ice,lol..hey papa good see yu got u some BB beans ,these BB ones here top knotch same ones as bcbuddept jus better deal on the beans..gonna make some beans for personal use to havem in my little kit.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

No there some i had that i found,Hiding chit then finding is nice,Cept the 
When u know u have but hide from self.....and cant find.
Beech
ps, not for sure there even SD...Was gifted by a friend across the Street.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

Wish they were those!! they look nice.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

yessir seen this strain go for as high as 300.00 for 5 regs at breedbay,ashamed their not available nor any Outlaw strains far that goes.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

I seeded the dankest violet purple ever had on this pull.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yessir seen this strain go for as high as 300.00 for 5 regs at breedbay,ashamed their not available nor any Outlaw strains far that goes.peace.


Holy chit man!!!


raiderman said:


> I seeded the dankest violet purple ever had on this pull.


You lost me on that what you mean.....You mean u used a seed from a previous grow,for the 1 you have going now?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

rite,as stated in previous posts.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

the underlined grow for these in my sig if yu haven't ever been through it will see everything I did.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

*Sorry.
Beech

*


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

yu don't have to be sorry man jus directing yu to wat yure askin,yu cool,lol.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

heres the 3 males i'm lookin at.cool t-shirt.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, did some shroomms.
httin hard now


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

lol,did yu,sweet....yeah cant wait to do these crosses goin for BB beans, BB x GDP,BB x ecpd,BB x Double Bubble Doja.peace.Rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 6, 2013)

kEWL DAMN I FEEL GOOD.
BEECH


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

lol..........


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Your plants look nice and happy awesome job


Thank you DM. yeah this post sneaked by on me,,love those blueish tops growin at yure hous, looks very sweet.thx for stopping by my friend.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 6, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol,did yu,sweet....yeah cant wait to do these crosses goin for BB beans, BB x GDP,BB x ecpd,BB x Double Bubble Doja.peace.Rdr.



those are some nasty crosses! mmmmmmm


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2013)

thx man yeah hope all goes well on it.,not an update jus admiring the gdp bluish green leaves stick out more than the rest.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xHNVK9NY4JE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=xHNVK9NY4JE[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;BxEJbmE3uys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=BxEJbmE3uys[/video]


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx man yeah hope all goes well on it.,not an update jus admiring the gdp bluish green leaves stick out more than the rest.


 I have noticed my gdp ogkush has the same beautiful super forest green leaves on her, really stands out against the nice tight nugs with the golden pistil coloring.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

morning mr stew or i guess would be your night as we cross paths every morning about this time, which is when i do my garden maintenance before work but i see you lurking.Heading to your journal now


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

Heading to bed now. lol..... Did some new updates for the new light tonight.


RDR check it out let me know what you think of the ghetto rig i got in temporarily lol...

Nite..../morning.....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

really likin the Happy frog/super soil mixed together think they'll do well in there,,,yea man looks ns man, i'll have runnin 1600 watts together soon in this ghetto rig,lol.,love the new ducting that came in,changed out my ro filters water as sweet as can be.heres wat I have on hand to work with.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

i set mine up rite there for the moment couldn't find the 2x that runs across this bedroom which is 14x14ft and 2 closets in this room,jus moved here lol i'm still unpackin crap, this will do for now.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

urban1026835 said:


> I have noticed my gdp ogkush has the same beautiful super forest green leaves on her, really stands out against the nice tight nugs with the golden pistil coloring. View attachment 2807876View attachment 2807877


looks very ns....


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks rdr as do yours


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

Done set my florescent tube sttup for my male,culled the other 2 and removed the best one,w ill be doin fems next round ,GDP,NYC diesel,sour diesel,purple kush,the purps and more still lookin around for anything that sticks out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

didn't do to bad on the last purple kush,godbud,ww,NL#5 fem grow.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

Dude. have you seen these before??





24kt Gold Rolling Papers?!


Who the fuck would smoke money away like that?!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

only if yu hava bumper crop,lol.i use water bongs.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking maybe some Euphoria Unlimited($995.00 per 10 pack of seeds) or something of close value.

But seriously. $55 for a pack of rolling papers first off is NUTZ. second if i had those even gifted to me. i wouldn't smoke one. Smoke gold?! in a country that is in debt, we are smoking gold now?! hahaha


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 7, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Dude. have you seen these before??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking gay. Iwould melt that shit...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that's why it's $55 a pack. probably what it's worth in gold hahaha


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> will just keep this one journal be enuff to to keep goin in.heres my last blueberry and bluemoonshine grows.


Rdr. How does that ro filter work like that? Why is the yellow hose pouring water like that. The blue hose is the filtered water right. I have an ro system imma try this method in a 10 gallon. Can u elaborate?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

When I purchased it the RO system online it came with no instructions and I called them and told me the blue hose was the good filtered water..i've had it couple yrs.water comes out sweet,the yellow hose water taste worst than the sink water,lol.it seemed easier like this than inside


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

the yellow hose has an adjust valve the more run-off yu have the more pure the blue hose water is.this one is a 100 gpd system.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

So rdr iyho what's the best ro system to buy on a budget, within reason of course not looking for junk just the chesapest of something that will actually do it's job.my tap water kind of sucks comes out in the lower 300's and after sitting out 24 it usually ends up 280 or so.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

*STEALTH-RO 100 - 100 GPD - SYSTEM*[h=1]HYDROLOGIC - STEALTH-RO 100 - 100 GPD - SYSTEM[/h]







View Larger Image 
 
MSRP:$224.95 *Now:**$152.95* Item # 485573 Manufacturer: Hydrologic Part Number: 728800 Size:--Please Select-- -- $152.95 KDF UPGRADE -- $189.95  Quantity:    


[*=right]Add to Wish List
 
Share: 
Share this product via e-mail  




 HYDROLOGIC - STEALTH-RO 100 - 100 GPD - SYSTEM
_by Hydrologic_   From Name: From Email:  To Name: To Email: Type in the e-mail address of who would you like to send this email to: [email protected]. We don't save these email addresses  Subject:  Content:Check out this product from eHydroponics.com     

     
  



Description
The *Stealth-RO100* produces 100 gallons per day* of ultra pure, low ppm water. This system removes more than 95% of chlorine, hardness (calcium & magnesium), excessive minerals (iron oxides, fluorides and other heavy metals), and all other contaminants. Wastes approximately 25% less drain water than other RO systems on the market. Everything you need to get started producing bottled-quality water is included in the box.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

I think that's the best one goin now,glacier pure are hard to find but they use 10 inch replacement filters same as from this one,ehydroponics cheapest on the internet or hydro stores.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> *STEALTH-RO 100 - 100 GPD - SYSTEM*[h=1]HYDROLOGIC - STEALTH-RO 100 - 100 GPD - SYSTEM[/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That the one i got. I need to start using this thing..my ladies love he hard water. I wonder what there gonna do when they tastre that ro water... ohh boy..


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-1-PURE-100-Reverse-Osmosis--Deionizer-Water-Filtration-System

I use this one but have it set up exactly how you use yours haha.

The one thing i did though is get a couple of those 5 gallon blue water cooler containers from walmart.

Now instead of changing gallons every 15 minutes you can do it every hour or so. Helped save me some overflowin gallons and water on the floor.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I think that's the best one goin now,glacier pure are hard to find but they use 10 inch replacement filters same as from this one,ehydroponics cheapest on the internet or hydro stores.


Got mine used on craigslist for 75 dollars. Budddy said it was to slow ... his loss my gain..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

there are cheaper ones there jus scroll around look some but I really like this one,i haven't adjusted it ever comes out pure everytime.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Got mine used on craigslist for 75 dollars. Budddy said it was to slow ... his loss my gain..


hell yeah,well they sre a little slow but worth every penny.nice pik up 420..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> hell yeah,well they sre a little slow but worth every penny.nice pik up 420..


Im gonna use it for my nex watering do u fill the 5 gal to the top?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

wat do you mean? with soil mix haf inch to inch.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

it runs slow so yu don't have to sit around and watch it.but does fill everything while away.i jus fill up 4 gal at a time with wat i'm doin.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 8, 2013)

Lookin good as always


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Thx Reef , their takin off and broadening out,gonna be decent single cola plants hopefully.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks for giving me the answer rdr i will have to start looking for one as soon as i get into a new place with an extra bedroom for the ladies


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Loving the BB man they look Awesome!
Did the taste come thru strong in the smoke?
Also,how long did ya flower the BB?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey BEECH,yeah that closet grow there is Bluemoonshine and TGA Querkle wen it first released in 20008 at Suer Bidz ,the smoke was the best on the querkle for taste very grape gum and purple hash as well the bluemoonshine is 22% THC content , would put yu in the dirt hard to smoke so much expansion on the lungs, great hasplant smoke.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

Wanna reach and grab a bud of this........Damn just damn.22p gzzz tht put ole Beechy down.With some sandwiches,love some sammys. 





Beech


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 8, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Wanna reach and grab a bud of this........Damn just damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate it when that happens beech! Lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

lol, yeah yule put on 20 pounds with that one.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

hopin to get some similar buds on this grow.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> hopin to get some similar buds on this grow.


HAHAHA I really must be high. I could have sworn i read Hoping to get SMALLER buds this grow. HAHAHAHA


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

lol ,yeah I hope their little popcorn buds.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

heres the plant from that one,leans more blueberry than any.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 8, 2013)

I got some after seeing yours man,just coundnt take not having no BBs growing. Got a 6 pack and so far 4-of -6 are above ground,and hope they look like yours DO!
The Bluemoonshine is anther I think we all would love to have!!

But GD,man you dont have any strains that I think we all would love to grow!
Amazing strains!!! That Doja is the preety preety ist of all, Ive ever SEEN.
Beech


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.





*


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^^ I can relate BEECH, raiderman's grows is the reason I started growing, I lurked forever looking at his grows, shit is unreal. 

I honestly think he could get 2 zips off a GDP kitchen matchbox grow, I swear to God he could.

Seriously glad to have you back in the game m8, gives us newbies something to shoot for ( I can dream....can't I?)....lol

Peace and Keep It Green

Asmallvoice


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes after all these years my next order will have some blueberry or trueblueberry on it without a doubt. I've always wanted one, and you've pushed me over the edge! I gotta agree with Beech about that double doja, I don't say this much but OMG!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

thx guys yeah I miss the old bluemoonshine grows, I grew that strain from 2002 to 2009 non stop in the mix..i never gowed out any DJShorts true blueberry ,I grew his grape krush out before tho and was impressed..yes sir I'd run a hard 10 miles for that one again unless outlaw ever starts makin beans again its gone .


----------



## papapayne (Sep 8, 2013)

dj shorts blueberry is probably the best out there. I grew it outdoor and was simply amazing. Tasty as a mofo like fresh blueberry pie or blueberry pancakes. Great yield to


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

I do love blueberry indicas and pancakes,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2013)

Runnin ro water today and gonna make 4 gallons of nute mix at a time ,this ro system turns this nasty sink water into pure spring sweet water, I go by taste on the water and locked in on 6,lol.This ro system is set to give a 6 on the ph level ppm very low 100 maybe everytime anyways.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 9, 2013)

papapayne said:


> dj shorts blueberry is probably the best out there. I grew it outdoor and was simply amazing. Tasty as a mofo like fresh blueberry pie or blueberry pancakes. Great yield to


I played with dj's blueberry in Chimera's sweet tooth 1.1 cross... that was a sativa bb... b130 male, i think? Yeah, love DJ BB..


----------



## HeartlandHank (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> .yes sir I'd run a hard 10 miles for that one again unless outlaw ever starts makin beans again its gone .


I know the feeling... suuuucks when you lose something special..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

HeartlandHank said:


> I played with dj's blueberry in Chimera's sweet tooth 1.1 cross... that was a sativa bb... b130 male, i think? Yeah, love DJ BB..


 your rite on DJ Shorts blueberry phenol, these Blueberrys I have are Canadian BB strain which I believe is even better following after the 1970s indica pheno type that is.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

all the plants getting fat stalks settin a few on props to keep the canopy even,some stretch i'm wanting at this point,,alot of color , will be 3-4 ft finished plants .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

also decided to mix in bud candy with open sesame and ro water,,,2 Ml. per gal.. mix 4 gal.. get some super thriving maybe goin on and color raising mag levels a bit.peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> your rite on DJ Shorts blueberry phenol, these Blueberrys I have are Canadian BB strain which I believe is even better following after the 1970s indica pheno type that is.


I do like the way your BBs are leaning indica. Hope they turn out well. 

I think I'm gonna try some of those BB from bcseedking, is it? Theirs and maybe Peak's as well just see what is up with that canadian blues.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

Finally finished with the larger transplants i needed to do. Almost everything is ready for the flip now.... 

All I have left to do is figure out how much of everything(nutrients) i need for this many plants for 8+ weeks.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

I grew out many strains from there ,their Godbud fems grew lookin like purple afghani plants beautiful purple tops wen ripening.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Finally finished with the larger transplants i needed to do. Almost everything is ready for the flip now....
> 
> All I have left to do is figure out how much of everything(nutrients) i need for this many plants for 8+ weeks.


sounds cool man,hope yu do well on those.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

Won't look close to as good as yours do but. I can try.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2013)

yures look very ns ,large tops wat yu want,looks sweet,can smell it from over here,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 10, 2013)

hey raiderman, got a question for you...ever seen clones do this or any ideas why?? 

Its wierd to because only the GSC are doing it, included the other plants in the dome for comparison. They been under the dome a week now


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

it looks like the roots have developed a bacteria and spreading this can happen most times wen the dome is removed multiple times and allowing pathogens to develop or algae contaminated water,unvented room,yu can kill the bacteria by adding 1 tspn of non-scented bleach added to 1 gal good ro water


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

also water only wen the container is near dry before ea watering can also cause this..make sure the water quality is up wich i'm sure yu do.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

also make sur theres a lot of fresh air movin around and exchanged this helps it from forming in the room.ive seen it in my own grow spot I was using as a veg room and effected haf my plants,looks to familiar.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

mine hit 90 F in here on 100 + days so I know its not heat related ,I missed phrased the above post was referring to LETTING the container get near dry before ea watering,lol,being ripped and explaining don't always go hand and hand.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;4OhOm-1m3D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OhOm-1m3D8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

getting a little blue goin.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> mine hit 90 F in here on 100 + days so I know its not heat related ,I missed phrased the above post was referring to LETTING the container get near dry before ea watering,lol,being ripped and explaining don't always go hand and hand.


Gotcha. It was kind of related, just because from the heat it dried faster and I wasn't watering enough, fast enough, so they looked similar to dudes post.  Helping without even knowing it good man


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

It could be related to his but wen a plant gets too thirsty all the leaves wilt and dries out the plant from the bottom up.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine was from the top. Eh who knows, mine have been moved into a better environment already so problem solved


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

lol, yeah that's all that matters.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking great RDR.Nice tops for 20 days.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

Thx Beech,good to here good words,yeah i'm happy with these,stalks are getting fat ready to hold some fat tops,lol,wat yu up to?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok see ya later,lol,,,I was reading around and amazed how Riu has turned over to trolls recently,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 11, 2013)

ive been noticing it too. Not so much for me or things i post or comment on but ill find a post to try to help someone and there are just people admitting they dont even grow and that theyre just doing this to mess with "pot heads" 

I wish i could mod and just go around bannin people like that.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Thx Beech,good to here good words,yeah i'm happy with these,stalks are getting fat ready to hold some fat tops,lol,wat yu up to?


I here ya on the trolls i get plenty.
Good words are always nice to here for the 
grower,Bad words not soo much..lol

We all get both,tho but its hard to argue RESULTS.
Beech


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 11, 2013)

100% color? Can you say bag appeal?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree totally,thats haf of wat I see the rest jus ppl runnin the next guy down and no one gives fk but another troll,lol.wat u up to Budbro?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a stupid question... but i have to ask... wtf is a troll?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 11, 2013)

exactly! pics or it never happened is probably the only reason people are still on this forum. Anyone on 4chan or other forums can bitch and moan all they want but on here "pics or it didnt happen" is pretty much the end all. It may not shut them up but its proof that theyre 100% trolling. No one has an excuse for not having a camera, at least on there phone, especially if theyre claiming something outrageous which they usually are. Cant afford a few hundred bucks for a decent camera then obviously youre not getting 5LBs from 250w of cfls. haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> This is a stupid question... but i have to ask... wtf is a troll?


a troll is someone jus tryin to push the rite buttons to start bs,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I agree totally,thats haf of wat I see the rest jus ppl runnin the next guy down and no one gives fk but another troll,lol.wat u up to Budbro?


Chillin out maxin relaxin all cool. Smokin some kush blunts outside of school.

So blunts and fresh prince for those who didnt get the hints.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> getting a little blue goin.


Looking real nice rdr. Keep them coming... Did u take cutting just in case u get some uber dank phenos?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> exactly! pics or it never happened is probably the only reason people are still on this forum. Anyone on 4chan or other forums can bitch and moan all they want but on here "pics or it didnt happen" is pretty much the end all. It may not shut them up but its proof that theyre 100% trolling. No one has an excuse for not having a camera, at least on there phone, especially if theyre claiming something outrageous which they usually are. Cant afford a few hundred bucks for a decent camera then obviously youre not getting 5LBs from 250w of cfls. haha


lol ,5lbs from cfl.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Looking real nice rdr. Keep them coming... Did u take cutting just in case u get some uber dank phenos?


Thx bro,,,,No sir, wasn't even gonna crank this up till later jus thot i'd toss some plants under a light ,will get a bit more serious in the next 2-4 months.will setup something a bit more organized,lol..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol ,5lbs from cfl.


Wow. Fucking ducks...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol..........


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Crankyxr said:


> 100% color? Can you say bag appeal?


on what ? those growin?i was referring to leaf color on that since theres no buds,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 11, 2013)

What you been doin RDR?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> This is a stupid question... but i have to ask... wtf is a troll?


WIKI.Google.
In Internet slang, a *troll* (/&#712;tro&#650;l/, /&#712;tr&#594;l/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[SUP][1][/SUP] by posting inflammatory,[SUP][2][/SUP] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[SUP][5][/SUP]or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[SUP][6][/SUP]
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> WIKI.Google.
> In Internet slang, a *troll* (/&#712;tro&#650;l/, /&#712;tr&#594;l/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[SUP][1][/SUP] by posting inflammatory,[SUP][2][/SUP] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[SUP][5][/SUP]or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> Beech


that's it...


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope this helps:


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol...........


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah I see to it I don't hang out on the forum to much anymore cuz of that and only a few journals where respect is already in place not children playin pot growin.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

Been pretty lucky on the journals I have been following, the occasional skirmish but nothing serious. I am in learning mode so I really appreciate the details many of the folks put in their journals as it is helping me figure things out.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

well that's the way it should be ever learning always .I like jus poppin in and out to see wat my friends are doin and growin.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> that's it...


Yea,In a nutshell,I could add ALOT to alot of ppl.
But,my comments are somewhat looked at different, and
cant really tell ya, how I really feel.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol..........


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

everything watered jus play the waiting game now,will change up to beatie bloomz 7 days and increase carbs.peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> WIKI.Google.
> In Internet slang, a *troll* (/&#712;tro&#650;l/, /&#712;tr&#594;l/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[SUP][1][/SUP] by posting inflammatory,[SUP][2][/SUP] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a forum, chat room, or blog), either accidentally[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] or with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[SUP][5][/SUP]or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> Beech


You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
SOMEBEECH again.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol, I have to spread more around myself,kinda dont give it that much less i'm impressed,ole BEECH always gets it and yu to 420 a few others ,lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> everything watered jus play the waiting game now,will change up to beatie bloomz 7 days and increase carbs.peace.


Beastie bloomz.. you start early as i do.. how much per gallon? And when do pull off of the BB? Just wondering.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> everything watered jus play the waiting game now,will change up to beatie bloomz 7 days and increase carbs.peace.


You just dont know HOW much im watching your grow!!!
Those cat poo buckets I've made DWC from them,and have used
also like you for pots.I think even 1 of the brands dont remember 
if was food or liter,has a lid,or a flap that opens.

Great for the DIY DWC.


Water buckets for brewing Teas,etc,etc.
ps.Im rambling sry .........just had a friend stop bye with some Haze.oh my
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

about the end of the 4th weak or whenever it stops climbing and seems to be at a standstill for a few days getting ready to toss a bunch of rapid bud growth..i use haf tspn per gal.minimal amnt easy to burn something up with that stuff..8-9 week flowering plants ,I figure 3rd week of next month be done here.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You just dont know HOW much im watching your grow!!!
> Those cat poo buckets I've made DWC from them,and have used
> also like you for pots.
> 
> ...


exactly I mix my nutes in the new 5 gallon yellow buckets,,they are all around decent pots and sqare(they have to be sqare)like I enjoy using every sqare inch so to say.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

will get another camera soon this ones not that good and cant afford one till later,got bills have to be paid,lol.. i figure a troll will jump on that one,lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You just dont know HOW much im watching your grow!!!
> Those cat poo buckets I've made DWC from them,and have used
> also like you for pots.I think even 1 of the brands dont remember
> if was food or liter,has a lid,or a flap that opens.
> ...


Lol you too? Since i have a cat ive been taking rides to target or wherever .else i find the square buckets cheap. Food and litter got about 5 so far.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol,,startin to get some frost goin the gdp glad to see something brewin wt this point,ecpd had to be topped out twice so those 2 will have smaller buds,try to keep the canopy even.peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

Cant wait to see some pics my friend!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

ok, it will be Friday i'll post some,i posted a couple yesterday couple pages back,hope yure plant is getting better .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you, I am happy yure keepin up with it,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

Is that for all posts in the grow journal section or is that just in raidermans thread?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

I am gonna post up some pics in a few hours of my flowering plants, they are stretching like no bodies business.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Is that for all posts in the grow journal section or is that just in raidermans thread?


I don't have a clue how that works...good to hear will cruise over and smoke a bowl with yu my friend.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea my light comes on at 7pm. I have sorely missed the feeling of anticipation of waiting for the light to come on to inspect the ladies and see how they have changed overnight. Its great to be growing indoor again


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You are the most active member of this part of RIU.


Man, Stew........... You bored...Gzz
Beech


papapayne said:


> Is that for all posts in the grow journal section or is that just in raidermans thread?


All the journel post.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey wats up BEECH? yu through with that dental extractions? I hava molar i'm DYING to have removed.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea my light comes on at 7pm. I have sorely missed the feeling of anticipation of waiting for the light to come on to inspect the ladies and see how they have changed overnight. Its great to be growing indoor again


that would be in an hour Cali time,cool.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> All posts in the Grow Journals section.


Already replied!
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Hey wats up BEECH? yu through with that dental extractions? I hava molar i'm DYING to have removed.


*
Im done for 3-6months sick and tired of being in PAIN.
Gl with the tooth, Molars are a bitch to get out along with eye teeth.How ever ya spell em.
Cost me only 25bucks per tooth,cant beat that price!
Beech
*


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Hey wats up BEECH? yu through with that dental extractions? I hava molar i'm DYING to have removed.


lol........


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got done having the whole right lower side of my jaw drilled out and filled back in. spent an hour and a half in the dentist. OUCH!

And i gotta go back for more on the top right side. UGH! i want wooden teeth like George Washington. Id take a splinter in the cheek over gettin my teeth drilled.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *
> Im done for 3-6months sick and tired of being in PAIN.
> Gl with the tooth, Molars are a bitch to get out along with eye teeth.How ever ya spell em.
> Cost me only 25bucks per tooth,cant beat that price!
> ...


that's a good price,275.00 for this one wen I can.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

Drive to Dallas.....that a option?
Beech


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2013)

When I first got my dental insurance I had 4 root canals, and 11 fillings lol. Drinking a ton of mountain dew aint good for the chompers lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

Papa,Thats what got mine....Stopped drinking a 12pack of beer and went to 2lts of Dr Pepper.
Road trip RDR Il meet ya and we can have some pulled,LOL @ sametime.

Ive got only the front grill left it looks fine, and I have 1 more thats gonna need to be pulled before getting
the bottom set of dentures,but its a top back tooth.Grr.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

papapayne said:


> When I first got my dental insurance I had 4 root canals, and 11 fillings lol. Drinking a ton of mountain dew aint good for the chompers lol.


mines worse I gotta hava rout 44 strawberry slush at sonic daily,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Papa,Thats what got mine....Stopped drinking a 12pack of beer and went to 2lts of Dr Pepper.
> Road trip RDR Il meet ya and we can have some pulled,LOL @ sametime.
> 
> Ive got only the front grill left it looks fine, and I have 1 more thats gonna need to be pulled before getting
> ...


if its loose enuff I pull my own teeth if one happens to,i reach in there and pop it out,lol,i been using a water pic for awhile tho gums pretty intact.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> mines worse I gotta hava rout 44 strawberry slush at sonic daily,lol.


Happy Hr 2pm to 4pm here...half price.Damn you now it happy hr Malts!!!


raiderman said:


> if its loose enuff I pull my own teeth if one happens to,i reach in there and pop it out,lol,i been using a water pic for awhile tho gums pretty intact.


Cowboy up,Me........ No fnn Way!
My body metabolizes any meds cept weed FAST,Pain meds they could not even keep me numb,Dr said never seen anyones body do that.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

that's wen I go 2-4pm....not that molar no funning there I want to be put out numbwise, I don't like takin pills of any kind ,it has to hurt a lot ,maybe a good benzo would help in yure case.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

I am prescribed x4 1mg Xanax,per day as needed for fear of taking hostages.
Did try a no go RDR.
Beech
ps im loving this SLH


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

yu feelin medicaded BEECH?lol,i did a slh and purp grow here got some monsters off those girls..Xanax the way to go ,I like klonopin but don't feel like need it for now.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yu feelin medicaded BEECH?lol,i did a slh and purp grow here got some monsters off those girls..Xanax the way to go ,I like klonopin but don't feel like need it for now.


Yes Sir,I am,kinda wish i didnt switch my lights T-day.
Probly,a good thing.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Raider i just put some bud porn up. Enjoy.....


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 11, 2013)

.....mhm....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Raider i just put some bud porn up. Enjoy.....


That is a wicked garden yu have there 420,as porno as it gets up in there ,bet the house smells great.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> That is a wicked garden yu have there 420,as porno as it gets up in there ,bet the house smells great.


Thanks bro. Keeping it xxx for u all. Actually with my 2 4 foot phresh filters with dual 400cfm fans. Keeps the stench down. But fu k around and start moving them hoes around and its smells like xmas.. so many diff turpines in that room its silly..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

400 cfm fans good size,mines a 275 I think ,can cool up to 3 lights and still be able to touch the glass only warm,,,next week i'll drop the light and keep them at 10-12 inches from canopy get some deep decent wide growth goin down deeper ,will also do a little deveging a little at a time fill in the whole plant,will raise them back up to 18 inches end of 8th week for a week should be done by then.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant wait to see what them bitches produce.. Do u do crimping.. i swear by it.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Also i fun a 460cfm to cool my lights. The bulbs run at 89 degrees - 91 degrees. My boy let me borrow his FLIR Gun. Ill post pics later


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

is that removing all veg from shadowed bud sites to produce or is that called something else?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> is that removing all veg from shadowed bud sites to produce or is that called something else?


Nah thats called defoliating. Crimpping is a form of supercropping. Goofle it. It works...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

ok, appreciate that,some things I do have new names don't know wat some are called today,lol,after 13 yrs I kinda drop off from other methods as ive tried several to find the one that worx for wat I want.i like fat single colas with some branches always found the most potent tops are baseball size and larger as I try to get such.no undergrowth bud sites if I can help it,i'll look that up.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I looked at it,i know wat it is,No I don't LST or HST ,every book I ever read dispute wounding the plant,some do and do alright I jus go for bigger tops than branches if I can help it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

Man if you guys are cooling lights down with only 400 cfm fans, no wonder I feel like my 900 cfm fighter jet motor is overkill lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

lol that is a powerhouse no doubt,this cam hard to focus rite,o well,day 23 flower.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

looking good man. Are those all the ECPD? 

Revisiting your guys fans...do you run a speed controller to?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

jus three in the back,4 are gdp and 9 are BB.,,,,no I don't use one but was gonna purchase one and put it off no doubt is a needed item ,blows a lot of ac air out the way i'm cooling the hood.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

will be smoking Blueberry indica all holiday long, cookin couchlocked,lol.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Man if you guys are cooling lights down with only 400 cfm fans, no wonder I feel like my 900 cfm fighter jet motor is overkill lol.


Holy fuck... lol. Thats alot of cfms. You could probally cool 4 gees with that. That things gotta be loud. 8 inch or 10 inch? Your lights must be like 70 degrees. You run a silencer? I do. It helps alot..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I bet it sounds like a turbo jet sittin in the runway..mufflers are ns.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> will be smoking Blueberry indica all holiday long, cookin couchlocked,lol.





papapayne said:


> looking good man. Are those all the ECPD?
> 
> Revisiting your guys fans...do you run a speed controller to?


Nope... when they die. They die..


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow that is huge, I use a Tjernlund-M-6 which is 530CFM with a Variac Autotransformer @ about 60% power, keeps my temps with 5 degrees of the ambient of the room I am in. Of course I am not running the lights you folks likely do.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

and in other news I like the color i'm getting already from the veg ,always a picture of wat is the end product ,most times anyway.rdr.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Holy fuck... lol. Thats alot of cfms. You could probally cool 4 gees with that. That things gotta be loud. 8 inch or 10 inch? Your lights must be like 70 degrees. You run a silencer? I do. It helps alot..


its a 8 inch. No silencer either lol. Its a loud SOB, like a fighter jet getting ready for takeoff lol. I have a speed controller on it though. Right now its actually not even air cooling the hood. In the tent the way the air ports lined up wouldnt work for my room to make my hood air cooled. So my fan is in the upper corner and pulls the air from the top the tent. I keep the fan on the highest level that my ears can tolerate, probably about 1/2 speed. As long as my ac is set between 72-77 it keeps my tent cool. Next check I am going to get some flex ducting and make the hood air cooled, just can't afford it atm. Seems to work fine without it, but if i aircooled the hood, I could probably lower the light some more.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I got my air cooltube on amazon for 53 bu ks each.. what hood u running?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol that is a powerhouse no doubt,this cam hard to focus rite,o well,day 23 flower.


Fuking sweet man. Keep um coming. Get a close up of the best gdp. If u could


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Theres 2 in the background that are lenky... what are they


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> I got my air cooltube on amazon for 53 bu ks each.. what hood u running?



Its a hydrofarm XL hood with a cool tube in it. So its basically an air cooled hood, but instead of the hood being sealed it has a cool tube. When my light comes on I will post a pic of it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

ecpd,i know I had to top 2 out twice to keep the canopy even,i should have transplanted to 3gal aeration pots,it does look crappy,the ones outside look much nicer than those 2 ,their in 2 gal cont is wy.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I just recently picked up some silver and black interior ducting at ehydroponics for 16.00 25 ft.came with zip ties to attach to hooks.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ecpd,i know I had to top 2 out twice to keep the canopy even,i should have transplanted to 3gal aeration pots,it does look crappy,the ones outside look much nicer than those 2 ,their in 2 gal cont is wy.


They look nice, migh diff phenos..


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol that is a powerhouse no doubt,this cam hard to focus rite,o well,day 23 flower.



Lookin' good!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah I had a ns cam someone broke into my trailor in the sticks and stole some things gotta replace,it was crazy,stole a cigar box of packaged beans but left the lights,lol,lucky me huh.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 12, 2013)

Yea I have had rippers take small plants. Think they probably knew they couldn't sneak off with to much so took what the felt safe with.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

probably,lol...that's wy I moved my dirty little secret wasn't a secret no more.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 12, 2013)

raiderman said:


> probably,lol...that's wy I moved my dirty little secret wasn't a secret no more.


...The absolute Hardest thing about this thing of ours, but it was the First principle I committed to. Secrecy! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I better stick to my own work in my avi,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 12, 2013)

Just chopped the first of my lil 'auto' side project. They were all freebies, so I decided for some quick new flavor/variety to run 'em. Popped four, one shit, popped last as a replacement. Out of the four, one done, one finishing, and two slower runts still creeping along. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

Cool SupaM,i done some autos last yr if yu remember those Blue mammoth dinafem and LaDiva from delicious seeds?lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

someone question my pics and most everything I post in them is mine ,I do love posting my own pics anyway tho I am impressed with outlaws stuff.mine here.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess reading a post and wat someone means isn't as it seems,i guess I need to reread post before making an assumption .


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> someone question my pics and most everything I post in them is mine ,I do love posting my own pics anyway tho I am impressed with outlaws stuff.mine here.


That looks BADASS bro.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2013)

Bad ass as always raider. That last years ECPD?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

thx, last Christmas.the real purple ones are Magic Merlin,the ones hangin are Double bubblegum and 5 ecpd in there and purps every where.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

I did jus send out an email to see if I can get more of those and something new,will find out and see wat kind of reply he gives me,peace.


----------



## hellbent1971 (Sep 13, 2013)

Your'e a wizard!! That is Truly Impressive bro!! The pics were making my mouth water. Beautiful looking girls!
I am in awe!!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2013)

Man I would love to try that merlin, or the dpd. I'm sure the ecpd is awesome as well, I'm not usually into the deisely flavors.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah I like frosty fruit flavors and some diesels,will make an effort to get some, I been getting beans on and off from him since 2009.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

hellbent1971 said:


> Your'e a wizard!! That is Truly Impressive bro!! The pics were making my mouth water. Beautiful looking girls!
> I am in awe!!


thx for the good words, not a wizard but workin the ladder,lol.peace my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

here was the last dpd and magic merlins.and dj short grape krush in big buckets. I did a journal at Breedbay then.. I had a whole garage poly wrapped,added on bedroom and that little closet grow,was runnin the most I ever have run.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Hey, RDR SUP....Loving the pics awesome grows!*&#8203;*
Beech *


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

not much jus hangin loose today,yeah I like goin through some of these jus to remind me witch way my grows should be goin,,,,,,,cut a chunk off that ecpd from outdoors and quick drying in the sun,lol,wen yure out gotta make do ,huh,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

there some Zin x m. berry from goey breeder goin and some ecpd 2 beans ,don't know who doin ecpd but doubt if its from outlaw or his name would be outlined.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> not much jus hangin loose today,yeah I like goin through some of these jus to remind me witch way my grows should be goin,,,,,,,cut a chunk off that ecpd from outdoors and quick drying in the sun,lol,wen yure out gotta make do ,huh,lol.


SONIC Time!!! 0 YEA. think we all been there,Ive done samples with cfls and a bowl to sit and dry..1-23w works great to dry.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah if its not dry enuff by 6 i'll speed it up,,close nodes on the strain outside but these indoors are a month older in veg than the others wy their so branchy.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

workin on getting 1 pac of Gorilla grape now I think its only 5 seeds but whatever for now,lol, gotta wait see how it goes.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2013)

I love me the grape ape strains. 

For quick drying, I have found if you put the bud on a piece of tinfoil it helps it dry more evenly when under a cfl.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah i'd like to get a pac ,gorilla grape is urkle x double purple doja, wicked purps on that strain..its drying good ,thx for the up on that papa.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 13, 2013)

DONE,Finally..... poly is done!Man its a humid mofo out there.
Been needing to do that now for a yr,atleast!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

I hate fastening poly wrap to the wall a chore,not real hot here,cloudy and some rain,temps been 80-82 in the room 65 at night,so as goin into mid flower next week really take any stress out on them.


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 13, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> DONE,Finally..... poly is done!Man its a humid mofo out there.
> Been needing to do that now for a yr,atleast!
> Beech


i put a layer of reflectix in my room and then on the walls is a layer of panda film on that (not shown) installed in '08'. the silver is just starting to flake off so before next season i will have to rip it all out and recover. i am not looking forward to the work or the cost to do it. nothing is square so a lot of cutting and taping.

also the ballast is remote and the ducting has all been re-routed to get the most of the growing space. the pic is just to show the reflectix when it was new.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

I may get some of that than the poly wrap on my next purchase,cool lookin room Smoke and Coke.ns vertical setup..Thx.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 13, 2013)

My room is built from R-max board 20ft long x10ft wide ,Not going into alot of details, but im making some changes.
Beech
ps Gonna lay back down hurtin STILL


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah I developed a bad back over the yrs stooping and watering,lol,then the weight room took me out ,even more painful sometimes jus stoopin now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2013)

Gorilla grape sounds nice. Urkel is killer smoke, smoke of the best grape kool-aid taste around. Got cuts of urkel in Oakland once smaller yield but truly top flavor.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2013)

i had a great urkle pheno from a pac of Querkle few yrs ago and yure rite on both,best tastin weed ever smoked and good indica stone ,had a great after taste of grape hash,lol,badass.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

I culled the male 4 days ago,cut the top 4 inches down and set in ro water and cloning solution placed in a cup and changed out new mix today ,still pitchin sax and getting ready to open and will dry out the pollen and use some in 2 weex, ikept the cutting on the window sill most of the day and put in the cabinet for dark period,looks good so far on the grow,things really taking off.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

Morn,RDR I know you said you were gonna due updates......Ive scrolled many pages and cant find.
Sry,can you tell me what day.... was on Fridays RT? Sorry just wanna see the progress.
Did alot of looking never did find anywhere to get the ECPDs,did find there mom n dad,tho.lol

That Doja still is in my head thats the kinda plant, Id love to have just sitting in the living room.
A beautiful color!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

Gd morning BEECH,i'll try to get some pics up,,yeah forgot,,, I missed out on the gorilla grape but will have to wait whenever on that one..there will be some dpd beans soon i'm hearing will take a pic of them wen they are available in my hands.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

* Missed on the those.............Coundnt get em no where*
You are a lucky man.... My Friend!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah its not an easy task by far sometimes get lucky..........ecpd in back first pic,BB, gdp the rest.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice..Man. This has me stumped, Ive cloned the Shores and this is the 2nd time and for some reason
there no were even close to being as frosty,as they were from seed or the 1st clone.

Ive always thought they should be exactly the same,But its not the case.  
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

Did yu make a mother out of a clone more than once?i heard they can lose their spunk after a few generations but haven't tried it myself.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive heard that too but i ran my grape god for about 10 generations at it was just as good as the first time i smoked it if not better because i knew the plant so well by then.

maybe its strain specific? like genetic withering.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Did yu make a mother out of a clone more than once?i heard they can lose their spunk after a few generations but haven't tried it myself.


I have heard the same thing before to...but it makes me really wonder. I mean, consider how common "clone only" strains are. If you really think about it, many of the clone only strains have been around for many years, but are still being used to make top quality weed.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

No,I did not.I grew and took clones and made a Mom from the seed plants.
Thats whats got me screwed up! Dont get it!

Imo its the damn genetics of the strain,and also could be that they were Fem seeds.I Dunno.
No weed nerd just grow the damn plants ya know.lol 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

well I take its strain related, I haven't kept a mother plant in a 2-3 yrs jus seed grows mainly.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 14, 2013)

Comparing seeds to clones is different. From what I have seen when you get that super female from seed it will out perform the clones


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive kept a mother plant for over a yr before finally flowering.
Never have had it do anything this extreme.

Sry for Hijack RDR..Done!!!
Hope you get those,looking forward to a pic with a sackfull.
Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Raider those ladies are looking very nice.. keep it up.. you running any co2?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank ou,No sir its only 16 plants a lot of co2 in this heat,lol,,if something happens and still living here,hopefully not,have gas heaters around the house to boost it up wen it gets cool.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

started kicking in 3 ml bud candy per gal upping it a ml per gal using still minimal amnts nutes per gal in RO water.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, I use as little nutes as possible too! ATB!


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 14, 2013)

i have a complete house ro system n have had problems from to little nutes lol but have still kept her goin


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

This super soil- happy frog soil mix is full of what it needs most ,nutes are maxed on these.when I enter phase 2 of flowering I up the annie on more carbs on max levels and beastie bloomz.thx for droppin by.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

some BB already 3-4 ft gdp 32 inches ,,big stalks ,looks to be some decent yield total overall,so far so good.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> i have a complete house ro system n have had problems from to little nutes lol but have still kept her goin


if you look at mine they are bluish green,lol,far from under nute no yeller dog in my backyard.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

raiderman said:


> if you look at mine they are bluish green,lol,far from under nute no yeller dog in my backyard.


Less = More..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

i agree...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhh raider... come by.. have a look see...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2013)

That looks dank Bro,very ns garden,that something yu ought to be proud of for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> No,I did not.I grew and took clones and made a Mom from the seed plants.
> Thats whats got me screwed up! Dont get it!
> 
> Imo its the damn genetics of the strain,and also could be that they were Fem seeds.I Dunno.
> ...


Did you experience higher temps this time around. Higher temps lead to less resin. Summertimes blues and all. Cheers.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

well went into the kitchen and the cat ate my male cutting, I was afraid that mite happen,not a problem anyway getting this grow finished properly is wats important..will hava area closed in next round for male.peace.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 15, 2013)

my cat knocked over my kings kush clone. Luckily i was just taking it for fun. I did the water bottle thing just to see how long it would take to root. 

Sure enough about a week in i was woken up to the sound of a water bottle hitting the floor 



I used to have similar cats to yours. himilayan or persian or syamese one of those. the long haired kind.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

well if I should have placed it ina closet by itself,,don't have to worry about pollenating the house now,lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> well went into the kitchen and the cat ate my male cutting, I was afraid that mite happen,not a problem anyway getting this grow finished properly is wats important..will hava area closed in next round for male.peace.


That is the only reason I have yet to get a old tom cat to catch rodents in the yard. Cats get into to ever thing. But they are a trip to watch, especially when their stalking something down.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah they can be the shits sometimes,these are seal-point Siamese indoor only cats I bred and sold them for yrs ,but wen I moved here I noticed a couple mice runnin around 2 days later never seen them anymore after that.its impossible to get over on them.,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 15, 2013)

At my house I had a herd of barncats. Got them to try to eat the damn pocket gophers. I had perfect soil where I could have amended it and grown directly in ground, but omg those damn pocket gophers are a nightmare where I lived. Would see at least a dozen every time I worked on the plants. Any plants that went direct in ground, from tomatoes to peppers, to weed, within a week or two the damn gophers would eat all the roots. Stupid cats though, never would hunt the gophers just would hunt the damn bluejays and shit. Ended up catching and rehoming the damn cats, and started paying friends to shot the gophers with pellet guns lol. 

Dogs are so much better lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2013)

Sucks about that male, was that the only one you had? That blue x diesel sounded nice.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sucks about that male, was that the only one you had? That blue x diesel sounded nice.


yes sir that did suck,and that was the only BB stud I separated from many,but there will be a part 2 to this series,i can focus on getting Moscas Old Time Moonshine next round and crossin some BB , also this is my first BB grow with bcseedking ive done Dutch Passions BB more than others,will give me a chance now to look at wat these BB do in form of color,resin ,yield before I cross..ive done many other bcseedkings strains tho,,i still have plenty of ECPD beans left,seeing now if these are worth foolin with another round seein I bred these ,may have been a hermie around pollinating.,lol,


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 15, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yes sir that did suck,and that was the only BB stud I separated from many,but there will be a part 2 to this series,i can focus on getting Moscas Old Time Moonshine next round and crossin some BB , also this is my first BB grow with bcseedking ive done Dutch Passions BB more than others,will give me a chance now to look at wat these BB do in form of color,resin ,yield before I cross..ive done many other bcseedkings strains tho,,i still have plenty of ECPD beans left,seeing now if these are worth foolin with another round seein I bred these ,may have been a hermie around pollinating.,lol,


I cant wait to see that moonshine. Tha last run u did was freakking redonkulous


----------



## raiderman (Sep 15, 2013)

Thx 420,,That will be more fun imo ,I been watin to make a good branch of Bluemoonshine beans since DP and DJ Short quit breeding that one,,still gonna use some fems I have Ny City diesel,sour diesel and purps still have to go pickup in the big city and will do some more gdp fems can already tell their gonna be top knotch plants.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 16, 2013)

papapayne said:


> At my house I had a herd of barncats. Got them to try to eat the damn pocket gophers. I had perfect soil where I could have amended it and grown directly in ground, but omg those damn pocket gophers are a nightmare where I lived. Would see at least a dozen every time I worked on the plants. Any plants that went direct in ground, from tomatoes to peppers, to weed, within a week or two the damn gophers would eat all the roots. Stupid cats though, never would hunt the gophers just would hunt the damn bluejays and shit. Ended up catching and rehoming the damn cats, and started paying friends to shot the gophers with pellet guns lol.
> 
> Dogs are so much better lol.


 Datura seeds dropped down the gopher holes take care of them fast. Don't know if ALL datura works, out here we've got Datura Stranomium. Just a few seeds, like a teaspoon or so per hole. They were quite epidemic in my grandpa's gardens, he sorted them out this way real fast.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;d9SCrpXN3EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=d9SCrpXN3EE[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2013)

Everything lookin good .the Blueberries are really lookin like gonna pac some haf decent tops ,we'll see.hope everyone havin a good day today.peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 16, 2013)

First ECPD broke soil today


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;yQIuPwOj-i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=yQIuPwOj-i4[/video]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Datura seeds dropped down the gopher holes take care of them fast. Don't know if ALL datura works, out here we've got Datura Stranomium. Just a few seeds, like a teaspoon or so per hole. They were quite epidemic in my grandpa's gardens, he sorted them out this way real fast.


I take it the animal eats seeds and dies. Doubtful but is it a repellant?


----------



## papapayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I tried everything on the pocket gophers...gas + fire, m80s, traps, bait, drowning them, etc. Best method I found was paying my friends per body lol. Even still, the fuzzy bastards never lost the war.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

I culled the lenky ecpd topped to many times,looked crappy to me,the other looks well and that one dbd all the rest doin ok I guess.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2013)

Very healthy looking,Nice job.Any ECPD in the photo? 
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

Thx BEECH,i'm jus switched to beasties bloomz as of today and 3 ml per gal of bud candy , RO water.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

how far in are they now


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

26 days flower ,most have big stalks ,large leaves tells the story wat to expect..heres the ecpd ,the one that looks better.Rdr.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 18, 2013)

Tells me alot!! Glad ya gonna get ya a good harvest.You deserve.
Hey i broke a glass for my hood and need another....any ideas
Got 1 made but not tempered and dont think its gonna take 
the heat!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

I would go with tempered if yu don't want it to break easily as well..i was settin up my 1000 and wen I thot was fastened good dropped to the floor face down not a scratch on it.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I had a hook come out on a 1000 watter and it slammed down on a edge of a shop table and was unharmed.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 18, 2013)

that ECPD has me excited! Did i already tell you all 5 germinated?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

yessir,, mine sprotted in 2 days ,waiting on the word from my Cajun friend that planted some outdoors 2 months ago,all his germed as well.these are frosting up.damn camera ,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

i'd be alright with a pound off this grow at the least.peace out.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice! im hopin to get about 10-14 off the 2 big HOGS i got in flower right now. Theyre LSTd to shit and are gettin some massive colas. Some are 2 feet long and about 2-3 inches wide. And they still got about 3 weeks left of flowering.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

if i'd known that my female rate on the BB would be like they are i'd used my 3 gal fabric aeration pots.16 is wat I will put under ea light normally 4x4 per light. I have 31 of those or more.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats what ive been tryin to get to, More of the 4x4 so i had 16 under the 600 gettin an oz or more off each.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2013)

this next grow if i'm still here,cant tell yet,i found some wing nut hooks to hang the other light,runnin 1600 would be a bit sweeter.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 18, 2013)

hell yeah ive been wantin to step up to a 1000w then half the flower room be 600w and the other be 1000 for first month and second month.

still waitin for some shit to blow over before we go hard. haha


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

I really wanna get a digital ballast to, rather then a pos magnetic. Would be great to turn the 1000 down to 600watts while the tents only half full, then crank that baby up to super lumens once they are at the "stacking weight" period. I also keep picturing a nice 5x5 grid with 4 gallon pots and turning the 1000 watter to MH and blowing them bitches up for 2 weeks before flower. After growing with a 600 watt MH for veg, the t5 setup seems PAINFULLY slow.

-papa


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

i'd like to get digital but as long as these babies hold up their gonna get used,plus I spent 450. apiece for these complete light setups.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

What hoods and ballast did that price get you? Out here they have 1000 watter digital set ups on CL for around 150-200 used. The hydro stores sell the setup for probably 400ish


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

yield master2 hood,glass ,ballast..same with this sun system.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

I purchased these 3 to 4 yrs ago,they were more expensive at hydro stores then.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

ah yea I understand now. I missunderstood and thought you just bought those. I like the yield master hoods, pretty good design.


I am sure you have this listed but I am not gonna go hunt 138 pages to find it out. What nutes are you using? How do you like them? 

I been using general organics line up this time around, and not really happy with the way they are feeding.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

general organics are good,gd luck on that.peace.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ive got a digital 600w from htgsupply. Ballast, bulb, power cord, 15ft cord with socket, cool tube reflector, hose clamps.

i think i payed around 275 plus shipping.

I got a 400w cmh in my veg that has to run on magnetic so i cant escape there. But one day ill upgrade to all digital, have em hangin on the wall all fancy hahaha.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Raider what it do pimping??.. Ladies are looking mighty fine my friend..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

PIMPIN??? jus tryin to get some smoke for the holidays maybe a little more..raising the light down to 14 inches from the canopy lettem grow up to 10 inches and keep it at 10 till the 8th week so they'll grow outward better and tight buds more resin,etc.raise it back up to 18 for last week..gonna remove a little veg ina couple days and get light to all shaded bud sites.peace.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea we all got just another week or two tops to get plants into flower if they are 8 week strains, can't forget the time to dry and cure them if we wanna be in time to be high as fuck when we are sitting around the christmas tree starin at the pretty blinking lights lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

I enjoy the grub overall and do all the cookin..tho I do like ns Christmas decorations as well, I purchased a few items from this place if you really like it like I do. www.christmasdonebright.com


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

Yea one day I wanna put up enough blinking xmas lights to induce seizures lol


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 19, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea one day I wanna put up enough blinking xmas lights to induce seizures lol



This guy a few cities over from us does his whole yard up and connects it to a computer and sets up lighting software to synchronize it with the music.

You pull up and park, turn on his radio station, and the music plays as the lights blink. Its kinda like fireworks for christmas.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea one day I wanna put up enough blinking xmas lights to induce seizures lol


i would recommend a psychiatrist for that one ,war wounds I guess,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 19, 2013)

would you rather go with, "enough lights to be seen from outer space?"


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

Bump it...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;tNjaN_89VW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tNjaN_89VW8[/video]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

Those blues of your's are coming along nicely. Not a lot of side branching on those bad girls, I like that. Probably a bitch to score clones off though. 

Hoping that this buddha dream as the blue dream taste to it, or some of that cherry that is rumored to accompany the buddha's sister.

Fuking Dokken mofo. Shit these kids don't know who the flip Dokken is. Makes my think of old beavis and butt-head when they'd be watching a dokken video. Can't remember which one though. 

The old saying Rocking like dokken.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

lol,yeah theres a lot of 80s still in my blood I guess.,they are indicas so not much side branch unless topped,goin with mostly fems next round ,that Sensi Star sounds great, I'll take yure experience with them of great value..beavis and Butthead,lol, I love that show and the old school MTV was it..that buddahs dream sounds great ,yu know yu can get a good deal on Bodhi strains at breedbay good priced but jus carries a few that RKU looks badass.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

There are a lot of kids on these forums nowadays ,some think they know it all and and don't have 2 or 3 grows on their belt,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

heres my last gdp it was kens so see how these compare.90 grams off this one which is the keeper ones lookin for.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

haha,this one gdp isa 90 day grow ,I see some here veging 3 or 4 months and get the same or less .tho the ones I'm doin now aren't topped properly jus single colas.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 20, 2013)

Why does the Master hold back the plant porn from his minions? You have done jumped back in here and got us followers jonesing our asses off for more  

We are but humble peasants, wishing to obtain a crumb from the Master's overflowing table of knowledge, so that we too may spread the joy that only the aforementioned bud porn can produce. 

Looking Great Boss, thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Theres no master to it,jus enjoy growin dank weed and not be trolled here like the top of this fkn page.. I don't go to ppls thread talkin like that shit ,cant come here like a normal person then fk off.peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

No shit, I don't understand people. Who the fuck thinks it's fun to be going around stalking people and talking shit. 

Don't worry raider that negative action follows those people around everywhere they go. Dude will end up stubbing his toe for coming spreading negativity. Cheers.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

That's why i'm usually ns and not play into the neg vibe and overlook wordage.peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Are any of those blueberry standing out to you at the moment?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

There's 2 BB that are solid blue and all starting to pac flowers on,3 GDP starting to fume Grape gum dank very impressive strain and being fems helps.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

sounds good. all you need is one.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a few bb hybrids as well as Ken's GDP. You make me wanna run 'em lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

I always liked the candy dank more than the sour chem strains, this is my first run with bcseedkings gdp and a new strain as well first fem gdp but ken has a smoker of a keeper ina pac 3 phenos.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;i0_THrxYs1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0_THrxYs1w&amp;feature=player_detailpage&amp;list =PL8CF5F99BC8C17033[/video]


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Rdr.. any pics of them blue ladies??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

I done an update the other day, I may post some later if this crappy camera will fix in on a good pic.gotta get another cool-pix.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

could only take 2 fast pics ,batteries are low .the one on the left turnin a little blue and ecpd pic.29 or 30 days in.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

heres the ghetto setup temporary lol,plenty of room tho for MORE.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

All are frosting up nsly some gdp frost all the way down some top fan leaves,there are 2 phenol of BB and both really pouring on the flowers since I dropped the light,1 phenol smells of sweet blueberry jam the other is sweet sour bb fuel,gdp smell like grape koolaid sweet sour,only one phenol I see out of the 4 ,all look similar.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

the roomis 14ftx14ft to work with,2 closets for whatever I decide to do,temps 78.F steady now through finish...everything lookin good thus far ,no yellowing plants,mag def or anything i'm good to go,lol,peace RIU.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> All are frosting up nsly some gdp frost all the way down some top fan leaves,there are 2 phenol of BB and both really pouring on the flowers since I dropped the light,1 phenol smells of sweet blueberry jam the other is sweet sour bb fuel,gdp smell like grape koolaid sweet sour,only one phenol I see out of the 4 ,all look similar.


Solid on the same pheno gdp, hopefully a sign of great genetics. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> the roomis 14ftx14ft to work with,2 closets for whatever I decide to do,temps 78.F steady now through finish...everything lookin good thus far ,no yellowing plants,mag def or anything i'm good to go,lol,peace RIU.


Glad to hear everything lookin good for you, brotha! ATB!


----------



## papapayne (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking great my friend. You definitely have the room to go bigger in the future if you so choose. Such a rewarding feeling to have your room dialed in and not be chasing problems aint it? No mites to kill, heat stress to worry about, just sit back smoke a blunt and watch them bitches get stacked.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 22, 2013)

raiderman said:


> the roomis 14ftx14ft to work with,2 closets for whatever I decide to do,temps 78.F steady now through finish...everything lookin good thus far ,no yellowing plants,mag def or anything i'm good to go,lol,peace RIU.


Damn Bro,thats plenty of room.Glad everything is working out for you!!
Loving this cool weather,my elect bill freaked me the hell out!
GL with the rest of the grow.
Beech


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice Work, as always. 

Many Thanx for the Share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## SupaM (Sep 22, 2013)

My lil WW auto  first one done. Next up, Mikromachine
...just a summer experiment ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice job on her +rep.really like WW.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, first time with her....she's curing up nicely. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Where did you get your WW?i liked dutch passions best because its not stretchy like others ive done,more of that Brazilian phenol type come out more it seems,pepper spice dank.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2013)

BB RT? Looks very very good!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

That's ecpd..Thx BTW..its doing much better really pouring in a lot of sugars currently,gonna be some good head stash.


----------



## goodgirlkarma (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey nice crops my dude jus ran through a bunch of pages on your thread here. I noticed we have similiar setups as far as lighting.. On the very 1st page i see you have the light ducting running into closet . Is your inline fan in there and/or do you exhaust into attic? Where do you draw from? Do you notice the extra lenght in ducting causing any strain or harder to pull the warm air out lights? do you scrub air or any type of carbon clean? thx in advance !


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice rdr.. That ECPD looks fucking sweet.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2013)

raiderman said:


> That's ecpd..Thx BTW..its doing much better really pouring in a lot of sugars currently,gonna be some good head stash.


Thats weird... I've got some BB that look like the leaf on lower bottom left,the BIG fatass leaf.
Im sick of not having my camera,My sons gonna be here the weekend see if i can get him ass to bring 
it back.My PD are growing at a amazing rate!! Visible growth from this AMs watering till lights out!!
Your ECPD are really moving along nice for 29-30 days Bro!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

goodgirlkarma said:


> Hey nice crops my dude jus ran through a bunch of pages on your thread here. I noticed we have similiar setups as far as lighting.. On the very 1st page i see you have the light ducting running into closet . Is your inline fan in there and/or do you exhaust into attic? Where do you draw from? Do you notice the extra lenght in ducting causing any strain or harder to pull the warm air out lights? do you scrub air or any type of carbon clean? thx in advance !


Thx for that,, That was a previous setup ,I cut a hole into the shallowing attic to pull air through at the time, there was a small window in that store room where I vented, ac was venting and exchanging air at the time,thogh I found better yields in letting the inline fan pull the old o2 and replenish constantly for new co2 exchange as well harder to keep the temps best tho,lol I have nt scrubbed the air ina while ,I need to get a new cam filter soon,,,the extra ducting doesn't cause any slack in exhaust its only a 275cfm but can cool 2 light easily and the new ducting is better insulated.its starting to fume at night.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very nice rdr.. That ECPD looks fucking sweet.


thank you sir,i hope she dont slack on me till ripe.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thats weird... I've got some BB that look like the leaf on lower bottom left,the BIG fatass leaf.
> Im sick of not having my camera,My sons gonna be here the weekend see if i can get him ass to bring
> it back.My PD are growing at a amazing rate!! Visible growth from this AMs watering till lights out!!
> Your ECPD are really moving along nice for 29-30 days Bro!
> Beech


I have some BB leaves size of my foot,but the blue leaf ones gonna be some nasty blueB,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I have some BB leaves size of my foot,but the blue leaf ones gonna be some nasty blueB,lol.


Lets just say a mans on the last 3 weeks of Flower,What temps would you run in a ideal situation with the ECPD,and BB strain?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

if I can keep it at 80F steady that's paradise.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

BB hermie some during high temps and a very careful strain altogether actually but its worth the extra effort lookin and to get a good crop of bb.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 23, 2013)

raiderman said:


> BB hermie some during high temps and a very careful strain altogether actually but its worth the extra effort lookin and to get a good crop of bb.


I here ya there bro,Grew it on like 3rd or 4th grow and was trying to say the least.
The smoke and taste was well worth it tho..
IMO, there's some strains that just grow there self Good, then theres some that to get all they got
takes more then one grow to get really all the plant has to give.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree , I grew bluemoonshine for 7 yrs many moons ago,lol, and mastered that strain to the T.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2013)

Thats always been my biggest issue. I have had many successful grows, but never had multiple grows in the same setup. Seems like life always makes me haul plants around. One day I hope to get things settled in a way where I can dial in a few strains. Really really hoping I get a good phenotype of Barneys farm blueberry cheese. Would love that to be my dialed in strain. Love me my melt your fucking body into the couch cushions stone.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2013)

ive moved around a few times myself and understand that ,still gotta get the rest of my furniture and whatnots hauled upp here and relieve me of that rental,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, I won't have access to a lot of strains so I'm excited to somewhat master the strains I have and grow them a few times a year for a few years straight. Work on maybe 3 strains at a time.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2013)

Yea I keep telling myself I will drop down to 4 strains. An indica, a sativa, a indica dom and a sativa dom. But somehow I always end up going overboard. Sitting on 17 strains right now lol. The never ending question, if I only want 4, which strains do I cut. I don't have the heart to kill off good strains. Maybe one day I will wizen up lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 23, 2013)

You could always just vote on your these favorite strains, then begin a program of making seeds and getting the same plant pollen, then finish the strain off. Then you have the seeds if you want to bring it back. I mean you can make fem seeds but that's another process.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea I have made seeds with colloidal silver before and know how to make some silver as well. Maybe I should do that and get myself some self pollinated seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

their starting to take off now.put on some weight next 2weex.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2013)

How far in are they now? You look to be about a week further in then mine. Looking great man


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 24, 2013)

*Damn RDR them some Frosty bitches already!!
What day are you on?
Nice!
Beech *


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

appreciate it man,were 32 days in ,short veg time may be equal to like day 27-30.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

yeah their pacin on the sugars and pitchin flowers at a good rate thus far.peace.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 24, 2013)

lookin good as always man! 

I recently got some dinafem blue widow seeds and while i was researching i came across a thread of people asking about them and you popped up saying you had some to run.

I was wondering how you liked it? Grow/smoke/yield? 

Wed always get berry white from CO and it was killer flavor, nice nugs, good stone. And ive wanted to run it for a while and now i got some seeds.

Also got breeders boutique DOG kush. Cant wait to run that.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

I did the blue widow last yr as a freebie and blue mammoth auto,did them outside and did alright for an auto,couple ounces I think off ea.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> their starting to take off now.put on some weight next 2weex.


Very frosty brother man...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

the smoke off the blue mammoth was very berry flav. was the best,la diva from delicious seeds was a good auto as well.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very frosty brother man...


thx bro ,jus hope they'll get fat like yures are.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;bDthfYFsWH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=bDthfYFsWH0[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^^that's my ish, Raider. Thanks for the tune. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Sep 25, 2013)

All this bb talk made me go dig up some of my old BBBlue Cheese. Puff, puff pass ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2013)

sounds great bro,are they big Big Buddah?done a bluecheese grow 2006 ,love the BC.ppuff puff puff puff pass,lol.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 25, 2013)

I got high hopes for my Barney's farm blue cheese .


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

Yep, it's my big Buddha BlueCheese from about a year ago lol ATB!


----------



## wytefish (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice shit bro


----------



## PurpConsur (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking awesome! Very near future Im going to run the strain. Friend of mine grew 6 monsters under 4k. Smelled unbelievable!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

i'll be using nothing but aeration pots from here on out,thot i'd have more girls wy I used the 2 gal plastic pots.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

Just popped a few new flavors for the winter run.....Grapegod, Original Sour Diesel, NY Purple Diesel -all fems,
Sour Kush, Sour OG x 60's Kush, Cheesequake x (Kushberry x Jillybean)- all regs and created by our RIU brethren. 
Should be some my way soon.....lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

that is some fire,hope yu get a good winter harvest yu deserve.peace.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

Preciate it, big bro! Honestly, I think I've lost my baby(OG1, and I'm sick of everything else I have going atm. Looking for that new 'Holy Grail' so to speak.... I think all of these are Kandy Kush instead of OG18 
ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

That looks great,alot goin on in there my friend,did u order og18 ?


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 26, 2013)

Youll love the grape god! Some really good fem seeds. Amazing smoke/high.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

raiderman said:


> That looks great,alot goin on in there my friend,did u order og18 ?


Nope, lucked out and got it as a freebie....ended up becoming my favorite. I have another bean somewhere.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 26, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Youll love the grape god! Some really good fem seeds. Amazing smoke/high.


Hope so, it was on my wishlist for a while. ATB!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 26, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Just popped a few new flavors for the winter run.....Grapegod, Original Sour Diesel, NY Purple Diesel -all fems,
> Sour Kush, Sour OG x 60's Kush, Cheesequake x (Kushberry x Jillybean)- all regs and created by our RIU brethren.
> Should be some my way soon.....lol ATB! View attachment 2837185View attachment 2837186


Supa where do i subbb at? Link please


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think SupaM has a journal but can update it here anytime.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 27, 2013)

Correct, and sure thing!lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

yure always welcome here bro......got the other light up and goin.plugged up and ready for next run .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

will mount the inline fan next round and leave the other light where it is,i'm cool with it .can walk round easier to water.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

also have spare hortilux bulb for both lights nothing lacking and more nutes..Blue Planet ask me to use their nute line next run free of charge jus to use them and show results adverting..peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

DAY 36 FLOWER..startin to pick up.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;nQb1t_Yw0S8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=nQb1t_Yw0S8[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;TLpLYxUM2Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=TLpLYxUM2Gc[/video]


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 27, 2013)

Someones jammin'


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

lol,yeah pickin up a few from the day.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;mipc-JxrhRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mipc-JxrhRk[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;4tHh5E0om_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=4tHh5E0om_g[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2013)

i came to a conclusion,about had it with this site,i came back here to help and be helped,theres some good ppl here and some real douche bags also.ppl lie ,couple here highsides after yu help out with beans and talk shit, panhandling and bum mf, no dignity in thierselves,none, 0.i know a few have make believe grow rooms that don't exist lol.waisting my time here.I may do an update I may not ,but anyhow yu guys have fun ive got things to do and plan for myself,.peace.rdr.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow thats some bullshit... yo raider. Havent had time to do that.. After the chop i got u homie.. Real niggas do real things.. point period..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

Thats my nigga..i'm wearing both my swords now and I know how to use them well,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Wow thats some bullshit... yo raider. Havent had time to do that.. After the chop i got u homie.. Real niggas do real things.. point period..


this isn't about yu in no way only those that read it know who they are and who it isn't ..so leavin that behind me .goin forward .peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Did u mount the other hoid and ballast?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

I set my ballast on the hard wood floor theres a haf inch gap standing on hard rubber pegs..inline fan is ok where it is makes less noise than mounted on the wall..on the other page yu can see where the hoods mounted.


----------



## Coolsun (Sep 29, 2013)

RDR, it was a pleasure reading your thread. Took me about 4 days to read though this one. Very impressed with what you have growing. cant wait till i can start growing after i get out of the military. Hope you stick around.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

which military yu in? I enlisted in the marines in 1980 right after the iran crisis.


----------



## Coolsun (Sep 29, 2013)

Im in the Air Force. Been in about 10 yrs now. might be getting out on medical retirement


----------



## Coolsun (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for your service good sir.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

thx but wasn't much service unfortunately,got in trouble for fighting more than once and got a bus ticket.


----------



## Coolsun (Sep 29, 2013)

ouch, sorry to here that


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

Man Ive been sick as chit here the last week,sry for not stopping in.
Grow is really lookin good man! 
Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Raider.. try that molasses, earthworm castings and mycos bubble for 24 hours. Best tea ive made to date... after using this tea i have got the nicest, healthiest fade ever... jus sayin..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Them bitches is so frosty raider...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Raider.. try that molasses, earthworm castings and mycos bubble for 24 hours. Best tea ive made to date... after using this tea i have got the nicest, healthiest fade ever... jus sayin..


How often are you using this mr lopez,in flower?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Raider.. try that molasses, earthworm castings and mycos bubble for 24 hours. Best tea ive made to date... after using this tea i have got the nicest, healthiest fade ever... jus sayin..


I don't have enuff funds to change my mind atm,lol..but the ocean forest ,happy frog and super soil mix has a lot of bat guano,fish emulsion,earthworm castings and stuff plus the bud candy and beastie bloomz.i'm lookin into doin some mycos tea next round tho.thx for sharin that.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Man Ive been sick as chit here the last week,sry for not stopping in.
> Grow is really lookin good man!
> Beech


thx BEECH, their about 3x that now day 38.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx BEECH, their about 3x that now day 38.


Which ones are the ones i pasted and Gzz 3x man!! I wouldnt change nothing,just
Keep doing your work!!With what ya got.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.
Beech



*


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

thx ,day 35-45 is the money shot .yea their fatning,removed more veg to get full mature bud growth down to the soil,thier ona one way course.i do it like this runnin multiple plants, single cola ,sqare pots, sog.to get the most with only a 30 day veg time.if would have used straight aeration pots could yield 24 to 30 zips dry,i expect to get 16-20 like this on avg.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

You must spread some more rep around before givin it to ole BEECH again.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx ,day 35-45 is the money shot .yea their fatning,removed more veg to get full mature bud growth down to the soil,thier ona one way course.i do it like this runnin multiple plants, single cola ,sqare pots, sog.to get the most with only a 30 day veg time.if would have used straight aeration pots could yield 24 to 30 zips dry,i expect to get 16-20 like this on avg.



Thats the set up ive been waiting to get on. Ive got most of the pieces to the puzzle but everytime were about to go hard and do it, something comes up that makes us wait.... One of these days......


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx ,day 35-45 is the money shot .yea their fatning,removed more veg to get full mature bud growth down to the soil,thier ona one way course.i do it like this runnin multiple plants, single cola ,sqare pots, sog.to get the most with only a 30 day veg time.if would have used straight aeration pots could yield 24 to 30 zips dry,i expect to get 16-20 like this on avg.


Good post answerd some questions I had for you!
Damn thats a hellva diff in yield,when you say aeration pots you talking about like Reff used,or will fabric pots increase that much also?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

I use the fabric ones their sqare ones at that.ive pulled as much as a qarter pound on one plant in those.reef should have wedged more pots ,smaller size to 3 gal. he would have hit his mark wether fabric or plastic ones.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx ,day 35-45 is the money shot .yea their fatning,removed more veg to get full mature bud growth down to the soil,thier ona one way course.i do it like this runnin multiple plants, single cola ,sqare pots, sog.to get the most with only a 30 day veg time.if would have used straight aeration pots could yield 24 to 30 zips dry,i expect to get 16-20 like this on avg.


Very nice.... simple yet producive...

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to raiderman
again.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

thx bruh,,I went and tooka look their I guess twice of wat I posted up there not 3x,lol, but growin outward fast and see new size everytime..out of 13 yrs I think ive tried almost every method at one time or another.if I get my veg room hooked up i'll really pull a load..anyway heres my last grow using these same aeration pots.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn,Bigass colas there!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

heres the weight off that 1 DNA genetics lemon og and my sog with aeration pots.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

i'm really lookin forward to the gdp fems in the 3gal pots next round,love the BX growth in gdp.


----------



## Coolsun (Sep 29, 2013)

Damn Rdr that looks amazing.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

thx.yeah it does look sweet,220. a gal..may contact them tomorrow and talk with the rep there and get filled in more.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah it does look sweet,220. a gal..may contact them tomorrow and talk with the rep there and get filled in more.


Wtf 220 for a gallon? Fuck that..... unless it free. If its free its for me


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2013)

sounds like wat i'm lookin for and others here as well If it does the job better than wat i'm using currently.sorry for conversing on yure thread there kinda lost myself bs..peace.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

sorry raider i didnt pick up the dosage amount or the advertised effect on the product you showed me from humbolt.
To bad you didnt live around here..all my niggas are rigged out pro..I just set a buddy of mine up with my old 1000 watt magnetics ..5 of them and a ebb and grow system.Wired all of his shit up for him pro.To bad he doesnt have the skills you have.
These guys are all lazy growers and on top of that will not listen to logic or put in the required effort to be professional 
.Every time i go over there i tell them what to do to improve their grow.Most of it is free to do..you just have to WORK..and every time i go back to the grow..NOTHING has been done..same as when i left it..I dont get shit out of their grow.If it were not for me rigging them up and supplying them initially they wouldnt even have a grow..they are too stupid and lazy to plug in a power cord.
Its annoying when you shoot for perfection and everyone around you is a slug that doesnt care about jack shit but the next party.
The guys annoying but hes my nigga.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

Just two example come to mind stewing on stupid..stupid annoys me..Am i the only one?
I told them to move their hoods closer to a wall to get more reflection on the sides of the plants and to move their hoods to center them up that way the light can share over lapping coverage..what does the guy do..he moves the plants under the lamps instead of moving the lamps.I even give him the logic behind the better coverage more even crop production increased yeild.HELL no cant have any of that around here..It makes you want to go hit their mothers in the head with a stick for even giving birth to the lazy ignorant fooks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 30, 2013)

> *Its annoying when you shoot for perfection and everyone around you is a slug that doesnt care about jack shit but the next party.*


Not that I am anywhere near your guys level of skill, but this is so true in every part of life. I wish I had a "mentor"  A lot of us are in it by ourselves, and would love a more experienced grower to learn from. Some people don't know what they got. Knowledge, especially in this field where there is so much misinformation, is a hell of a thing. People should embrace it not ignore it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> sorry raider i didnt pick up the dosage amount or the advertised effect on the product you showed me from humbolt.
> To bad you didnt live around here..all my niggas are rigged out pro..I just set a buddy of mine up with my old 1000 watt magnetics ..5 of them and a ebb and grow system.Wired all of his shit up for him pro.To bad he doesnt have the skills you have.
> These guys are all lazy growers and on top of that will not listen to logic or put in the required effort to be professional
> .Every time i go over there i tell them what to do to improve their grow.Most of it is free to do..you just have to WORK..and every time i go back to the grow..NOTHING has been done..same as when i left it..I dont get shit out of their grow.If it were not for me rigging them up and supplying them initially they wouldnt even have a grow..they are too stupid and lazy to plug in a power cord.
> ...


I absolutely agree with you Max.The generation of growers today don't wanna hear it and close their ears to VALUABLE info,forget science,forget being a real pro in the field,fk all that ,their happy with the crumbs that fall from the table,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Just two example come to mind stewing on stupid..stupid annoys me..Am i the only one?
> I told them to move their hoods closer to a wall to get more reflection on the sides of the plants and to move their hoods to center them up that way the light can share over lapping coverage..what does the guy do..he moves the plants under the lamps instead of moving the lamps.I even give him the logic behind the better coverage more even crop production increased yeild.HELL no cant have any of that around here..It makes you want to go hit their mothers in the head with a stick for even giving birth to the lazy ignorant fooks.


you and myself must be from the same generation of growers...I removed the post bro cuz some ppl don't like them to post on their thread,out of respect I removed it,AM I A OVER ZEALOUS FANATIC?I GUESS I AM.IF A PERSONS ZEAL DOESNT OUTWEIGH THIER PRIDE MAY AS WELL GO TO McDonalds AND FLIP PATTIES IMO..i wish I did live near yu,lol,i can do quite a plant load and keep them in perfect health,hard work and determination,,glad to have yu aboard Max.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> Not that I am anywhere near your guys level of skill, but this is so true in every part of life. I wish I had a "mentor"  A lot of us are in it by ourselves, and would love a more experienced grower to learn from. Some people don't know what they got. Knowledge, especially in this field where there is so much misinformation, is a hell of a thing. People should embrace it not ignore it.


Your a smart man Mr.Head. Were all still learning and gathering in info and hard work.welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning Raider, wanted to stop by and say hey, and check things out I havn't been on much as of late.

I totally agree with what you guys are talking about with stupid people being lazy. I'm not always the most motivated, but your grow is generally a direct reflection of the time, love, and work you put into it. I mean you guys know this lol. I've set up 2 friends apon talking to them and them asking for help. One listened a little and did some reading about growing, and did ok.....the other didn't listen to anything I said, or bother to do any research and failed miserably.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 30, 2013)

I know I listen to you older generation guys like I'm following law in a dictatorship haha. Even my current grow, first one from taking a break, and I wouldn't be near where I am now. My next is just going to blow my first out of the water, and it's because I listened to the knowledge given to me. If it wasn't for a you pros on here it would probably take me a couple years to get where I am now. I think that's the best way to learn, research and books and practice are good, but working one on one with a talented grower, you can't beat that.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I know I listen to you older generation guys like I'm following law in a dictatorship haha. Even my current grow, first one from taking a break, and I wouldn't be near where I am now. My next is just going to blow my first out of the water, and it's because I listened to the knowledge given to me. If it wasn't for a you pros on here it would probably take me a couple years to get where I am now. I think that's the best way to learn, research and books and practice are good, but working one on one with a talented grower, you can't beat that.


+1 rep. True story


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey wats up guys? things lookin good in there ,will take pics ina couple days ,cam runs on batteries and uses them like theres no tomorrow.gonna get a new one asap..talk to the nutrient rep for 30 minutes,lol,a very encouraging dude, more hip and advanced than I am no doubt.so will be getting a load of stuff from 2 places and journal it,,lookin forward to it...really need to move west no doubt wen time and money permit after a good converse with the guy..the house is getting a little smelly but nothing to worry..ppl around this area prob never seen stuff like this jus brick crap.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2013)

Are those new nutes stand alone or more an additive to push the envelope more? Will be curious to see how they work for ya, for 200 bucks hopefully they are good.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

not sure on the humbolts secrets an canna boost will read the label,blue planet isa 3pac kinda like fox farm trio pretty sure..all free so nuthin to lose and all to gain from that.and ty for the encouragement.


----------



## budbro18 (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> not sure on the humbolts secrets an canna boost will read the label,blue planet isa 3pac kinda like fox farm trio pretty sure..all free so nuthin to lose and all to gain from that.and ty for the encouragement.



The humboldts secret guy messaged me the other day too. And ive been usin blue planet for a while. Both the organic and the synth 3 part.

Its some good shit and cheap as can be.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> you and myself must be from the same generation of growers...I removed the post bro cuz some ppl don't like them to post on their thread,out of respect I removed it,AM I A OVER ZEALOUS FANATIC?I GUESS I AM.IF A PERSONS ZEAL DOESNT OUTWEIGH THIER PRIDE MAY AS WELL GO TO McDonalds AND FLIP PATTIES IMO..i wish I did live near yu,lol,i can do quite a plant load and keep them in perfect health,hard work and determination,,glad to have yu aboard Max.


Yea..i removed mine too..but i had no idea it was going to print the whole fooken add and spam dlopez's grow..sorry about that Dlopez.
Im in my late 40s,From Texas originally ..my daddy taught me how to ride hard and shoot straight.
If you lived near me you would have a big house..with a BIG basement.The work doesnt last normally a few days a month..but after that its just maintenance.If your killing yourself your not doing it right..it should be fun..a ongoing scientific experiment that never ends.
You should see this trimmer i purchased..it cuts the trimming work time down to 25% of what it is by hand..and does a real nice job too.
The only thing i dont like about it is they didnt use a capacitor run motor..they used a shaded pole motor and it doesnt have enough starting torque to start on its own..so you have to give it a little push after the resin starts sticking to the blades.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

this is a grow ,lounge,BS,laugh ,cry,pissed off ,pissed on, vent on type of journal,lol...i'm to cheap for a trimmer ,I have the same resinated scissors for 3 yrs.they sound great tho.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> The humboldts secret guy messaged me the other day too. And ive been usin blue planet for a while. Both the organic and the synth 3 part.
> 
> Its some good shit and cheap as can be.


good to hear their givin out freebies.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Morning Raider, wanted to stop by and say hey, and check things out I havn't been on much as of late.
> 
> I totally agree with what you guys are talking about with stupid people being lazy. I'm not always the most motivated, but your grow is generally a direct reflection of the time, love, and work you put into it. I mean you guys know this lol. I've set up 2 friends apon talking to them and them asking for help. One listened a little and did some reading about growing, and did ok.....the other didn't listen to anything I said, or bother to do any research and failed miserably.


 Hey TC,, I know wat yu mean bro, theres a guy at icmag has this monster grow goin and a newb .been helpin him out more than myself lately,,theres one dude there doin a 30k grow,rediculously xxlg,lol..some listen some don't,we take the good with the bad only the person lookin for the easy way out will suffer on the grow.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2013)

Setup looks legit man. 

keep em green!

papa


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2013)

was that your setup raider ?


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn raider how in the hell did you do that?Ive been trying to get them damn pics to upload for a hot min.AND THANKS.Blueberry is one of my favorite.Had a plant called kushberry from DNA seeds.unstable as hell but wow..smelled outstanding.
Oh the babys were 7 days old in the cages and the others are 28. They are jack the ripper and querkle.Not very productive strains but great quality.
the room smells like a lemon candy factory.With some power funk of jack the ripper.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

I see its a perpetual grow.how many lights yu runnin 4k and 1k veg?.yeah querkle and jack low yielders but gives yu wat yu want for connisseur smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

ive run kushberry couple times and yeah its the best of the best for sour blueberry dank. I have to smell my flower room that's one of the reasons I grow.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

papapayne said:


> was that your setup raider ?


its max grow..theres a og kush,kushberry ,og18 journal here riu wen iwas doin bedrooms 3,600 watts of love.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I see its a perpetual grow.how many lights yu runnin 4k and 1k veg?.yeah querkle and jack low yielders but gives yu wat yu want for connisseur smoke.


It is perpetual . those are all 600 watt. The one you see in the veg room under a five foot orca film hood with mirror finish stainless reflector is a 1000 set to 600 watt on a digital ballast.
we just custom made the hood.running 8 and 2


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

most places 600 watt setups cost as much if not more than 1000.i'm using a 600 currently but my 1000 is hangin and ready.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 30, 2013)

I was just talking to ganjadownunder about kushberry. Such a tasty strain


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the 1000 for penetration and density.They both have advantages.For each 1 watt of power it takes 3.4 BTU of energy to cool the space back down each 1000 watt bulb and ballast will take 3400 BTUs of energy to cool off.To run 8 bulbs would take around 3 tons of cooling. to cool lets say for example 8 600 watt bulbs down or around 17K BTU not quite half the cooling capacity needed of the 8 1000,The 1000 watt will put out a foot print of 6x6 the 600 a 5x5 foot print.2 600 watt bulbs will only put out 200 watts more than a 1000 but you will cover a extra 4 ft of coverage area.You spend 20% more but gain almost 70% more coverage area.
I try to always keep the electric bill in mind when i do something..its real easy to start plugging in ballasts.
You are right.the ballasts are just as expensive as the 1000 watt so are the bulbs. I do buy the cheaper bulbs because i change them every six months.
Im running 4 double 600 watt lumatecs they ran around 550 bucks each and 1 1000 watt lumatec with one bad ass ballast 1000 watt. at 350 bucks each.
Needless to say i have a pile of 1000 watt and 600 watt bulbs you could have.
My buddy is still growing ok on 1000 bulbs i give him a year latter.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> its max grow..theres a og kush,kushberry ,og18 journal here riu wen iwas doin bedrooms 3,600 watts of love.


Are they still up? Links please


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Sep 30, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I like the 1000 for penetration and density.They both have advantages.For each 1 watt of power it takes 3.4 BTU of energy to cool the space back down each 1000 watt bulb and ballast will take 3400 BTUs of energy to cool off.To run 8 bulbs would take around 3 tons of cooling. to cool lets say for example 8 600 watt bulbs down or around 17K BTU not quite half the cooling capacity needed of the 8 1000,The 1000 watt will put out a foot print of 6x6 the 600 a 5x5 foot print.2 600 watt bulbs will only put out 200 watts more than a 1000 but you will cover a extra 4 ft of coverage area.You spend 20% more but gain almost 70% more coverage area.
> I try to always keep the electric bill in mind when i do something..its real easy to start plugging in ballasts.
> You are right.the ballasts are just as expensive as the 1000 watt so are the bulbs. I do buy the cheaper bulbs because i change them every six months.
> Im running 4 double 600 watt lumatecs they ran around 550 bucks each and 1 1000 watt lumatec with one bad ass ballast 1000 watt. at 350 bucks each.
> ...


Max thats some priceless info ight there buddy.. Very nice setup.. Wish i had space like that.. one day.

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to
max420thc again.


----------



## max420thc (Sep 30, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Max thats some priceless info ight there buddy.. Very nice setup.. Wish i had space like that.. one day.
> 
> You must spread some Reputation
> around before giving it to
> max420thc again.


The orca film is bad ass..


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2013)

as long as I hava bedroom and white paint on the walls,sealed windows ,that's good enuff for me.i have poly wrapped a lot before jus don't give a hoot for all the glamour other than my hoods ,magnetic ballasts and a sealed floor and good genetics.peace.nighty night gents.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 1, 2013)

You are a skilled grower.Very good one i might add.A bedroom (it breaks my heart to see you in a bedroom)for you is not good enough.You should have a growing laboratory with breeding facility's space for male plants and id say around 16 1000 watt grow lights in the flower room alone.(this is what i think you deserve)and another 4 in veg.Typical maintenance id figure around 4 hours a day at most.As everything would be automated.(for those kind of watts we would need a power mask and huge cooling though)I know of a few growers around here that grow in warehouses,
The shop i showed you pictures of one guy can operate by himself on typically a hour or less a day.pulling plucking and replanting would take around 3 to 4 days one guy by himself.
Ive got a brother with a HUGE basement just for example right now.he cant grow for shit,Hes got five of my 1000 over there i just let him have to use..I have another five in reserve. 600 and 1000 watters. all magnetic of course. as time has progressed ive changed them over to digital's.
If you lived in the midwest you would be Rigged out you could just use them all i have no expectations of ever using that equipment again.Inexpensive houses all over the place with basements too.
cheap power also.
Just throwing out some ideas..i have real chatty weed..the ripper is like it puts your mind into overdrive.
Or maybe its just being a Texan.We all seem to be very blunt and others take it as rudeness or arrogance.
Im here to help people not bash people,If my experience and education can help someone by sharing it i feel obligated to open my mouth and share it.
It is never meant to be rude and never done with malice.
If it were not for the wisdom i have gleaned from the people of this site i would not be where i am at today and i am humble before all.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> how do you get a link come up?wen yu read it theres a lot of progression throughout adding on extra bedroom grow,garage grow, closet grow,veg closets ,lol,its kinda sparatic but before uncle sam took it all down it was maxed out in 2009.



Go to the thread copy and paste link here. Uncle sam? Fuzz?


----------



## max420thc (Oct 1, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Go to the thread copy and paste link here. Uncle sam? Fuzz?


That funny Dlopez. Those are old school terms used Uncle Sam stands for US. The US the common old school slang Uncle Sam Or government.
The Fuzz.means the cops This term came from way back on the old days..cops used to wear large round domed fuzzy hats.Someone someplace in time started calling them the FUZZ and it stuck.
Back when i was a kid the term was still used allot.when someone said..HERE COMES THE FUZZ.we would all split.
No one wanted to party with the Fuzz..they are no fun at all.
Of course we were all underage drinking smoking dope(another term not used much anymore)dope.doing shrooms when we could get em..and every once in awhile someone would come up with some purple microdot.Not very often though.
The fuzz was always after us..i dont know why though we never hurt anyone or caused any trouble.How many fights you ever hear of stoners getting into?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

RDR these are from your Blue moonshine grow..Jan of 09.
Very, Very nice job,my friend.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

its wasnt much tho but I liked it.theres a veg closet I cant find a pic ,only got to enjoy it for a short time tho.. I did the math on it only come to 3,200 watts, my bad.not including a 250watt swithable hps/mh lamp I had on the side.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lets jus say it cost me everything I was worth to sit here and post now.go to my started threads and yule find maybe 15 or so grow journals.


And a wealth of good solid advise!
I know all about starting over,Had my divorce and my EX took a hammer to my chit!
You might think your on first,but your gonna steal 2nd and be on third,In no time!
Theres no doubt about the skill, just gonna take a little time,my friend! Well wishes sent!
Beech


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

max420thc said:


> That funny Dlopez. Those are old school terms used Uncle Sam stands for US. The US the common old school slang Uncle Sam Or government.
> The Fuzz.means the cops This term came from way back on the old days..cops used to wear large round domed fuzzy hats.Someone someplace in time started calling them the FUZZ and it stuck.
> Back when i was a kid the term was still used allot.when someone said..HERE COMES THE FUZZ.we would all split.
> No one wanted to party with the Fuzz..they are no fun at all.
> ...


I thpight raider was refering to uncle sam ( gov ). Like the feds bustef him.or something.. how did they shut u down raider?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

hmmm,those are words I don't like using for the world to see.but yeah.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

raiderman said:


> hmmm,those are words I don't like using for the world to see.but yeah.


My bad homie.. its in ur past. Sorry to hear that in 2000 something m old mans house got raided and they found only sticks. Fucking pigs killed m dog. Shot my dad and my mom ( not lethal ) but they got shot. Fuck th police...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Again sorry brother..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

Not a prob...anyway plants lookin good will update Friday evening.i count the days from wen I started flowering and their not as day 40 norm would bring,equal to day 35 I guess.peace.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea i cant say i dont get freaked out from time to time.i got raided one time and it was over beans being caught by customs.
The very first place they run to is your computor.(It only cost me around 8000
The announcement by obamao that they will no longer actively be pursuing cases against non violent marijuana offenders and will leave prosecution decisions up to the states. little late.
It pisses me off just to think about it.
There are allot of people who rely upon me.Ive got people who rely on me to make their living.ive got people who rely on me to provide medicine to help them with tumors and cancer.
Ive got one guy who has been flying back and forth to cali for his meds for along time.Now he doesnt have to do that since he has met me.He has a huge tumor in his stomache.
Ive got one lady who was supposed to be dead last year and she is still alive and the only thing that helps her is the tincters i make..AND GIVE OUT FOR FREE to sick people.
I have another lady who has severe blood clotting issues the doctors could not get her hemoglobin regulated she started drinking the tinkter threw away their pills and her blood is regulating itself now.The doctors thought she wasnt taking her pills as prescribed and started taking them right..they dont know nor can they be really told what is doing it is the marijuana.
Same with another guy.docs thought he wasnt taking the pills they gave him correctly .
I guess the point of the matter is you would have to be one really sorry ass mother fucker to throw someone in jail for doing the same thing you did while you were growing up.
If It were their mothers who were ill and needed comfort from afflictions of cancer they will be the first ones seeking you out for help.
There are a pile of us veterans of the marijuana war with the scars to prove it.


----------



## mtman (Oct 1, 2013)

Just swingin thru and seen your thread up so I had to say howdy Raiderman. Hope you're doing good brother.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm doin fine my friend ,hope you are doin well bro,glad yu stopped by .don't see many long time friends around here anymore..i'm a long time admirer of yure work.always an honor to see you.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Yea i cant say i dont get freaked out from time to time.i got raided one time and it was over beans being caught by customs.
> The very first place they run to is your computor.(It only cost me around 8000
> The announcement by obamao that they will no longer actively be pursuing cases against non violent marijuana offenders and will leave prosecution decisions up to the states. little late.
> It pisses me off just to think about it.
> ...



We live in a crazy world.... its so sad...


----------



## papapayne (Oct 1, 2013)

Yea we do. To me the most scary fact of the drug was is the overall prison statistics. We house more criminals per capita then any other nation. Even more then communist countries that arrest for speaking ill of government. And even more scary to me...we have privately run For profit prisons. And not 1, or even 2, HUNDREDS The fact that as a nation, they have discovered a way to get rich off of arresting people speaks volumes about the state of our nation and the real values of those in power. Land of the free indeed.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 1, 2013)

papapayne said:


> Yea we do. To me the most scary fact of the drug was is the overall prison statistics. We house more criminals per capita then any other nation. Even more then communist countries that arrest for speaking ill of government. And even more scary to me...we have privately run For profit prisons. And not 1, or even 2, HUNDREDS The fact that as a nation, they have discovered a way to get rich off of arresting people speaks volumes about the state of our nation and the real values of those in power. Land of the free indeed.



Yupp, private prison corps. lobby state/fed reps and bribe them legally to start another "war on drugs" and being "hard on thugs" extending minimum maximum sentences. And on top of that govt give subsidies per X amount of inmates so it turns into a version of a person who wants money and subsidies for running an orphanage and treating the kids like shit and locking them in cages...


----------



## mtman (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with that bro. Pretty much the reason I hang out on the net, I've got some cool friends I've gotta keep in touch with. 
It seems my grow karma is in the toilet so I haven't had much worth showing in a while lol. Thanks for the kudo's brother. I try to get over here every once in a while to see you and who dat. 
Take care my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

sometimes we jus need a break to reload our rifle.i'll be seeing yu over yonder bro.Peace.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 1, 2013)

Just read something to the effect that we could school prisoners at harvard for a year in New York for the cost of living in a prison for one year.... How bout we educate these guys or deal with some of the mental health issues that got them there in the first place.... or just not jail non-violent offenders but I think we all know how that argument goes over.
Back to the knowledge thing, I am just a young gun who got started growing not that long ago so I never pretend to know it all, nor am I not willing to take advice when it is given.Have taken plenty of advice from the og's on this website and will continue too, shit the first time I read bout topping was in Uncle ben's thread lol. Not that I have not had my differences throughout but I am always respectful (sounds like me and max could argue for a while about GMO's lol, thats for another time).
me and max are in the same situation of legality atm, but I am not doing nearly as much good as this guy apparently (props to ya for helping cancer patients, my mom has ovarian and is getting a hystorectomy this month, hates weed and will not use it though....), I think I just have not really had a chance to help people. 
The way I help people is by not letting my homies buy toxic nasty buds we get around my parts around the dry times. Shit is disgusting, can hardly even let my shit cure before they are trying to snatch it up, last time I did not even get to cus shit in comparison was that gnarly.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 1, 2013)

Well, 12/14 isn't bad at all lol. Transplant tonight ATB! View attachment 2842768View attachment 2842769View attachment 2842770View attachment 2842771


----------



## raiderman (Oct 1, 2013)

No that's not bad and look healthy also.i have the same seedling trays as yures,will hold 98 I think..those look like excellent strains to.,i'm jealous,lol.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> No that's not bad and look healthy also.i have the same seedling trays as yures,will hold 98 I think..those look like excellent strains to.,i'm jealous,lol.


Yea.i use those seedling trays also..i love em.With some root riots stuck in em.I clone at 75 F though.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 2, 2013)

natro.hydro said:


> Just read something to the effect that we could school prisoners at harvard for a year in New York for the cost of living in a prison for one year.... How bout we educate these guys or deal with some of the mental health issues that got them there in the first place.... or just not jail non-violent offenders but I think we all know how that argument goes over.
> Back to the knowledge thing, I am just a young gun who got started growing not that long ago so I never pretend to know it all, nor am I not willing to take advice when it is given.Have taken plenty of advice from the og's on this website and will continue too, shit the first time I read bout topping was in Uncle ben's thread lol. Not that I have not had my differences throughout but I am always respectful (sounds like me and max could argue for a while about GMO's lol, thats for another time).
> me and max are in the same situation of legality atm, but I am not doing nearly as much good as this guy apparently (props to ya for helping cancer patients, my mom has ovarian and is getting a hystorectomy this month, hates weed and will not use it though....), I think I just have not really had a chance to help people.
> The way I help people is by not letting my homies buy toxic nasty buds we get around my parts around the dry times. Shit is disgusting, can hardly even let my shit cure before they are trying to snatch it up, last time I did not even get to cus shit in comparison was that gnarly.


Yea i feel for you.I started growing because of people dropping dead around me all over the place with cancer and inflicted with other ailments. 
You got a government that is completely illegal in EVERY aspect of their very existence telling others what is legal and not legal.There is not enough space on this computer screen for me to even list the number of their own laws they break every single day.To include the unconstitutional affordable care act that is destroying what is left of a already fragile economy.
This government is a mafia.If they were smarter id call them organized crime..they are too fucking stupid to be organized crime though..they are disorganized crime.
Anyone who serves them is a traitor the the people of the US and its constitution. 
One of the best days ever was yesterday..if we could talk the idiots into NEVER reopening the government we all will be better off for it.
All the trimmings i get are used in the production of medicine in the form of tinkter normally for people who are desperately sick.almost NONE of it ever gets made into hash for anyone or even personal use.Most of the people who are desperately ill are also desperately broke, sick , unable to work,The government has been stealing from them their whole lifes and when it comes time for payback heres a couple of bucks and the worst medical treatment money can buy..have a nice life and good luck with that.
The people who like to get stoned(all good with me of course)help pay for the medicine i provide to others.
I can show you a bunch of people whos lifes this little harmless plant has changed for the better.People are alive and productive members of society now because of this little plant.
Whats so pathetic is they cant even hardly tell anyone how this plant has helped them because it is illegal.They cant tell anyone that i was dying from radiation sickness and could not eat until i started using marijuana.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 2, 2013)

Right On Raiderman subbed up.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> No that's not bad and look healthy also.i have the same seedling trays as yures,will hold 98 I think..those look like excellent strains to.,i'm jealous,lol.


Yeah, those trays are the sh!t I use one over a five gallon bucket to flush also lol Thanks ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

Gd morning gents??great day for growing and admiring wat we have..Good to have you aboard Mr.Hemlock and an honor ..I have 2 phenos of the blueberry one is 50/50 indi/sativa and the best yielder I can see,the indica dom is strait out blue/purple, excellent structure to use on Moscas oldtimer moonshine now since I know wat to look for in this next project if all falls into place for myself,very excited about that..the double bubblegum doja smells almost toxic and purpling. I use to do more updates but one a week is suffice.peace.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Thinking of a Blueberry x Shoreline,assuming I get a male BB? Got some PD pollen could do it times the Shoreline.
Any thoughts?
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll post a shot once I get the youngins potted up tonight. 2-3 weeks veg, then it's On! ATB!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Gd morning gents??great day for growing and admiring wat we have..Good to have you aboard Mr.Hemlock and an honor ..I have 2 phenos of the blueberry one is 50/50 indi/sativa and the best yielder I can see,the indica dom is strait out blue/purple, excellent structure to use on Moscas oldtimer moonshine now since I know wat to look for in this next project if all falls into place for myself,very excited about that..the double bubblegum doja smells almost toxic and purpling. I use to do more updates but one a week is suffice.peace.


I love your pics,plz dont limit us to a onetime a week.
You have so many documented grows, Im sure im not the only one, that would like to see some pics of them!
Beech
ps,Still researching on DEF


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I'll post a shot once I get the youngins potted up tonight. 2-3 weeks veg, then it's On! ATB!


Bring it on,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thinking of a Blueberry x Shoreline,assuming I get a male BB? Got some PD pollen could do it times the Shoreline.
> Any thoughts?
> Beech


you know that's a good idea yu have there BEECH,could even bring back the original Texas coast shoreline phenol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I love your pics,plz dont limit us to a onetime a week.
> You have so many documented grows, Im sure im not the only one, that would like to see some pics of them!
> Beech
> ps,Still researching on DEF


Thx my friend ,,Well its this wonderful cam I have is wy,lol,will be ordering a new one this weekend.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Thx my friend ,,Well its this wonderful cam I have is wy,lol,will be ordering a new one this weekend.


Do you take the batterys out when not using? I read where you said it eats batterys like crazy.
Damit, I forgot to ask my son to bring mine back!!
Which cross you like the best RDR?

I had some of the Shore,back in the day.

Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

no I should have tho.the blue purple indica dom.i like sativas some jus a lot that are 80% seem to stress out the brain some but very energetic,i like the lazy couchlock body stone ,grape and Blueberry flavors as well.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

got one shipment in.not a bad deal for jus trying it out free.need to read them over well and checkem out.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

Wowzer all for free,someone knows ppl in high palces...4 part Soil ?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

the humbolt nutes be here day or 2 got my fedex email 450. worth of thiers...wat do yu mean 4 part soil?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

i'll do a side by side grow with ea light and will be posting articles with the Humbolt company from wat I understand ,will get filled in more on that..as far as nutes go I already have a basket full before anything ever came up so its not about FREE nutrients ,correction,its about progression and results that ppl want and myself I mite add..the best care giver gets the most rep here,,theres ppl here that run hundred + plants at a time want to see these type of results as well..cntd..peace.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice BPN! I got the same shit last time i ordered from them, and some cal mag cause i was runnin low.

I think youll like em.

And i think beech is asking if those are for soil or coco or hydro specific but BPN is rated for all of em.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

ok,that's kinda wat I thot he meant ,that micro looks good its elite nute,kinda like a tea huh.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I noticed I was adding a friend on 2 weex ago and accidently deleted a whole page or something and don't know who all it is,need to take my time on that or may end up deleting the whole entry.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah that micro is like the base of the bases if you will haha.

Hope you enjoy it. Im bouta call the homboldt secrets guy today. been a busy end of the season.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> the humbolt nutes be here day or 2 got my fedex email 450. worth of thiers...wat do yu mean 4 part soil?


Tried enlarging to read.....4 part meaning you use all 4 for a soil grow?
Or is it Soiless also?Mind sharing how you get all that for free,No answer needed if not OK with it, I understand.Whats the manufacture of these nutes?
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I noticed I was adding a friend on 2 weex ago and accidently deleted a whole page or something and don't know who all it is,need to take my time on that or may end up deleting the whole entry.


 You deleted us being friends,I sent ya a new request.
Im all about progression,damn sure dont wanna go backwards!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Tried enlarging to read.....4 part meaning you use all 4 for a soil grow?
> Or is it Soiless also?Mind sharing how you get all that for free,No answer needed if not OK with it, I understand.Whats the manufacture of these nutes?
> Beech


I haven't read them over yet been a little busy,i'm at icmag a lot to plus my chores here..they pm me to use them here riu..it was based on views and activity here,dont think everyone was pm ,but if so goody for them.they can post that on their own thread to advertise and live up to their end.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> You deleted us being friends,I sent ya a new request.
> Im all about progression,damn sure dont wanna go backwards!
> Beech


well about 20 or more got deleted one day being ina hurry,,stew did the same thing one day and pm me to let me know.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Damn, wish I had dudes knockin' at me to try their product! Must be nice


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I haven't read them over yet been a little busy,i'm at icmag a lot to plus my chores here..they pm me to use them here riu..it was based on views and activity here,dont think everyone was pm ,but if so goody for them.they can post that on their own thread to advertise and live up to their end.


I didnt get the MEMO,But being a Mod were looked at alot different then members.
One of the reasons I dont have a grow thread!!
By being looked at YOU NO WHO! Im happy for you tho,cant keep a good man down RT?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I accept friends that's all I go by,many are not on the friends list that are nearer than most .if I have the ass at someone they'll know about it..i'm here jus to bs and grow some dank weed for myself .that's it theres no glamour in nothing else actually unless the monies good.i have everything I need and more,,gotta message to go pick up about 200lbs of super soil homemade ,happy frog,ocean forest ,VERY close long time friend.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I accept friends that's all I go by,many are not on the friends list that are nearer than most .if I have the ass at someone they'll know about it..i'm here jus to bs and grow some dank weed for myself .that's it theres no glamour in nothing else actually unless the monies good.i have everything I need and more,,gotta message to go pick up about 200lbs of super soil homemade ,happy frog,ocean forest ,VERY close long time friend.


Family and close friends to me is what its all about,In my book!
Damn 200lbs that should last you a yr,lol.With me Helping you, have a go at it!  
Can only imagine the cost to make.
*&#8203;Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

200lb not really that much, wat like 4-3x3ftsqare bags 50 each,thatll do good under 1 light ,but gonna cut it with 2 bags of happy frog and 2 ocean forest mix it together well like I did this grow and fill 32 - 3 gal sqare aeration fabric pots for next..also gotta pick up a pac of sour diesel fems ,purps fems and nycitydiesel fems,hope I can get the funds up to get my order with sea of seeds on moscas,and 2 others I have wrote down cant remember atm.still have to get a new cam. this one belongs up against the wall,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 2, 2013)

Thats what I was kinda thinking, soil is heavy shit, 200lb would happen quick. Still a sweet grab, and sounds like its gonna be a nice mix when your done. Gonna throw in one of those big bags of perlite? 

Hey RDR do you have any air pumps laying around?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

wats up TC? no I don't have one,wat did yu have in mind?some perlite would be a good idea kinda help speed up on root structure... all I have on hand is 50lbs SS,1 bag of each of the other.plants love this mix ALOT.gotta go with my bigger pots no doubt.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> 200lb not really that much, wat like 4-3x3ftsqare bags 50 each,thatll do good under 1 light ,but gonna cut it with 2 bags of happy frog and 2 ocean forest mix it together well like I did this grow and fill 32 - 3 gal sqare aeration fabric pots for next..also gotta pick up a pac of sour diesel fems ,purps fems and nycitydiesel fems,hope I can get the funds up to get my order with sea of seeds on moscas,and 2 others I have wrote down cant remember atm.still have to get a new cam. this one belongs up against the wall,lol.


If you go with SOS dont forget to use rollitup as promo,11percent discount.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I forgot about that ,thx BEECH.sea of seeds gives freebies yu cant get nowhere else and MORE ,and a rep here at riu to take care of any unecessaries.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

yeah doin the super soil OF mix was a great idea I had and goes against subcools directions for top soil only,but I never follow the directions anyway,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah doin the super soil OF mix was a great idea I had and goes against subcools directions for top soil only,but I never follow the directions anyway,lol.


Aaaahhh, Super Soil....now you're talking my language lol. Been using it almost 5 years, and I swear by it! ATB!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't know much about super soils, but I thought you made them so you wouldn't have to feed throughout the grow.

I thought you used some nutes and stuff Raider?


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

That's if you follow the directions. I don't use any nutes with my SS, only a lil Nirvana/BudCandy and chlorine free H2O til the end. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I start using my nutes weak,then if they look like they can take it I induce dosage.foxfarms soils don't need nutes and are full of good stuff..gonna have a some fat bb no doubt,stalks are the size of my pinky finger on most.gdp smaller stalks but def need stakes to keepem fallin over.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Alright, that's what I thought. Makes things simple it seems like. 

Do you reuse the soil at all like compost or cook it or do you make new/fresh batches every time?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I hava friend that makes it by subcools mix directions, he tells me so I go with that,i wouldn't mix it i'd jus use FF soils rite out of the bag if it wasn't offered to me...out of my 5 inch pots wen I'm sexing them and I cull the males ,I filter the soil and reuse it ,mixing it in with fresh for next run,always done it that way jus gotta let the soil yu are filtering to sit out for a week to dry up the roots that are small ,keeping bacterias from forming in the mix for nex run.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I forgot about that ,thx BEECH.sea of seeds gives freebies yu cant get nowhere else and MORE ,and a rep here at riu to take care of any unecessaries.


Was gonna get some Fallen angel sold out.. but,7 freebies on a 50 buck order.
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

I dump all old soil into our dog run/compost bin, turn it, add goodies and use it for our spring/summer vegetable garden. ATB!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

Great info raider, going into my guide.

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Was gonna get some Fallen angel sold out.. but,7 freebies on a 50 buck order.
> Beech


i done 2 of their kk freebies last yr and got 2 girls and made ns plants,,i heard purple dream is in seed form now,i seen it at SOS but forgot the breeder,looked awesome as can be,sos has the best prices anyway than anyone I know of.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I dump all old soil into our dog run/compost bin, turn it, add goodies and use it for our spring/summer vegetable garden. ATB!
> View attachment 2844149View attachment 2844150


those look like they belong in my fridge,lol,great job Supa.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Great info raider, going into my guide.
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to raiderman again.*


thank yu sir,mite I add yu are a future warehouse grower,only those that pursue find.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> those look like they belong in my fridge,lol,great job Supa.


Wish I could get them to you brotha! They are surely the belle of the ball! Purple Cherokees ATB!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thank yu sir,mite I add yu are a future warehouse grower,only those that pursue find.


Thanks  I wouldn't mind going into some greenhouse management. Mid to long term goal is to make this a living, but that's everyones dream isn't it?  I'm just not giving myself any other option, no matter what it takes.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Wish I could get them to you brotha! They are surely the belle of the ball! Purple Cherokees ATB!


they look delish,all we get ar those roma tomatoes,those look like beef steak sized tomatoes,throw one over to me i'll catch it,lol.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Thanks  I wouldn't mind going into some greenhouse management. Mid to long term goal is to make this a living, but that's everyones dream isn't it?  I'm just not giving myself any other option, no matter what it takes.


yu know ADT ,wen I first started growing all I had were 2 books I purchased at hastings,the indoor high yield guide and The Closet grow ,both by ed Rosenthal.i read those books twice and sober,lol, in 2000.i didn't know about forums till 2008,i'd sit in my bed and i'd think deeply about air exchange, co2 enrichment without purchasing regulator and bottles,cooling the room,squirrel exhaust fan stuff mainly to produce a perfect growing environment that was the easy part,the rest came with failure and succession,learning from mistakes,always trying something new to the plant to produce higher yields,some were stupid,some I swear by to this day that some may laugh at ,some don't.you cant be side swiped from your goal from a troll or a unexperienced person from something yu believe in.like for instance most ppl dispute deveging some off the plants which is energy taking away from bud growth and redirecting it to bigger bud growth ,not a wack job,but opening light to all shaded budding areas for light clean to the dirt,uniform,beautiful fully matured buds from the dirt up.,lol.gettin long winded but yu get the idea.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

then I was getting beans from marc emery till he went under, I miss some of those strains he had.purchased my first 400 watt hps and from then its been on like donkey kong.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 2, 2013)

My journey is just beginning haha.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> then I was getting beans from marc emery till he went under, I miss some of those strains he had.purchased my first 400 watt hps and from then its been on like donkey kong.



Thats my saying too. Haha..

You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to raiderman
again.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I was gonna wait till the morn to upload my pics of my girls with a comparison since I cut them (lights turn on in 7 hours) but since you mentioned the deveg thing thought I would drop a pic of my pretty space bombs all cleaned up a week in to flower. Hope ya like. Got more aggressive with my trimming this time around than I have in the past, they seem to be responding well.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

those look great,i cut mine back some to at that point but not much,,i should have also added in my post that the slow deveg process runs from day 30 flower to 38 while its transitioning to hard bud growth, but I had to trim mine back a lot to because I have 15 plants wedged rite up under that light,and was getting crowded.and mine blowin flowers like crazy and beautiful purple blue color coming out, stalks on the blueberry in 2 gal pots size of my pinky finger,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> My journey is just beginning haha.


The Pilgrims Progress.peace bro.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

theres a few here that mainline and cut them down just like that and yule even do better with the top job yu have,damn wish I would have used my big pots on this one,more side branching some like yures.they look perfect.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks bro, appreciate the compliment. Gotta a lil tinkering and experimenting with diets before I start upping my plant count. This is the first time I have mainlined but from the breeder description sub gives space bomb sounded like a good place to start, I do like it though cus this is a sativa dom strain and they aren't even up to my chest or nothing, and from the flower growth going on I would say they are nearing the end of their stretch. It kept symmetrical node growth right up until I went to top for 8 but you can not have everything go your way, if that is the worst thing to come out of this grow though I will be pleased. Got 2 clones of each plant, one in super soil (roots base) the other in 50/50 Ocean forest and light warrior they will be getting this canna terra I won in a contest.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

I bet that light warrior OF mix was pure top of the line mix,light warrior expensive tho I have a quarter bag left for seedlings..glad to hear it did well for yu,sativa dom tga gear worth the extra wait to get all yu can ,some are good yielders some not but worth having 30. a gram smoke pans out in yure favor.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 2, 2013)

This bag of OF seemed particularily barky lol, usually it has some in there but there is more bark than peat or perlite in this bag, practically mulch. I like the Light warrior but they need some food quick with it and the OF helps with that once their lil rooties get to it.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 2, 2013)

Yea I noticed happy frog and fox farm both seem to get more barky


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2013)

they been cutting it ,ocean forest used to be muddy and perlite expanded the mix well ,now they started adding perlite and crap in the mix to dilute the good stuff. is wy I don't use perlite anymore.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 3, 2013)

Look on the FF bags..... If its made on the east coast it contains way more pine bark than a west coast bag. Same with black gold


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

I didn't know that,i thot it was all west coast stuff,were getting hammered at both ends,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

Dried out some outdoor ecpd and totally ripped atm.,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Noice noice, I want some of that  I'm smokin' some schwag, can't even feel it going down my throat, feels like I'm smoking nothing  Kind of gets the job done though, better then nothing


----------



## max420thc (Oct 3, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Noice noice, I want some of that  I'm smokin' some schwag, can't even feel it going down my throat, feels like I'm smoking nothing  Kind of gets the job done though, better then nothing


I got a buddy . He is absolutely hilarious . If you showed him a bag of crap he will shake it out on the ground. You should see the look of peoples faces when he does it.
Not to worry though he always gives enough good weed to replace the crap after we get to see the look on their faces.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I got a buddy . He is absolutely hilarious . If you showed him a bag of crap he will shake it out on the ground. You should see the look of peoples faces when he does it.
> Not to worry though he always gives enough good weed to replace the crap after we get to see the look on their faces.


 one of those.
Beech


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh man I would flip if I didn't know the dude


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

i guess as long as he does it to someone smaller than him,i wouldn't chance it,.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2013)

It would be funny to see, especially if he pulled a bag of dank out of his pocket and just gave it to them .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i guess as long as he does it to someone smaller than him,i wouldn't chance it,.


*
LMAO,Too funny RDR!
Beech
*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

lol.......


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> It would be funny to see, especially if he pulled a bag of dank out of his pocket and just gave it to them .


he'd owe me for humiliation and the replacement.but I don't know any one around wes texas that crazy .tho I do know a couple of fruit loops down the sreet.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

It would be a 2 fold replacement,After he picked mine *UP! * LOL*
Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

lol.........


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm just sayin if either of you handed someone a bag of crap weed something would have to be wrong with the world.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

that's all there is here and lucky if you get that other than a few cells of growers ,very rare tho around here,seeing their still hangin horse thieves still .


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice thread you got here Raider...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey wats up Chronic?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

*
NTR-LOL Def a little T-day,things are looking great! How was that Doja you were smoking?
Tired of waiting on sex of BB,put 2 under big light too sex,will put back after sexing!
Biggest damn leafs of any plant ive grown,There beuts,could have them for house plants!
PD has 10" leafs on them,and budding up nicely!
Beech *


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

,these are equal to day 35 ,short veg time on regs is always a throw off,no first hairs red yet.they are big leaves.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Super frosty!

So those are each individual then? How tall are they?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Super frosty!
> 
> So those are each individual then? How tall are they?


smallest 3o inches to 3.5 ft.shorter ones sitting on peops to keep the canopy even,and yes their all individuals.15 plants.they still have away to go..2 gal.pots flowered at 10 to 12 inches or months veg.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

Duble posto oops lol


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 3, 2013)

raiderman said:


> smallest 3o inches to 3.5 ft.shorter ones sitting on peops to keep the canopy even,and yes their all individuals.15 plants.they still have away to go..2 gal.pots flowered at 10 to 12 inches or months veg.


Hell yeah. Sounds like everything is going accordingly.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

well it keeps me from getting lazy around here,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

That's one *BIGASS FAN LEAF.**
Beech
*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

yea they are big ,post 1654 ecpd on the rite and the dbd plant the left.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

thay are healthy as can be,i placed 2inches of fresh super soil in ea pot and set the runoff on my ro system higher to get purest form,,it runs off a lot of waste water but worth the extra time.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 3, 2013)

*Opinion... on a reveg, for a mother plant?For cuts. 
Beech*


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2013)

yu can bring any plant back into veg just takes a bit '


----------



## max420thc (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a kushberry plant from DNA..The best dope i ever had grew or smoked.
Completely unstable(imagine that out of a dna strain)Bean popping MFers in my opinion.
Well anyhow this plant would go to complete shit in veg as soon as the MH bulb hit six months and started losing a little spectrum and lumen output. Not much but at that time i was using light rail movers to try and make more do less.(it never seems to work out like that sometimes)Soon as that plant lost just a little light in veg it would start trying to bud and go retard.When retarded it would normally for what ever reason not stretch in bud much at all and produce the largest stinkinest nugs ever.Once it went full on retarded into bud it was almost impossible to get it to come back out.I had a ripper i had to pull out of bud at about i month put it back into veg and it pulled out in a couple of months fine.Just cut some of the buds off let some light through her new vegetative growth developed cut clones from it and all is good.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

Gd morning Max..yeah kushberry is so far the best dank ever created , 2 good phenos and one stretchy branchy crappy phenol,lol..heres a link from those been awhile since I ran any tho.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/222941-raidermans-og-kush-og-kush.html take a look and see if any of that looks familiar.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yu can bring any plant back into veg just takes a bit '


I have kept a mother plant that I revegged for over a yr.
Was asking your thoughts,on the cuts from a reveged plant.
Ive read the best cuts are from a seed plant,and after doing both I agree.
Beech


----------



## max420thc (Oct 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Gd morning Max..yeah kushberry is so far the best dank ever created , 2 good phenos and one stretchy branchy crappy phenol,lol..heres a link from those been awhile since I ran any tho.. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/222941-raidermans-og-kush-og-kush.html take a look and see if any of that looks familiar.


Yea only got to see the good KB ..just like the one i had..finicky bitch..
The other pheno i had. had long lanky real skinny resinous buds,Annoying to watch grow but straight fire.
Both of them straight STINK..wow..you could put a ounce of it in the trunk of car..in a bag and still smell it in the front seat.
I was reading about your bust.My daddy smart man that he was always told me.
Never shit where you eat.
Another guy on here used to have a tag.KEEP EM SAFE..KEEP EM SECRET.
about the same time you got busted i got busted up here where i am at.Seeds were caught at customs. Customs sent them to the state police where i live..state police came out to see if i had a grow here..I didnt(thanks to the sound advice from my dad)
One gram of crap weed and a resinous pipe cost me around 8000 bucks still.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

adding a 10 ml per gal of micro nute along with the mix ,to ea gal of ro water using 1.5 tspn beasti bloomz,8ml per gal bud candy,10ml gal.micro.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 4, 2013)

My thoughts on seed plant cuttings vs cloned plant cuttings .Im sure your right about getting better cuttings off of a seed plant.But eventually they get old raggedy and need replaced.
Many people have been getting cuttings from the pre 98 bubba kush for example for at least 15 years and ive never heard of any degrade in quality or vigor of the plant.
Every once in awhile nature throws a freak..Something that is not easy to duplicate some of these freaks get cloned and passed around then recloned and passed out some more.
there are perhaps thousands of these freaks that are grown out and thrown away just due to grower incompetence in keeping the sterling example.
Just like some people who are born with downs syndrome.Allot of times these people are tremendously strong..i mean really really strong.however god decided to make them he took some capacity from them in one area and over compensated capacity in the other.These examples are all through nature.Sorry i got chatty weed that makes the mind go into over drive..got to love me some HAZE.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Raider u play baseball or something... what happened you couldn afford baseball bats??... so u started growing them... lolz. Very nice homie.. keep them flicks coming...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 4, 2013)

I think stress and care are the biggest factors in how long a genetic lasts. I ran my WW for over 4 years, and only the first batch of clones came from the seed mother. After that I lost track of how many generations deep my clone taking went. I replaced the mothers about 1-2 times a year depending on various things. Until last summer I had always takken good care of the mothers, and the clones, and I never felt there was much if any degrade over the time I ran it. Last summer with my accident my plants had some rough weeks, I lost one mom all together and the other took a beating. After that the plant never really seemed quite the same, and I just recently harvested the last of it after letting the mother go. 

Now contrary to my experiances with my WW. I got a cut of some Bubba Kush a while back, and ran it a few times then that was the mom I lost at the accident. I got more cuts of it a few months later from the same guy, and same mom but they grew very different, and kinda scragly. They tasted, and smelled the same, and were just as frosty and dank but the bud structure had changed. So the guy asked me if I had noticed this which I had. The only thing we can figure out is that in the year between when I got cuts the mother had taken a ton of abuse. It had been moved many times, cut off, frozen, dried out, alll kinds of stuff. 

So like I said at the beginning I think plant care, and stress or lack of make the biggest impact on how long genetics last. Some people WON"T grow from clones, or WON"T clone more then 1-2 generations. But come on some of the dankest genetics in the world have been around for many many years in clone only forms.......

srry for the long post, I'm toasted, and just started rambling

peace!


----------



## PeaceLoveCannabis (Oct 4, 2013)

I've noticed plants started from seed grow faster overall, and have more overall vigor. Personally my mothers should be started from seed, and then used and abused until the main stem gets to the size of my thumb, then she's flowered out for personal use. This is what I do to avoid my mothers throwing out some shitty clones. I still get clones that are from the 70's / 80's some people just can't let go


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

I always liked seed grows better than clones ,better structure, not as branchy as clones tend to get sometimes..yeah i'm toasted also.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Raider u play baseball or something... what happened you couldn afford baseball bats??... so u started growing them... lolz. Very nice homie.. keep them flicks coming...


I always went for the louisville sluggers.lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 4, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I always liked seed grows better than clones ,better structure, not as branchy as clones tend to get sometimes..yeah i'm toasted also.



My hog plant i grew from seed was mutated a little and it refused to grow alternating nodes for the longest and all the branches that grew off the main branch were like this too.

Then all the clones i took for the first time were already topped because of how they were growing like that. 

A few days after my clones were planted the 2 little tops would pop up and start growin without alternating nodes so i could top em again. Alot of time the split would even be buried by the time they were harvested.

It was like planting seeds with the strength of clones. Its now worked its way out but i loved it for a while.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2013)

got in my Humbolt Secrets Golden Tree,a gal overall,anf nutes available,and the lighted growroom.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

Getting a nice collection of nutes there RDR.
The Humboldts looks like some expensive stuff,When you gonna start using,next grow?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

I may use a little in my next watering mix see if that adds to them getting more aggressive during this period..wat u up to BEECH?i saw some devils harvest shoreline,that stuff look sick,have yu seen it?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

Ns.........


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

are those fems or regs?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

i like the festive avatar raider haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

heres my holiday avi.lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

hahaha thats raw. i gotta get on the cool avi game.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> are those fems or regs?


Fems.Dont think they has regs.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

that sounds great,may have to look further into some.,thx .


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 5, 2013)

Yea,Only 5 packs of fems @ SOS.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 5, 2013)

was yours from seed or clone?


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey RDR, im germin those blue widow seeds from dina fem. Bouta run them before the dog because were trying to wait until we double our lighting/grow area to use all those seeds and do a pheno hunt. Hope the blue widow will keep us occupied in the mean time.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 6, 2013)

raiderman said:


> was yours from seed or clone?


Seed....Did have the original yrs ago.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

well have to go get my fems today,will be ordering more tomorrow,will post then wats for next run,have to round everything up now.mite have to wait till I have a little bud to sling ,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

picked up 45 gal container super soil with extra earth worm castings ,ns stuff,it had gotten moist so gotta dry it out,it smells like it suppose to,no mold tho..picked up 11 New York city diesel fems ,7 purp fems,4 purple kush fems,6 sour diesel beans.and 10 WhoxBB regs.didnt get any ocean forest still have 3 bags including 1 SS and light warrior for seeds,ro sediment filter and carbon filter still good.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Gonna be some funk on that next run..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

the beans are from bcseedking.a friend had these and let me runnem.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds great man! Will be dope seeing those grown out to.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 6, 2013)

lol,ordering more beans tomorrow,will list them after I decide,still have ecpd and 3 dbd beans ,givin those a rest this next round,couple other strains didn't come through but something special tomorrow,will list it then.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 7, 2013)

Morning RDR... looks like all you need is some time now!
Hows the plants looking,and what day of Flower are you on now?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

morning BEECH,thier fatning up,equal to like day 40 normally.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> morning BEECH,thier fatning up,equal to like day 40 normally.


SRY,But I dont understand the equal part?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

well they look like day 40,its actuall day 46,short veg time is always a throw off on flowering regs then transplanting.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

Raiders beat chargers 27-17,hahahaha


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Raiders beat chargers 27-17,hahahaha


How bout that ex-Buckeye quarterback you got now  lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

i saw that Friday,pryor is doin good and faster than reg qb.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

i'll do an update thurs,i use to do more updates jus lost its luster for picing to often or i'm jus getting lazy.a better cam would help,this one is like 5mp


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 7, 2013)

Raider... them bitchez gotta be blowing the fuck up...


----------



## raiderman (Oct 7, 2013)

yeah they are,one gdp showin a few purple pods.the gdp are shorter than the bb pure indica lookin,the bb get the length and growth I like better but i'll see wen they finish,i haven't run their bb prior to this one jus dutch passions.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2013)

wont be getting anymore strains, had my eye on an auction strain but its not gonna happen,will go with wat I have ,peace.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

raiderman said:


> wont be getting anymore strains, had my eye on an auction strain but its not gonna happen,will go with wat I have ,peace.


Hell yeah.. u know im straped and ready to ride...


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Raider, the other day I saw some Bud Candy in one of your nute bottle shots. 

I'm curious if you use it. It seems to work well with fattening up buds and looking like it's getting more resinous, but I read it makes bud taste and smell the same and I think my buds are already doing that. There is a slight difference in smell but to the average person it would probably be too close to tell.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2013)

all mine smell like ea is suppose to.not the same,,sugar daddy was like that made the bud smell like the nute.afetr wat I have mixed up will be my last use of it.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2013)

i'll be doin all fems no regs as long as most all germ wen these finish will start the next grow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

So you use any carb loading stuff similar to Bud Candy that doesn't screw with smell or taste? Do you got any suggestions?

I like the results, I just don't want to grow all these strains and not enjoy their true flavors and smells.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2013)

these are the only ones I ever used but my gdp smells like sour grapes nad bb smells like sweet bb jam no sour,i think their rite on the money.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmmm. I mean I tell they smell a little different but they smell more similar then less. I guess I don't really know what they are suppose to smell like since they are bag seed but I figured it wouldn't be that similar.

Might have to do some more research on carb loading stuff that won't screw my smell and taste.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Hmmm. I mean I tell they smell a little different but they smell more similar then less. I guess I don't really know what they are suppose to smell like since they are bag seed but I figured it wouldn't be that similar.
> 
> Might have to do some more research on carb loading stuff that won't screw my smell and taste.


5 gal bucket, fish pump,3 airstones, 

3 gallons ro water, 2 cups worm castings, 1 cup mycos,
1/2 cup Molasses.. brew for 24 hours and feed.. Thank Max420 fo that one.. just cropped finishing with this teatill da end.. my blue chesse has the best taste ever...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry fo thread jackin homie.. just trying to help a fellow grower...


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> 5 gal bucket, fish pump,3 airstones,
> 
> 3 gallons ro water, 2 cups worm castings, 1 cup mycos,
> 1/2 cup Molasses.. brew for 24 hours and feed.. Thank Max420 fo that one.. just cropped finishing with this teatill da end.. my blue chesse has the best taste ever...


So this is a carb booster? My bloom teas contains all of that besides mycos, with some other things added. Would I benefit from just adding the mycos to my teas or should I go strictly by the recipe above skip my bloom tea, or add it with my bloom tea? Like how should I apply it with the tea I'm feeeding now?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

I use bud candy for taste and smell of course but for fast flowers.i have a micro nute using with beastie bloomz and Ad bud candy.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

I never made teas,seems like a lot of extra trouble to me,less I see baseball and softball size nugs come out of 3gal pots or better and heavy yields seems a waste of time.


----------



## snappy209 (Oct 9, 2013)

awesome thread man.you have serious skills!


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my first time running feeds at all and really happy starting off with teas. The results of the plants overall health is noticeably better. I have never really used synthetics except a few and never really saw potential, but I never had a line up or anything. I've only been running teas for a few weeks or so now.

I mean I think I got some decent sized plants plants in my 2g S-Pots, nice bushy Indicas with a little LST and a topping, but I did veg them for 6-7 weeks. Teas are a little extra work but I enjoy it, something to do to add with the care of the plants. I have a lot of time on my hands.

I think we just need to see some side by side comparison with teas vs things like AN lines and such. Would love to do it myself but just don't have the money for a whole new line of nutes, besides the room for a side project. You would think by now there would be a ton of comparison grows, do people just not care and they find one thing that works and swears by it for their life.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

snappy209 said:


> awesome thread man.you have serious skills!


thank yu sir ,jus tryin to grow a little weed here and try not burn everything up,lol,thx for droppin in Snappy.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> This is my first time running feeds at all and really happy starting off with teas. The results of the plants overall health is noticeably better. I have never really used synthetics except a few and never really saw potential, but I never had a line up or anything. I've only been running teas for a few weeks or so now.
> 
> I mean I think I got some decent sized plants plants in my 2g S-Pots, nice bushy Indicas with a little LST and a topping, but I did veg them for 6-7 weeks. Teas are a little extra work but I enjoy it, something to do to add with the care of the plants. I have a lot of time on my hands.
> 
> I think we just need to see some side by side comparison with teas vs things like AN lines and such. Would love to do it myself but just don't have the money for a whole new line of nutes, besides the room for a side project. You would think by now there would be a ton of comparison grows, do people just not care and they find one thing that works and swears by it for their life.


that would be cool, also remember a 2gal pot will ony max out so much in weight without getting rootbound ,say 1- 2 zips max no matter wat extra yu give the plants.add 25% for aeration pots.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

one of my cats knocked a plant over,lol,always something,it seems to be ok.forgot to shut the door.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't ahve any but it seems cats love MJ plants. Your always reading about some ones cat eating leaves or something.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

I other day I took a plant out of my closest and was watering it, I turn around my cats snooping around in there, tell her to get out, slams into one of my plants. I was surprised when it didn't hit the ground.

Yeah I'm using 2g Smart Pots so I can fit 6 of them side by side in my closest to do the SOG. I'm hoping to get at least 2oz each when it's all set, still finishing this first run coming back. When I uprooted some 4-5 week vegged males from those Smart Pots, no root bond at all, could barely see roots on the sides. Really impressed compared to plastic pots, helped me a x1000.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

yeah smart pots do root pruning ,the ends die wen exposed to air and cause the root to prune branching more,better plants and yields no doubt.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I never made teas,seems like a lot of extra trouble to me,less I see baseball and softball size nugs come out of 3gal pots or better and heavy yields seems a waste of time.


Damn, i took u for an open minded type of guy.. guess not.. its always good to try diff things.
What is the waist of time letting the brew?? The materials needed can be all found at walmart, excep ingredents which should be in every growers closest. Imo.
This was the 1st time i tried this tea.. and let me tell u.. my shit is the most frosty its ever been.
Taste.. fade.. smell.. and weight was overall better. But hey opinions are like assholes everybody got one.
Keep it green homie.. no disrespect intended..
Again sorry for thread jacking but this tea is no waste of time..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

ok asshole see ya later,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 9, 2013)

Gotta love it! Sup, gents....hope everyone's bulbs are bright and gardens green! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

+  =


----------



## SupaM (Oct 9, 2013)

We're up and at 'em over here, a nice safe transplant. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

they look good,ns airy mix as well,look to be some fast growers.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ok asshole see ya later,lol.


You must spread some Reputation
around before giving it to raiderman
again.

Lmfao... i needed that... 420 bud...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> +  =


Hell yeah....


----------



## throwdo (Oct 9, 2013)

hey raider have you started using that bpn yet just wondering how its standing up to gh?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

throwdo said:


> hey raider have you started using that bpn yet just wondering how its standing up to gh?


i'm using the micro elite nute and helps it retain a good green to the tops without fading,i say that cuz of the N and maybe do better,i'll see.will update these tomorrow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't wait for your update man


----------



## throwdo (Oct 9, 2013)

hell ya bro


----------



## SupaM (Oct 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> they look good,ns airy mix as well,look to be some fast growers.


Thanks. They're in straight Roots Organic original...just water and Great White atm. Hope they take off soon. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hglVqACd1C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=hglVqACd1C8[/video]


----------



## papapayne (Oct 9, 2013)

Love that music video!


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 10, 2013)

R.M. Its been a while hows life treating you


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

hey wats up? not a lot ,tryin to round up couple other strains on this auction site ,very difficult to get in on time,is yure journal still current?


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't have a journal but am still growing outdoors, I stop in here every now and then to see how things are doing in Texas


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

fall rollin in ,great growin weather.how things in Florida?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

well movin rite along ,still have 2 weex at least to go.hard to get a focus on this cam,but anyway.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 10, 2013)

Frosty, frosty, frosty. Can't wait for my sea. Did you say your in 3g pots?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

these are 2gal sqare pots,yeah their icy,still have a bit to go.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

hell yeah they look great ,and your siamse looks crazy


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

thx man,yeah that's Tiki my Siamese cat,lol,heres a light on pic.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 10, 2013)

Good sh!t, Raiderman! Nice set of ladies ATB!


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> well movin rite along ,still have 2 weex at least to go.hard to get a focus on this cam,but anyway.


Nice chunky buds man! Looking nice


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 10, 2013)

You ever try topping once or twice in your SOG, or would that just bush them out too much? Defeating the purpose.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

usually I get more branches,these are mostly indica,i try to put all the energy in the main cola ,one big cola instead of lesser size buds.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 10, 2013)

Alright. Yeah I plan on growing mostly indicas as well. 

The 8-Ball Kush I got is suppose to be good for SOG according to the information from breeder, but I topped the ones vegging already. I'll not top the next batch see what the difference is.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

i need some sleepy weed to


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

lol,yeah me to.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

foreel i only sleep like 3 or 4 hours anight im miserable about a week ago i had some weed that was green with bits of purple in it and it tasted more like purp and id wake up at night and could take a few hits and id go back to sleep getting 8 to 10 hours a night it was a mircle if you guys no any strains like that please post cause i have no idea what strain it was but it truely helped no joke


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks all i here herijuana is a great one


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2013)

any good 80% indica strain is a good couclock,best couchlock weed ive had was afghani #1.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

what company raider ? i have horreble slepping problems alchol helps alot but im sick of drinking myself to sleep it has been a great problem in my life and out of al the drugs iv done alchol is the most addictive without a dout !


----------



## throwdo (Oct 10, 2013)

please post some bpn results when you can and thanks i mean that


----------



## Coolsun (Oct 10, 2013)

Rdr that's some good looking meds!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

thx bro it smells intense BB funk in there,cant wait to taste them,a wait worth waiting for.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

throwdo said:


> what company raider ? i have horreble slepping problems alchol helps alot but im sick of drinking myself to sleep it has been a great problem in my life and out of al the drugs iv done alchol is the most addictive without a dout !


I got all these strains at bcseedking,excellent strains most are indicas out of Canada even the sour diesel is indica,cant wait to do those,thier purps is strait out purple through and through.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Alright. Yeah I plan on growing mostly indicas as well.
> 
> The 8-Ball Kush I got is suppose to be good for SOG according to the information from breeder, but I topped the ones vegging already. I'll not top the next batch see what the difference is.


ive done their violator kush and was an intense smoke ,big yields.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 11, 2013)

I've heard a lot of good things about their Violator Kush, might have to put it on my "To-Grow" list that has like every strain on there


----------



## SupaM (Oct 11, 2013)

Me too.....over 90, on hand, and still lusting/buying more beans wtfrenchtoast lol ATB!


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 11, 2013)

raiderman said:


> fall rollin in ,great growin weather.how things in Florida?


Right now the weather is great but its been a wet year which is nice in a way kept me from toten water through the woods, But also had some bud rot


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

yeah the rain does have a bad option as well but ns over there.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Me too.....over 90, on hand, and still lusting/buying more beans wtfrenchtoast lol ATB!


I love French toast with peanut butter,lol,barneys farm are good genetics.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for turning me on to those purps seeds from bcseedking . awesome brother!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2013)

sounds great,did yu do some outside ?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 12, 2013)

working on this mystery strain atm,maybe this weekend.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 12, 2013)

Is it one of your crosses? Looks to have a bit of purple to it is why I asked. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 12, 2013)

no I haven't done this one, but I will seed a couple branches if I end up getting them.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 12, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Is it one of your crosses? Looks to have a bit of purple to it is why I asked. ATB!


if yu mean prior grows with these crosses ,yes I have,lol,sorry I read it wrong.


----------



## southern homegrower (Oct 13, 2013)

raiderman said:


> sounds great,did yu do some outside ?


YES SIR; last year and this year it was and is great, NICE fat dense buds ,taste is awesome. pollinated a few branches got me some seeds from them. Now I want that blue moonshine I use to hear you talk about


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

Ive got 2 of the PD that have a very lemon sent....
Beech


----------



## throwdo (Oct 14, 2013)

hey how is the shipping at bc seed king ? checked out the purps looks good


----------



## raiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

its very discreet shipping ,best out there.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Ive got 2 of the PD that have a very lemon sent....
> Beech


those sound like the stinky one.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 14, 2013)

hell yeah raider thats good,proabley gunna give them a try and finnaley got my reship from the tude gonna pop some hashberry soon and maybe some stawberry cough for a day time smoke


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 14, 2013)

raiderman said:


> those sound like the stinky one.


Yes Sir there smell is dominent over the others.
And big and dense with about 30-40 days left.
I need to order some more,I love em!!! LOL
Beech
ps.My friend next door gave me a GDP,never grew and looking to see what all this talk about the GDP is about.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 14, 2013)

iv smoked some gdp before and the taste was amasing proabley one of the best tasting the high was mellow and relaxing


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 14, 2013)

GDP is some good shit. Very euphoric high that brings you up quick and lasts pretty long. On top of that the flavor is amazing. 

It makes me very inspired to do shit and gives me the energy to do it. But you can still smoke it at night and not get all hyper. Itll knock you out.

I can see why rappers smoke it so much haha. Perfect stuff to sit in the studio and smoke blunt after blunt for a few hours.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 14, 2013)

rappers love that purp for shure


----------



## raiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

I like gdp a lot,very intense grape flavored stone,easy to grow.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a pack of GDP from Ken's plus his Ken's Kush and Bay11. Has anyone smoked/grown the latter two? After I select a couple new Moms from this run, I may run 'em. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

kens are good I picked 2 pacs wen the rep was on here.


----------



## throwdo (Oct 14, 2013)

how do they compare to the bc kings purps?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 14, 2013)

they look alike quite a bit,short squat indica strain,has that urkle phenol type in it.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

ordered a pac of gorilla grape today,should be here 7-10 days.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

i'm getting there,lol.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice chunky buds, Great job raiderman


----------



## max420thc (Oct 16, 2013)

Damn you guys are popping more beans than johnny apple seed.Do any of you grow with clones? If not have you ever had some outstanding plants you wished you kept a clone of?
I got gifted a couple of clones from a friend of mine also.The deal is hes so soft in the head he doesnt even know what kind they are and has them mixed up with some other seed grown plants that are garbage.
One i think is a GDP.Turns a florescent purple.The other one is a cindy 99 im pretty sure.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'm getting there,lol.


Sexy ladies there Raider


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

i like clones jus don't have the place for a mother plant,maybe wen i move will get better established..those are good mothers yu got there Max.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

Thx TP and DM,appreciate it...i got the gorilla grape cuz easier to seed these than bluemoonshine project at the moment.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i like clones jus don't have the place for a mother plant,maybe wen i move will get better established..those are good mothers yu got there Max.


Yea i need a good heavy producer for sure.
The problem is everything i run through some how i have to measure up to jack the ripper and querkle.The querkle has a really lemon smell and taste.Outstanding smoke.The ripper is a haze and you can tell it when you smoke her.Outstanding for sure.
The what i think is a GDP and a cindy are both large producers.Both look quality from what i have seen.So im pretty stoked about it.
I cant order seeds in my state very easy..its a huge risk to order seeds here.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

ive had beans get snagged long time ago,all they do is take them and send yu a empty vial with a love letter,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 16, 2013)

How old are those flowers now mane?

Also, how big are those damn colas, they're gettin' fat!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

yeah i'd say their day 49,,the tops are bigger than wat the cam makes them to be.should get a few ns ones out of them.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah i'd say their day 49,,the tops are bigger than wat the cam makes them to be.should get a few ns ones out of them.


Well, they all look uniformed and healthy as F#ck! Sweet Green Leaf! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

Thx Supa..their thriving.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;A4duZjxusGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=A4duZjxusGM[/video]


----------



## max420thc (Oct 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ive had beans get snagged long time ago,all they do is take them and send yu a empty vial with a love letter,lol.


In my state this is how it works..Customs catch beans. Customs sends beans to state police..State police show up at your door with empty seed packs and letter from customs and about ten mother fuckers and a drug dog.
The first place they run to is your computer.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2013)

and I thot texas was worst since their still hangin horse thieves.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 17, 2013)

Shipping the beans to alt. safe spot is an option sometimes. I, personally, have never shipped anything to the lab. ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Oct 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> and I thot texas was worst since their still hangin horse thieves.


Horse thief's need hung.


----------



## max420thc (Oct 17, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Shipping the beans to alt. safe spot is an option sometimes. I, personally, have never shipped anything to the lab. ATB!


Yea the beans were never sent to the grow..I dont shit where i eat so to speak NO felonys anyway.
They caught a gram of weed(schwag) and a pipe. It cost me around 8 grand,The cops that searched my home also took my wife to jail Stole shit out of my home. had to go through 3 months of rehab.(rehab is for fooking quitters and i aint no quitter)
The cops and local government in my area is so fucking corrupt it is unreal.None of them obey any law up to and including murder they commit and wonder why no one obeys the law im sure? When the law doesnt even obey the law as a free citizen i am in under no way obligated to follow it either and they can all go fuck themselfs.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 17, 2013)

That sucks! Paraphernalia got decriminalized recently a few years after possession was decriminalized.

I can carry up to 100gs and only get a ticket.

For us its just a $350 ticket paid before the court date.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking right as rain m8,

Hope all is well in your world today. I am going to place a bean order here in a couple of weeks, I think I am just going to have to write each strain down on a post it note and stick'em to the wall, blindfold myself, take 4-5 darts and place it into the whims of chance.
Blueberry and Purp for sure, but I keep wanting to lean towards a kush/hybrid for the others, I like the kush stone from time to time. Any recommendations would be kewl. Just too damn many to choose from, hell I thought nothing could rival fishing tackle, well, the damn seed banks are getting as bad as a bass pro shops catalogue  gives me too big of a case of "gimme, gimme, gimme".....

Looking forward the rest of the story.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 17, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> That sucks! Paraphernalia got decriminalized recently a few years after possession was decriminalized.
> 
> I can carry up to 100gs and only get a ticket.
> 
> For us its just a $350 ticket paid before the court date.


3 years ago I got charged with paraphernalia and cultivation......$750 in fines, 3 days in jail with 28 suspended, and 3 years probation. For 20 small-ish plants it was $150 fine. Safer to grow here than having a bong Lmao.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2013)

lol,i hear ya bro.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking right as rain m8,
> 
> Hope all is well in your world today. I am going to place a bean order here in a couple of weeks, I think I am just going to have to write each strain down on a post it note and stick'em to the wall, blindfold myself, take 4-5 darts and place it into the whims of chance.
> Blueberry and Purp for sure, but I keep wanting to lean towards a kush/hybrid for the others, I like the kush stone from time to time. Any recommendations would be kewl. Just too damn many to choose from, hell I thought nothing could rival fishing tackle, well, the damn seed banks are getting as bad as a bass pro shops catalogue  gives me too big of a case of "gimme, gimme, gimme".....
> ...


bcseeking jus released og kush fems couple weex ago,all their strains yield well.tho I do like variety also jus gotta keep the canopy even and not have short plants and stretchers in the same bunch.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2013)

that one really packin on the pods.light on pic also.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 17, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> 3 years ago I got charged with paraphernalia and cultivation......$750 in fines, 3 days in jail with 28 suspended, and 3 years probation. For 20 small-ish plants it was $150 fine. Safer to grow here than having a bong Lmao.



For real for being a non medical state we have some of the loosest laws. I know we have the largest possession amount minor misdemeanor haha. And one of the first and maybe only state to decriminalize paraphernalia. I cant remember what the growing limit is for personal use is but i think its 1000gs (probably wet with the roots still attached) with it still being able to claim it for personal.

One of my favorites though, is the "if you are "giving" away up to 20gs" its just a possession ticket and not a trafficking/distribution charge with jail and probo.

Im lucky enough to only have a few possession tickets on my record, if they even stay on there. Id die if i had probation.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 17, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Looking right as rain m8,
> 
> Hope all is well in your world today. I am going to place a bean order here in a couple of weeks, I think I am just going to have to write each strain down on a post it note and stick'em to the wall, blindfold myself, take 4-5 darts and place it into the whims of chance.
> Blueberry and Purp for sure, but I keep wanting to lean towards a kush/hybrid for the others, I like the kush stone from time to time. Any recommendations would be kewl. Just too damn many to choose from, hell I thought nothing could rival fishing tackle, well, the damn seed banks are getting as bad as a bass pro shops catalogue  gives me too big of a case of "gimme, gimme, gimme".....
> ...


i'll be by to check out the grow,havent been around the forum much lately..


----------



## max420thc (Oct 18, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> For real for being a non medical state we have some of the loosest laws. I know we have the largest possession amount minor misdemeanor haha. And one of the first and maybe only state to decriminalize paraphernalia. I cant remember what the growing limit is for personal use is but i think its 1000gs (probably wet with the roots still attached) with it still being able to claim it for personal.
> 
> One of my favorites though, is the "if you are "giving" away up to 20gs" its just a possession ticket and not a trafficking/distribution charge with jail and probo.
> 
> Im lucky enough to only have a few possession tickets on my record, if they even stay on there. Id die if i had probation.


Its the same charge here anything from 30 grams to ten pounds..if your going to grow 30 grams you might as well grow ten pounds.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice where is "here" by chance? If you dont wanna say it i understand but i was just curious which other non med states have lax laws like punks and mine.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2013)

were all happy yu live ina a legal community,here means none of yure business.lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 18, 2013)

raiderman said:


> were all happy yu live ina a legal community,here means none of yure business.lol.


haha i dont live in a legal community, that was why i was curious. But i figured the answer would be that. Gonna go on norml and check it out the old fashion way. haha. keep up the good grow RDR


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2013)

frostin up a little.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2013)

I had one runt gdp out of the bunch not too bad .the rest are taller 32-40 inches..i started these indoor on the 20th of july,will run till the end of the month no doubt.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 18, 2013)

That's gonna be a tasty harvest! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2013)

heres the strain I ordered,was glad I caught in on them.only 5 seeds but will make it work.Gorilla Grapes,urkel x double purple doja crosses.cant wait to reel them in.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 18, 2013)

will start sour diesel,ny city diesel,purps,purple kush and gorilla grapes next grow and def keep a male, run 2 lights ,1600 watts.


----------



## Coolsun (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds good. I'm tuned for sure.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

I have NY Purple Diesel, and Grapegod going next run also...kinda similar. An Original Sour Diesel - all fems. As far as regs, I have Sour OG X 60'S Kush and Cheesequake x(Kushberry x Jillybean)...eff santa claus, look out for Supa Claus lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

lol..........


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

all the gdp have a tangy grape dank,most the blueberries smell like blueberry cat piss,lol,sour blueberry would be a better word,thier really lookin as good as expected,hope to pull a pound to 20 zips off this 600.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> all the gdp have a tangy grape dank,most the blueberries smell like blueberry cat piss,lol,sour blueberry would be a better word,thier really lookin as good as expected,hope to pull a pound to 20 zips off this 600.


Hell yeah! Now that's a yeild bro! Hadn't followed your grow, so idk yet if they are outdoor or indoor. I will go back and check out your updates. I know the Blueberry in your sig looks super good.  

I just pollinated a Afghan Kush x Yumbolt with GDP (male) pollen, and also a Berry Bomb x GDP. 

Can't wait to try out the Afghan. Its going to be my 1st Indica/Sative/Kush/Afghan cross haha.. Should be really interesting imo..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

thx man,,yeah that blueberry in my sig was from a bb grow 3 yrs ago,,,Hey wats up dankster.yeah their indoor but I jus dried out the outdoor so had a little of both.. man I love that Aghani,and those sound like high dollar beans yu put together,great job..would love to get my hands on some purple afghani or purple Pakistani then all my dreams would come true,haha.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

startin to put ona little size.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx man,,yeah that blueberry in my sig was from a bb grow 3 yrs ago,,,Hey wats up dankster.yeah their indoor but I jus dried out the outdoor so had a little of both.. man I love that Aghani,and those sound like high dollar beans yu put together,great job..would love to get my hands on some purple afghani or purple Pakistani then all my dreams would come true,haha.



Yeah, I just cropped out my Purple Voodoo#1. I had also #2 and # 3 . # 3 was the first to finish. Then #2 she ended up being a "pink" pheno, where the other 2 where purple phenos. 
# 1 was last, and is so purple she is almost "black"!  

The Afghan should turn out super good! I love the tastes of Afghan & Kush buds myself. But I really like the stone of Indica's aswell. My gorw thread is in my sig. I just did an update of a few of my ladies just now if you'd like to checks them out. I would really apperciate it bro.. 

Thanks, Dank.. 

Ps. Here is my Purple Voodoo#1. Hope its ok to post this.. Sorry if not.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Now which strain is that 1 bro ?:


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

those are some sick ass plants ,that's my kind of pie,,thats a blueberry ,its a bit more sativa dom,have 3 like that one,4 are pure indica bb others 50/50...hell yeah wanna chk out yure girls ,thx fer tha invite.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

I hear that. Yeah, I harvested a Blueberry & Sour Blueberry a few months ago myself. Now I have a nice selection going. Honestly to much to list! Lol.. But I do have some Blueberry Yum Yums going now.. 


raiderman said:


> those are some sick ass plants ,that's my kind of pie,,thats a blueberry ,its a bit more sativa dom,have 3 like that one,4 are pure indica bb others 50/50...hell yeah wanna chk out yure girls ,thx fer tha invite.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

Who does those,ive heard of them but cant recollect.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

All BBerries are yum yum to me! lol ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

Kandy Kush at chizop! 

....took her an extra week and looks like she's giving me an extra zip lol! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

damn that's a lot of weed,looks great.i done sea of seeds kk las yr and got 2 girls on regs for free,they did great.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> damn that's a lot of weed,looks great.i done sea of seeds kk las yr and got 2 girls on regs for free,they did great.


That's one of two Reserva Privada freebies from years ago. Once I saw the bag appeal, yield and smell, kept her around a bit. I lost the other pheno which I preferred actually along with my og18 . I have another one coming down next week and just put one more into flower. My veg area is what's up right now. Five more strains I have yet to try....muahahahah ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

Dr. Frankenweed.lol.sounds great where yure at.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Dr. Frankenweed.lol.sounds great where yure at.


I don't live there, but I've created my own lil' personal California. No dispensaries here lol.... What's a man to do...? ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

create yure own paradise .


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2013)

sounds great.lol.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 19, 2013)

raiderman said:


> create yure own paradise .


^^^That needs to go on a t-shirt


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Haha! You grow in your bathtub 2 ?: lmao..  Hey checks this out! This is my Berry Bomb taking a dump! 

PS. If your married, does your wife/GF get pissed off at you for messing up her bathroom ?: mine does!!


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 19, 2013)

damn youre really flushing that plant 

hahaha buh dum (symbol crash)


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Haha! You grow in your bathtub 2 ?: lmao..  Hey checks this out! This is my Berry Bomb taking a dump!
> 
> PS. If your married, does your wife/GF get pissed off at you for messing up her bathroom ?: mine does!!


Haha...she just took over the other one lol ATB! 

I only use the tub for flushing and harvesting....


----------



## SupaM (Oct 19, 2013)

Veg area  last shot is for the man, himself! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 20, 2013)

lol,,,,,,looks healthy Supa.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats taking Flushing to a hole new level.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2013)

and Lysol,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lady in the center there is fucking gorgeous!!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2013)

thx,its gdp .got some size underneath,smells sour grape.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

Finer than frog hair raiderman. 

Damn nice to see the return of the bud porn. 

Thanx for the share.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 21, 2013)

That shit is lookin amazing! perfect single colas.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 21, 2013)

Harvest is nigh.....nice one, Raider! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2013)

thx guys..gonna be a good holiday this yr with some good smoke and get some more beans ordered later..heres a halloween silent flick that's awesome.[video=youtube;FC6jFoYm3xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=FC6jFoYm3xs[/video]


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 22, 2013)

OH yeah.............. everthing gonna be alright with all this good ganga about!!!!!!! Well done raiderman


raiderman said:


>


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking killer bro (RM)..  Now which strain is that in the middle that's changing color alittle ?: 

*Side note my Blueberry Yum Yum's I noticed last night just b4 lights out that all but 1 has the blue hues going on!  I hope they all go as blue as the 1 pictured on google when searching for BBY.. Man that would be the shit!! I had started all these for my Mother awhile back bc she LOVED anything blueberry! Well she ended up getting sick about a month ago and passed away.  Found out she was in stage 4 cancer out of the blue. Lasted 2 weeks after we all found out. 

Anyways, I figured I would grow them on out. Another good friend and soon to business partner (Stew) has the same strain and crossed it x's his Bluedream. He is planning on naming the cross after my Mother.  I thought that was cool as shit of him.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looking killer bro (RM)..  Now which strain is that in the middle that's changing color alittle ?:
> 
> *Side note my Blueberry Yum Yum's I noticed last night just b4 lights out that all but 1 has the blue hues going on!  I hope they all go as blue as the 1 pictured on google when searching for BBY.. Man that would be the shit!! I had started all these for my Mother awhile back bc she LOVED anything blueberry! Well she ended up getting sick about a month ago and passed away.  Found out she was in stage 4 cancer out of the blue. Lasted 2 weeks after we all found out.
> 
> Anyways, I figured I would grow them on out. Another good friend and soon to business partner (Stew) has the same strain and crossed it x's his Bluedream. He is planning on naming the cross after my Mother.  I thought that was cool as shit of him.


Sorry to hear that bro,i know that doesn't go away soon ,I lost my mom under the worse time in my life and like to killed me inside.i understand wat yure goin through bro..that is cool of him to suggest that for a name .a good thing...that one is a gdp,had to raise the lights about a few inches to let them start filling in better .


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2013)

Thx Hemlock,i don't know either,lol, jus wenever they tell me ,kinda slow but taken care of business. its beena bit cool at night a lot of pods turnin blue on some,maybe temps bring more blues to the table...


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 22, 2013)

Man those girls are fatting up real nice man! I love the color coming out. I've got one of my platinum delights that is purpling a bit, nothing like you DPD though.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 22, 2013)

Keep your heads up, Dankster, Raiderman! I lost my Ole Girl 26 years ago.....my oldest was born 3 years later on her Birthday. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 24, 2013)

thx guys,started jus using ro water and let them strt finishing up,2 or 3 slower ones goin but lookin good thus far.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

Will do update today,thier fatning up,i only pull a plant wen 95% hairs are amber and i'm satisfied with the weight otherwise that hoe will sit there till she pans out,have to have at least a zip per plant or more and so far no disappointments other than one that was haf that not happy with a small budded plant...Gorilla Grape beans sent out today should be here ina few days..looks like a gorilla grape breeding project which I believe is better be more fun will be underway..will run 16-3 gal aeration pots under the 1000 and 16-2gal sqare plastic pots under 600 or whatever girls leftover maybe like 14 under the 600..ECPD are doin great jus sad to say their not the same cross I was goin for so may have been hermie seeds but very stable ,no herms,cuz I see lemon og on one and purple og on another ,these were growin in the growroom at the time of breeding, must have hermied.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn those have gotten fat! So frosty too.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2013)

Dude you got some amazing plants wish I could sample some of your product  Well done. So much frost on those it's ridiculous. That one in the front right looks like it got snowed on 

That wall outlet is concerning raider  Stay safe dude, that sucker looks like it's ready to burn your house down :O

I took one out the wall a couple months ago and it was split in half.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

i'm ready to fini this one wenever,lol,thx ADT.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> Dude you got some amazing plants wish I could sample some of your product  Well done. So much frost on those it's ridiculous. That one in the front right looks like it got snowed on
> 
> That wall outlet is concerning raider  Stay safe dude, that sucker looks like it's ready to burn your house down :O
> 
> I took one out the wall a couple months ago and it was split in half.


hey thx bro, I done use that outlet,lol,it is messed up lookin.its the only one in the house like that but I avoid it,,something that was here wen I moved here.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 25, 2013)

i wish i could change out that outlet for you.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

I wish you could,lol,this house is older be glad wen i'm able to move,maybe soon..but we ran a few big ac window units around the house wen temps hit 105F for several days and holds its own,jus want something better.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

I looked at the plug close up and its brown in color with white paint on it partially where someone started painting it then didn't finish,lol,looks like its burnt tho but its not.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 25, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I looked at the plug close up and its brown in color with white paint on it partially where someone started painting it then didn't finish,lol,looks like its burnt tho but its not.


I had to replace one that turned cherry red. It was in the hallway outside of a grow....whoa! Scary ish back then...lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 25, 2013)

I hear ya about that.jus tryin to move on from here,a bit newer,a big extra bedroom to grow.


----------



## SupaM (Oct 26, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya about that.jus tryin to move on from here,a bit newer,a big extra bedroom to grow.


I'm on the same thing....searching for a nice basement for the real 'man cave' lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

basements are cool jus gotta make sure it gets constant air exchange.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hell yeah basements are the shit. Mine stays about 75 during the summer but that bitch gets humid as fuck! Thats what weve been lookin for and i think weve just about found it. Gotta buy some 2x4s and some more b&w poly.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

me also,as soon as move i'll setup wall to wall poly wrap, my squirrel fan to keep new air always comin in.


----------



## budbro18 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats all you need. Simple set up so nothing can go wrong.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

I love my basement, and its one of the things that has made moving really hard. My wife doesn't want me to use a spare bedroom, unless maybe we were in a legal state. So everytime we look for a house it HAS to have a basement cus I'm not gonna stop growing anytime soon.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I love my basement, and its one of the things that has made moving really hard. My wife doesn't want me to use a spare bedroom, unless maybe we were in a legal state. So everytime we look for a house it HAS to have a basement cus I'm not gonna stop growing anytime soon.


I hear ya bro...I don't have to have mylar or poly wrap actually jus good plug ins and space.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

gonna a pull 3 tomorrow.didnt do wat I wanted but i'm cool with it.


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

I dig that GDP, gettin some nice color. I'm gonna have to get a pic of it, one of my platinum delights is getting some nice purple to it!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

post it here if yu want would like to see it ,may look into some ,,yeah man that gdp smells like grape turpentine,fumey as can get,my friends will smell me before I get there,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

some good meds for the holidays..


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 26, 2013)

Hehe I see that tester hangin over therein the corner .


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

lol yure rite,i'm low on smoke presently..some purps and dark blues coming out in some bb.its impossible to get a good closeup with the cam but will try wen theres more dank coming out.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## papapayne (Oct 26, 2013)

looking great man! lots of color coming out in that! I am disappointed my purple dreams aren't turning...I know they can to as I have seen them go wicked colors.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

thx man,,I saw a purple dream in seed form the other day,may give those a run...all the bb doin well and will run them again soon ,gdp needed more veg time or would have done better.


----------



## papapayne (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea I am honestly not very pleased anymore with the PD. Last year it came out so fucking good, rock hard, massive yeilds (over 1 lb a plant), crazy colors. This year I won't/haven't even seen 3/4 lb per plant. And the nugs came out fluffy and 0 colors. All the guys that saw it last year and this year don't even believe its the same plant, except the taste and smell is the same. I have one little clone that's in sorry shape left of the purple dream in veg, and to be honest, If it dies I am not tripping. Even my indoor ones have really started to show lack of luster. I stopped taking pics of it to lol. That's how disappointing it is...don't even wanna show it off.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

i hear ya,i had a couple of disappointments in mine to..gorilla grape beans sent 3 days ago should be hear this week.its urkle clone x double purple doja (male), lookin forward to those .


----------



## papapayne (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea IDK what the deal is. I grew the exact same way as I did last year, same nutes and soil, only thing i can think of is maybe the clones/mom got stressed out at some point and produced subpar offspring.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2013)

probably ,plants hava mind of their own sometimes,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Oct 27, 2013)

Bomb bomb bomb.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Oct 29, 2013)

BOMB! Bop Bop Bop bopper ann.. oh bopper ann.. Haha.. Idk why "bomb" made me think of that song.. I guess I'm just stoned.. lol


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 30, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> BOMB! Bop Bop Bop bopper ann.. oh bopper ann.. Haha.. Idk why "bomb" made me think of that song.. I guess I'm just stoned.. lol


Pretty sure it was Barbara Ann. lol...

looking plumb there RDR.  two thumbs up


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 30, 2013)

My ECPD's moving into flower room finally


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2013)

thx man,been busy workin,lol, maybe oilfield workin soon,,,those look real healthy should get a good yield ,mine are the bushy one here that I cheated on a few times but doin alright.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 1, 2013)

Gorgeous as always sir! Have fun in the oil fields if that works out, atleast it should be good pay.


----------



## max420thc (Nov 2, 2013)

Looking good raider. Good to see hit us with a post.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 2, 2013)

just wondering Raiderman, have you considered topping? They look beautiful my man!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2013)

thx gents.mucho appreci..sometimes I do top,these were regs and needed something up fast without a long veg time.i'll be using my bigger pots next round these are only 2 gal sqare pots.may top out the gorilla grape beans if they ever get here,lol.peace.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 2, 2013)

Hows the SOG sittin?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2013)

on the floor.[video=youtube;Gd9OhYroLN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Gd9OhYroLN0[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking great raiderman,

Hope all is well in your world today M8.

I finally got all harvested and have round 2 flowering now. Making final decisions on which beans to get on this order. I hope the cotton candy tastes as good as it looks and smells. I know I got ripped to shreds the last 2 mornings from the kief.......

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Nov 5, 2013)

everything is  as expected..finishing up these last 7 plants ,,the gdp is sweet and toxic, a real mind bender,most the bb are putting on a lot of resin and color extra days i'm doin..hope u find wat u need in that big order...gorilla grape beans come in and an exclusive freebie of 10 kalisnapple x pure afgooey reg beans..also ordered a new Coolpix be here ina few days.peace everyone.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2013)

ordering some pre 98 x double purple doja beans while their up and not sold out,will get the new CAM mon.lookin forward to getting it, like I say sometimes "pics or it never happened",talk is cheap imo.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2013)

hava few heavy weights goin.that one is a little over baseball size.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2013)

another bb.pur indica no long side branches but I like it.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 7, 2013)

Jealous of all that delicious bb you have rockin' there. Looking good, happy harvest brotha! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 7, 2013)

thank you sir and should I say it couldn't have come at a better time.peace.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 8, 2013)

I also have a small blueberry going and noticed that it isn't really bushing out but still has nice fat indica leaves. Great journal you have by the way.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet Bud Indeed M8. 

Shit looks amazing as always. I swear I thought I caught a whiff as I was typing this 

You have got me literally foaming at the mouth to get some blueberry growing. Going to place my bean order at the end of the month and put the medicine where the pain is 

Thanx for the update.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

Thx men,thier coming down as they fini this last watering.pulled 3 yesterday.doin the extra time really have them lookin sick and dank.98% hairs red and swelled up nsly.love the weed,strait out couchlock,sleep like nev er before,lol.peace.will clean up after these las finishing,, aaaand start all over.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx man,been busy workin,lol, maybe oilfield workin soon,,,those look real healthy should get a good yield ,mine are the bushy one here that I cheated on a few times but doin alright.


Raiderman FIRE.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank yu Mr. Vega ,its def a smoking gun,lol..heres wats left.the over ripening a bit really retains a lot of weight and less shrinkage.i smoked a lot off the branched ecpd,it actually yielded very well considering I picked a zip off of it to satisfy my craving.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

Heres the next journal with Humboldt Secrets Additive.can't wait to see the results. http://humboldtssecret.com/blog/raidermans-grow-journal/


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

Hell yeah,have plenty of smoke in the freezer,plants drying,and some still in the ground.marinading baby back ribs overnight and NFL football tomorrow.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

also thinkin on grabbing a pac of og raskals white romulan.been wanting that and S1 the white for sometime .


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 9, 2013)

Romulan seems to be a killer plant to cross with many things. Most crosses come out nice. I've been curious about The White S1 too. I've heard some bad though, I've heard it's more looks than effect. But only from a couple people and sometimes we're just a little different in our cannabinoid systems.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

it does sound killa no doubt,i saw attitude has romulan fire alien beans available,the pic looks s.i.c.k..have yu grown any of his gear?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

also that mr.nice seeds medicine man aka white rhino looks to be a ns plant to grow.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Hell yeah,have plenty of smoke in the freezer,plants drying,and some still in the ground.marinading baby back ribs overnight and NFL football tomorrow.peace.


Sounds like life is evening back out for you and I'm glad to hear you're straight again. Football will be interesting definitely tomorrow. ATB! 
Puff, puff, pass Caramelo x Vortex


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

yessir.tryin to get back in the groove,lol.def want a hit,go great with this dank bb and gdp.puff pass.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;foGkU6x3eSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=foGkU6x3eSE[/video]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey guys! How's it growing ?: What up Raider ?: I just thought I would drop in and say hello. I also would llike if you fella's swung by the thread and check out my ladies if you don't mind. It would mean a lot if you couldm Thanks and much apperciated. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1481.html
Post 14809.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> it does sound killa no doubt,i saw attitude has romulan fire alien beans available,the pic looks s.i.c.k..have yu grown any of his gear?


I have not run any of their gear. I'd guess there are some winners to be found though if the parental lineage is accurate.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

I picked up a pack of Romulan from Next Generation awhile ago. Won't run them til we relocate lol. Then I'll start plowing through the many other strains I have on deck. ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Id give the next gen romulan a try. The grape god i grew was from them and it was pretty on point. One of those less widely known breeders who are doin things right.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Id give the next gen romulan a try. The grape god i grew was from them and it was pretty on point. One of those less widely known breeders who are doin things right.


Yeah, they've been around for awhile....I have Grapegod vegging now. I also have their NYPD vegging as well. Should be nice! I'll flip them after I get a rooted clone of each. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

How long did you flower your Grapegod for, and did she clone easily? If I can get it topped, I'll start flowering in less than two weeks. ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Id flower from 56-62 days. Seeds take a little longer so go for the sixty but clones are quick and ripen early. SSHZ and i still have a grape god journal on here that he updates and other people who grow grape god are welcome to update about the GG they have growin as well.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546598-grape-god-grow-journal.html

She clones pretty easy. I used rapid rooters in a tray of perlite with a heat mat under and a humidity dome and most strains clone pretty easy in there. Theyll probably take 10 days or so but ive had them ready as quick as a week.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2013)

next generation been around awhile and not really considered a lesser breeder.ive looked at their romulan 4 yrs ago and never did ,may givem a try after I narrow down to whom I will use.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah theyre on point with the strains they have. You just never hear about them much on here or anywhere really. They never make outrageous claims like some seed companies. haha.

Did your seeds ever come in raider?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2013)

they came in last week.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I have not run any of their gear. I'd guess there are some winners to be found though if the parental lineage is accurate.


much appreciated,jus may click it and get it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 10, 2013)

went ahead and put on the holiday avi since its snowing inside,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Id flower from 56-62 days. Seeds take a little longer so go for the sixty but clones are quick and ripen early. SSHZ and i still have a grape god journal on here that he updates and other people who grow grape god are welcome to update about the GG they have growin as well.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546598-grape-god-grow-journal.html
> 
> She clones pretty easy. I used rapid rooters in a tray of perlite with a heat mat under and a humidity dome and most strains clone pretty easy in there. Theyll probably take 10 days or so but ive had them ready as quick as a week.


 Thanks brotha! I'll be topping her tonight, along with anything else that's ready. Headed to that thread now.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

last 2 finishing,not much branchie seeing I like to jus let them grow naturally without delay..that one fat bb has the most incredible sweet dank and thc crystals thick on her.not too bad for a 600 watt .will clean the room up and did some adjustments,will runa full room or most of it ,I have 14x14ft to work with .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

new cam may be here today.16gb memory for long vids and much more storage for pics.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2013)

been off line too long , missed out on your grows , looking bad ass keep up the good work


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank yu Robert,good to see yu around.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2013)

FAT!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

and stanky,haha,;ove it..heres a pic from the kalisnapplex pure gooey freebies with order,bigass tops on that grow.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2013)

Omg the last pic is unreal


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

yeah its saweet,got a 10 pac with the gorilla grape beans ,may pop a few.how would yu like to hava cutting of that in yure library,yields amazing from all the grows I found on them.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 11, 2013)

I would LOOOOVE some of that growing in my closet.

That's something I would work with for years and go nuts on it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 11, 2013)

Just thought I through this in there. The win against the jags!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 11, 2013)

damn raiders have me disappointed again this yr. I thot Pryor and McFadden would do the job,o well,lol,,heres the next beans fixin to pop in one week or sooner.sour diesel,NYC diesel,purple kush,the purps,Gorilla Grape-32 plants if all the beans crack which should..


----------



## raiderman (Nov 12, 2013)

heres the room after a few modifications.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2013)

Ready to Rock! ATB!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

I've been wantin to see some NYC Diesel grow.....u run this strain before raiderman?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

no sir,this my first cant wait to get some diesel strains goin.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Ill b watchin....I wanna order some but them bitches are PRICEY.....all SOMA SEEDS are pricey...but look awesome...is that where urs is from?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

good to have ya around,,these were from bcseedking ,all the beans except gorilla grape and those were outlaws strain.fems are like 10 for 80. and 4 free ones of same strain like 14 for 80. overall.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

there must be something wrong with this site,cant click some things to work,like the smiley faces icon.it worx at other sites jus this one its messed up for some reason,anyone notice this or is it my computer.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

i've been forced to use an i pad until i get a new comp noting works for me half the time,also like the idea of a reflective floor


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

i feel it! they need an iphone app asap! so hard to press shit on the web page on an idevice


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't use the app just go straight to site thru browser. ..I hear bad shit abt the app constantly. ..


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

the browser is what fucks me up. half the shit i cant click on. and i hate the way the mobile site is set up so i always use the full site and shit just chugs. not to mention when you go to reply and have a few sentences typed out and you keep getting the error "must be more than 10 characters" even though you got half a paragraph. haha

Im on my pc most of the time though and its connected to my 39" tv so the fact i go from that to a screen about 2"x3" isnt helpin me either. let alone a cracked screen hahaha 

growers on the go be strugglin.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm using a laptop ,this sites servers need to be update 'm sure ,gettin kinda crumby lately.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah it seems like everytime they fix one thing like pictures uploading wrong or pms not working something else pops up.

But id rather have a buggy site than it be shut down for a few weeks to overhaul it.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

icmags smiley are badass and work,,for some reason I cant get a few things to work,may be my computer but doubt it.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 13, 2013)

try updatin all your shit? maybe a java error? im not as cpu tech as my friends when it comes to errors and coding but it seems java has alot to do with most browsing problems. hahaha. i just spent all day yesterday takin 2 shitty computers and combining the best parts into one pretty good computer. Gonna start editin some videos for the journal.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

heres some pics before I cutter down.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

smoking on some blueberry.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Way jealous man, looks like some premium smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

It is some strong weed,the kind I like,las few dryin and one more under light for a day or 2 then start these others.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 13, 2013)

Beautiful harvest man, looks very dank. I gotta get a picture up but I ended up with another purple plant which was cool. I love the color.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

thx man,yeah I really dig the bb colors,,this one here is pure bb diesel,i mean LOUD,lol.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

look at the size of that nug


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

thx bro,this whole room reeks turpentine bb.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to smoke your shit!! haha


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

well if yu were near we'd load a couple.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 13, 2013)

Right! I wish we did live close, I would be running a lot better genetics that's for sure haha.

One day we will have a big RIU meet and we will all smoke together


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Thundercat (Nov 14, 2013)

Well I'm sure you don't get much snow down there, but atleast you get snow in your house .


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

haha,I hear ya bro,but after I put Christmas stuff out I really like a lot of snow, in and out.well were startin all over here,purple kush,the purps,gorilla grape,sour diesel,and nyc diesel,super soil mixed and some happy frog..using Humboldt Secrets nute this grow ,lookin for success in these black bottles.will use 3 gal sqare aeration pots .beans are all fems except gorilla grape.will be breeding the gorilla grape ,need plenty of beans so lookin for a ns couple to get it on,lol..will be using 1600 watts.


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice Raiderman, Good luck finding some keepers. Don't knock that can over buddy


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

lol,it is a heavy one.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

NEW Humboldt Secret Golden Tree Additive,cant wait to give it a try and compare.heard nothing but good from their stuff.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 14, 2013)

cant wait to seethe new round. still gotta contact that guy at golden tree. ive been slackin.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 14, 2013)

The journey begins again!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

yessir, there is no end just always beginnngs..heres where I'm at..will post updates as they happen.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 14, 2013)

That picture is from the future!


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> That picture is from the future!


HHAHAHAHA... Mine are too. but by 1 hour not 1 day.  
he must live in the UK  j/k 

RDR-glad to see it building from the beginning again.. Great strain list you'll be working with.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

th yu sir,,,,I see that ,thx ,I set the cam wen I got it .its like 12 hours I think off,,yeah man gotta stay busy.ordering some pre98 x dpd beans,lookin forward to that.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking good go with the breeding. How bout them Chiefs!!!!


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be starting up immediately after this one ends...

I have 13 crosses to run, 

Some will be for IBL projects. and others will get hit again with GDP.
(11 total GDP crosses, probably hit 5 of the best female progeny with the GDP again.)

The ones that I hit with GDP I plan to keep F1 mothers of for future BXing.

Thinking about crossing my Cotton Candy x Blue Dream fems with one of my Blue Dream x GDP males....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

wdk420 said:


> Looking good go with the breeding. How bout them Chiefs!!!!


thx bro,,,I'd rather it be the chiefs if not the raiders,thier due...sticky super glue trim.hard to trim good so sticky


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 14, 2013)

You going to make some BHO out of that bomb trim?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'll be starting up immediately after this one ends...
> 
> I have 13 crosses to run,
> 
> ...


sounds like a fun setup,gdp all day long .


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> You going to make some BHO out of that bomb trim?


thinkin about it,alot in the freezer to play with,


----------



## SupaM (Nov 14, 2013)

A few Headband S1's starting to take off....View attachment 2894612View attachment 2894613View attachment 2894614View attachment 2894616

Also popped a few Blue Pits and Deep Blue x Livers for the new year ATB!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 15, 2013)

Sticky Awesomeness M8. 

Thanx for the kick ass pics. I get more screen savers from you than one could imagine..lol, keep up the great work.

Steady as She Grows

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 15, 2013)

Man I love seeing the glow of the trichs all over the buds , Very pretty Raider!

Also QWISO!!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2013)

thx guys,one hit def keeps me in place,lol,love the smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2013)

a lot of thc on this girl drying.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Nov 15, 2013)

the cam has a badass macro option,good pickup on this one and rechargeable.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice smoke me out!!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

thx chronic:,smokin on some of this bb.a good phenol out of the 3.it looks like phantom cookies from kens ,lol.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 16, 2013)

Diggin' it, throw me some buds


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

haha,yah its the best color of the 3...first purp breakin ground 36 hours in,so far so good,,will be growin bigger plants this round in bigger pots.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 16, 2013)

That sh!t looks stanky danky! So jealous of you right now, brotha! Dizamn! ATB!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hell yeah.. She kinda reminds me of my Purple Voodoo a tad. I liked the PV 1 bc I didn't have to lock out P to get her to turn so purple she almost looked BLACK!! Has a super fruity tatse, and sticky as hell! Have to say it was the best toke I've had in the room for awhile, other then the other ladies I have going now.  Still have the Voodoo going, she's all 3 flowering, they are in just the 2nd week though.


raiderman said:


> haha,yah its the best color of the 3...first purp breakin ground 36 hours in,so far so good,,will be growin bigger plants this round in bigger pots.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

thx men,i'll be by to take a look at yures,get some pics up i'll be by shortly,lol,peace.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks bro.. Yeah, been having problems with my phone. Lol.. I have a new computer coming here soon TG! Been having to do all my updates by phone and it sucks! Damn phone dies all the time, and I loose signal at the drop of a hat! Lol


raiderman said:


> thx men,i'll be by to take a look at yures,get some pics up i'll be by shortly,lol,peace.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

I hear ya,my last laptop had a fan go out and burned it up,saved the hard drive for pics watnot,yeah a laptop def a great investment,i'm lookin for a new black Friday tv,my Samsung went out and usin grannies first television atm,lol.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> thx chronic:,smokin on some of this bb.a good phenol out of the 3.it looks like phantom cookies from kens ,lol.


............


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2013)

haha,that's funny bro,,chopped this one ,really like the thick crystals and weight on this one.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2013)

Noice those beautiful trich heads all swollen up!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2013)

yeah man I lettem go extra time,smells great,pullin this last blueberry tomorrow,later gents.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 17, 2013)

Harvesting around this way as well, but nothing as pretty as that bud tornado ^^^^lol ATB!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> haha,that's funny bro,,chopped this one ,really like the thick crystals and weight on this one.


What's the time on this one? ....which strain?...looks dank man....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2013)

thx bro,I flowered her like 75 days.its a non blue blueberry.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 17, 2013)

That non blue berry looks dank. I'd smoke that fo sho!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 17, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> That non blue berry looks dank. I'd smoke that fo sho!


hell yeah i'll roll up a cigar and pass it around .[video=youtube;2c3g6tTYoxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2c3g6tTYoxM[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 17, 2013)

I just finished a blunt like 20 minutes ago! Night guys


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 17, 2013)

Just hitting the.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 18, 2013)

Up early on a blizunt of Kandy Kush....puff, puff, pass. ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 18, 2013)

Got the hog in my blunts with some hash mixed in and a dab of codeine spread on the inside. hahaha


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2013)

ive got the pipe filled,lol, ,,29 out of 32 up,the other 3 coming up so looks to be a 100% germ rate.will transplant ina few days.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 18, 2013)

gorilla grape beans up and goin.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2013)

all up and filling pots,need 4 more bags of happy frog and will be enuff.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2013)

Woot next round under way!! 

Looks nice and clean in there bud. Thats one thing I miss about a non perpetual garden. Its much easier to go through an empty room and clean everything up real well.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Gd morning TC,,yeah man I cant wait till I'm able to run a perpetual grow.havin to work on this disability thing here,somuch bs to it,lol,but gotta get it done.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Crystals thick on this bud.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 19, 2013)

Should be an interesting grow this round. I love seeing test like these, really helpful for people trying to pick their amendments. Plus I'm sure humdolbts secret will appreciate the data given to them the entire thing.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 20, 2013)

Damn Raiderman u use the shit outta that cookie sheet don't u?!?!.....

Hahahaha....
Its in like every pic....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2013)

haha,that's about all its good for,better than using my pizza pans.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2013)

I just saw Whodat using a black seedling tray to trim in.... I had never thought of that but I liked it.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 20, 2013)

We use those styrofoam coolers cause we had a few extras. use the lid to catch the sugar leaf and the finished buds get tossed in the bottom. Its a really good non stick surface. You can pile a bunch of wet nugs in there but when you go to pull em out and put em on a rack they come right off the bottom no stickin.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;c2yQLXTuctA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c2yQLXTuctA[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

raiderman said:


> [video=youtube;c2yQLXTuctA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c2yQLXTuctA[/video]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASCkWnxlfUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

..........


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 21, 2013)

That song is great, I can't help but thing about the bathtub scene from fear and loathing when I here.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That song is great, I can't help but thing about the bathtub scene from fear and loathing when I here.



Literally all i think about when i hear that song.

"ok ill throw the tape in right as white rabbits peaking and then youll die!"

Or something along those lines. Always very high/trippy when watching that movie so exact quotes are tough. 

One ill never forget though, "Please! Tell me about the golf shoes!" hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

^^^^^ I posted that's scene for u guys as soon as.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2013)

filled all the pots and getting ready to transplant tomorrow.31 plants,1 mutation I'm gonna toss...I seen this same song sung in 69' after the taping.never seen that movie though that uses it other than Platoon.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

"I am Ahab...."


----------



## raiderman (Nov 21, 2013)

hahaaha
ha.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2013)

lets get high.last bb dried.it started hermieing right at the end.smells like sweet and sour candy.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2013)

only have 6 left to transplant then the hard part is done,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm doing a gorilla grape journal for the breeder there at Beedbay,gettin free Outlaw genetics for the journal itself at Breedbay in the breeder section of Outlaw genetics,chk it out .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2013)

all transplanted and ready to play.its not much but itll do for now.will start using Golden Tree nute on next watering.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice raider.. keep it up...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Gd morning 420,thank yu sir but nothing like yure game plan grow...very cold .with winter storm on the way,,gas heater in the room to keep temps normal and co2 wen flowering,,veging these 5-6 weex,no topping unless I get a runaway.have a good weekend.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2013)

everything looks killer mate


----------



## raiderman (Nov 24, 2013)

Thx man,jus getting a new run cranked up,will be a good grow tho I'm gonna have to run ro water in the cold,lol.Gorilla grape ll lookin good thus far.


----------



## AllDayToker (Nov 24, 2013)

Got to love a big purple harvest


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Thx man,jus getting a new run cranked up,will be a good grow tho I'm gonna have to run ro water in the cold,lol.Gorilla grape ll lookin good thus far.


Very exciting, indeed, my man. First time we have fresh beans running at the same time. My Breeders Boutique gear is the newest, Blue Pit and Deep Blues x Livers. I just threw the fem Grapegod and a Sour OG x 60'S Kush, both topped, into 12/12 today. Next week, NYPD and more SOGx60's. Should be a nice new year for us both! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 26, 2013)

Hehe it seems alot of us all decided to put a bunch of beans in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe it seems alot of us all decided to put a bunch of beans in the last 2 weeks.


I blame TrynaGroSumShyt and Breeders Boutique Both!lol .....they both hit me with uber dank.....I couldn't resist. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey wats up guys?Haha yeah breeders boutiques rep here at riu don tin gin pm me a wonderful insult, few months ago,really love the guy,lol,,I wouldn't touch his shit,no offense to yu supa.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 26, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Hehe it seems alot of us all decided to put a bunch of beans in the last 2 weeks.


haha, yeah gonna enjoy a March 1st harvest.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Hey wats up guys?Haha yeah breeders boutiques rep here at riu don tin gin pm me a wonderful insult, few months ago,really love the guy,lol,,I wouldn't touch his shit,no offense to yu supa.


None taken brotha.... You know you my dude! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Bird Day..eat and watch feetball all day.peace everyone.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 29, 2013)

What up, Raider! Thought about you yesterday and knew you were cussing lol I caught the third and fourth quarter of your game....
On another note I flipped the Grapegod, 1-SOGx60's kush, and all but one clone has rooted. Thinking I'll slide a couple more into bloom soon. Hope everything is floating along nicely your way as well! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey buds Happy late turkey day lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2013)

lol,it was a little late wen I posted..alls good here as expected,hope all has a smooth transition this weekend ,,lol yeah I cus sometime ,some ppl have a way of bringing out of me.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 29, 2013)

I was thinking more about the Dallas game.


----------



## Coolsun (Nov 29, 2013)

hope yall had a good Thanksgiving!!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

Sup RDR.....Heres a really bad pic of a scrog at 30-31 days of F.Its Danks Supreme,test strain.





Beech


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2013)

long time no see Beech..ns lookin scrog,cool netting...sorry Supa,lol,yeah very discouraged with my season this yr and the game..lets smoke some True Blue.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> long time no see Beech..ns lookin scrog,cool netting...sorry Supa,lol,yeah very discouraged with my season this yr and the game..lets smoke some True Blue.


Wowzer that looks tasty!!
LOL,I snagged the net,its that road barrier you see driving in construction areas.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd like to try that sometime with the nets,yeah its some real berry flavored dank,some real put you on yure ass weed,,i ate a pineapple cream pie today,damn muchies,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 29, 2013)

UPDATE- 14 days in.all looking good ,the ones in the mostly super soil a little slower,was reall muddy at take off,time isn't an issue with this grow,will veg these 6 weex.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;49bxGrzBHqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49bxGrzBHqM&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2013)

Gd morning.. put up some holiday stuff to catch the mood,lol,all is goin as planned,will start using the Golden Tree additive on next watering on some this week.will mix it at 2ml per gal w/ro water,set my runoff high for some real pure h2o..the dem of the grow is 4.5x10ft with plenty of room to get around .


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning bro, well its 1am here


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey Raider, what's up man?

The babies are looking nice, will be fun to see this run with the new additives. Really jealous on the room you got, can't wait for the day I can actually walk into my grow and walk around the plants.

Is that the BB in the bag? Looks damn delicious!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2013)

howdy pardner..yeah that theres my BB no doubt,,good strong weed no doubt.wat u been up to ?enjoy yure trip to tejas.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Good morning bro, well its 1am here


haha ,,were like 6 hours behind schedule than yu.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll have to put BB on my list of stuff I want to grow, looks great.

I just got back last night, it was nice. My grandparents house, the place we were everyday, is on a lake in the middle of no where so it was really quiet. Decent weather compared to where I'm from. Relaxing for the most part.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2013)

the middle of nowhere sounds like Amarillo,lol.. glad yu had a good time.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 1, 2013)

I always get a good count wen I order from bcseedking,will keep yu in mind on my next order..maybe some free gorilla grape beans after this session if all goes well.peace bro.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 2, 2013)

smoking on some ecpd ,its a ns high but very disappointed overall,turned out to be crap imo.,lol.. i chunked the ones out i had left,lol,live and learn.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 2, 2013)

my cat ate them and planted them in his mix,hahaha.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Gorilla Grape ll..this is the main strain I been wanting to breed and double purple doja F3 which I will have very soon and some.ecpd bea re available and been available,30. for 5 beans,not like the ones i tossed which were hermie seeds sad to say.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 2, 2013)

Got to love when they are young, they are such cute little things haha.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking great man, just read through most of your journal and look forward to more.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

raiderman said:


> UPDATE- 14 days in.all looking good ,the ones in the mostly super soil a little slower,was reall muddy at take off,time isn't an issue with this grow,will veg these 6 weex.


Hell yeah raiderman....gonna b a good one


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2013)

hey wats up Mr.Vega?yeah I hope all goes well,did some pest control today ,floor and light mist top soil for any future intruders.i set all the outside plants on props including aeration pots to make it stadium like setup.somethin new to me ,see how she goes.yu guys hava good one today.
[video=youtube;4zjXr6Qnpcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zjXr6Qnpcw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 3, 2013)

Having a good day here. The stadium should be sweet.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 3, 2013)

GM,RDR love the new setup,Dids you say your gonna do a 6 week vegg? 
Heres one I did 4 weeks of T5Ho then a week under a 1k MH.
I did a lot of Fimn-toppin,but it came out pretty good imo.Was a lot of work tho.





33 Days now of F.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 3, 2013)

She's a beast.great job BEECH...The super soil mix under the 1000 was a muddy mix my friend give me.should have done like TC mentioned about the perilite .7 plants slow takeoff,but speeding up as she dries out more.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey bro.. How's it going ?: Your ladies are looking mighty fine! Hadn't seen you round on my thread in a good while, was wondering where you rans off 2.. haha..  Hope all is good 4 everyone. TC, bro, how are you doing ?: Well guys, after getting outta the hospital and feeling much better I did an update.. I would really like it if everyone would stop in and take a look at a few of my ladies if you don't care. Won't take but a few seconds to look over the pictures. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-1573.html#post9898032
That's the direct link to the pg the updates on.. Thanks guys, means a lot.. 

Dank.


raiderman said:


> She's a beast.great job BEECH...The super soil mix under the 1000 was a muddy mix my friend give me.should have done like TC mentioned about the perilite .7 plants slow takeoff,but speeding up as she dries out more.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn! She's looking a lot like a bush..  I bet she is goin be some damn good smoke! I can taste/smell her from here bro.. haha..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 4, 2013)

DAY 20....used Golden Tree nute this watering 2ml per gal of ro water.very strong stuff,gotta be careful as with any nute.Golden Tree has more active ingredients than other brands,less inert ingredients.these that I watered are on this end. I have a little light burn ona few but no biggie.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 5, 2013)

Looking good Raider. Keep up the good work bud.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 5, 2013)

Whats this in your Avatar?
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Dec 5, 2013)

raiderman said:


> DAY 20....used Golden Tree nute this watering 2ml per gal of ro water.very strong stuff,gotta be careful as with any nute.Golden Tree has more active ingredients than other brands,less inert ingredients.these that I watered are on this end. I have a little light burn ona few but no biggie.


Wish my veg area looked like that.....all I have is a bunch of pee - wees in mine.lol. 
 ATB!


----------



## SFguy (Dec 5, 2013)

DAMN BRO u mean i gotta read back like.... that far? when i left u were about 100 pages maybe less man... fuck that..lol can i get a recap from days gone by... hahaha


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whats this in your Avatar?
> Beech


That's double purple doja,cant wait till the beans are ready for me next month or so..breeders boutique offered to try their gear for free and I said no,lol,and the rep told sunni wy I wont try their gear,lol,i never seen nothing like it...FUCK BREEDERS BOUTIQUE AND THIER ANTI-AMERICAN INSULTS,VERY SLOPPY MORALS,THATS ONE OF THE REASONS I DONT ORDER MUCH FROM THE UK ANYMORE CUZ OF FEW THUGS HERE RIU PRETENDING TO BE BREEDERS.,LOL


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2013)

SFguy said:


> DAMN BRO u mean i gotta read back like.... that far? when i left u were about 100 pages maybe less man... fuck that..lol can i get a recap from days gone by... hahaha


 lONG TIME NO SEE ,GOOD TO HAVE YU BACK MY MAN.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2013)

supam said:


> wish my veg area looked like that.....all i have is a bunch of pee - wees in mine.lol.
> View attachment 2918345View attachment 2918347 atb!


looks promising up n there supa.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2013)

Breeders boutique is like the #0 slot ona sale 0-10..yu can get 10x better for yur money even if its dinafem.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 5, 2013)

Good to know mane. *thumbs up


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

Good morning men..alot of ice and snow today,18F right now.great indoor weather and great smoke = FUN,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

also the plants I thot had light had mites,sprayed the plants and soil with ortho general pesticide,plant safe and a real good one to.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

1% pyrethrum is the best ,still have some of that to.i was a pest control operator for 15 yrs so I know a little something in this area.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 6, 2013)

I got my licenses for pest control while I was at school for Horticulture, so I could work with and spray some of those nasty chemicals, but I ended up dropping out after a year and that was that lol. I know after going organic I would never use some of the stuff I did on plants I would smoke.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

Its the best wat I use,epa standards are retroactive across the board with all chemicals, indoor and outdoor,organic or non organic..been using it for 13 yrs and impressed everytime .peace ADT.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 6, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Good morning men..alot of ice and snow today,18F right now.great indoor weather and great smoke = FUN,lol.


Afternoon, bout 74-75F out this beotch today, 40 something tomorrow.....wtf? Fuckin pneumonia weather! ATB!


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 6, 2013)

It's freakin' 13f right now up in my woods. Low tonight is suppose to be below zero!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 6, 2013)

Dizamn!! If I can help it, I will never live in those type climates. Fux that. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

hahaha,that's funny,yure the cats meow Supa..12F in the morning here.Gas heater in the growroom, heat and co2 on this run.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 6, 2013)

I stuck a heater in my room the other night to ensure it doesn't drop below about 65. Been nice its been staying about 78 with lights on  should be a good grow winter I hope.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 6, 2013)

I really like it better than electric heaters,saves juice..if all runs well i'll get some gorilla grape beans out to most the ones received ecpd beans and a few more folk here on the thread.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 8, 2013)

RDM,You get any Ice? Major ice storm here 25f this am,now its melting and gonna be a mess in the AM!!
Trees down every where and lost power for a few hrs.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 9, 2013)

it didn't get that bad here tho I did just bust my ass and knee slippin on the first step.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a few issues with 4 plants that are in the super soil,takin a bit for them to catch up some,next time jus strait happy frog ,cancel any future super soil grows.got really muddy during transplant and kinda retaining moisture,not a lot of o2 getting to the roots evidently.most doin ok altho.rootball on seedling plants did bust up while transplanting on some,it maybe those.will update Friday .Golden tree with fox farms veg nute got the rest lookin sweet.fat stalks,deep green foliage.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 10, 2013)

Sound like things are going great for the most part besides those few man, would love to see 'em.

I've thinking about moving to a super soil mix but I've been just using ffof since I've started and don't even need to feed for the first 4-6 weeks in veg. Really easy and great stuff to use. Also use it in my teas because I don't have regular access to compost.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2013)

super soil is good but this mix was a bit to moist I thot wen I got the container,nevertheless will update Friday,pruned several today so the smaller ones can catch up and even the canopy out for ea light.nyc diesel big plants for 25 days or so..my nursery store has bags of worm castings and bat guano,might make something up next round,but my last grow in this place.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2013)

Upcoming strains within 2 weex- Doja Berry F2 (blueberry x DPD)
SFV cut x DPD F2
Indiana Bubblegum x Double purple doja
Gorilla Grape F2

no Dpd F3 till 4-6 weex.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Upcoming strains within 2 weex- Doja Berry F2 (blueberry x DPD)
> SFV cut x DPD F2
> Indiana Bubblegum x Double purple doja
> Gorilla Grape F2
> ...


Sounds like a real top shelf garden plan, my man! Shame we're not closer....I'd grab a sack or three lol. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2013)

I hear ya bro..these are well worth waiting for.been waiting sometime..heres a nyc diesel i pulled out.my moisture meter been sticking ,overwatered a few including this one,but only caught the ends ona few leaves..the spray wiped out the critters,it stained a few leaves but no damage.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 10, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I hear ya bro..these are well worth waiting for.been waiting sometime..heres a nyc diesel i pulled out.my moisture meter been sticking ,overwatered a few including this one,but only caught the ends ona few leaves..the spray wiped out the critters,it stained a few leaves but no damage.


Even with that minimal damage the plant still looks super healthy. You said you started feeding right?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2013)

yep,2ml per gal golden tree and 5ml per gal of grow big .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 10, 2013)

whenever a plant is overwatered and with nuted water it burns the ends a little on the leaves in recovery.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 10, 2013)

We call it a lil 'nursery burn' lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2013)

[video=youtube;d9SCrpXN3EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9SCrpXN3EE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 11, 2013)

man i think your bowl might be a little small there hehe .


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 11, 2013)

I was thinkin' the same thing  And it looks super old school, haven't seen one of those for a long time.


----------



## Coolsun (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey rdr looking good man. Can't wait for the outcome on this grow.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Gents, everyone having a fine evening?,hope all is going everyones way without delay,lol..yeah TC its a bit more thana single rip, hope all goin good with the family..

Ys ADT it is old school and so am I,lol..


hey coolsun, wats shakin neighbor? How much more time before you retire from the service?Good to see yu my friend.


----------



## Coolsun (Dec 12, 2013)

Not to much happening here. Getting ready to pick up my daughter for xmas. I'm still hoping for march for the retirement but they have 120 days after the holiday to give me the verdict. I can't wait to start the next chapter in my life. Glad to be here my friend always something I can learn from here.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 12, 2013)

Morning Raider, life is good here, little cold, but thats winter for ya . FYI I wasn't bagging on the pipe, I like the classic style pieces, just joking cus the nug looked so big on it.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2013)

its all good,lol,I'm lookin for some glass presently.all my pieces were stolen from my house while was away,,I'm tired of this one..I miss my Mad Scientist ll glass and bubblers.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

I like the old school don't get me wrong, just haven't seen a marble pipe for a long time. My dad still uses his Cherry Red Wood pipe he got probably 20+ years ago.

If you're looking into some really smooth bongs, look into scientificly blown glass. Some are pretty expensive but worth every penny after you take that first big ass rip and you're just like "Holy shit I didn't even feel that!"

The percs the have now day are amazing. I would suggest the Mobius brand, high dollar but some of the best percs on the market right now I think personally. Mothership glass also has some state-of-the-art percs.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2013)

i'll look into some.i'll post the one I'm lookin at ,as soon as funds available, will pik it up..also gotta pic up some beans soon.






maybe one day!!!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2013)

heres wat I was lookin at..75.00 for either ,is about wat I need.I like the black one better.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

Well if that's all you're getting try bongoutlet.ca very cheap and they have a great selection that would be right up your alley.

The bongs I was talking about are from aqualabtechnologies.com but aqualabs is pretty expensive but it's full of known brand names and high dollar brands.

Also on the two you picked, be careful because one has a tree-perc and the other a dome-perc. Trees are a lot smoother, the black one has the tree perc.


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 12, 2013)

I used Smoketower.ca I found them cheaper then bongoutlet. I've made two different orders from them and got them both. 26 inch triple percolator bong came extremely well packed.

They stopped accepting credit cards for a while, don't know if they are accepting them again or not.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmmm never heard of them before. 

I've ordered probably over 20 pieces online from personal artist to a bunch of online head shops and glass selling websites, never had any problems with how they were shipped and all arrived in one piece. 

The closes head shop to me is a few hours away and even at that they still have a poor selection and a horrible glass blower on hand. If I wanted anything good with names on it like Hitman, Mobius, SGW, Legit, Migrant, ect I would have to go out of state like 5-6 hours... I do a lot of ordering lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Well if that's all you're getting try bongoutlet.ca very cheap and they have a great selection that would be right up your alley.
> 
> The bongs I was talking about are from aqualabtechnologies.com but aqualabs is pretty expensive but it's full of known brand names and high dollar brands.
> 
> Also on the two you picked, be careful because one has a tree-perc and the other a dome-perc. Trees are a lot smoother, the black one has the tree perc.


yep that's all I'm getting.iwould never spend more than a 150. for anything.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> I used Smoketower.ca I found them cheaper then bongoutlet. I've made two different orders from them and got them both. 26 inch triple percolator bong came extremely well packed.
> 
> They stopped accepting credit cards for a while, don't know if they are accepting them again or not.


thx Mr. Head.i may chkem out.these are from grasscity where ive bot slews of glass..also www.northwestglasspipes.com is cheaper priced as well.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 15, 2013)

What up raider how's your latest coming? I got a batch a bit over 3 weeks in already spotting a few purple phenos


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning Raider. I like the looks of that black rig, and with the perc and ice catcher I'm sure it would hit real nice.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 16, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> What up raider how's your latest coming? I got a batch a bit over 3 weeks in already spotting a few purple phenos


i'm coming right along here..wht yu up to?are yu still doin a journal?would like to chk it out.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 16, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Morning Raider. I like the looks of that black rig, and with the perc and ice catcher I'm sure it would hit real nice.


hey wats up TC..will get it when the heavens start raining down manna,lol, monies been tight.i have 3 runts I may pull out and transplant some of the ones in the 2 gal to 3 gal.. will wait till Friday and decide them.will update one day this week.the golden tree really have them growing fast and green.peace.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 16, 2013)

raiderman said:


> i'm coming right along here..wht yu up to?are yu still doin a journal?would like to chk it out.


No journal this time... I'll probably post some pics when it gets to late flower. Just got my co2 going so excited to see how they blossom from here  Definitely excited for something new been smoking the same stuff for 4 months now  All new strains this round except for a few ace of spades


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

i agree, after 1 round of smoke I like some variety.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey Raider, hows life treating you bro ?: Good I sure hope. Just stopped in to show some love. Also to let you know I just did two updates of my ladies, also a few I harvested. All pictures. Been trying to post a video update, but for some reason it wont upload my video's.! ugghhh  
Hope to see you at the thread. If not here's a few for you to checks out.. View attachment 2932111


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey wats up Dankster?.those girls lookin sharp,be by momentarily.peace.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks bro. Just been staying busy as hell raising all these strains. haha.. I like it busy, so I guess its right down my alley. 


raiderman said:


> Hey wats up Dankster?.those girls lookin sharp,be by momentarily.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

those strains look top of the line.great job on yure endeavors.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, those strains are top notch. They where heavy on the wallet, but well worth every penny. I had purchased a sack of the Jack The Ripper TGA gear, ended up popping only 1, ended up with 3 seedlings.!! All 3 made it, 2 females, 1 male..  So, yeah I'm breeding those now.. I think it is SOOOoo weird how the chromosomes split off like they did, giving me 2 females and 1 male. Also having 3 seedlings in 1 seed.. It was a GREAT find!!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds cool.i'm gonna do the same with gg and some others coming as well.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jz7ZO9r9sVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz7ZO9r9sVE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;QM7LR46zrQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM7LR46zrQU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

first 2 pics gorilla grape and the rest.had a few issues but goin forward.topped out some more today.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

I also believe my happy frog were a little hot by the color than the super soil.super soil is best I just made it to muddy during transplant this round.last run they did well.good color and rooting well so no stresser there.


----------



## calicat (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking good bro.


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 17, 2013)

Damn those girls got big quick. They look great mane!


----------



## max420thc (Dec 17, 2013)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, those strains are top notch. They where heavy on the wallet, but well worth every penny. I had purchased a sack of the Jack The Ripper TGA gear, ended up popping only 1, ended up with 3 seedlings.!! All 3 made it, 2 females, 1 male..  So, yeah I'm breeding those now.. I think it is SOOOoo weird how the chromosomes split off like they did, giving me 2 females and 1 male. Also having 3 seedlings in 1 seed.. It was a GREAT find!!


I had a double myself.I still have around 5 or 6 jack the ripper beans i could pop.What a great plant one of my all time favorites i think it will be in the garden forever.
Ive never heard of a triple though.TGA gear is my favorite.I just popped four AOS and got four females.His gear always has a high female/male ratio. 
I found that the seed that threw a twin on JTR were not as vigerous as the other three beans i popped.
Raider seen a pic of a round of rippers i have running.36 of them in 8 weeks ago due out around this week end.The whole crop is a sea of nothing but silver and silver rally racing striped up the leaves.Straight resin all over the place,Wish i could send you a wiff of the smell off of em.They have a smell and taste all their own.The best way to describe it is it smells like really good high class pussy.
Straight POWER.The shit can have you contemplating giving up smoking weed the first few times you smoke it.Fucking High as a kite.
Good to see your grow is going great raider,I have been busy lately.I hope you and everyone else has a merry Christmas.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

max420thc said:


> I had a double myself.I still have around 5 or 6 jack the ripper beans i could pop.What a great plant one of my all time favorites i think it will be in the garden forever.
> Ive never heard of a triple though.TGA gear is my favorite.I just popped four AOS and got four females.His gear always has a high female/male ratio.
> I found that the seed that threw a twin on JTR were not as vigerous as the other three beans i popped.
> Raider seen a pic of a round of rippers i have running.36 of them in 8 weeks ago due out around this week end.The whole crop is a sea of nothing but silver and silver rally racing striped up the leaves.Straight resin all over the place,Wish i could send you a wiff of the smell off of em.They have a smell and taste all their own.The best way to describe it is it smells like really good high class pussy.
> ...


Thanx gents and Happy Holiday,Hannuka whatever fits.that Ripper looks sweet.send me the pics from yure cell and i'll postem.i'd like to do a pac deep purple..got a smoked peppered bird ups today from my blood,looks great,lol..Golden Trees a good nute,1 month in and vigorous roots and fat stalk,yure rite Max it is a great product and their lineup.very potent.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

I do hava a yeller dog in the yard healin up.i must have overwatered the poor thing,lol,my hydrofarm meter been stickin on me lately.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

calicat said:


> Looking good bro.


Thx Calicat.appreciate the visit.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 17, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> Damn those girls got big quick. They look great mane!


Thx my man,were getting there.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 18, 2013)

Lookin good as usual Raiderman!


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow those girls blew up fast! Seems like you were just transplanting them the other day .


----------



## SFguy (Dec 18, 2013)

Those are lush brother.... Damn I can't wait to get back up n running this is gonna be a fat harvest if they keep in track your gonna be floating in a Sea of green


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope all is doin well today my friends,yeah TC they really took off after I topped them,will run 8-10 leads on ea one topped so have more bigger buds than a bunch of popcorn buds...
I hope they do well n flower ,nigga needs a bumer crop this round..yeah be glad to see yure work SF.maybe sooner.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Lookin good as usual Raiderman!


Thx Chronic,good to see ya driving by bro.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 18, 2013)

Sent you a few pics,Including the pics of start and finish.Well just a couple of more days to go on them.JTR the biatch that she is.Back stabbing cunt.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 18, 2013)

Haha I always need a bumper crop  Seems like when you need it the most is when you don't get it 

Realized today I forgot and left my 1K running at 50% strength the first 4 weeks of flower.   but didn't adjust the hood down... no wonder I got a few stretchies


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 18, 2013)

Least you saved on electricity.........


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 18, 2013)

That's true... but the point of running a 1K is not to save energy  hopefully it won't cost too much in yield


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Sent you a few pics,Including the pics of start and finish.Well just a couple of more days to go on them.JTR the biatch that she is.Back stabbing cunt.


they ddnt make it bro.try again.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Haha I always need a bumper crop  Seems like when you need it the most is when you don't get it
> 
> Realized today I forgot and left my 1K running at 50% strength the first 4 weeks of flower.   but didn't adjust the hood down... no wonder I got a few stretchies


is yure ballast adjustable?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2013)

ns job Max.I see yure a smooth operator.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 19, 2013)

Great looking room Max!! Love the homemade reflector in the works, least thats what I think that is. Plants look beautiful.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2013)

that's wat it is.he has one runnin that's 4ft diameter reflector I think.I like big hoods.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep..home made hoods.I wanted to show the frame structure of the hood incase anyone wanted to try one out..that is just the frame from there it is covered in orca film.They are WAY WAY more effective than store bought hoods.The square piece you see in the picture is high polished stainless.This is the second hood we have made out of the orca.Second prototype if you will.
A hole and screw holes are cut in the top of the stainless dead center for the mounting of a base up bulb inside the hoodThey are 5ft sq.These are used for a large area of veg. Where more intense light is not needed.
The system is 2 gallon ebb and grow with tomato cages around the plant.The plants are 33 JTR two querkles and one critical mass 33(she didnt make the grade so wont be grown again)In this section of plants.
There is a picture of start and finish of this crop.A pic of a trimming machine also.Also a pic of a crop being processed with trays of cleaned buds.Most off of JTR and querkle.The jtr is a medium producer and the querkle is a small producer.That crop being processed was mostly off of a small producing plant.Querkle.Im running with light producing high quality plants around 1.3 lbs a lamp (600s)dry weight.
To pluck clean and replant 36 plants takes around 24 hours and the cycle is reset with more plants running.total trim time is around 6 hours.Trim,Clean,Replant,24 hours,set and running again with no stall or down time.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 19, 2013)

that's a good yield.and setup.....................gonna start flowering tomorrow,most of the plants good size overall.one plant has developed a bacteria(pathogen) cuz of the dying leaves slowly,will add 2ml of nonscented bleach to 1 liter water next watering and stop it in its tracks.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 19, 2013)

Ive ran a stake through the root systems before and they will look like they have the creeping cruds.Leaves turn yellow,droop.


----------



## Coolsun (Dec 20, 2013)

Damn rdr those plants are huge! Nice work. Max I might look into Ur design once I get to where I am going. That thing look killer. Hope y'all have a happy holidays.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah its def the best setup ive seen.happy holidays men.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks raider.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

Coolsun said:


> Damn rdr those plants are huge! Nice work. Max I might look into Ur design once I get to where I am going. That thing look killer. Hope y'all have a happy holidays.


theres a soldiers coop thread here riu unfortunately it thrives on panhandling and handouts"its not wat u can do for your country ,its wat yure country can do for you,lol, I was a victim of it ,lol...everything I have here and in storage I paid for myself no help like mst independent Americans with high morals and a conscience.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Thanks raider.


Good morning Max..hell lets get ripped and water the plants,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll get ripped with ya, about to break out the bubbler I think! My plants water themselves though .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

only had 1 needed it,been runnin ro water in the cold,lol, come rain,sleet or snow...
hell yeah, bubblers is top device(wen I have 1)..fixin to go make some breakfast tacos ,any takers?,haha..on Christmas will probably post a pic of the meal I cook.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

Man that totally just made me need food!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

ha ha me to.on Christmas eve I make a 5 lb Chicago style meat lovers supreme,lol..I have a old Italian dough recipe that's hit.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

Sounds killer, I'm making a turkey sandwich from a breast i cooked the other day.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

sounds good.i'm reheating leftover nacho cheese from yesterday,lol,I could live off nacho cheese and peppers.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

heres a couple pics.started flowering last night.these 3gal aeration pots can hold some roots.root pruning technology.








gorilla grape


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

Also the nute lineup is Golden Tree and Blue Planet.Both have wat I need to finish out.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking good raider.You amaze me.You grow some great quality weed.Sent you a few more pics some of the finished hoods.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Lookin good as always! I got some of the BPN organic line im savin up for the summer outdoe. haha

And i just finished up my synth 3 pack and now switched to dyna gro to see if it can really be done with just 2 bottles or nutrients, some snow storm ultra, and hygrozyme. Maybe a splash of molasses too.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 20, 2013)

mmm nachos are great, totally one of my faves!

I love how lush they are man. That nute seems to be treating them really well. Whaqt are those big fat dark green leaves in the bottom right corner of the first pic?


----------



## AllDayToker (Dec 20, 2013)

I've noticed a big difference in my size of plants and how fast they got that big from a 2g smart pot to a 3g smart pot. It's crazy.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> mmm nachos are great, totally one of my faves!
> 
> I love how lush they are man. That nute seems to be treating them really well. Whaqt are those big fat dark green leaves in the bottom right corner of the first pic?


thx man,tryin to give them wat they need,,that's purple kush.out of 6 seeds got 3 of the dark purple indica phenol, it looks like purple Pakistani when ripe.most of these strains are Canadian strains that I will always I have in my garden.all these including sour desiel lean more indica.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Looking good raider.You amaze me.You grow some great quality weed.Sent you a few more pics some of the finished hoods.


Thx Max,hope I get the yield I need,,i'll go upload those and photobucket size them.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

AllDayToker said:


> I've noticed a big difference in my size of plants and how fast they got that big from a 2g smart pot to a 3g smart pot. It's crazy.


yeah most of these been used a few times and are easy cleanup and reuse,smart pot.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> Lookin good as always! I got some of the BPN organic line im savin up for the summer outdoe. haha
> 
> And i just finished up my synth 3 pack and now switched to dyna gro to see if it can really be done with just 2 bottles or nutrients, some snow storm ultra, and hygrozyme. Maybe a splash of molasses too.


thx Budbro,that sounds like a good game plan also.will cruise over and peep at yure new thread.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope santa delivers this yr,lol,I been on the ignore list for sometime,haha.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Sent you a few more pics some of the finished hoods.


I didn't gettem shootem to me again.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 21, 2013)

Good MORNINGGGGGG Raider. Time to wake and bake.Resent the pics to you.
There is a not a grow shop around here that carry's blue planet.I thought i might do a test run as good as everyone's grows are looking on it.Ill talk to my local grow shop and see if they an get it.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 21, 2013)

After you mentioning Chicago pizza yesterday i had a meat lovers pizza with mushrooms and bell peppers.It was great.For what ever reason after you mentioned it i got hungry..Texas is a drive to get some pizza.
I seen in a post you mentioned canadian strains..ive grown a few of them out and never cared for them.I grew out some grape god from next gen i think it was and was not to impressed..they get large enough and look pretty but it wasnt the taste or no where near the potency i am looking for.
Ive got some sweet tooth from bc bud depot im scared to even pop.i dont want to waste my time .What do you think?Ive grown out allot of the larger producing strains ive just never found one potent enough to stay around.Although heavy duty fruity from thc seeds was a tasty producer.Buds kind of ugly color though..but would send you on a magic carpet ride for sure.I might pop some of them again and try it again,It tasted like coca cola.Everyone hated to see it in a bag but loved smoking it.
Damn im smoking JTR again get up at five in the morning take a hit off the pipe of JTR..then cant go back to sleep.Its like being on coke or something..this shit aint normal weed man...
Well anyhow ive got four ace of spades running right now.They will not be grown to their full potential though. For two reasons One is i got a bad batch of bud blood that freaked them out and stunted vert growth right off of bat The other is they were seed plants that had several clones taken from each.
There is one ace female that got so big so fast i didnt even have a chance to get a clone off of her.Like jack and the bean stalk fast.Ive got her in a mother bucket with a bunch of clones off of her right now.She just got too tall too fast to get into bud.With this strain i either will not top it or only top once for two colas.
I just made a first batch of shatter. Not as good as i want it yet,Some people are tripping on it though.Some shatter made out of JTR off of this next batch should be stooopid.
We just made a batch of tincter for medical patients out of vodka we just give it to people with cancer and others who need it.6 fifths of vodka.People are tripping on it too..but its one of the few things a cancer patient can take.It tastes like crap so the mix it with juice to drink it.Super high resin content and the alcohol takes it straight into the blood stream ,If you have any pain it will kill it.I dont drink but got fucked up making it one time with my bare hands.The alcohol and THC absorbed through my skin.I was fucked up.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry man I still hadn't received them.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

max420thc said:


> After you mentioning Chicago pizza yesterday i had a meat lovers pizza with mushrooms and bell peppers.It was great.For what ever reason after you mentioned it i got hungry..Texas is a drive to get some pizza.
> I seen in a post you mentioned canadian strains..ive grown a few of them out and never cared for them.I grew out some grape god from next gen i think it was and was not to impressed..they get large enough and look pretty but it wasnt the taste or no where near the potency i am looking for.
> Ive got some sweet tooth from bc bud depot im scared to even pop.i dont want to waste my time .What do you think?Ive grown out allot of the larger producing strains ive just never found one potent enough to stay around.Although heavy duty fruity from thc seeds was a tasty producer.Buds kind of ugly color though..but would send you on a magic carpet ride for sure.I might pop some of them again and try it again,It tasted like coca cola.Everyone hated to see it in a bag but loved smoking it.
> Damn im smoking JTR again get up at five in the morning take a hit off the pipe of JTR..then cant go back to sleep.Its like being on coke or something..this shit aint normal weed man...
> ...


yes it depends on the strain.tga is a good name with a lot of stains to choose from.sweet tooth is a good strain.Go to Dank Bidz,click on to Irish Pride whom distributes Outlaw genetics cuz of some legal issues,anyway click on pre98 x dpd and ecpd.i would def get some,yu will thank me later,lol..yeah man this bb is couchlock stone.2 hits yure fried,3 hits feels like I'm hungover this morn got so high and ate tooo many Hershey white choco kisses,lol.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy Holidays raiderman,

I hope Santa gives you the ultimate hookup this year. 

Best of wishes to You and Your Family.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice & Family


----------



## max420thc (Dec 21, 2013)

Ill check it out raider but im noid as fook about ordering seeds in this state.I sweat bullets every time i do it . since i was raided once for it.Its not fun even if they do not find anything.Costs thousands to get around it too.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Happy Holidays raiderman,
> 
> I hope Santa gives you the ultimate hookup this year.
> 
> ...


hey wats up ASV?lol,yeah I'm just struttin rite now.hava good one bud.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Ill check it out raider but im noid as fook about ordering seeds in this state.I sweat bullets every time i do it . since i was raided once for it.Its not fun even if they do not find anything.Costs thousands to get around it too.


its cash orders only.the best discreet packing out there,always got beans,gooey breeder and brother monk always hve killer freebies like no one else.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah def want to thank Irish Pride,Outlaw,and Mountain Colas for the DPD strains.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 21, 2013)

I checked and the two strains they had were chem dd and ECPD.I didnt see anything that said outlaw genetics or mountain colas.I did look at irish pride.
Nothing like a over a half dozen state police show up at your house because customs sent the beans they caught to the state popo ..then they show up.
The prices didnt look to bad though.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

the pre98 cross was in the auction box,like I stated earlier irish pride sells chem lX ,outlaws are ecpd and pre 98.Mt. Colas is the one help bring this altogether for the 2 breeders after like wat happened to yureself Outlaw genetics went underground releasing through irish pride,anyway heres the pics,looks real pro.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;qL56qqwlsRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qL56qqwlsRc[/video]


----------



## max420thc (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks raider.Listening to your Christmas music.Dean Martin.The pre 98 bubba is one of my favorite smokes.The pull should be off monday in the pics it will be interesting to see what kind of weight comes off of it.
I was looking through dankbidz.I think its kind of cool having the small breeders sale their beans.
Ive got a bunch of beans i have yet to pop.How long does it take to finish off the ECPD?Because growing hydro i must keep my finish times around the same for the feeding schedule.
I was gifted a few plants im running through ,three of them look really good.Actually they all look good but three of them look like keeper plants.
My friend who gifted these to me can not keep track of anything.Hes not dumb,Just very lazy and his give a damn is broke.Well anyhoe he gave me four plants .One of them i think i had given him earlier but i dont know.I think its just a similar pre 98 bubba cross.He has no clue what one is what.I tried to straiten out him and his crony,just like i have my egor from losing track of things,Colored wire ties each plant has its own color.Sesame street easy right?When you take a clone off of a mother you look at the color on the mother then tie the color tie to the clone...right?LOL..How can you fuck this up?Well I guess you can.Im not sure how.I went into the clone area and IGOR had taken a bunch of clones off of 4 different ace of spades females..The control color for them was black ..for AOS.Once they were sexed then they get the second color added to the black control color .He cut em all and marked them all black..i asked..what plant did what clone come off of?He said the black one..i informed him there were four black ones.Then explained to him again about the control color vs the indiv. plant color.But for the most part he hasnt lost track of much for awhile.
My buddy gave me four and didnt know what was what.He still dont in a couple of weeks ill have them all but one of them tracked down,I even got him the wire ties so he could track and they still cant figure it out.WOW.The old guy that gave these to him has been growing for decades someplace in mich and IL.One is a bubba ,One is a c99,also pretty sure one is a gdp.But i dont know,along with the clones the "old dude" gave him a pile of beans,lots of c99 cross's and a pile of beans off of a few different strains of BOG.,Some ak 47 cross's.
Well anyhow this plant turns neon purple gets huge resin and smells like grape cool aid. Indica structure huge dense buds.What do you think it could be?Ive never really grown for color and do not have ANY experience with purple plants of any type almost.Just the querkle then i got the space queen pheno and it doesnt even turn purple.The only purple plant ive ever tried to grow doesnt turn purple.I cant complain the lemon taste and high is outstanding.The density of the nugs is unreal also.You could put a nug in a sling shot and knock a coon out of the top of a tree..
Losing track of plants is annoying.Looking at a bunch of plants for hours on end not knowing what plant is what and there is one plant in there you want to keep?WOW.It will drive you nuts.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Annoying and costly....knocked over a tray of clones, mixed up the tags, lost the best four, and saved the weakest two..shit happens. Lol ATB! 
Puff, puff, pass Kandy Kush


----------



## SupaM (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful garden, max! That's a very unique set up. I dig the screens, great idea! ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks supa.Nice looking kush nug brother.The light curtains roll up out of the way to work around the plants so you can get at them to work.They also allow air movement through and under the plants.They just roll up.The ratchet straps they are one go around the roll to hold it into place while you do your thing then it just folds back down into place.
We havnt designed a hood for the bloom room but i know we can design a better hood than what we are currently using and it is one of the best hoods you can get on the market..the super cobras.
I think we may try just lining one of them to see what the difference is first before we make one.


----------



## Coolsun (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey rdr i think i have seen that thread. I didn't read to much of it. Im definitely not trying for the panhandling gig. I like to work for my things. Now info i like getting for free. lol


----------



## raiderman (Dec 22, 2013)

Gd morning from the deep south,lol,I had to tag mine as the seeds come up or i'll lose focus,im prob a lot like yure friend ,get lazy sometimes and distacted ...Yeah Coolsun RIU is a great site,jus occassionaly yule find someone abusing it for personal gain.I'm very much like yureself and thx for yure Call of Duty and contribution to serve and protect our great land .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 22, 2013)

Ns nug Supa.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 22, 2013)

raiderman said:


> only had 1 needed it,been runnin ro water in the cold,lol, come rain,sleet or snow...
> hell yeah, bubblers is top device(wen I have 1)..fixin to go make some breakfast tacos ,any takers?,haha..on Christmas will probably post a pic of the meal I cook.


I gotta have a bubbler.....


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 22, 2013)

That Grav labs? They make some cool stuff.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> That Grav labs? They make some cool stuff.


Yes it is!! I have the mini one as well.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 22, 2013)

load it up.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 23, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> I gotta have a bubbler..... View attachment 2938001


Funny shit true! I have the exact same grav lab bubbler. I got it probably six months ago and have yet to use it lol. Great minds....ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Dec 23, 2013)

Good shit, Raiderman! ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Dec 23, 2013)

Wake and BAKE Marine..Is it only in the army where we get used to getting up at 4 in the morning? The marines get up at the crack of noon?We do more before 6 in the morning than marines do all day..Some one once told me you guys are nothing but glorified sailors ..Get up ..there will be plenty of time for sleep when you are dead.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 23, 2013)

Whew, 

Hope everyone is having an awesome evening. I am toasting the first of my cured Critical Sensi Star and I am impressed with the taste and stone. Waiting on 2 orders to come in ( right after 1st of the year ) and will be doing a grow of NYC Purple Diesel and Lemon & Lime Jones. I got to try some purple diesel a couple of months ago, and I liked it a lot, only got a 1/4, should have got a zip...lol.

Glad to see all is well for you folks. Sorry for the ramble, I am fucked up as a football bat . Here is my bud shot for this grow


Here is a tune for the ages.
[video=youtube;SII4Up2NkAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SII4Up2NkAI[/video]


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Wake and BAKE Marine..Is it only in the army where we get used to getting up at 4 in the morning? The marines get up at the crack of noon?We do more before 6 in the morning than marines do all day..Some one once told me you guys are nothing but glorified sailors ..Get up ..there will be plenty of time for sleep when you are dead.


try 4 am,lol,at least for the first 3 months anyway..i got the pics,i'll postem wen I'm through cookin for the evening.


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

Is that an outlaw genetics strain bro the gorgeous purp nugs?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Whew,
> 
> Hope everyone is having an awesome evening. I am toasting the first of my cured Critical Sensi Star and I am impressed with the taste and stone. Waiting on 2 orders to come in ( right after 1st of the year ) and will be doing a grow of NYC Purple Diesel and Lemon & Lime Jones. I got to try some purple diesel a couple of months ago, and I liked it a lot, only got a 1/4, should have got a zip...lol.
> 
> ...


hey ASV wats shakin,lol,that sensi star is on my to do list and soon.thats bud is strait out nasty,good job .nypd is def on my list as well..great tunes,takes me back a stretch on that one,i was a fan no doubt,,now I'm just a old hippie,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

calicat said:


> Is that an outlaw genetics strain bro the gorgeous purp nugs?


Hello Calicat and thank you,its Blueberry,it does hava good BB color to It, this phenol anyway..I have 1 confirmed girl and boy,both look to be a great couple thus far of gorilla grape.Hope everyone havin a great stoners holiday season,peace.


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

Yw bro. Right on best of luck with finishing up till the karate chop. Have a good xmas bro and keep it real like you always do.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 24, 2013)

Very merry christmas and Happy Holidays to you as well brotha! Here's to another great year almost behind us! All the Very Best! Supa


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanx guys,hell yeah turn on the music and chill,,hahaha chk this out.



[video=youtube;d-J6cJljOiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=d-J6cJljOiI[/video]


----------



## Mr.Head (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy holidays Raider, keep growin that dank bro.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 24, 2013)

Raiders dope always has good yield ,good resin content,proper fade at finish I would imagine it smells great and smokes great too.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

hey appreciate the good words,i try but I am my worst critic on this subject.nycd plants freakin beast and gg..anyone hungry,lol,coconut and choco cream pie and banana pudding.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice pie  Everything's looking good there Merry Christmas

Just posted some pics of mine finally - almost half way through flower -- yea - https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-136.html#post9982828


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

here yu go Max.NS>>>>


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 24, 2013)

Respek! You using an auto trimmer?? how far along are those girls at the top?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Nice pie  Everything's looking good there Merry Christmas
> 
> Just posted some pics of mine finally - almost half way through flower -- yea - https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others-136.html#post9982828


Merry Christmas bro,hope yu have a good one with yure family.. cool,glad yure back,will chk it out.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Respek! You using an auto trimmer?? how far along are those girls at the top?


i wish,lol,I upload these for Max from his cell..the buds at the top are Jack the Ripper,around 7 weex.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.Yep.they were around 7 weeks or so when the pic was taken.They have been harvested and drying for the last two days.Another pull comes off in a little over two weeks almost just like that one.It wont be quit as good as i got fucked by AN making a bad batch of bud blood.It should have been blood red in color instead it was kind of purple.It took me a second to figure out what was wrong.They mixed it wrong at the factory.
Ill be getting a free replacement of bud blood,But it doesnt make up for the lost production.especially from the indica afghani strains i have running..they didnt like it at all.
I just sent you a few more pictures of drying/ curing room.The new run that is replanted monday.With a huge swath of hash material drying out for blasting some butane extraction.
We will be making shatter and wax for days.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

How about that pizza you were going to make raider?


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas I never had time yesterday,i'm pullin the load here in just about every area,lol,,are yu lookin for hired help,lol...my last happy frog were slightly hot bags..they'll give us whatever they want,bad or good.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Here you go Max, ignore the mess,lol, peppered bird,honey glazed ham,dressing,gravy,cauliflower broccoli salad,mac salad,sweet potato casserole,et.Happyholidays RIU>


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

Outstanding ,Looks delish my wife doesnt even put on a spread like that.,Merry Christmas buddy,I wish i had some more help.One thing at a time though.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

thank yu sir,,,,yu to bro and hap newyear,,i make the stuff I was brot up eatin till I get a new cook,lol,jus jk with ya there on that.peace.



[video=youtube;nYmrUmRsATI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=nYmrUmRsATI[/video]


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Raiderman


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Chronic..hope all is well with yureself and family my friend.heres a Christmas update..used fishing line to cage the plants and keep them in their pot space..couple in the front recovered and getting their color back..HOHOHO,HAHAHA,HEHEHE,LOL..peace.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

I never got those pix Max,shootem through again.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

sent them through gmail brother. ..i think that is how you are getting them.When i use regular email you dont seem to get them


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 25, 2013)

The NSA wants to make sure you have to send'em through gmail so they can keep it logged 

Lookin good there raider mine in veg are just starting to hit their stride with one month left for veg.. about to get their last topping they should be really nice by flower time this run unlike my last that was rushed through to get into flower. I gotta figure out how to change my cab up for next run... i'm running through co2 tanks in a day and a half


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

yu are correct about gmail.it follows yure links to facebook,yutube account,tweeter,etc..I don't use gmail but I have an account for frivolous emails,,i not sure if yu have my gmail addy, its diff from yahoo.i never send anything through the network,i already trip easily,lol...thx Reef,thats a lot of co2,wow,i'm running a gas heater for heat and co2,co2 runs very high though I don't hava co2 meter but that smell..I dont have a carbon filter yet,is wy I thinned a few plants out,I can manually deal with this..


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

the grow is setup stadium type.all the outside plants on props all around except at the end for now,mid 2 rows on the floor.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

The phone is a pay phone or drop phone.I will change the phone soon.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 25, 2013)

Honestly i think they get everything from everyone there is nothing we can do about not being watched..they must have allot of time on their hands as they have allot of people to watch


----------



## max420thc (Dec 26, 2013)

Wake an bake marine.There will be plenty of time to sleep when you are dead.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah but if you don't get enough sleep you'll die sooner... catch 22  In fact there's a doc who believes michael jackson died from a lack of sleep.... apparently being put under propofol doesn't count to your body as sleep.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 26, 2013)

thats crazy! Makes sense though. No REM sleep no life.

ever see that russian experiment thing? They took a handful of soldiers and had them in a sensory dep room and piped in this gas that contained a high amount of oxygen and some sort of chemical they were testing. I think they were awake for a week of them going crazy then they fully snapped and starting being quiet. I guess some of them started eating each other and others tore vocal cords from screaming so much. I guess they went in to check on them and they attacked the guards and one got left behind in there and became part of the experiment. 

Basically the second they came off the drugs their bodies went into such a deep sleep they died immediately. 

You guys should look it up. Some real crazy shit. Would make a good movie. haha not 100% sure on validity but it seemed real to me.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 26, 2013)

That's strange doesn't seem right too it takes more than a week of sleep deprivation to die... like a month or two... but who knows


----------



## raiderman (Dec 26, 2013)

in the 80s Ive stayed up as long as 3 weeks and had a little fun along the way,lol,of course I was floatin in Amphetamine sulphate/MDMA at the time.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 27, 2013)

When i was in the military we stayed awake for months other than a hour sleep or two a night.It would make you wish someone would shoot and kill you just so you can get some sort of rest.The starvation and hunger helped us stay awake also though.Ive been so hungry i couldnt sleep and so tired i could move to go eat.
I feel sorry for anyone who has to fight us..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> in the 80s Ive stayed up as long as 3 weeks and had a little fun along the way,lol,of course I was floatin in Amphetamine sulphate/MDMA at the time.


Oh,the 80s were some good times for me,Graduated HS in 1980.
And X was legal,use to love that stuff.Panty dropper in a pill!
Beech


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 27, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That's strange doesn't seem right too it takes more than a week of sleep deprivation to die... like a month or two... but who knows



Yeah im not sure its even real just remember reading something about it a few years ago. haha.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

max420thc said:


> When i was in the military we stayed awake for months other than a hour sleep or two a night.It would make you wish someone would shoot and kill you just so you can get some sort of rest.The starvation and hunger helped us stay awake also though.Ive been so hungry i couldnt sleep and so tired i could move to go eat.
> I feel sorry for anyone who has to fight us..


haha yeah that military life is no picnic,i enlisted in 1979 just after the Iran crisis and vienam cleaning up.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

I would have graduated 1980 also BEECH.i quit school at 17 , got my ged,joined the marines,,i was dismissed a few months later for fighting,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

B


budbro18 said:


> Yeah im not sure its even real just remember reading something about it a few years ago. haha.


it sounds like a class B horror movie I saw on Encore recently.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

also to update GG that I have 3 confirmed males,maybe 4 , not 100% yet. 1 showed nothn..BUMMER DUDE.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I would have graduated 1980 also BEECH.i quit school at 17 , got my ged,joined the marines,,i was dismissed a few months later for fighting,lol.


Well who won the fight....was it worth it? LOL
Grows looking great mane they have really taken off.
You likeing the new line of nutes?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

it was a even fight,both had collateral damage...thx man yeah that golden tree very good and strong,no mistakes in mixing or the plants would prob go up in flames,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

Strong Stuff Eh...How much or how expensive?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

www.humboldtssecret.com 100% organic.....after a 5 week veg and 8 days in nycd stalks approaching 1 inch thick ,some less of course..Here ya go BEECH,i moved things around set my male gorilla grape plants to the side.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

What you do *SAY *screw a Sea of Green, and go all out *FIELD OF GREEN* on us!
AWESOME,Just Awesome.Big yield a coming,Get new scissors.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 27, 2013)

Thx BEECH,this year hasn't been good to me,lol,overcoming some difficult obsticals jus to get to this point I wont go into detail but I think yu know.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 27, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Thx BEECH,this year hasn't been good to me,lol,overcoming some difficult obsticals jus to get to this point I wont go into detail but I think yu know.


Your a good man,RDR keep your head up bro.
MAD Respect for you.
Beech


----------



## SupaM (Dec 27, 2013)

You're still standing Tall though! ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Dec 27, 2013)

Yea..A wold full of people without any honor.I think we should have mandatory service in the military to help instill some of that honor back into our society.
Perhaps im being to harsh though.Have you ever seen that commercial where they guy hands some stranger on the street a brief case he said had 250K cash in it..i think id run like a rabbit if he handed me that case.
Think about it,some stranger walks up and gives you a brief case and says there is a quarter of a million dollars in that case,cash,im going to go in here and be back in a couple of min would you watch this case for me?You dont know him from Adam.Would you be there when he come back for his case or would you do what id probably do? BOLT. A foot race would be on for a quarter million cold hard cash.If you were my buddy your money would still be there when you got back.Every dime of it..but if i didnt know you?What would you do?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

I would not know max till I was in that situation......Karmas a bitch tho!





Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 28, 2013)

RDR Check out lbexs grow.Blackberry Kush





https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/759507-2k-watt-coco-blend-scrog.html
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

yeah I been peepin on that one.looks like top grow of 2013 to me,i'd patent those pics,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

max420thc said:


> Yea..A wold full of people without any honor.I think we should have mandatory service in the military to help instill some of that honor back into our society.
> Perhaps im being to harsh though.Have you ever seen that commercial where they guy hands some stranger on the street a brief case he said had 250K cash in it..i think id run like a rabbit if he handed me that case.
> Think about it,some stranger walks up and gives you a brief case and says there is a quarter of a million dollars in that case,cash,im going to go in here and be back in a couple of min would you watch this case for me?You dont know him from Adam.Would you be there when he come back for his case or would you do what id probably do? BOLT. A foot race would be on for a quarter million cold hard cash.If you were my buddy your money would still be there when you got back.Every dime of it..but if i didnt know you?What would you do?


Sure,i'd hold it for him for a fee, I'd hate to get knocked off for nothing,lol...STEALING is not in my vocabulary at any price.


----------



## budbro18 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah id feel like its a set up. Like a way to get me in trouble or legally shoot/harm me.

Like, "oh shit he stole 250,000 dollars! grand larceny, 5 stars, kill on site!!! hahaha

And id probably hope that they would give me something for holding it, so the fear plus the hope would keep me sitting there. 


Like that homeless guy who found 20 or 40k in a backpack on the street and turned it into the authorities.

He got a couple thousand in donations from people who felt that he was just an all around good person who actually needed the 40k, but turned it in.


[video=youtube;NzUvFt_rwDA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzUvFt_rwDA[/video]

Favorite part was when he says 


"the police asked for his ID and address but all he had was his name and the homeless shelter he had been staying at"

Dude who cant even afford or have use for an ID gave up more money than hed need to turn his life around.


Edit: Guess some guy started a fund raiser for him and got over $100,000!!! HOT DAMN!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

I remember that, and was very honorable of him.ppl will cleave to a man with high honest morals and dignity, tho if I had found it id def go shpping,lol..some cops are money hungry so wouldn't trust them.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont know if the commercial is true or not but you should see the looks on some of those guys faces..you can tell the wheel is turning.Have you ever seen the commercial im talking about? i cant remember the name of the company that sponsers it though.funny shit for sure.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 28, 2013)

I was kind of waiting for them to hand it to someone who would take off running.That would have been funnier yet.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

haha,,,,heres a gg girl,







and a boy.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking Great M8. Steady as She Grows 

I am thinking of ordering a gallon of the golden tree for my next round. A lot cheaper than boost, with all the bennies it has, looks like a great product and it seems to be doing right by you as well.

Have a Safe and Happy New Year My Friend.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

Thx ASV,yes Golden Tree is a top of the line , great product,it also recovered 2 plants that were lookin rough quickly, a gal. will last while.Hava good one .


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

The Blue Planet liquid blue worx great with it.


----------



## Ibex (Dec 28, 2013)

raiderman said:


> yeah I been peepin on that one.looks like top grow of 2013 to me,i'd patent those pics,lol.


Aw shucks! Is the top grow a real thing?? 

A real camera is in my list at some point. For now its just cell phone pics 

Thats a good idea, I will look into watermarking my images.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

your welcome there lbex.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

I guess I should update ea strain so will see progress and yule know which is which.

purps






purple kush







sour D







gorilla grape







nycd


----------



## max420thc (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great raider everything nice and healthy


----------



## raiderman (Dec 29, 2013)

Thx Max and gd morning..wake and bake my friend,cold front just blew in ,great growin weather,indoors of course.


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking like a nice healthy grow all around. 

I have about a month to come up with my menu for this year. It is nice to have a break from the grow and even better to see your grow to keep me dreaming during my down time.

Thanks for all the pics raiderman and also to the others that contribute some pics.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 30, 2013)

Good Morning sleeping ugly..time to wake and bake..


----------



## SupaM (Dec 30, 2013)

Maaaaan, we been up! lol ....and on one, puff, puff, pass Kandy Kush ATB!


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 30, 2013)

i had exodus kush for breakfast but for dinner is super sour og. help yourself it's on the table right there.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2013)

lol, that Exodus sounds great,super sour must be near toxic levels ..my sour diesel leaves goin into flower are vry stinky haha


----------



## raiderman (Dec 30, 2013)

Wats Happening fellow danksters,,hope everyone has a good NewYear and to come,,lets all make some sick cash this yr,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm down with that! ATB!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Wats Happening fellow danksters,,hope everyone has a good NewYear and to come,,lets all make some sick cash this yr,lol.


Co.Is hurting me....Hope the new law slows there shipping.Think its 1st of 2014.
Anyone else feeling, the effects of influx from Co?
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

I been hearing a lot lately , especially in Houston,alot of ppl making runs up there....heres my choosey gg male,pollen very soon.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2013)

The Cats collar stills the show,Awesome RDR.
Plants seem to be really liken the Golden Tree! 
Beech
ps.there flooding the Big D markett


----------



## max420thc (Dec 31, 2013)

I know of a guy who just moved to Colorado.He is a grower and breeder from around here..he went to a can. cup out west and was offered a job as breeder in CO. He has since talked to my buddy and said there are no growers worth a fuck in CO.He said most of the weed coming out of CO is garbage.
This guy is a very experienced grower and breeder.These are his opinions and assessments not my own.
My own opinion is there are good and bad growers everywhere and there is always room at the top.
He gave me a plant that looks like it has allot of promise.Ill need to grow it a couple of more times to get used to growing it.Its a cross between ultra blue berry and a local strain called horse hair.
Its a seven generation stabilization.It has no name yet as the breeder kept track of all them by numbers and never named the plant.Odd i kind of think.
I think we will call it ultra horse though.


----------



## max420thc (Dec 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I been hearing a lot lately , especially in Houston,alot of ppl making runs up there....heres my choosey gg male,pollen very soon.


Looks great.Males make me nervous though.I had a unintended breeding experiment a long time agnce the male wasnt even in the flower room but the pollen somehow got into the flower room and knocked up all my ladies.I was wringing seeds out of buds like you would water out of a wash rag.
It really sucks to have one of them shoot nut all over your ladies and impregnate them when you are not looking.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;2fc36Hc2n2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fc36Hc2n2s&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

they make me nervous as well,lol,its ina small compartment with a door.it should be ok.as soon as I see a cluster open up i'll cut him down.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2013)

I think I did ok with my male not cross pollenating, but I had about 3 plants self pollinate I found the male flowers tucked inside when I cut em. Only one was bad though, the others I've only found a couple beans. That looks like a nice male, seems to have pretty full flowers forming.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year raiderman,

May Your 2014 be full of good cheer and grows without measure. 

Thank You again for showing us the right way to grow. 

Peace and Harmony to You and Yours

Asmallvoice & Family

PS: Chopping the Ice Bomb as we speak, taking a break to fix a bourbon and 7 up and give my damn hands a break...lol


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

thx guys I'm really wanting a good branch to seed,maybe 2..th golden tree is well worth the buk no doubt BEECH and thank you...heres wats shakin for now will update again on the grow next week.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Happy New Year raiderman,
> 
> May Your 2014 be full of good cheer and grows without measure.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year also ASV,Thx for stopping by,,there are some better growers and ways than mine,i just enjoy growing haha,,sounds like a game plan,peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2013)

OH ya Happy New Year Guys!!


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

to you as well TC.i could use a change haha..one of my little NYC diesels 11 days flower.


----------



## smoke and coke (Dec 31, 2013)

raiderman said:


> lol, that Exodus sounds great,super sour must be near toxic levels ..my sour diesel leaves goin into flower are vry stinky haha


the exodus kush has become my favorite and will def. be popping 1 of those beans this year and clone the crap out of it. this will be the 3rd bean of this pack and if it is as good as the other two, i will either buy another pack or make some fems.

the emerald triangle ssog was a freebie. not as sour as i expected and can't taste any og. i am not big on the taste but other people like it. frosted up really nice and it's a pretty good smoke. i did some topping and a little lst and it bushed out nice. would have worked great with a scrog. i wouldn't buy a pack of these but that is only due to the 1 bean that i had. lol


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

maybe find u a good keeper,,,emerald triangle? heard a lot of good about them..Gorilla grape is a keeper here,having that violet dpd f3 male and urkle clone only cross makes it more exciting to grow.very limited pacs wen available.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

purple kush is a real beauty when shes through,prob my favorite bcseedking strain,some real put yu down smoke,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm doing some thinning veg out,all the topped out plants set 10-12 leads,plenty enuff,,Like Ed R. would say "fewer branches bigger buds".


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;f8BtB4C3Vi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8BtB4C3Vi8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

Smoke and Coke fire this up.were ina New Year.


----------



## Coolsun (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year guys. Hope y'all have a great year. And rdr your grow is looking awesome man.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year to yu and yures Coolsun,fire up some sugar can.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

getter done raider love them plants man


----------



## raiderman (Jan 1, 2014)

thx BigWorm,hoping to finish this one off in 3rd week of feb or around so I can relocate to a better surrounding,lol..good to see ya bud ,loving the TGA threads.i'm going to add 1 or 2 TGA strains next round,Deep purple is one.which strain do you find best?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

haha I think I'm gonna move to Colorado soon and set up shop there,.open up my own store.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> haha I think I'm gonna move to Colorado soon and set up shop there,.open up my own store.



Ive been wantin to for years. Dont even need to open up a shope but COs been my dream place for a while. Even before it was medical, CO has always looked like a nice state. I wish i could just pick up everything and go there to be free!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

me as well,my family and myself have vacationed for yrs there,like a tradition,,def Colorado over any other state at this point.ppl very friendly.talked to a dude recently that lives in Co ,he had 2 kinds of dank and hes not a grower,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

I'd be cool runnin 4k and 2 portable greenhouses for a start.i already know how to operate a store.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hell yeah, i help a guy with MS who moved to my state from CO. God knows why he would having medical in his state and one of the few conditions that warrant an immediate medical card, no bullshit to jump through. I hook him up with as close to medical as i can get/grow and roll blunts for him because hes losing control of his hands. Id never leave that place.


Never been there personally but have a few internet friends who do video projects who live there so ive seen alot of the place through editing videos haha.

I can just tell its a natural chill mountain area and from what everyone else has said it confirms that. Heard costs can get up there with electricity and rent but it all depends on where you are like any state.

Having a greenhouse and a whole set up indoors so you can cycle things through from in to out haha.

Id probably grow my 6 allowed plants in the greenhouse starting in winter with supplemental lighting to keep em vegging so theyd already be half grown for summer.

Thatd be a way to get around the 6 plant rule. Just grow 10lb trees. haha


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

we used to rent a cabin every yr for a week in san isabel,take the train up to pikes peak,crossing the royal gorge,go deep in the rocky mount ,,I'm already there ,lol,.O' I'd figure something out on that other issue.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> we used to rent a cabin every yr for a week in san isabel,take the train up to pikes peak,crossing the royal gorge,go deep in the rocky mount ,,I'm already there ,lol,.O' I'd figure something out on that other issue.


Pikes peak,Oh hell NO,Im still tramatised from my ride in the floorboad @ 11yrs old,scared to death of hieghts.
Could not even look out the window was screaming STOP I want out! very vivid to this day!
Beech


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

I've always wanted to go up pikes. I'd love to ride up with one of the rally drivers that run it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I've always wanted to go up pikes. I'd love to ride up with one of the rally drivers that run it.


Thats a Death wish.......Not on my Bucket list.[video=youtube;YN1D48zqR_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN1D48zqR_8[/video]
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

I watch the news and said an avg price was 80.qtr.i'm sure theres a conneseur smoke that goes for more.in Dtown and houston its 20. a gram across the board,its not easy getting weight deals.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Thats a Death wish.......Not on my Bucket list.[video=youtube;YN1D48zqR_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN1D48zqR_8[/video]
> Beech


Haha,my dad used to drive close to the edge messin with us,lol.thats prob where my nerve condion prob come from,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

heres the way to go.

[video=youtube;hPjL5P-j4vE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPjL5P-j4vE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Haha,my dad used to drive close to the edge messin with us,lol.thats prob where my nerve condion prob come from,lol.


You see any cars that missed a turn,My pops had the gall to pull over and take pics.ME still screaming.





Saw this in another thread...100 bucks for 7gs NO WAY would I ever pay that.
Beech
76 bucks tax on a OZ


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

I always thot 80. was fair for anything.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 2, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Saw this in another thread...100 bucks for 7gs NO WAY would I ever pay that.
> Beech
> 76 bucks tax on a OZ


that is crazy. over 20% tax. 

i guess it's no diff. with cigs or alcohol, you don't see the hidden taxes.

next they will put most of the tax in the price as hidden taxes, then you will only see the standard state sales tax on the bill.

around here for top shelf is 400 a zip and no hidden taxes. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

I can say around hear unless you know someone you will pay $50 an 1/8 for anything good. Its basically nugs for 50 or crap for 20-25. The funny thing is what most people call nugs....and try to charge 50 for. I've only seen 2 bags in the last 5 years that I would consider worthy, though I don't really see anyone elses stuff very often. So $100 a 1/4 sucks, but is very common any where I've lived, at least at a dispensary you get to pick out what you want from a variety. Now the tax definitely sucks too but I guess thats the cost of walking into a store to buy some herb. The tax on ciggarettes is huge, but everyone is used to it now.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

like saving the hidden fees for the middle man,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> like saving the hidden fees for the middle man,lol.


its 60 a oz for crap here.and 0 growers , cuz theres nothing nowhere.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Damn! that would suck TC! we get some good shit in from CA/CO every couple weeks.

Finished upthe last of my cherry pie the other day and i think i spent 275 on a zip and its some top shelf. Had banana OG from the same guy from CA and it was on point but for a pricey 3 a zip but was a little better than the cp.

I wish i could spread it to more places than just mine! Everyone deserves good weed without being hassled or ripped off!


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 2, 2014)

the more people that pay the tax the better. i hope the state can make a killing and the rest will follow. 

i would def. pay the 20% tax if i could walk in and buy over the counter. but since i am self sufficient, i am not going to worry about it.

i would even pay out those prices to sample some of raider's grows lol


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2014)

oh I've got good weed without tooo much hassle. I just have to grow it myself hehe.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hell yeah id pay top dollar to smoke some of the OGs grows on here.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 3, 2014)

Where i grew up in Oregon when i was a kid it was wonderful .One of the most beautiful states you would ever want to be in.Same with Washinton and Colorado.
The problem is(they dont see it as a problem)Californians move into your state and screw it straight up so bad you cant live in it.
They are all communists and socialists.They start taxing the shit out of everything EVERYTHING. Pretty soon the state is not worth living in.
No jobs.No economy,Crime and welfare people all over the place and free loaders of every stripe.The cost of living is outrageous.Trash all over the streets.
In Colorado They have made it almost illegal to own a gun in the state.You cant cut down a fucking tree..In Denver(shit hole of the state)You cant go into it as a company(construction without paying off the Democrat communists that run the city(same as Chicago)If i were looking for a place to move it sure wouldnt be Colorado.Unless you want to be a slave..even more so to the government.
Many of these legal states you would have to be high as fuck to live in them.Thats why business and people are leaving them in droves.
If you knew what ive paid in tax's you would shit..its fucking government slavery and i would have no interest in tightening the collar around my neck moving to CO,CA and places like that.
If you earned 100K a year with the state local and federal tax's you would be LUCKY as fuck if they LET you keep 40K a year.What are you going to do with 40K a year?If you earn 35 K a year you dont pay hardly any tax and get to keep it all.The thing is the guy who earns 100 K a year is working 60 to 80 hours a week and the guy who earns 35 works 40..WTF? Well their dream of making us all the same has worked out pretty well for them.The only ones making any money in the economy are HARD CORE drug dealers and politicians who are stealing from the public.
All some of us are growing marijuana are modern day boot leggers .Just like our great grand pappy used to do making moon shine with his still to feed his family.
What i find weird is people are willing to pay for quality..some people are anyway.Those who have money are willing to pay for quality.
People will pay to watch some MFer carry a foot ball down the field millions of dollars..but the guy who comes into your home to install fine wood work and trim..who is a real craftsman and spent years learning his trade ..they bitch and bawl about paying that man 25 bucks a hour to make your home comfortable and nice to live in.
One of my buddies is a copper smith..one of only a couple in the US..they pay him what he wants and dont bitch about it either.
Another one is a engineer who wrote programs to interface robotic assembly lines.They paid him what he wanted.
My dad always told me.If you want to be a ditch digger be the best ditch digger you can be.If you dig the best ditch's you will never run out of work.
For those of you who might think government is on your side just because a state legalized marijuana you better think again..they are not on your side..just in your pocket.
The feds are still busting people right and left for it in legal states seizing all the assets of those legal growers you see on TV.
I heard once and thought it was true.If the government were serious about the drug problem what they would do is legalize it and tax and regulate it out of business just like they do every other small company in the US.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 3, 2014)

raiderman said:


> I always thot 80. was fair for anything.


Yea it used to be.Thing is the cost of power goes up..the cost of nutes goes up.The cost of delivering those nutes to supplier or end user at 4 bucks a gallon gas in some places is what makes everything go up.What used to be a fair price 15 or even 5 years ago is not a fair price today.Many places are going to see huge increases in power costs in the upcoming years.In my state alone the feds are shutting down five power plants with nothing to replace them with.Guess what is going to happen to power costs?
Your area might be different as you have power falling out your ass you can use.Most places are going to see huge increases in power costs.This at some point this will cause inflation in not only marijuana prices but everything else in the economy.
So if you sale a quarter for the same price you got for it fifteen years ago but it costs you more to grow it than it did fifteen years ago then you are losing ground.Not only that but you are paying higher prices to live with less money to do it with.
High quality indoor dope cost money to grow..no way around it.It also takes massive amounts of time.Experience to grow good dope didnt just fall out of a tree it takes time and experience screwing shit up to get good at it.In these legal states everyone who found a seed in a bag of dope is now growing outdoor weed.
I get a bag of weed from around here that is considered good quality from time to time just to see what the other growers are doing.
One guy who has cancer i help was flying back and forth from cali to here to get medicine.He says mine is better..Another went to MI and purchased some JTR from their shop and said mine was more potent and tasted better.Another from CO put his bag back in his suit case and smoked my dope.
Raider i heard you were going to get some TGA gear to grow .Ive grown out a bunch of TGA gear and its all good.All of it.I know you are partial to purple strains.Ive never grown out the strain you mentioned but Id recommend to anyone the jilly bean.Its a large producer of top shelf weed that will crack your skull and the taste is unbelievable.Some say its the best dope they ever smoked.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

That Jillybean does look top shelf,i may give that a try .thx Max..i hear ya on the prices..I went to Hawaii for a month one yr in the 80s and it was 60-80 a qtr then,30 yrs later its the same price,in the 70s yude pay anything for dank....Even in san fran,I was scoring buddah thai stick(opium laced thai stick) and payed 250 a zip in early 80s,but was the most indulging,lol...ppl say weeds high?try growing it...yeah some friends in Houston ,Dallas and afew locals all tell me the cali dispen bud isn't even close to mine, or maybe thier jus good liars,lol


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 3, 2014)

I had a few friends who moved out to Cali a few years ago and they smoked my Grape God a while before they left.

So they come back for the holidays and shit and were talking about the life out there and the weather and the weed and they tell me that theres some good shit but the Grape God i grew blew away 90% of what was out there. I couldnt believe it myself but the markets so big i dont doubt it gets flooded with a good amount of bullshit. Well, that and the Grape God was some super kill. MMMMM i miss her. Have fun growin her out! She wont disappoint.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

I in doubt though believe Hawaii rules in the weed world and prob always will because of environment.prices are much higher tho than here.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I had a few friends who moved out to Cali a few years ago and they smoked my Grape God a while before they left.
> 
> So they come back for the holidays and shit and were talking about the life out there and the weather and the weed and they tell me that theres some good shit but the Grape God i grew blew away 90% of what was out there. I couldnt believe it myself but the markets so big i dont doubt it gets flooded with a good amount of bullshit. Well, that and the Grape God was some super kill. MMMMM i miss her. Have fun growin her out! She wont disappoint.


a lot of Mexican cartels growin in the sticks in the US lately using their crappy homegrown methods with good beans and pitchin it out at market prices.well cared for weed is always the topshelf.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 3, 2014)

raider bro so far i like all the tga strains my fav is the cheesequake great yields and love that dank smell also aos is a good color changer, mickeykush is some sweet tasteing weed with a good painkiller high


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

I love cheese cake,lol, Cheesequake and jillybean will work ,the AOS looks great ,its just more sativa than I like to grow but looks sick.Thx BW.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> raider bro so far i like all the tga strains my fav is the cheesequake great yields and love that dank smell also aos is a good color changer, mickeykush is some sweet tasteing weed with a good painkiller high





raiderman said:


> I love cheese cake,lol, Cheesequake and jillybean will work ,the AOS looks great ,its just more sativa than I like to grow but looks sick.Thx BW.


Well soon enough, I'll know the sex on my three Cheesequake x (KushberryxJillybean) lol....wish me luck! ATB!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2014)

I've really wanted to grow the jillybean, and the kushberry before. I've had them in my cart to order and just didn't for one reason or another. That sounds like a killer cross though.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

yeah theres nothing in the world that can touch kushberrys dank,it lacks yield but extreme sour berry dank..is ti ure first cheesequake run Supa? If so hows the smoke..haha everytime I bump into the sour diesel trimming it starts smelling like cat piss violently,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2014)

First run of this cross, put together by my guy Barrelhse. I just threw them into flower, but they vegged for about 6 weeks, so if female, they should be nice. Clones of all three of course. I have Kushberry in seed form also, it's the reason I'm runnin' this cross.lol ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope she does well for you..i'd like to cross my gorilla grape pollen with my best purps.ive grown purps a few times so I already kow what to look for at mid flower when I sex them.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 3, 2014)

i had 2 phenos of the jilly bean.

1) had a lighter smell of orange candy. nice tight buds. 
-fully cured- taste a little sweet with a hint of orange. i like this one.

2) had a very strong smell like perfume. buds not as tight as above but still nice. more orange hairs. seemed like it needed more drying time than pheno 1. 
-fully cured- smells very strong orange. even tho i can't keep my nose out of the jar, i just dont care for the taste. 

the high is the same for both. 

i am not happy about the taste of pheno 2 due to my selected male smelled like it when i rubbed the stalk and smelled my fingers. that strong smell was why i chose that male. but someday i will see what he did for the girls.


i hit up both the jilly bean phenos along with 6 other girls of diff. strains and i am still de-seeding. it's a slow process when i need to pick and choose the time to do it so i don't stink the place up with people around. 

i had a bad ratio of male to female out of my 10 pack. a family member felt bad and ordered a 5 pack of the jilly bean. she does not grow or smoke but kept 1 and gave me 4. i will def. grow these out and continue my breeding project.

yeah i call it breeding because i had a selection process. not saying it was a good selection ok ok i will continue my pollen chucking process.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 3, 2014)

The pheno i had tasted and smelled like sweet pink grapefruit.Got very large colas on it.The stone was completely wig splitting ..When it was growing it would smell to me like fresh wet paint until it got to the end of bloom.It liked to finish a little late and stretched fox tailing some.I dint care for that so she had to gther than that she was outstanding.
Pretty orange hairs nice dense buds.Good producer excellent quality ,excellent high,nice citrus smell.Out fucking standing for sure.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

haha I haven't done a whole lot of chucking myself,a few projects here and there,I enjoy buying top rated strains and work with that.if I hadn acquired these gg beans I prob wouldn't fool with it.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

do you have any updated pics to shoot over here Max?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

gg .so far soo good.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey man, how you doin'? Been busy with holidays myself so haven't been on.

You training your plants this time around? Less of a SOG?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

been doin ok,,,its still a sog tho,most are topped,some aren't,gotta keep the canopy even,,I staked all the plants ,even short ones,its all about weight,.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 3, 2014)

raiderman said:


> its still a sog,most are topped,some aren't,gotta keep the canopy even,,I staked all the plants ,even short ones,its all about weight,.


Hell yeah, it's always about weight haha. Yeah I'm strugling myself to keep my canopy even. I'm trying to go the no top, just super crop or lst method, plants are getting to wide to fit.

I figured I asked because I see more "training" on these compare to your last grow. Could be from the golden tree, better side branching... I can see obvious topping but that's besides the point.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

its easier to run 2 lights ,yu can put yure taller plants at one end ,shorter ones on down and still able to keep the light on ea one good.most were topped no real training,other than keeping all the sites open for light and removed the base leaves as it grew,lol,I can spend a lot of time in there manicuring the plant when I'm bored.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2014)

but if you were referring to topping as training,yes I guess I did.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 4, 2014)

No recent photos right now.Nothing really new going on..once youve seen my grow you about seen it all..it just does the about the same thing over and over again.just like clock work.Other then when someone at the factory is fucking up nutes and screwing me with that shit.You can control everything that goes on in your grow..but you cant control some dumb fuck at the factory mixing shit wrong.
The next week end i have a pull coming off then two weeks after that another pull.
It should all be straight after that run though.
The run i put in 12 days ago looks pretty good although it got hurt a little by over powered bud blood(will switch to bud ignitor next run)
Factory rep told me bud blood is not to be used with the new sensi formula..i told him it would be nice if they had notified or tried to notify their users.(they didnt)
The next runs im going to use most of their line up and see how it works.Ive always kind of mixed and matched my products by what has worked for me.But there new system will not be cross compatible with other products.
The new PH perfect system has been working well although i still have experienced some ph drift..i dont mind that at all.It has been over all more stable than anything else that i have used.
The new system drops out ALLOT of the bottles of stuff they had in their old system.No more cal mag,humics,fulvics,Sea weed juices or anything else..Most of the products have had them included into the mix now.Nirvana is containing allot of them im assuming.
I would think it would be on the order of golden tree.That one jug of golden tree if i were growing in another system would take the place of All of my humic and fulvic acids..probably my sea weed juice too,
Im not sure what you said it cost for the golden tree..i think it was rather expensive.Dose level and concentration mean allot though.
How much would it cost to buy fulvics humics sea weed juice,micro nutes etc.?So when you get to looking at the over all cost of running a grow and having these products used..(old school style) It would end up costing you allot more for all the products vs just one.Like golden tree.
What does this stuff do exactly?Well it chelates the nutes making them soft and easy for the plant to uptake.It breaks down old plant material in the root system converting it to usable compost for the plant to uptake.Supplys the plant with micro nutes.
Yea it has to do with how large your buds gets..what kind of quality the buds you put out are.The potency of the product.If you are not using a product like this you are missing out on production.Just look at raiders grow and how healthy the plants are.Its a no brainer if you are not using a health enhancer (as we can call it )you should be using it,If not you are missing the boat on quality and production.
There is no doubt in my mind from seeing some of the grows on here there are many growers who produce a better quality product than you will find at a dispensary.Why would that be? Its because we care about our plants and a quality product.Someone growing in a 10K ft warehouse is growing strictly for production normally.The same with these large outdoor growers.Most of them are strictly for production and not quality.
Outdoor dope is exposed to changing humidity changing weather.Pollen and dirt blowing in the wind sticking to the buds.Ive seen some nice outdoor grows dont get me wrong.But the plant quality is never as good as what is grown indoors.Its not that the taste is bad..normally it is good.But the potency is highly lacking especially for my high tolerance to THC.
Ive been running AN for a long time but ive got the itch to try a new product.Ive been thinking about trying a side by side match up with dutch masters.Ive tried it before and liked their product.
The other product that ive seen that has impressed me with both price and the results of the grow has been this blue planet nute line up..Ive been looking at it on line after watching raiders grow and seeing a few others using it.They are very cheap in price.The results look outstanding also.Id be interested in knowing how a hydro run on blue planet would doIve got chatty weed wow.
JTR is the shit.Really ive grown out allot of TGA gear.This jack the ripper is fucking soaring high.Its not as productive as allot of strains ,Its not as taste as some other TGA gear..BUT tastes great.But you cant beat this fucking high..wow..soaring.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

Bud blood is a good product and good accelerator,its pretty strong stuff,,..most def indoor weed is usually twice as good outdoor and wont get a good price..GO TGA,lol


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 4, 2014)

i am having a hard time reading your above post max. maybe need some paragraphs and a little shorter. not trying to be an ass hat or anything, it could be the OG18 that was left in my grinder from last night. 

ima go smoke something else and maybe bring me down a bit and try and read it again. i know there is a lot of good info and experience there.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

og18? that stuff should be only approached with extreme care,,the smoke was so strong made my hands shake,lol..I thot I was gonna hve to go to therapy when I ran out haha.
on Max post I read a little smoke a little read a little smoke a little,a lot of good info there,A lot of words.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 4, 2014)

I usually skip post like that,But max has some great info!!So I do as RDR does.
Beech


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 4, 2014)

i love the og18 except the yield. i started 1 bean and grew nice but was low yield. i took 2 cuttings and was even less yield. i had finished off the year with 2 more of those cuttings and was even less. i have no idea why.

the og18 was my favorite smoke until the exodus kush cured. now i save the og18 for that little extra to get to sleep.


i put on my glasses and made it thru max's post. lol


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

everything staked ready to go. one nycd that's rootbound ,will transplant it next water need,the nycd plants blow up 2-1 over the avg plant.not a prob with root pruning in thee fabric pots and they are packed already.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's Tommy RDR.
Beech






Damn looking REAL nice in there.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

the purps







sour D







purple kush







nycd







peace.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> View attachment 2951258
> Here's Tommy RDR.
> Beech
> 
> ...


that's a kewl cat BEECH.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 4, 2014)

He is 20lbs of mean! And a very good friend.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a female traditional Siamese named Sam (Samantha) ,she weighs 25lbs or more.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

gotta love the nycd.day 15 flower


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Some nice ladies rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

THx WBW..you guys know how to do diesel right,lol,smells just like fresh petro.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry i got chatty weed and a over active mind.
Here is a growers tip i have always wanted to give out because i think it is cool.
Here ill try a paragraph even..You know how you get resin stuck all over your hands and you cant get it off..then smell like dank for a day or so even though you have washed up good and the shit still wont come completely off..
Well what you do is by a bottle of crisco or other cooking oil.Probably have it under your kitchen sink.When you finish trimming you soak your hands or effected areas with crisco.Do not WET your hands first.Then rub it in and it will cut the resin loose from you.Then you wash the oil off with dawn dish washing liquid and there you go.works like a charm.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Haha yeah I know what you mean. I'm running a cut of stardawg that smells just like that. I also got some original sour diesel plants vegging now looking for something close to the clone if I can find it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 4, 2014)

fucking awesome bro if i had only one thing to better ur grow it would be add more plant, i mean everything is great, i must say a beautiful job ur doing but i learned to try and fill every little bit of space i got, im not saying over crowd them cause that can lead to all kinds of problems but shit add like 4 more next time and get ur bang for ur buck hahaha take it easy bro


raiderman said:


> everything staked ready to go. one nycd that's rootbound ,will transplant it next water need,the nycd plants blow up 2-1 over the avg plant.not a prob with root pruning in thee fabric pots and they are packed already.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2014)

thx BigWorm,I do agree ,out of 5 -3 gal pots on the gorilla grape regs got 1 girl,that knocked 4 pots out,i'm not runnin a scrubber rite now so I thot this be good enuff for now.2 plants were kinda mutated growth lookin for some reason and ditched those,thats 6 in 3 gal pots I had to remove..the stadium around the outside plants workin out great..


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Sorry i got chatty weed and a over active mind.
> Here is a growers tip i have always wanted to give out because i think it is cool.
> Here ill try a paragraph even..You know how you get resin stuck all over your hands and you cant get it off..then smell like dank for a day or so even though you have washed up good and the shit still wont come completely off..
> Well what you do is by a bottle of crisco or other cooking oil.Probably have it under your kitchen sink.When you finish trimming you soak your hands or effected areas with crisco.Do not WET your hands first.Then rub it in and it will cut the resin loose from you.Then you wash the oil off with dawn dish washing liquid and there you go.works like a charm.


always feel free to share what you have.like me ,when I get stoned I'm chatty to which is all the time except when I'm getting some puss,lol.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 5, 2014)

raiderman said:


> always feel free to share what you have.like me ,when I get stoned I'm chatty to which is all the time except when I'm getting some puss,lol.


Haha,thats when Im the most chatty...Like it dirty!!!
Beech


----------



## skuba (Jan 5, 2014)

I LOVE nycd, one of the best smelling buds, they look beautiful man


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

awhile back i picked up a pack of Big Buddha's Chiesel. i thought i like cheese and diesel so why not. i grew 1 out and i loved it. if i kept mothers, this would have been one.

i grew another out the next year was was ok but nothing special.

i grew a 3rd and at first i thought i may have a winner with the colors. but smelled and tasted like burnt rubber or tires. i figured maybe i messed up the dry and cure. so i tried a clone and it was the same nasty ass crap, i wouldn't let my dog smoke. now i love my dog and if she smoked, it would be her choice, top shelf for my baby.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

skuba said:


> I LOVE nycd, one of the best smelling buds, they look beautiful man


thx scuba,at lights out I really have to spray intense air freshener.smells like diesel .


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> awhile back i picked up a pack of Big Buddha's Chiesel. i thought i like cheese and diesel so why not. i grew 1 out and i loved it. if i kept mothers, this would have been one.
> 
> i grew another out the next year was was ok but nothing special.
> 
> i grew a 3rd and at first i thought i may have a winner with the colors. but smelled and tasted like burnt rubber or tires. i figured maybe i messed up the dry and cure. so i tried a clone and it was the same nasty ass crap, i wouldn't let my dog smoke. now i love my dog and if she smoked, it would be her choice, top shelf for my baby.


shes a keeper no doubt,looks like sonomas lavender strain.doesnt big buddah carry this one?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm considering pollenating a quarter of the plant,i'd like to run a solid gorilla grape grow next round if all goes well here.the male looks great, clusters of pods forming.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

yeah that is big buddhas chiesel 


Big Buddha Chiesel is a combination of 2 of the best marijuana flavors from Cheese and Diesel developed by the Big Buddha whose breeding experts used a NYC Diesel male from the legendry Soma for a distinctive hint of that grapefruit taste to the ever popular cup winning Big Buddha Cheese.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

you cant go wrong with big buddah ,I ran their bluecheese when it came out in 2006,topped all the plants, a sea of bluecheese..very indica .


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 5, 2014)

raiderman said:


> you cant go wrong with big buddah ,I ran their bluecheese when it came out in 2006,topped all the plants, a sea of bluecheese..very indica .



i first did a couple of barney's farm bluecheese and loved it.

i did a couple of big buddhas bluecheese and was a better yield and very close on flavor to barney's

i also did a couple of big buddhas cheesus. i didn't like the taste of either and 1 would spit nanners around week 7.

i still have a few more beans of each to try again. the main reason i do a variety of strains is because it's all about taste to me. everything i do will do the trick but if i don't like the taste then forget it. i give it away, make hash or it gets tossed out.

wish i could keep mothers, maybe someday.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

its all about flavor here as well first when I pick out a strain..GG comes out once maybe twice a yr and usually 50 pacs total at ea bin.it hasn't been available though for the last 2 yrs. btw.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 5, 2014)

Definitely love tasty buds....that's why i'm back on the hunt again. Having a rough go of it in the bloom room atm. SOGx60's Kush-2 males, Sour Kush-male, and what I though were headband S1's are Not...wtf.... looks like 2/3 Cheesequake x(Kushberry x Jillybean) are females though. They should be good, and my GrapeGod, OSD, and NYPD should be done in the next three weeks or so...I hope!lol vegging we have clones of all those plus I just started another OG#18, OG, Blueberry Headband, Dog Kush, "resin dripper"....things should turn around soon. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 5, 2014)

gd luck on those......I hope I got the right phenol as this one.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 6, 2014)

Preciate it broseph! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 6, 2014)

About three weeks out GG, OSD, NYPD 
ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

Wake and bake.I tried barneys farm and had good luck with what little i have run of theirs..their LSD was fire.I didnt like how she grew though and took to long to finish.
Bummer to have a pretty plant like her and taste like burned tires?Wow..I still have some seeds i grew a long time ago..THseeds heavy duty fruity.Tasted just like coca cola.Would straight screw with your head but looked like complete dog shit.
I had some what was called blue dream around here from a local grower.It looked great in the bag.Had no smell or potency no taste either..wouldnt even get me started to get high.Looked great though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2014)

Sup everyone, plants are looking super nice guys. 

I got a question, and know there's a few TGA faithful in here. I'm a get stoned and play video games type guy, I'm looking at Ace of Spades Qrazy Train or Chernobyl. What would you guys recommend?

I'm going to try and get in on that Sensi Promo on the 10th and get a couple Jack Herer seeds, see if I want to drop $300 on a 10 pack lol.

I gotta get some of that Gorilla Grape  Shit sounds bomb as fuck  I'm running OG Grape Krypt right now, not really any grapeyness but the smokes bomb.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Sup everyone, plants are looking super nice guys.
> 
> I got a question, and know there's a few TGA faithful in here. I'm a get stoned and play video games type guy, I'm looking at Ace of Spades Qrazy Train or Chernobyl. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> ...


thx Mr. Head,appreciate the good words my friend,i'm sure these guys can help you.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Wake and bake.I tried barneys farm and had good luck with what little i have run of theirs..their LSD was fire.I didnt like how she grew though and took to long to finish.
> Bummer to have a pretty plant like her and taste like burned tires?Wow..I still have some seeds i grew a long time ago..THseeds heavy duty fruity.Tasted just like coca cola.Would straight screw with your head but looked like complete dog shit.
> I had some what was called blue dream around here from a local grower.It looked great in the bag.Had no smell or potency no taste either..wouldnt even get me started to get high.Looked great though.


I have a bb that full of color and smell but taste harsh.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Sup everyone, plants are looking super nice guys.
> 
> I got a question, and know there's a few TGA faithful in here. I'm a get stoned and play video games type guy, I'm looking at Ace of Spades Qrazy Train or Chernobyl. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> ...


From those..... Ace of spades is nice, watch for hermies thou. Both my bcs pheno and jtr pheno spit nanners late in flower. Chernobyl is very nice,Really good for motivation and headaches. But for getting stoned and playing video game I'd suggest Timewreck and look for the vortex phenos (rotten fruit smells....my #4 is like over ripe mangos)


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Wake and bake.I tried barneys farm and had good luck with what little i have run of theirs..their LSD was fire.I didnt like how she grew though and took to long to finish.
> Bummer to have a pretty plant like her and taste like burned tires?Wow..I still have some seeds i grew a long time ago..THseeds heavy duty fruity.Tasted just like coca cola.Would straight screw with your head but looked like complete dog shit.
> I had some what was called blue dream around here from a local grower.It looked great in the bag.Had no smell or potency no taste either..wouldnt even get me started to get high.Looked great though.


wake and bake Max..heavy duty fruity is a good yieder also..


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

Yea she done pretty well in yield.
For playing a video game if you want the chernobyl would be one of the best because it has ripper mixed into it.It will be intense and great for video game playing.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

For the present all I have is 10 whoberry and calisnapple .bills bills bills.cant afford nothing presently.will get some outlaw gear anyway from irish pride real soon..all raiderman has goin is this,lol..I have 2 credit cards I owe 22,000 total..I'm slowly getting on my feet ,baby steps,lol...will get some tga gear aftr my gg finishes and others.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 6, 2014)

How i wished you lived around me raider..id hook my nigga up.I got bulbs and ballasts all over the place you would be using.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah that would click.we do share a couple of common denominators..I have more equipment in storage.I have to drive to ft worth everytime,,I need to get my stuff moved here pretty bad and furniture and whatnots.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder who this dude is,lol.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 9, 2014)

I dont know but he is awful bird chested..looks like he needs a few plates of biscuits and gravy..looks like hes starving.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

lol,arnt u the funny one maxie,u dont come here to insult anyone capish,,actually its a bad pic of myself,i was tryin to keep myself out of the pic,tho i still have a 425lb bench.5'9 205 lbs.4%fat.Thx asshole.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

sorry if you felt insulted by myself and friends here over those long winded ass post you make.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 10, 2014)

Im just teasing you ..If i didnt like you i wouldnt give you crap.Doesnt look like you have a ounce of fat on you..hence the biscuits and gravy starving comment..sorry you took it wrong.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 10, 2014)

I didnt feel insulted by comments made about my long winded ass posts..i know i make long winded posts.Why would i get insulted when someone states a obvious admission of truth?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 10, 2014)

raiderman said:


> wake and bake Max..heavy duty fruity is a good yieder also..


 I ran this strain myself not long ago..  



raiderman said:


> I wonder who this dude is,lol.


 Hey bro. hadnt seen you around in awhile. How you doing ?: I've been doing updates like a MO FO almost everyday. IDK if you've had a chance to take a gander at um, but if you would I would really appreciate it. Its good 2 have others input on how they think you're doing IMO. Sometimes where I'm dealing with so many strains, its hard seeing any issues that come up. I've noticed in pictures (in the past) where a few leaves look lighter green than others and went ahead on the next dose and added extra (N) to that next feeding to brighten um back up..  Well, holla at me sometime big dawg. OH! I was going to tell you, I've used a "male" Heavy Duty Fruity pollen to cross a few of my strains in the past. I had heard it was a heavy yielder is to my reasoning behind using that particular male strain. I am working with Cherry Pie right now, I plan on using that, crossing it with my Blueberry Yum Yum and calling it Blueberry Pie..


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;_ygRholyh5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_ygRholyh5g[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Jan 10, 2014)

Happy Friday gents, ladies, and Gladiators! ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

haha,,,day 21 .






















gg


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Im just teasing you ..If i didnt like you i wouldnt give you crap.Doesnt look like you have a ounce of fat on you..hence the biscuits and gravy starving comment..sorry you took it wrong.


no offense taken then.but there are always a handful here that were raised in a barn..haha what have you given me btw?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I ran this strain myself not long ago..
> 
> Hey bro. hadnt seen you around in awhile. How you doing ?: I've been doing updates like a MO FO almost everyday. IDK if you've had a chance to take a gander at um, but if you would I would really appreciate it. Its good 2 have others input on how they think you're doing IMO. Sometimes where I'm dealing with so many strains, its hard seeing any issues that come up. I've noticed in pictures (in the past) where a few leaves look lighter green than others and went ahead on the next dose and added extra (N) to that next feeding to brighten um back up..  Well, holla at me sometime big dawg. OH! I was going to tell you, I've used a "male" Heavy Duty Fruity pollen to cross a few of my strains in the past. I had heard it was a heavy yielder is to my reasoning behind using that particular male strain. I am working with Cherry Pie right now, I plan on using that, crossing it with my Blueberry Yum Yum and calling it Blueberry Pie..


Thx for the invite,,sounds like a killer strain and keeper that blueberry pie.ive never growed cherry pie,wats the taste and stone like?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

my nute mix was alittle strong,i noticed some yellow in there and a few burnt leaves on the bottom,i'm using golden tree and fox farms open sesame.i'm mixing it weak next waterings,set my runoff on my ro system for the best quality tho it has more runoff.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 10, 2014)

OSD  Day 49ish






GrapeGod


----------



## SupaM (Jan 10, 2014)

After only Four tries...wtf? Anyway, took those tonight bro. ATB!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

looking good raider i was born on a mountain and raised in a cave 10000 women couldnt satistfie my crave


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

fucking troy was badass but i like 300 and beauwolf, hey raider what breeder does that gorella grape or is that a cross


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;eWmiv9uIXQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eWmiv9uIXQk[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

this shit tight[video=youtube;cs7CW6xDbL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=cs7CW6xDbL8[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> looking good raider i was born on a mountain and raised in a cave 10000 women couldnt satistfie my crave


hell yeah,i'm a pussy sniffin fool,i'll do it in a cave ,bushes,hell I can do it standin up,haha.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> [video=youtube;eWmiv9uIXQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=eWmiv9uIXQk[/video]


that's badass I haven't seen that one.i'll go rent it tomorrow.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

Outlaw genetics does gorilla grape,there supposed to restock any day like 50 pacs total,they go fast.i'll go swing by there and see if anythings up Bigworm.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;mTByGNUToyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=mTByGNUToyc[/video]shits crazy its got angelena in it to


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm doing a journal for Outlaw and Irish Pride at the moment at Breedbay for free genetics wen I finish this grow.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 10, 2014)

damn thats whats up i got an account there to


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

click breeder,scroll down to outlaw ,click and yu can see the current activity. like this gorilla grape plant,i'm sure he wouldn't mind me showing off his girl.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 10, 2014)

yu can see the leaves same as mine.harvesting male pollen ina few days.wish me luck,i cant afford to to foul this one up,lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2014)

well good luck heres how i did mine


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2014)

man that plant is pretty


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

those girls love to smoke good purple weed,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll do mine like yures.its ina compartment ,not real big but big enuff for light and room.i sure don't want to pollenate the whole room.i'm exhausting the room with the inline fan so air pulls into that room.ther already firing away


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> well good luck heres how i did mineView attachment 2959012


very ns.i like that.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm smoking some stanky gdp.damn this stuff is good,lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 11, 2014)

well good nite bro holler at u tomorrow


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

alright man u be cool bruh.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats a nice looking male there bud, very full male flowers.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

Thx TC and gd morning.its good to keep Lysol around to kill pollen in the air when I have to take it out..i cut the top 6 inches off last nite and sitting in nutrient mix for clones under light with foil covering.they will open faster and with lesser issues. the rest of the plant still under light as well.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

anyone ever get pot drunk?damn I have a hangover feels like,lol.

gdp.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning man, nice bud there for breakfast? 

I'm having coffee, a bagel, and some Sin's OG dabs for breakfast. 

I have had the weed hangover once inparticular. Theres been mornings when I smoked a box of blunts the night before cus I had company and felt a little rough. The hangover only happened the one time though. I had a friend over and we were watchin movies and hanging out and the wife starts making some medicated peanut butter cookies. Well this guy I had over had smoked when he was younger (he's my age so not that long ago lol), but didn't smoke at the time. He decided he wanted to have some of these cookies though....... So my wife brings us out a plate with like 8-10 2inch cookies on it, nice and warm. Without even thinking about it, the whole plate is gone. She finished the next batch and came to sit with us and have some cookies too, and had to get the other plate. The second plate lasted a little longer, but we finished it too, and the wife only had 2-3 cookies. Soooo we hang out a little longer, and he heads home. We both show up to work about 6 hours later to open the store we worked at. NEVER have I felt so rough as when I woke up that morning(from just weed). I would assume it was dehydration that made us feel so bad.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

could be wy,I don't hardly drink sodas or liquor,jus water or coffee.I didnt drnk a lot of water yesterday so I'm sure that's wy...cookies sound cool.I do luv peanut butter cookies is probably why I have none here.lol, I cant eat 1 or 2 of anything,I always indulge mysef.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm the same way buddy. Thats the tough thing about edibles for me. Its really hard to eat just one, but usually I know if I eat more then 1-2 of most things I'll be fcked in a couple hours. I tend to over indulge in my herb as well, but I guess thats the benefits of growin .


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

like I bot a box of peanut butter captain crunch by mistake and I ate the whole box yesterday,haha..yeah isn't an of us buyin street prices to smoke.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

lol, I've done that with bags of dorittos more times then I can count :facepalm:


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

or a 3 lb ribeye on the grill haf cooked,lol.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

That would be my wifes dream man!!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2014)

lol....you do know i was referring to actual bar-b-que.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 11, 2014)

Ya when we go to the steak house she always wants to order the 32 oz beast steak.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 12, 2014)

raiderman said:


> For the present all I have is 10 whoberry and calisnapple .bills bills bills.cant afford nothing presently.will get some outlaw gear anyway from irish pride real soon..all raiderman has goin is this,lol..I have 2 credit cards I owe 22,000 total..I'm slowly getting on my feet ,baby steps,lol...will get some tga gear aftr my gg finishes and others.


Was up with tha whoberry. Cant wait to see what they put out.... Nice to see u still getting it homie.. Very nice grow as alwYs homie.. be safe stay high.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 14, 2014)

..day 24....


----------



## raiderman (Jan 14, 2014)

NYCD... and my unmounted fan ,haha,as long as it does its job.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2014)

That NYCD looks like a beast of a bush!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 14, 2014)

Thx TC..This is my first nycd run and looks to be a good strain ,we'll see.That Golden Tree with my reg nutes really accelerated the growth,i only give these a 5 week veg.. was gonna run them 6 weex before flip.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2014)

You are going to have some ball bats when this runis done..looks great.Love the stretch and fill in of bud sites.


----------



## Coolsun (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn that's a big garden rdr! I like!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)

Thx men,tryin to get some big tops.heres gorilla grape.didnt get much pollen ,the male was withering away in that area but couldn't risk havin it out in the open,got a little tho and applied it to 2 branches,crossin my fingers but not happy with wat I had to work with.day 30.will pic others later.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2014)

SUcks about the pollen..or lack there of. 

I love the structure of the plant in the second pic there man. That things is gonna be fcking amazing I need one like that!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)

if I start seeing some hairs turnin red over the next week those will be it I guess..I'm very optimistic with this one TC.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)

heres the rest.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice STALKS,*&#8203;BIGASS* Great looking RDR!!
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)

yeah I'm shootin for big stalks ,hope they get bigger.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 20, 2014)

hey rdr you are going to see an extra like for post 2485. 

i had to hit unlike just so i could hit like again. they look fantastic.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 20, 2014)

haha, thx bro.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 20, 2014)

Man, those nodes are super tight!! This will, no doubt, be a nice haul for you bro! ATB!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 20, 2014)

damn bro ur going to have some monsters on your hands great job


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 21, 2014)

Gonna be looking into this more seriously *
Now!
Beech*


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 21, 2014)

I cant see any pics


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2014)

Added a few more beans back in the mix on this hunt. Blueberry Headband, another OG#18, The Dog Kush, and 2 "Resin Drippers" ATB!
View attachment 2971256View attachment 2971257View attachment 2971259


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

all look great,,i would love to run a solid og18 grow,but this isn't the place for anything that loud atm.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2014)

raiderman said:


> all look great,,i would love to run a solid og18 grow,but this isn't the place for anything that loud atm.


Well, as you know I lost my original baby, so when I found the second bean, I had to give it a shot. Hoping for the same type pheno. All those BB pics and talk around here made me pop the BBHeadband. If I get a proper #18 pheno, it will definitely get half a room. I actually am after 4/5 good solid keepers out of about 8/9 strains atm. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> damn bro ur going to have some monsters on your hands great job


thx Bigworm,its all about weight ,hope I score at least a field goal off this one.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I cant see any pics


their on the other page.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Gonna be looking into this more seriously *
> Now!
> Beech*


its worth its weight in gold for me.filled the pots up in roots in nothing flat.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 22, 2014)

some hairs turnin red and calves swellin on 2 branches i pollenated on the gg,i'll see.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 22, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Added a few more beans back in the mix on this hunt. Blueberry Headband, another OG#18, The Dog Kush, and 2 "Resin Drippers" ATB!
> View attachment 2971252View attachment 2971253View attachment 2971256View attachment 2971257View attachment 2971259



Im smokin some blue headband right now. MMMM really a nice combo.

And RDR, what did you cross with the GG???? ECPD??


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jan 22, 2014)

Doing sweet Raiderman my Dude. Gonna be a nice pull.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 22, 2014)

all the pics looked like "X" before to me, can see them now, all looks incredible.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

Gd morning friends,time to get ripped and play with the girls a bit....jus gg ,no ecpd this grow....I hope i did hafass on it...next grow will be a 100% breeding project with a few outlaw strains,1 light.multi 2 gal sq pots..if 'gonna do it gotta do it right.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice! some good things to come from a GG cross. next gen dialed it into a pretty consistent pheno dispersion. only 2-3 phenos max and its mostly just the height that changes so you should be able to get a nice stable consistent strain. they had to take it to at least an f3 or f4. in my small breeding opinion haha.

Good luck and good morning!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

I never knew next generation was crossing gorilla grape with anything.???i'll have to go see for myself.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

theirs is grapefruit,this grape refers to grapes off the vine type..i never really cared for grapefruit strains that much and thats wat they use on a lot of their stuff..I'm justa pollen chucker, no F anything,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 23, 2014)

raiderman said:


> theirs is grapefruit,this grape refers to grapes off the vine type..i never really cared for grapefruit strains that much and thats wat they use on a lot of their stuff..I'm justa pollen chucker, no F anything,lol.



hahaha Sorry i swear i thought you were growin out some Grape God. Too many threads in the books now but since you said gorilla grape i now remember your order you got and started germin a few pages back. haha. Been doin my own thang for a while so ive forgotten alot of peoples grows. 

Either way good luck! Gorilla grape sounds too good.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok....later.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 23, 2014)

My GrapeGod is about to see the axe this weekend, I think.....I love it's structure, smell, speed, but the resin profile is way lower than I'm used to. We'll see once I get that first taste if she stays...lol Honestly, I was after Grape myself, not grapefruit, but we'll see, could be a champ. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 23, 2014)

Q for you Raider....with the deisels, do they need longer to finish? Out of these 3(9wk) the NYPD has the least receded hairs if that makes sense... I'm thinkin' she will go another week or two. Your take..?


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 23, 2014)

Raiderman... I gota tell ya, everything I see has a lot of work into it, and I like what I see!! I love the purple/blue strains my self!! Nice set up, nice strains, nice bud. You got it going on my man!! I havent read the entire thread...lol (500 pages, probably will never read it all) But any way, how did the purps work out? I got 12 seeds... only 2 popped the rest nothing. then the 2 that did germ died. 100 buks and nothing to show for it.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Q for you Raider....with the deisels, do they need longer to finish? Out of these 3(9wk) the NYPD has the least receded hairs if that makes sense... I'm thinkin' she will go another week or two. Your take..?


I like to wait till the bud looks like its swelled up and good ripening features or 90% of the calves are red and swelled.its all about the most you can pull out of her,another week sounds good..these nycd look like they may go the distance .


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> Raiderman... I gota tell ya, everything I see has a lot of work into it, and I like what I see!! I love the purple/blue strains my self!! Nice set up, nice strains, nice bud. You got it going on my man!! I havent read the entire thread...lol (500 pages, probably will never read it all) But any way, how did the purps work out? I got 12 seeds... only 2 popped the rest nothing. then the 2 that did germ died. 100 buks and nothing to show for it.


Thank you sir,..yeah its a lengthy thread,i think I ramble more on those pages than buiness as usual,lol...I'm still runnin some purps halfway through flower,3 will turn agood purp ,the sativa phenol has more purple hues but a better yield....yeah I'm very skeptical of bc bud depot older strains .theres a bad rep them passin long shelf life beans..you get 14 fems 80. of these purps which is the same Canadian purps goin around,all these popped and doin well..did yu get 2 girls?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 23, 2014)

some great grow music if you haven't heard this one,toke up.peace.

[video=youtube;TPub9Ei02Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TPub9Ei02Do[/video]


----------



## max420thc (Jan 24, 2014)

SupaM said:


> My GrapeGod is about to see the axe this weekend, I think.....I love it's structure, smell, speed, but the resin profile is way lower than I'm used to. We'll see once I get that first taste if she stays...lol Honestly, I was after Grape myself, not grapefruit, but we'll see, could be a champ. ATB!


Supa..i grew the grape god and thought the same thing..from next gen..i might even have some beans left out of the pack of grape god.
Not enough resin or potency or taste.
Ive got a cross between a kush berry by DNA going right now with a sensi seeds hash plant male.Not enough resin..pretty looking plant though.
Because of that strain i will never grow another next gen seed again.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 24, 2014)

Well I have Romulan, and I wil Definitely run those lol I'll get a good dry,cure on the GG before i make any decisions. Thanks though....ATB!


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 24, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Thank you sir,..yeah its a lengthy thread,i think I ramble more on those pages than buiness as usual,lol...I'm still runnin some purps halfway through flower,3 will turn agood purp ,the sativa phenol has more purple hues but a better yield....yeah I'm very skeptical of bc bud depot older strains .theres a bad rep them passin long shelf life beans..you get 14 fems 80. of these purps which is the same Canadian purps goin around,all these popped and doin well..did yu get 2 girls?



Oh, so the purp your growing isnt from bcbd? Bc bud is bull shit!! I called them, said I spent 100 and none of them grew, they said they would replace them and that was 2 months ago. Ive read countless "bad reviews" Im a little pissed out of 80+ seeds, the purps are the only ones that didnt do anything. oh well, it looked like they knew what they were doing, NOT!! lol

I have a SD #2 going right now. Only 1 mother, im going to make a few clones and flower it. I remember like 10+ yrs ago when there was some pure "GRAPE APE" going around. It's strange how some weed smells exactly like something else, lol. I wonder if the GA and your GG are close? That was the kind of smoke you talk about years later, "remember that grape smelling bud??" It was so delicate but at the same time had a powerhouse stone. Good luck on your grow man!!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't knock any strain or breeder in and out of itself,,reviews tells the story, ive heard countless bad rviews from next generation and bcbuddepot.if you buy from bcbud i'd go through attitude or sea of seeds. dealing with those guys personaly yu may get crap and if you live in the U.S. the odds are more against you..this purps has a very sweet tast and some grape flavrs... Goilla grape already has a strong sour grape dank like qerkle...thank yu there.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

theres a thread here on next gen I will find that's not old and 
everyones pissed.i'll look for it.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 24, 2014)

raiderman said:


> I don't knock any strain or breeder in and out of itself,,reviews tells the story, ive heard countless bad rviews from next generation and bcbuddepot.if you buy from bcbud i'd go through attitude or sea of seeds. dealing with those guys personaly yu may get crap and if you live in the U.S. the odds are more against you..this purps has a very sweet tast and some grape flavrs... Goilla grape already has a strong sour grape dank like qerkle...thank yu there.


LOL I did go thru attitude... I also see tons of good reviews, canna. cup awards, and see awesome grows of really nice looking smoke. who knows?? I read a few reviews where they compaired the seeds to wild hemp seeds (bird seed) and it was the same friking seed, as if they cant make money off legit seeds, they have to use bird seed,,,lol Who is the breeder of you canadian purp? I was really looking for the oregon/jason king purp. Im sure since the late 90's there are countless "purp" strains out there.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

www.bcseedking.com theres a short cut..i bot 2 pacs of fem purps from bcbud last yr.out of 12 , 8 made it,never got to finish tho,had to go pay a debt i owed for 6 months,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

Damn didnt know everyone disliked next gen so much. I didnt even research them before i grew out grape god. A friend actually gave me the money when we were ordering our regular seed batch for production to buy the grape god and we got one seed and it was fire!! My friends from CA even said it was on par or better than shit out there when they came back for the holidays and were all pretty heavy smokers.

Mine looked pretty stacked with resin as well and produced a ton of hash from the fan/sugar leaves. Ive never researched into next gen so i dont know about the other strains. Usually before i buy a new strain i spend a week or 2 lookin up everything about the company and grow journals. But since it wasnt my money i just went with it.

Ended up growing it out for the next year and a half. Maybe i just got lucky with a good pheno but it was my SHIT! Super coated in resin to the point it looked almost moldy haha. Nice sweet berry grapefruit flavor with some skunky diesel in the background and the cough didnt hit you until about 3 breaths after you exhale. Solid rock hard nugs and a pretty good yielder. My favorite part was the stretch or lack there of. Id flip it to flower at 2 and a half feet and itd max out barely over 3 foot. Not even a full 2x in flower and it grew like an xmas tree everytime if i didnt lst/top/train.


That was about 2 or more years ago now so maybe i got a good seed or shits hit the fan since then. Either way id run some GG again if i had the seeds. haha Might even use it in a breeding project once i get my DOG pheno dialed in.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

sounds good,the only dog i'll grow is chem dog '91, if that's the one yure talkin about.but I got reason to believe its breeders boutiques dog yure growing.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup its the BB. Hopin for a headband dom pheno. I wish i had access to some clones because id rather grow out clones than any seed on the market haha. If only i could get ahold of a 91 chem.

My main goal right now is finding a real deal Cherry Pie clone. Every time ive smoked it its the best high and super potent and ive heard is a pretty big yielder for how potent and flavorful it is. Been on the top of my "must get" strains for a while but the cookie fam is taking their sweet time makin the seeds hahaha.

Found these the other day and thought theyd be helpful.

[video=vimeo;63796044]http://vimeo.com/63796044[/video]

They can be DIYd if i wanted for probably half the price but its a good product for people purchasing or selling a ton of clones.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

looks like good business, .if you open a store that would be a good department to open ,once things get better for all of us as its lookin better everyday...also I'm seeing gorilla grape lookin like beans are gonna make maybe also seeing purple kush and purps lookin the same in a few areas,,i looked for hermies again ,just a habit, and saw nothing.if I get hermies usually summer heat related..i may have some killa crosses,will see as times goes by wats up.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

The Golden Tree nute is the best ive used thus far,, I would also like if some of yu guys check on the progression of the grow on this page ad let me know your unbias opinion>click here> http://humboldtssecret.com/blog/raidermans-grow-journal/


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

raiderman said:


> looks like good business, .if you open a store that would be a good department to open ,once things get better for all of us as its lookin better everyday...also I'm seeing gorilla grape lookin like beans are gonna make maybe also seeing purple kush and purps lookin the same in a few areas,,i looked for hermies again ,just a habit, and saw nothing.if I get hermies usually summer heat related..i may have some killa crosses,will see as times goes by wats up.



Hell yeah cant wait for it to spread more and more. I really wish i could just pick everything up and move but thats not in the cards right now. haha

Ive only had hermie issues from heat like you said or lettin a plant go really late in flowering but that happens to alot of them.

that golden tea looks like its doin the job!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

Thx man,well if you wait wherever your at I'm sure some more legalization may be goin forward,,I think I have more experience growing than any trade cuz I guess I think on bettering my results ea grow.Would really love to open a shop or partnering up with some cool friend .


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 24, 2014)

Let me know if you do open a store. Id be able to move if i had an arranged job! haha

Legalization is coming my way. Hopin for medical this year. One step at a time!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2014)

i just saw on the cbs evening news where banks will be willing to finance experienced growers that have a dream runnin a legit op in the legal states.4 new states up for legalization today.update tues...yall hava good weekend.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 24, 2014)

raiderman said:


> i just saw on the cbs evening news where banks will be willing to finance experienced growers that have a dream runnin a legit op in the legal states.4 new states up for legalization today.update tues...yall hava good weekend.


Sounds too good to be true... That would be the shit right there, this country would come out of debt!! It would provide #1 medicine #2 jobs #3 tax rev. for the state and fed gov. there are so many benefits its crazy. from the growers to the wholesalers to the small businesses to the smokers and patients...everyone would be happy!! Ill check back in tue for that update!!


----------



## max420thc (Jan 25, 2014)

There is no way on gods green planet earth is marijuana going to bring this country out of debt.The numbers are so staggering large it is almost inconceivable for the average mind to ever comprehend.
It would supply some jobs to the economy and some tax revenue.You will find that when you go into business for yourself doing anything above the table you will be working straight for the government for NOTHING.They (the government)will make all the money..you will do all the work.
Take it from me..a guy who has had his income confiscated for the good of the whole for decades now.No matter how much you earn..they will be right behind you at the end o the year and confiscated it ALL.
They(the government) will confiscate 60 to 70 % of your income.
If you earned 200K a year the government would leave you with MAYBE..depending on the state you live in 60K dollars..in order to produce a couple hundred thousand dollars of income a man in my field will work 80- hours a week..work 365 days a year..then have those cock suckers take it all from you..ALMOST ALL OF IT..they will just leave you with enough to live on..until next year..then they show up and do it all over again.
There is a reason so many top business owners who have started their business long ago..like the CEO and head of LOWES..he said there is no fucking way he could start his business today and make it a go..WHY?The government has enslaved everyone working in this country..just like slaves and sheep.
If you start a company of business of any type..DO NOT GO INTO DEBT WITH A BANK DOING IT.
If you do you will most certainly not make it and go out of business.
Right now if you open a business pay as you go.build and invest as you go.Everything will be paid for when you get to where you want to go.
You will have allot less stress when you get to where you want to go with no bills.
There is something major wrong with this country when a guy who earns 35 k a year doesnt pay hardly any tax and gets to keep his 35 a year..the guy who works 80 hours a week who earns 100 K a year gets to take home and keep around 35 a year..So now everyones dream of a communist utopia is realized there is no incentive for the high achievers in our economy to even get up and go to work to create jobs.Do you really wonder why there are 93 million Americans out of work?
The government says they want to solve the unemployment problem..i got news..THEY ARE THE FUCKING PROBLEM.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 25, 2014)

Every little bit helps....


----------



## max420thc (Jan 25, 2014)

2 million dollars in debt for every single family that lives in the US.This has never ended well in anyone's history books.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 25, 2014)

It's Fubar that's for sure however, I wouldn't want to live anywhere else in the world.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2014)

raiderman said:


> i just saw on the cbs evening news where banks will be willing to finance experienced growers that have a dream runnin a legit op in the legal states.4 new states up for legalization today.update tues...yall hava good weekend.


Hows it going raiderman, hope all is well in your world today.

Man, I know I am just a rookie grower and have more to learn than I can currently shake a stick at, but creating and maintaining a grow environment, now there is where this little coonass has got some traction.

I don't care if it is a 200sq. ft. closet or a 500,000 sq. ft. aircraft hangar, I can install, control and maintain all the equipment and write all necessary control sequences to make it the perfect growing environment. 

So, if any of you folks ever need an environmental control technician with 30 years of experience, I have resume in hand....lol

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## max420thc (Jan 25, 2014)

Just throwing out advice to folks who might be considering going into business.The bull crap is huge..the reward small.
I just got done last week laughing at a buddy whos whole profit from his business was 49 cents.Its not funny..but ive been there.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 25, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Just throwing out advice to folks who might be considering going into business.The bull crap is huge..the reward small.
> I just got done last week laughing at a buddy whos whole profit from his business was 49 cents.Its not funny..but ive been there.


I would say he's in the wrong business.. Yea I know it wont bring this country out of debt...lol... that was a joke!! but it would sure help. I invested every last dollar I had saved, around 14 grand. I came out with about 65 when all was done. So 50,000 for 8-10 months of work. Small businesses can work but you have to chose the right one.

and yes the bull s#@* is HUGE!!


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would never have my own just supply the demand haha.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 25, 2014)

budbro18 said:


> I would never have my own just supply the demand haha.


thats right bud bro!!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

I did watch it as I stated, its in the puberty stages ,closing up loopholes for money laundering, racketeering and tax rip offs and only applys to legal states of course. I lke to stay busy all the time so iknow it would work for me. thx for the UP on that Small Voice.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 26, 2014)

The government is more worried about it than the people..... Which shows you how detached the government is from us.

The reason we seem to have ths going in baby steps is because people are not used to the idea of treating weed like oregano.... 

Which is the way it should be treated.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 26, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> I would say he's in the wrong business.. Yea I know it wont bring this country out of debt...lol... that was a joke!! but it would sure help. I invested every last dollar I had saved, around 14 grand. I came out with about 65 when all was done. So 50,000 for 8-10 months of work. Small businesses can work but you have to chose the right one.
> 
> and yes the bull s#@* is HUGE!!


Good morning everyone.
No hes not in the wrong business.
It is normally estimated that a new business opening the first two years will not make a dime but lose money.(99%) of business go out within two years.
The main reason's company's or business go broke Are one..Lack of management skills. The other is not enough funding to sustain the business until it is established.
The third one they never mention is borrowed capital.At least to begin with.You must have enough money to sustain until you can get the ball rolling.
Every rule and regulation made a businessman is to follow are designed to keep you..the small self employed businessman from ever becoming a large rich businessman.
Large company's and business lobby state legislators and federal legislators to promote laws that keeps the competition out of their business.
Kind of like a government run monopoly.
Part of what is going on especially in the marijuana industry a legal grower will have to contend with.
The local politicians will want their cut.
Growers with deep pockets will lobby for legislation(already have) To limit the number of licenses that will be let out to growers..effectively putting the competition out of business.
They will have those law makers ban home grows(see Washington states new laws)
On top of the huge sales tax the consumer will pay ,you as a grow business owner if you earn 200 K a year..just a example.
You will pay 39% income tax..then you will pay another 15 self employment ss tax.Then you are going to pay 11% state income tax is you live in cali for example.
Then you will pay another county tax.
If the feds legalize it..then there is another layer of tax.
Right there i just showed you almost 70% of your income gone and i havnt even gotten warmed up.
Not to mention bar coded tagged and tracked every plant.
They are going to tell you how much you can grow..where you can grow,what size and kind of container you can grow in,What kind of nute system you have to use.
Hell they are even talking about limiting the amount of THC in a plant you can grow.
Ive never been someone to tell someone else what to do unless it has to do with my business.
I mind my own business..im sure allot of folks on here are more independent minded than the average joe you will meet in society.
The reason we do what we do is we dont like to be told what to do by others.
Enough of the long windedness.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

here guys watch this.. http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/americas-changing-attitudes-on-marijuana/ at least its gettin some attention,maybe soon.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

ur totally right my first 2 years i just broke even, shit ive been in business for 4-5 years and am now just starting to see some money


max420thc said:


> Good morning everyone.
> No hes not in the wrong business.
> It is normally estimated that a new business opening the first two years will not make a dime but lose money.(99%) of business go out within two years.
> The main reason's company's or business go broke Are one..Lack of management skills. The other is not enough funding to sustain the business until it is established.
> ...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

no doubt ,the first 4 yrs it was rough,and still taking in info.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

shit my biggest problem is finding people who want to work and not just collect a check out of 4 years i bet i have atleast 35 people working for me and im a cooll boss i smoke weed everyday i buy breakfest and lunch and i pick and drop off everybody, my wife says im to nice and that they try to get over on me idk know i like being able to go to work whenever i want


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jan 26, 2014)

hey the Golden Tree Journal is cool bro


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit my biggest problem is finding people who want to work and not just collect a check out of 4 years i bet i have atleast 35 people working for me and im a cooll boss i smoke weed everyday i buy breakfest and lunch and i pick and drop off everybody, my wife says im to nice and that they try to get over on me idk know i like being able to go to work whenever i want



Are you taking applications/resumes??? hahaha 

Ill work harder than anyone you know!!! To do this shit legally id work 12+ hour days all day everyday.


I saw chubbs had to fire someone cause they were sleepin on the job. I just dont understand how someone can be so lucky to not only live in a medical state and have a medical card, but lucky enough to work for a dispensary/shop/company and somehow fuck it up. Id be 30 minutes early and stay 30 minutes late everyday if i had the chance. Thats one of the only things stoppin me from movin right now is not having a job lined up for where i plan to go.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahaha i heard that but its not a weed biz its a cable company business even though i got big plans about starting up my own weed biz but it wont be for a while


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> hahaha i heard that but its not a weed biz its a cable company business even though i got big plans about starting up my own weed biz but it wont be for a while



Shit thats the thing, whats stoppin me now is trying to find an employer that doesnt drug test. Im a handyman/painter and the only way to work with a contractor/subcontractor is to take a piss test. Which sucks! haha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

shit bro i dont drug test, i smoke weed all day every day i beleve in that u let ur work speak for itself and if ur a good worker even if u get a dirty urine they will still hire u, where abouts u live ill put u to work


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 26, 2014)

very well put max420!! I guess a lot of the "make or brake" comes into play with #1 management #2 what size of company you are starting up and #3 what type of funds are needed to keep it all afloat. Every last little thing is so expensive nowa days, Shit me and my partner kept every single receipt, food, lodging, gas...and so on. The gas bill for that 8-10 months was around 3200. thats just gasoline, nothing else. Going into debt with a bank is always a bad idea, unless you know for sure your going to have the funds to back it up. I personally dont have any credit, therefore wouldn't get much from a bank...lol And like you said "on the table", the gov. scrapes everything off that table and you get whats left that is under the table, lol.

There is tax on every thing in this great country, surprised they havent put a tax on air, or water yet... And it all comes down to money and investing. And your right, I do what I do is because Im not going to work for 40-60 hrs a week for some one else, make 1200-1500 and take home 7-800. not frigging happening. I work my 60+ hrs a week and love what I do, I make my 1500+ every week and I keep it!! Well most of it, I probably invest 200 per week.

And there are soooo many people who have the money to put up right in the beginning and knock the competition out of the way. Another way to put some one out of business is to have a better product than they have, and sell it for the same or even cheaper. Im living proof of that theory, There are a few "big guys" in my area. I have to say, about once every week i have some one come to me and say... I went to joe shmo last week, he wanted 110 for that old piece of wood that had been laying around for 6+ months. Thats when I say well I have this nice new shiny piece of wood and I only want 80 for it, then they tell me they will see me next week. you always have to be on your game, the second you step off, you lose.


----------



## budbro18 (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> shit bro i dont drug test, i smoke weed all day every day i beleve in that u let ur work speak for itself and if ur a good worker even if u get a dirty urine they will still hire u, where abouts u live ill put u to work



I wish they would just let me work for a week or a few days thats all itd take to shake the "lazy stoner" stereotype we get. 

I work in the north east pretty far so im probably out of range of most of you guys. haha. But none the less id work a week for no pay if it meant i could prove to someone that smoking weed doesnt impair someones work ethic and if it does they already had a weak work ethic to begin with or little to no motivation.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

the best way I figure to override the competition is being unique and sep from the avg grower in every area.anyways a couple pics.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey the Golden Tree Journal is cool bro


Thx LGC appreciate it , I think it will yield well..my nycd gonna run 12 weex max ,no big hurry.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 26, 2014)

That Golden Tree is sure showing it's stuff, that garden looks amazing. Every time I see your shit I feel like such a novice lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

good morning and thx..its not much but it keeps me goin forward,once I move to a bigger place soon I'll be able to max out a little more.


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 26, 2014)

NICE!! what is that one dead center 2nd pics, gorilla grape or the purp? Shit looks frosty man!! I have quite the purple/blue line up right now!! purple wreck, deep purple, sweet purple, frisian dew, blueberry, blue widow, and a few of my white russian crosses turn purple. cant wait to see some buds like yours. Just starting to cluster 1 week into 12/12


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

its gorilla grape, when I first hit the room I smell sour grapes..i love white Russian and damn near need to live in the country to gro that one.that's a awesome selection,we both like the same strains ,sweet.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 26, 2014)

raiderman said:


> good morning and thx..its not much but it keeps me goin forward,once I move to a bigger place soon I'll be able to max out a little more.


Max out a little more lol. I'm trying to get the most I can in a 4x2 space with my 600w, you're ridiculous haha.  

Gotta dream big!


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 26, 2014)

the white russian has been my staple plant since 2003 when I was first acquainted with her. Been breeding crossing ever since. In just the last 5 years, I had a huge set up so I was able to run 80+ fems and make selections to stabilize and back cross. I love everything about the white russian!! the taste, the yield, the quality, the looks, resin production...its all there. I have been growing it outdoors since then also. each year it adapts to the environment and gets bigger. Last year I had one mother get 12.5ft tall and yield 1.5 1lbs, untended. And the cold up here turns some of the 100% green indoor bud, dark purple/black outdoor.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd like to see a piece of a nug of that,lol..i'll upload my old white Russian pic somewhere here I grew n 09.i like serious seeds a lot.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/146561-raidermans-white-russian-grow.html .....It was a new years grow.its a little old but the memories.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

damn good looking tree u got there raider shit is starting to swell up nice god i love weed, and yeah i stay high all day long and im no slacker either shit i cant find enought shit to keep me busy, im on the east coast to right in philly


----------



## sativa indica pits (Jan 26, 2014)

well I have some pics... but they kinda suk!! the camera I had back then was blurry as shit. only like a 2.4 mp but I still have the pics!! and I also have some outdoor pics!! and some pics from last summer, with a much better camera!! most all of those in the last pic are white russian, there is a diesel and a nl X bb also. I love looking at my old pics!! I had about 500 Polaroid pics from 97'- 07' that got stolen from me by the dea!! pics really?? they said they were evidence, bastards!! I had actually took digital pics of everyone and put them on my computer....it crashed and I lost them for good. The first pic was my second stabilized cross. I had selected out of around 300 to find that pheno!! but Its in my room right now, and outgrowing most everything I got from attitude. there are 5 plants out of 40 (from attitude) that are in comparison to my WR in veg... the true test will be the flowering and harvest!!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a Phili eagle fan as well and love Rocky ,lol., yeah i get ripped aftr the first sip of coffee till the nite cap,lol, I also like to get pot drunk and be seduced in the kinkiest way with a hottie,lol., I'm a sports bar fanatic .. Bigworm yu remind me of myself a little there,lol. 

will go ahead here and update today,,80F today,very ns.

NYCD











Sour D







purps







purple kush ,very stocky.













gorilla grape


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> well I have some pics... but they kinda suk!! the camera I had back then was blurry as shit. only like a 2.4 mp but I still have the pics!!View attachment 2974979View attachment 2974980View attachment 2974986View attachment 2974990 and I also have some outdoor pics!!View attachment 2974992View attachment 2974993 and some pics from last summer, with a much better camera!!View attachment 2974994View attachment 2975003 most all of those in the last pic are white russian, there is a diesel and a nl X bb also. I love looking at my old pics!! I had about 500 Polaroid pics from 97'- 07' that got stolen from me by the dea!! pics really?? they said they were evidence, bastards!! I had actually took digital pics of everyone and put them on my computer....it crashed and I lost them for good. The first pic was my second stabilized cross. I had selected out of around 300 to find that pheno!! but Its in my room right now, and outgrowing most everything I got from attitude. there are 5 plants out of 40 (from attitude) that are in comparison to my WR in veg... the true test will be the flowering and harvest!!


AMAZING BRO...i like.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

damn dude them things r straight fucking treez, love it


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hey raider is that golden tree all that cause if it is im getting some let me know


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

yeeeeaaahhhhhhhh[video=youtube;E0E0ynyIUsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=E0E0ynyIUsg[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

im getting ready to chop some shit down to smoke


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

love white zombie,thx bro, yure opinion is highly respected and appreciated here..I use fox farm beastie bloomz as well for more P just needs to only be mixed weak.Golden Tree veged them out n no time,I was raising the light everyday seems like till now.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> im getting ready to chop some shit down to smoke


those are some Monsters in yure garden.some of the frostiest buds ive seen.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

all man thanks ur makeing me blush and diddo hahahaha


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

what about this one love the back ground music[video=youtube;iywaBOMvYLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iywaBOMvYLI[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

I may go get that cd,saweet,lol.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

this was a good movie[video=youtube;SmxTbcnW6bY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=SmxTbcnW6bY[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

I like that one .what about this one haha.

[video=youtube;d-J6cJljOiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=d-J6cJljOiI[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

hahaha nah this way better[video=youtube;sdR7hCjQNwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=sdR7hCjQNwA[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;MgTSfJEf_jM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MgTSfJEf_jM[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Jan 26, 2014)

hahaa that is funnier, because he believed,lol.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 26, 2014)

Worm, that animals was wicked! ATB!


----------



## max420thc (Jan 27, 2014)

Cool song..one of my favorites of all time for sure.
I wish i had that one Guild guitar that guy was playing.Both that guitar and the other looked to be a Gibson bass guitar are big money.Like the best ever built


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 27, 2014)

for sure them grapes r beast


----------



## doubletake (Jan 27, 2014)

Plants are looking really good how far along into flower are they now?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 28, 2014)

these next 10 days all about the bud .wll update sunday .peace


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

this also my last grow here , not posting much after this,hahaha I'm getting tired of forums but not growing.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

max420thc said:


> Raider is growing some great looking dope man for sure.What blows my mind is everyones grow could look at least this good..Raider Tells everyone how he grows..what he uses..shows them his set up..and there are a pile of grows on here that do not look as good.
> His shit is stacking it deep and selling it cheap.
> All you would have to do is follow his advice and your in.
> Its damn near a no brainer.


thx there but I know yure hydro and yield 3 or 4 times what I do I'm sure,,i just mainly try to help a few new soil growers here,,correction ,yures is nicer max,,,,it used to be fun here at riu,,now it seems its turned to a tavern of trolls,lol.peace.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 29, 2014)

raiderman said:


> this also my last grow here , not posting much after this,hahaha I'm getting tired of forums but not growing.peace.


Ever use instagram?? That's where I've been lol @true_dankness


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

thank you for your input. never heard of it..


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

i'll do 1 or 2 more updates before I fully split, back in 2 weex,peace out.


----------



## no clue (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a bummer. I for one will miss your journal. Peace


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Jan 29, 2014)

Downer. Love following this thread and all you crazy yanks. Peace be with ya dude.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

hey wats up guys,yeah it does suck somewat .once someone trolls it pollutes the thread to me, I hava hard time tryin to converse with that person.everywhere you go here riu a lot of disrespect.and theres some real cool cats here as well like yurelves.not in the best of spirits today.i'll prob update sooner.sorry for the rambling.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

I understand and true what doesn't kill us makes us stronger ,no doubt.i try to learn off folk and enjoy communing if their motive is intact everything else is just a drive by.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 29, 2014)

You have to stay around mane, what are we going to do without growers like you around?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 29, 2014)

my dog u ant going nowhere i wont let u, whats good bro fuck them trolls there just jealous cause they cant grow, they dont pay rent in our heads bro


raiderman said:


> this also my last grow here , not posting much after this,hahaha I'm getting tired of forums but not growing.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 29, 2014)

haha its all good , I have some crap goin on here at home and hava a hair trigger today, I don't let no ho get in my head, it may come from wanting to kick someones ass,lol, appreciate the moral support there danks , will update this weekend.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

raiderman said:


> I understand and true what doesn't kill us makes us stronger ,no doubt.i try to learn off folk and enjoy communing if their motive is intact everything else is just a drive by.








Keep em green RDR.
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

another drive by,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

i'll have a talk with mr riu.peace.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

*Dont know what your deal is Bro.But Gl with the Issue,and all things in life.
Beech

*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

Sarcasm.........
Beech


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Keep em green RDR.
> Beech[/QUOTe)
> 
> so this is the action I get wen I report a post.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

a person has to have respect in thierselves before their worth a shit. look at big bird he forces his self in the door,we don't want.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

Nothing was reported to me RDR,Im over Indoor not Grow Journals.
I can help if you want,You will have to PM me.
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

look at big bird he forces his self in the door,we don't want.
Care to elaborate....I dont understand.
Beech​


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

I prefer riu come in here and clean this up,thank you.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 30, 2014)

Gotcha,I see now what your pissed about.Talk to PR.
Beech


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

what exactly do you want me to clean up nothing written goes against rius rules. pm me please.


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

you have about an hour before i go to work so make it snappy so i can help you dude


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

He always post long ass post, I think that's just how he is. I see him over on the Newbie to Teas thread every once in a while with a good page post.

I never know what he's talking about I never have the patience to read them lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

haha same here .no biggie ,just trolls that's all...anyways how did the 8 ball kush turn out?I like ole Barney .


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> you have about an hour before i go to work so make it snappy so i can help you dude


I know wat to do.thanks dude.


----------



## AllDayToker (Jan 30, 2014)

raiderman said:


> haha same here .no biggie ,just trolls that's all...anyways how did the 8 ball kush turn out?I like ole Barney .


Well I'm waiting to chop the first two plants from the second run of it. The first run turned out great, been smoking on it for a good amount of time now, a really dank heavy hitter, with a lot of resin production that makes my BHO and edibles great. The buds are super dense/rock hard. Has a dusty/dank/lemony/earthy smell and the taste is like sweet, but dry. Makes you cough on almost every hit.

Great plant for my first step into real genetics and not bag seeds, but I'm glad to move on to less basic plants.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 30, 2014)

raiderman said:


> I know wat to do.thanks dude.


Sunni isn't a Dude...Lol.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

O , ok ..lol.........


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

great thread rdr! dont let the trolls ruin shit for everybody else. i couldnt read past one sentence that dude wrote, just too damn lazy to read when im already browsing thru 50 pages!

you can always ignore someone you dont want to see... nice breeding as well!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

Thx GG. I forgot about that option,lol,,will update sat probably, have some real beast going ,looks like a good run.thanks for dropping by.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ida come thru sooner but forgot...lol got quite the run going, cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

that's quite a run you have going,don't know a better thread of with top strains goin and outcome.maybe i'll get a perpetual goin soon .


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2014)

shit, my threads lacking bad! about to catch up to you tho  im gunning for a haul like yours tho...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 30, 2014)

my gg is makin some beans ,don't know the outcome of number till I bust it up..the next grow is double bubblegum doja,doja berry and more gg lookin to be for now,,,hava area here now for my males next run.i'll be back this weekend.peace.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 30, 2014)

It(riu) won't allow me to upload a few shots of Gg, OSD, and NYPD pre-chop, so I'll try later....they've been drying for 24hrs so far and i can't wait! ATB!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn rdr. Hating on a nigga 4 long winded posts... Wow..
We gotta stick together not bicker on petty shit homie.. Wow.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 31, 2014)

I dont consider long ass posts trolling as its really not, but fuck im with homie on this! Dont write a novel for a post! And no disrespect to the madlongposter lol


----------



## raiderman (Jan 31, 2014)

revert back to post 2427 and post 2428 for starters.. I'm sad to hear your heartbroken about it lopez.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 31, 2014)

SupaM said:


> It(riu) won't allow me to upload a few shots of Gg, OSD, and NYPD pre-chop, so I'll try later....they've been drying for 24hrs so far and i can't wait! ATB!


yeah it does run slow sometimes,postem up tomorrow.would like to see the nypd specifically.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 31, 2014)

NOW BACK TO OUR REGULAR SCHEDULED PROGRAM..[video=youtube;Nco_kh8xJDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nco_kh8xJDs&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

NYPD

GrapeGod

View attachment 2981154View attachment 2981157Cali Con Original Sour Diesel......couple days yet til dry.. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 1, 2014)

those look great,i'm runnn sour d also..cant smell the other strains when I bump into it, worse than og18 imo..that looks better than some of these big wheelers around.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 1, 2014)

also upgrading my carbon water filter with the new KDF.I been wanting to see the diff from my reg carbon replacement filer.


*> HYDROLOGIC STEALTH-RO REPLACEMENT FILTERS*[h=1]HYDROLOGIC KDF85 CARBON FILTER STEALTH & SMALL BOY[/h]







View Larger Image 
 
MSRP:$39.00 *Now:**$25.95* Item # 266752 Manufacturer: Hydrologic Part Number: 728975 Size:--Please Select-- Sediment -- $9.95 Carbon -- $10.95 KDF85 -- $25.95 RO Membrane (1) -- $54.95  Quantity:    


[*=right]Add to Wish List
 
Share: 
Share this product via e-mail  




 HYDROLOGIC STEALTH-RO REPLACEMENT FILTERS
_by Hydrologic_   From Name: From Email:  To Name: To Email: Type in the e-mail address of who would you like to send this email to: [email protected]. We don't save these email addresses  Subject:  Content:Check out this product from eHydroponics.com     

     
  



Description
[h=5]*Upgrade filter for your Tall Boy and Tall Blue water filters. Removes Chlorine, Iron, & Heavy Metals along with other impurities found in some city water supplies. 



1. What is KDF? 
Kinetic Degradation Fluxion (KDF) is a high-purity copper-zinc formulation that uses a basic chemical process known as redox (oxidation/reduction) to remove chlorine, lead, mercury, iron, and hydrogen sulfide from water supplies.
2. How does KDF Work? 
In short, the KDF redox process works by exchanging electrons with contaminants. This "give and take" of electrons converts many contaminants into harmless components. During this reaction, electrons are transferred between molecules, and new elements are created. Some harmful contaminants are changed into harmless components. Others are electrochemically bound to the KDF media.
3. What Contaminants Does KDF Remove? 
KDF process media works to reduce or remove chlorine, iron, hydrogen sulfide, lead, mercury, magnesium, and chromium. It may also inhibit the growth of bacteria, algae, and fungi. Redox media removes up to 98% of water-soluble cations (positively-charged ions) of lead, mercury, copper, nickel, chromium, and other dissolved metals. More than 98% of chlorine is generally removed.
*[/h]


----------



## SupaM (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, bro.....I'm a 'quality over quantity' kinda guy, but given space, I can crank it out also.  I put one of those carbon filters on my small boy. ATB!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2014)

raiderman said:


> revert back to post 2427 and post 2428 for starters.. I'm sad to hear your heartbroken about it lopez.


Heartbroken.. really raider ur a real smart ass dude. Dont be sad. Its really not that importantto lose sleep over.. imma keep it short so u don tell beech to keep me off ur thread. Be easy homie..


----------



## raiderman (Feb 2, 2014)

i been seeing alot of backbiting and gossiping like hoes around here lopez ,i was ashamed to see you in the mix,after being on your thread a spell I'm sure it should remind you much of yourself .peace.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 2, 2014)

and if you ever pull some weight off in that room of yours I'm sure your attendance record will improve and wen yu stop all the drama lopez.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 2, 2014)

i like that KDF filter. Looks pretty cool. Life expectancy any better than a normal carbon filter? Probably will keep flow of your RO more consistent since its not a typical filter and "breaks stuff down" vs just catching everything. 

Maybe do a ppm test before and after. But that might not be the best since your filter you have in there now is pretty used.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

damn i didnt know people loved the MADDDDDLONGGGGGGPOSTERS, seems we are alone raider lol. oh well keep it green n funky!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> and if you ever pull some weight off in that room of yours I'm sure your attendance record will improve and wen yu stop all the drama lopez.


Brah brah. U the one crying about someone posting a long post. ... attendance? I really dont care if anyone goes on my thread. I post to see if anyone has any POSITIVE input..
To help me become a more advanced and skilled groewer. Not everyone knows everything about growing like u do o great raiderman . Ohh by the way the only one acting like a hoe or a bitch here is u. Grow the fuck up and stop being a little cry baby. Ohhhh yeah about weight... I GET MINE HOMIE TRUST ME. I jut dont find myself with the need to brag bout it.. ohhhhh shit... did u get past the second sentence?? Anyways homie all this bickering is blowing my high. Lets smoke one and move on. Be safe homie..


----------



## raiderman (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm on my second box of tissue I'm not sure if I can take much more lopez, If you didn't want yur Dog picked up you should have kept it in your own yard.peace out.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 3, 2014)

yoooooooooooooooooooooo u guys need to chill out a little im the one whose suppose to be doing all the trash talking, what is going on with u guys ur both good growers so why all the negativty, nieither of u guys should be talking smack on each others thread, so please smoke one a get past the non sense if u dont have any weed ill mail some to you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2014)

^^^^^like^^^^^


----------



## raiderman (Feb 3, 2014)

..me and my brother faught occassionaly growing up .I like Max,i shouldn't have lost my cool with him.

Day 43 

nycd will go 12 weex ,another 6 weex there,some are on time some not.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking good there. Are you getting the temps low for the coloring or is it coming on natural?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

love the sea of green!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 3, 2014)

Thx..its been getting a bit cool.that pic is purps starting to do its thing...I use a gas heater and helps with co2..its iced down snow deep here today.













gorilla grape


----------



## raiderman (Feb 3, 2014)

updates weekly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2014)

rep........


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lookin good as always RDR

The shot of the bud with the leaf trimmed reminds me of my clones in flower. Ill take a clone and often LST so the few original clone branches never get chopped off. So somewhere in flower ill see a couple cut leaves and wonder what kind of bug is eating my plant. Then realize that theyre all on the same node and perfectly straight and that that spot is the original clone. Really makes you appreciate cloning and how big a plant can get! haha 

Keep it up and stay strong!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 3, 2014)

Where's the like button when you need it? Doing tight Raiderman!! Gotta spread some rep before I can give it to ya again.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 3, 2014)

wow thats all i got to say u got that room dialed in good job, are you useing co2 just wandering cause i stop useing it but i think im going to go back to useing it again my son names is max and me and him fists fight all the time were both hard headed hahahaha


----------



## SupaM (Feb 3, 2014)

That's on Point, Raider! first sample of the OSD right now, and it will cure nicely.It's freshly dried atm....faint taste. ATB!


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 3, 2014)

likes to all especially the weekly updates from raiderman.

how is the speedster working out? what type of fan are you using it with? 

i picked up a 6" inline and it moves alot of air on full speed so i am def. going to need a speed controler.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 3, 2014)

Man I miss my bushes! Everytime I see your girls thats all I can think.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 3, 2014)

raiderman said:


> ..me and my brother faught occassionaly growing up .I like Max,i shouldn't have lost my cool with him.
> 
> Day 43
> 
> nycd will go 12 weex ,another 6 weex there,some are on time some not.


Raider that real talk.. RESPECT. Louisville Sluggers my fellow grower. Looking Nice homie.. Keep it Green.


----------



## ghostdogalpha (Feb 5, 2014)

mmmmh....sea of jealousy.


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

Inspiring as always Raiderman.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 5, 2014)

hey raider my bro just wantted to let u know i got that and thank you so much


----------



## Macto (Feb 5, 2014)

need the like button back..


----------



## raiderman (Feb 5, 2014)

Yure Welcome BigWorm, anytime my brutha...Thx Danksters ,good to come home to a warm welcome my friends..the fan is a 275 , it worx well wen I use it on a slower speed and helps warm the room up a bit.been busy not been around much..th girls are swelling up , hope I can give them some justice.peace.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks for the info. i will be looking into getting the speedster.

always good when the girls are swelling up.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 8, 2014)

Your welcome there S&C....I'm using 5ml per gal Golden Tree still and their blowing up nsly,will update soon.peace.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Morning Raider, hows your weekend starting?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm doing well thank you. catching the strong dank of sour d this morning and watching the colors turn..I heard nycd has a trippy stone, cant wait to try her out...hahaha this second time had to fix my SIG..i must be breaking hearts one at a time.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad its going well man. We're just hanging out, finally taking down the christmas tree :facepalm:.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2014)

What exactly is that golden tree additive?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 8, 2014)

Golden Tree is guaranteed to increase the speed of plant growth and flowering yields.
Most say, Golden Tree is like "Steroids for plants."
Studies prove it is 100% effective in increasing the growth of plants. Its use is proven to increase plant root growth by over 60%.
Golden Tree formulation is based on extremely high concentrated doses of seaweed with the right doses of


Natural Growth Hormones
Cytokins-constitute of groups of soluble proteins, glycoproteins and peptides that act as hormone regulators.
Auxins-controls cell division and multiplication
Enzymes and VitaminsWhen combined together these ingredients provide a wide range of nutrients for plants


----------



## raiderman (Feb 8, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Glad its going well man. We're just hanging out, finally taking down the christmas tree :facepalm:.



it is artificial .Right? it would look real sweet by now if it wasn't.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds like good shit


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol ya it was artificial. The wife wanted to leave it up and decorate it all year for different holidays.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 9, 2014)

i decided againts the speedster which is used with brush type motors and i went with this

Aviditi sc100avi hydroponic fan speed controller with fuse and power indicator.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 12, 2014)

A buddy of mine give me this one recently,thot I would give it a whirl,,it seems to do the job..That's a good pull on that one bro.nicer no doubt.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 12, 2014)

Whats really goin on?,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

will update this evening,have a few potential qp plants.its a site to see.peace.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2014)

sweet will keep an eye out


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 13, 2014)

good morning

that speed controller i have works ok but is cheaply made. i only tested it for about a minute, so i am not sure if it will do the job yet.

i will install it when it gets warmer out and run it for a couple days before i get plants in there. 

i am sure it will run fine after it gets going, but the real test will be when i connect it to a thermostat and it has to restart after shutting off. it seemed to restart pretty well after testing it at different speed settings.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Ill be here Robert.Hows u guys morning going?......that sounds pretty cool there with all that hooked up to the controller .when its cold it helps warm it up some,this one runs smooth on all 3 speeds.very low noise level on the fan I like.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Will go ahead and do the grape thing..She started out slow in this super soil but looks to have a strong finish.stayed short.2ft tall.2-3 zips n the end prob.still firing away.peace.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 13, 2014)

Snowy morning here...no work, big blunts of GrapeGod. 

Puff, puff, pass  ATB!


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

that gorillas lookin good RDR

and supa, blunts of grape god are the shit. oh how i miss it.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Thx Budbro, a blunt of grapegod would sound ns this morning after I cook my morning glory,lol.


----------



## budbro18 (Feb 13, 2014)

hell yeah best of both worlds. Helps that stomach feeling in the morning and any aches and pains but also wakes you up and doesnt slow you down. Very nice hybrid.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

nice beasts!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2014)

damn that thing is squat and bushy i like it alot did you fem or top, looking good bro


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 13, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Will go ahead and do the grape thing..She started out slow in this super soil but looks to have a strong finish.stayed short.2ft tall.2-3 zips n the end prob.still firing away.peace.


Amazing as always my dude. How many gallons is the smart pot 2 or 3??


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 13, 2014)

An amazing squat bush!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Thx Danks..its a 3 gal square fabric aeration pots,i lovem..I top my plants at 25 dys veg.then topped to best 8-10 leads..Day 53..some on time some not .moving forward.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

purple kush


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

let everyone know all is welcome here, and apologize to all I may have offended.peace my brothers.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

you running 600 watters?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

a 1000 and a 600 for the taller big plants.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Sour D..just keeps firing away.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2014)

its all good hommie everybody has them moment


raiderman said:


> let everyone know all is welcome here, and apologize to all I may have offended.peace my brothers.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2014)

any news on them things


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

nothing bro..maybe tomorrow.


----------



## wdk420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Everytime I see your thread there is ALWAYS buds bursting on every page! Looking dank Raiderman


----------



## Truckstop13 (Feb 13, 2014)

You're killing it Raiderman! Your grows are always top notch, keep on posting all that good work!


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 13, 2014)

nice, u notice any major difference between 1000 and 600?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking good bro.. Hadnt seen you around, thought I would jump over & show you some love..  F1 4 way cross K.A.S.I.   


raiderman said:


> Sour D..just keeps firing away.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

No doubt..both have eye hortilux for extra lumens and spare.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

you done a fine job on that cross Dank. beautiful plant.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Gotta spread some more rep before givin it to the Dankster again.


----------



## bouncin b (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking awesome Raiderman! Killer thread. Keep it up!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

raiderman said:


> you done a fine job on that cross Dank. beautiful plant.





raiderman said:


> Gotta spread some more rep before givin it to the Dankster again.



Thanks bro.. Yeah she is one of many me & Stew are working on for this View attachment 2993989


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

When u let it go talk to Doc Bob at Dank Bidz and see what u can do ,a real good dude in the business.peace.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks.. Should be up & rolling come spring.


raiderman said:


> When u let it go talk to Doc Bob at Dank Bidz and see what u can do ,a real good dude in the business.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

wdk420 said:


> Everytime I see your thread there is ALWAYS buds bursting on every page! Looking dank Raiderman





Truckstop13 said:


> You're killing it Raiderman! Your grows are always top notch, keep on posting all that good work!


Thx man, I just go through reg routine 15-20 minutes a day then take off for the day,lol.peace bros.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

Check this out.i taught my plant how to say peace,lol.peace.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;TLpLYxUM2Gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TLpLYxUM2Gc[/video]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice!! View attachment 2994188


raiderman said:


> check this out.i taught my plant how to say peace,lol.peace.


----------



## Coolsun (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm always amazed at your plants. They look top notch rdr. To bad the like button is gone.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you neighbor & Dankster,I guess it is lookin fair ,hope they fill in better.have you a good weekend an better week out.peace...

here some valentine candy haha.rdr.

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY AND MUCH LOVE FROM THE DABSTAR CREW!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 15, 2014)

This might sound gay as hell but can I be your valentine?  Looks like you got enough to share  

Nice looking plants as always raider, seen a thread from 2008 earlier today with raiderman plants, fuckin killin it then too bro


----------



## raiderman (Feb 15, 2014)

Hahaha,that's funny..i picked it up at their site ,brot it over here to share...Thx Mr. Head, I miss some of those strains I was runnin then.it seems they discontinue the best strains these days.Anywy ,be back for update thur or fri.peace out.


[video=youtube;GQaWMgr4SKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GQaWMgr4SKA[/video]


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys hope your having a good weekend! I should have made dab hearts I didn't even think about it.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 16, 2014)

Most Excellent Bud Porn and Jams to go with it.

Glad to see all is well raiderman.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Ganjalee (Feb 16, 2014)

looking solid


----------



## raiderman (Feb 17, 2014)

hey whats goin on here,haha,thot I would jump in here and let yu guys know that Irish Pride dropped gorilla grape ll at Dank Bidz ,pre 98 bubbaxdpd is up.This evening or tomorrow Doja berry ll.double bubbegum doja and sfv x dpd also...I will be running all these and some unreleased material next run ....all those are limited and not sure if they will be restocking certain stains so good luck..You guys hava dank week.rdr.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sounds like some NICE genetics coming your way.. 


raiderman said:


> hey whats goin on here,haha,thot I would jump in here and let yu guys know that Irish Pride dropped gorilla grape ll at Dank Bidz ,pre 98 bubbaxdpd is up.This evening or tomorrow Doja berry ll.double bubbegum doja and sfv x dpd also...I will be running all these and some unreleased material next run ....all those are limited and not sure if they will be restocking certain stains so good luck..You guys hava dank week.rdr.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have these coming :
 Dinafem Feminised Blue Widow Seeds 
3 Seeds Per PackDevils Harvest Shoreline Feminised Seeds 
5 Seeds Per PackDevils Harvest Fallen Angel Seeds 
10 Seeds Per PackFREE: *1 x World Of Seeds Strawberry Blue FEMINISED SEED, 2 x Delicious Cotton Candy FEMINISED SEEDS, 5 x Hawaiian Skunk Haze REGULAR SEEDS* (FREE SEEDS)
FREE: 1 x World Of Seeds Strawberry Blue FEMINISED SEED, 2 x Delicious Cotton Candy FEMINISED SEEDS, 5 x Hawaiian Skunk Haze REGULAR SEEDS

 



raiderman said:


> hey whats goin on here,haha,thot I would jump in here and let yu guys know that Irish Pride dropped gorilla grape ll at Dank Bidz ,pre 98 bubbaxdpd is up.This evening or tomorrow Doja berry ll.double bubbegum doja and sfv x dpd also...I will be running all these and some unreleased material next run ....all those are limited and not sure if they will be restocking certain stains so good luck..You guys hava dank week.rdr.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 17, 2014)

Ive done blue widow.very ns strain..Shoreline is a good one also,so I've heard anyway, but never grew them...The freebies at DankBidz are usually Brother Monk or Gooey Breeder strains10 pac.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 17, 2014)

whats up raider just wondering did u try them new nutez


----------



## raiderman (Feb 17, 2014)

Which ones????Golden Tree..yes , of course Bigworm..that's how I got these bushes.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 17, 2014)

damn man i guess these storms got shit fucked up


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 17, 2014)

i was going to pick up some of them irish pride but i already got so many seeds so i better pop some of them soon going to be another mixed strain grow but i would love to have a whole purple grow that would be awesome


----------



## raiderman (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes that would be awesome.......I would like to add that switched from blue planet to beastie bloomz with my Golden Tree 5ml per g. at 25 days in.and started using ching chang at haf tsp (minimal amnt) with the 5ml of Golden Tree at end of 7th week..The best out there imo...update this madness in a few days..

[video=youtube;jAukGWuVyEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jAukGWuVyEo[/video]


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 17, 2014)

hahahaha ur crazy man got me laughing my ass off, my n===a


----------



## sativa indica pits (Feb 18, 2014)

love all that metal you put up!! oh yea and the plants too!! they look sticky as hell. nice full kholas!! where is the sour diesel from? you probably already said but just figured id ask? I got some diesel's from hso that are doing ok. but the diesel from dinafem is turning into a monster


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Ive done blue widow.very ns strain..Shoreline is a good one also,so I've heard anyway, but never grew them...The freebies at DankBidz are usually Brother Monk or Gooey Breeder strains10 pac.


 I hear that.. Yeah, the Shoreline is suppose to be DANK from what I have heard from other growers. Beech recommended it 2 me months back, and also the Fallen Angel. I have been searching high & low for those both, finally found them both in stock! TG..  So I will be working with those for awhile, along with trying to stabilize my F1's I am running now. 



raiderman said:


> Yes that would be awesome.......I would like to add that switched from blue planet to beastie bloomz with my Golden Tree 5ml per g. at 25 days in.and started using ching chang at haf tsp (minimal amnt) with the 5ml of Golden Tree at end of 7th week..The best out there imo...update this madness in a few days..
> 
> [video=youtube;jAukGWuVyEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jAukGWuVyEo[/video]


 Had to ask. I seen where you mentioned "Blue Planet" nutrients. ?: How those working 4 you, and or would you recommend them ?:


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

sativa indica pits said:


> love all that metal you put up!! oh yea and the plants too!! they look sticky as hell. nice full kholas!! where is the sour diesel from? you probably already said but just figured id ask? I got some diesel's from hso that are doing ok. but the diesel from dinafem is turning into a monster[/QUO
> .Thx ,some could have gotten bigger ,the super soil was gifted to me and I believe it had been in there a spell,lol,but progressed after 3 weex in veg..The sour d is bcseedking and very kerosene/sour fruit dank..Dinafem is a decent seedbank.cant be no less than the avg company.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. Yeah, the Shoreline is suppose to be DANK from what I have heard from other growers. Beech recommended it 2 me months back, and also the Fallen Angel. I have been searching high & low for those both, finally found them both in stock! TG..  So I will be working with those for awhile, along with trying to stabilize my F1's I am running now.
> 
> Had to ask. I seen where you mentioned "Blue Planet" nutrients. ?: How those working 4 you, and or would you recommend them ?:


Yes, i do have a creative mind somtimes........I used blue planet for a short period and from what I got was good ..I was working around the Golden Tree for results on my grow,it may change week to week on that.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

Day 59.thier running like day 53..5 - 2 gal plastic pots were used also..

Gorilla Grape
















NYCD
















Purple Kush













Purps







Sour D


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 19, 2014)

your killin it RM!!!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

Thx man.were getting there.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 19, 2014)

very nice rdr. i am so jealous but also happy for you to have those amazing looking plants.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 19, 2014)

what sd cut you runnin bro?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> very nice rdr. i am so jealous but also happy for you to have those amazing looking plants.


lol. thx bruh.


brimck325 said:


> what sd cut you runnin bro?


Sour d im runnin Is fem seed from bcseedking.All these except Gorilla grape r Canadian strains from bcseedking..I been running thier stuff for a few yrs now.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

OMG, Its Mr. Krab of the Krusty Krab,hahaha.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2014)

That ish looks bomb, Broseph! I've got some cool shit comin' down this week as well...CheeseQuake x(KushberryxJillybean)ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Feb 19, 2014)

Thx ...that'll work Supa.good strains..my last one for the week .peace riu.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 19, 2014)

woooooooowwwwwww them shitz are looking fat


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 19, 2014)

Awesome Dank Raider man!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys. Just wanted to let everyone know I started a new thread https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/800333-dark-side-moon.html be there or be square. haha I had to say that shit. I use to here it all the time back in the day.. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice bitches btw bro. 


raiderman said:


> Thx ...that'll work Supa.good strains..my last one for the week .peace riu.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Danks, I moved my bigger Sour D up front,it should fill out better there.That room is fuming.


----------



## frostyjane14 (Feb 26, 2014)

looking real good! keep up the good work!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

I bet..  Well they sure look good bro.. Will be getting my Shroom system in today hopefully! So I will be inoculating my jars. YAY!!! 


raiderman said:


> Thanks Danks, I moved my bigger Sour D up front,it should fill out better there.That room is fuming.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 26, 2014)

sounds like a plan. and thanx there frostyjane ad Dankster..Day hmmm.whatever,lol.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 26, 2014)

the bigger sour d is 2 weex off so starting to fill in.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;nVYFOlVB-Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVYFOlVB-Uo&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Getting greasy in there


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 26, 2014)

So fucking pretty man, really gorgeous!


----------



## throwdo (Feb 26, 2014)

looken good raider


----------



## throwdo (Feb 26, 2014)

havent been in your journel for awhile how did the bpn hold up against gh ?


----------



## raiderman (Feb 27, 2014)

thx gents,yeah its smellin funky to..greasy and cheesey,haha......I thot the blue planet was easy to work with in balance of te plants need..thx for cruising in man..woke up this morning to a blizzard , lol.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 27, 2014)

raiderman said:


>



i had to quote this pic so it would be in my reply. 

it is so amazing that it deserves to be seen again. 

i would love to kick back in your grow and just take in the sights and smells. 

looks like you will be doing some chopping soon.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 27, 2014)

Thx my friend it does smell of many wonderful flavors.I pulled 2 pk yesterday in the 2 gal pots,maybe 21-28 gams prob on each of those.they serve a purpose but not like the aer pots tho..
My irish pride tester beans will be here soon.looking forward to that one.will run 50-60 regs of everything and unreleased material I'm not sure wat yet..maybe dpd F4s,saweet.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Shit's on PPoint, raider! That sourD will be something special.....mine earned a keeper spot in my rotation. ATB!



 CheeseQuake x(KushberryxJillybean) x2


----------



## raiderman (Feb 28, 2014)

nice lookin cross .do you have a full pic of the plant?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

dude i love this grow, its awesome how all them colas are standing in line like soldiers, great job man


----------



## adower (Feb 28, 2014)

Are you running grape stomper ?


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> dude i love this grow, its awesome how all them colas are standing in line like soldiers, great job man


thx Bigworm..its all about farming the grow here.aka rip farmer.


adower said:


> Are you running grape stomper ?


No sir jus Gorilla Grape.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Shit's on PPoint, raider! That sourD will be something special.....mine earned a keeper spot in my rotation. ATB!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008472View attachment 3008474 CheeseQuake x(KushberryxJillybean) x2


Have you thought about starting a thread supa??We would really love to see all your work.Peace.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)

Purps..in 2 gal pot,but got a lot of color .


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2014)

Alot of color is right! She looks delish.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2014)

did you defoliate at all? next time i got doe(hopefully soon) ill snag some of this n other shit over at bidz...


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Alot of color is right! She looks delish.


I really like Purps,this phenol fumes sweet grapes,very cochlock.


greenghost420 said:


> did you defoliate at all? next time i got doe(hopefully soon) ill snag some of this n other shit over at bidz...


after mid flower I'll open all the hidden bud sites to light a lttle at a time..No hack job or it shocks it.....my stff shipping tomorrow .this will be interesting.plenty of GG also,dojaberry,sfv x dpd,dbd,pre 98 xdpd and more.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2014)

i love that heavy couchlock from the purps


----------



## SupaM (Mar 1, 2014)

The uploader is in the shitter right now, but I'll post the shots I have later. As soon as I lock down these "keepers", I'll probably run a thread to share my gardens. until then, ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i love that heavy couchlock from the purps


Yes GG420 its one of my faves.i'll do an update,my uploaders working.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 1, 2014)

bout to have a fat harvest! looking epic...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2014)

You're an inspiration bro. Your shit always looks on point. Plants are so full it's ridiculous. 

I woke up this morning to my single lady leaning over huge, looks like I gotta do a run for tomatoe cages


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2014)

Those girls gotta be getting close now, how much longer they got?


----------



## raiderman (Mar 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You're an inspiration bro. Your shit always looks on point. Plants are so full it's ridiculous.
> 
> I woke up this morning to my single lady leaning over huge, looks like I gotta do a run for tomatoe cages


Thx bro..i stake down the plants then use fishing line tied to the stake and wrap the plant and keep them in their space.


Thundercat said:


> Those girls gotta be getting close now, how much longer they got?


as soon as the pot dries on a few i'll pull a few.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 2, 2014)

the light yellow is minor light burn..but they don't mind a tan..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Thx bro..i stake down the plants then use fishing line tied to the stake and wrap the plant and keep them in their space.
> 
> 
> as soon as the pot dries on a few i'll pull a few.


Yeah I'm going to have to do that, no where has tomatoe cages yet, I guess there is still 3 feet of snow on the ground  I did end up getting some clip on fans though, apparently it's early enough to stock them but not cages.


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 2, 2014)

I feel you on stores not stockin. I went to look for an oscillating fan the other day and they had ZERO. Said they dont stock em til spring/summer.

*facepalm*


----------



## SupaM (Mar 2, 2014)

Morning, Gents!  For my Mellow, my Man...That's about all the shots I took of them bloomin' ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah I'm going to have to do that, no where has tomatoe cages yet, I guess there is still 3 feet of snow on the ground  I did end up getting some clip on fans though, apparently it's early enough to stock them but not cages.


thin wire or fishing is wat I use.i have tomato cages jus think this better..yeah its snowing and very cold this morning.heres a few more.Hope your day is going well this morning.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 2, 2014)

I went ahead and pulled a few.this concludes Raidermans grow.i may pop in 1 more time after everything finishes .but not sure..peace brothas.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 2, 2014)

damn, better give me a happy ending before u bounce....dried shots, no handjobs lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

great Job bro  take a looks at my ladies 5th gen Purple Voodoo -> View attachment 3011827 F1 K.A.S.I.#1 -> View attachment 3011828 Night Shade -> View attachment 3011830


raiderman said:


> I went ahead and pulled a few.this concludes Raidermans grow.i may pop in 1 more time after everything finishes .but not sure..peace brothas.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn, better give me a happy ending before u bounce....dried shots, no handjobs lol


will do.and a weight total.peace.



~Dankster~420 said:


> great Job bro  take a looks at my ladies 5th gen Purple Voodoo -> View attachment 3011827 F1 K.A.S.I.#1 -> View attachment 3011828 Night Shade ->
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011830



looks great Dank,ns buds..i always knew you would do well .Start calling you The Hunter.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

Some baseball bats you got there boss!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah I love hard hitting sports.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 4, 2014)

2 plants are trying to lean a bit from weight.No doubt that one has at least 4 to 6 oz on it. and 2 others that should hit around 3-4 zips apiece.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

God that makes me really want to get back to some bushes. I know I've said it before. Its so nice to pull multiple ounces from one plant though. Its been awhile since thats happened for me cus I've been running the smaller plants. I've recently put a bunch of 2-4 headed plants into flower to see how they do. I had to many mother plants, so after taking clones I started flowering them all. I've got a feeling my tray is gonna be completely over grown when I get back from arizona.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Hope they do well for you TC.I do singles and bushes .jus whatever seems rite at the time and strain.you can never have enuff .I have a single that's way behind but will fill out.nycd is a 12 weeker.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

gorilla grape before I pulled it.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks &#314;ike some pure Dank! I'm tryna get back to my bushes as well...have to say this round of yours really inspired me to get back at it hard. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Thx man,i'd like to see you guys following silent or posting to get the most out of your plants even if its a tiny bud at the bottom of the plant..Peace my friends.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 5, 2014)

Definitely have have to make most of the season before those summer temps get here. Raider, you ever run CO2? I don't remember you speaking on it much. I'm using one of those bags right now, and like it, but think I want to get a tank. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

I hear ya there Supa..I'm moving as soon as this finishes.i need more room ,a better pad,lol...I don't use co2 tanks.the gas heater releases plenty of co2 from burned gases.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey RM, long time no talk haha.

Just been trying to get shit back on track, so scattered I can't get all this shit straight lol.

Garden is looking amazing as usual. Just chopping down some of mine, starting some AK48 soon. Excited for a new potent bud, this 8Ball kicks my ass. Not a lot on the web about it but it seems to avg from 18-22%thc. The trim makes amazing amounts of BHO, more then most of what my friends make out of actual buds.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

Thx ADT..i grew out barneys farm violator kush over a yr ago in these pots and it was so strong I'd get dizzy high on 2rips,,lol.I can imagine the 8 ball be on cue as well.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

I been having a few issues here at home last 2 months and haven't been on par with communication here.I been dragged to hell and back but will not go into detail.and deeply apologize.I read some post here I'm ashamed of and wish I could change but cant.peace my friends.


----------



## AllDayToker (Mar 5, 2014)

Well shit as long as we are all healthy and well, and got green in the dirt!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 5, 2014)

your a good dude man,wished you lived closer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2014)

i cant remember if i asked,but what watt and how many lights used on this run? cant wait for that weight n dry shots!


----------



## budbro18 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope you work everything out. The grass is always greener in your grow room.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 6, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i cant remember if i asked,but what watt and how many lights used on this run? cant wait for that weight n dry shots![/QUOTE
> 
> 1600watts only.
> 
> ...


----------



## frizzlegooch (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude i would bow to your plants, and i guess you too for growing them hahahah.
Sad you gotta go but at least your leaving a grow forum with awesome pics behind you


----------



## raiderman (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm touched.i feel accoladed and i thank you.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 6, 2014)

i'll finish the complete grow since I'm not roughnecking next 2 weex I'm off.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 8, 2014)

pulled the pk.the rest.66 gram off the little gg.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 8, 2014)

wow man ur a ganja farmer for sure, fucking plants are top of the line, u should send some pics into hightimes, u for sure would get in with them plants


----------



## raiderman (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## raiderman (Mar 8, 2014)

The golden tree really kicked In plus a little experience.peace.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 8, 2014)

That is a golden TREE you have there! Looks like the shit works like a charm! ATB!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice shit homie!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 11, 2014)

raiderman i want to say thank you so much for everything man, you truly are a great friend and a expert grower on top of that, i wish u lived closer to me so i could kick it with u, maybe someday, big props on that awesome grow


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 12, 2014)

i like how u made that gorilla into daily doses for me,


----------



## raiderman (Mar 12, 2014)

thx man ,not really alot experience jus like to grow rip....will update Saturday.Your good ppl .peace......................................
[video=youtube;d9SCrpXN3EE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9SCrpXN3EE&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2014)

nycd..will pull these 12 weekers in a 
week ..


----------



## raiderman (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;BgjmhbkPVAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgjmhbkPVAI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 16, 2014)

Impressive as always dude. Your skills will be missed here if you decide to go  Totes gonna stalk the shit out of you if you do though so no worries


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hell be back...


----------



## kindnug (Mar 17, 2014)

Before he leaves we need a funeral.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 18, 2014)

haha that's funny..busy, so not much time for forum life..this just in ...got a pound on the smaller plants.13 to go.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 18, 2014)

nice score. i am waiting on an order from the tude for the b-day promo.

i ordered a pack of 6 fem dna holy grail kush and a single fem reserva privada skywalker kush. and 14 freebies.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 18, 2014)

Great pic up ..id like to run those,esp that holy grail..and never got bad free seed from them.....I have more gorilla grape and unknown strains coming soon as well.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! Hope i can get some before they gone


----------



## SupaM (Mar 19, 2014)

Man, those IP beans look proper. Sounds like some awesome crosses. ATB!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah I cant wait to get them going.i can run both lights here jus have to deal with moderate to high temps occasionally .went to my storage for more equipment and furniture.gonna pull 1st 2 here.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2014)

Man those are some fat trees. Great work... can't be said enough.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

my wife likes your lamps


----------



## raiderman (Mar 19, 2014)

robert 14617 said:


> my wife likes your lamps


lol,i had to put my tiffany lamps somewhere.


Mr.Head said:


> Man those are some fat trees. Great work... can't be said enough.


Thx Mr.Head.hope yu guys having a good morning.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Coolsun (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn those trees look amazing


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Where u grab the nycd, peak?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2014)

Your growing weapons... Spears+Baseball bats


----------



## hbbum (Mar 19, 2014)

Amazing harvest rdr!


----------



## hbbum (Mar 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Your growing weapons... Spears+Baseball bats


Some serious WMDs, Weapons of Mind Destruction!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Great job bro  + rep to you... 


raiderman said:


>


----------



## raiderman (Mar 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Your growing weapons... Spears+Baseball bats


haha,i been known to knock a few out of the park.



greenghost420 said:


> Where u grab the nycd, peak?


www.bcseedking.com ....if you buy 10 fems for 80. you get 4 free ones of the same strain,,14 total.



Coolsun said:


> Damn those trees look amazing


thx Coolsun,good to see you drop in bro.



hbbum said:


> Amazing harvest rdr!


Thank you there HB,i need to make a pass over in ure neck of the woods.


hbbum said:


> Some serious WMDs, Weapons of Mind Destruction!


I'm so stoned lol,nycd the most potent,kinda trippy after a couple rips tho the cbd % is higher in the pk.has a drunk effect somewat.


~Dankster~420 said:


> Great job bro  + rep to you...


Thank you sir and appreciate the good words my friend.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 20, 2014)

lets get high.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;UXQYcNSNIb8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXQYcNSNIb8&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Mar 20, 2014)

Classic Jam!!


----------



## raiderman (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah I like it....smoking on some gorilla grape..it didn't purp on the outside much but the core graped out good.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 22, 2014)

OH ya nice looking breakfast you got there!!


----------



## Coolsun (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn rdr that looks awesome. Doesn't look like I will be down it Texas this month. Military is back logged on there stuff. Hopefully by June would be nice. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2014)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! nice looking grapes!


----------



## SupaM (Mar 22, 2014)

Beautiful buds, Raider! New QB for you guys, I saw. ATB!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

NICE!! I have some ol" Gorilla Grape beans round here somewhere I may run soon. I love me some purple buds..  That sorta reminds me of my Purple Voodoo where she only turns purple in the core..   < -- 7th generation Purple Voodoo 


raiderman said:


> yeah I like it....smoking on some gorilla grape..it didn't purp on the outside much but the core graped out good.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

yo raider where u be man , come back i want to see them gorilla grape 2 so bad


----------



## hbbum (Apr 22, 2014)

I think the grape worked so well, it knocked out his Internet

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 22, 2014)

i think he is taking a break from here but he will be back. lets keep the thread alive so rdr will have some reading to do.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

*RIP RDR you will be missed.*


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 2, 2014)

rdr died?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes go to his profile.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 2, 2014)

wow I have had only minor dealings with RDR in the past but all were positive and informative.

The canna community has definitely lost an asset. hope your in a better place bud and may all your pain be gone now.


----------



## F.White (Sep 3, 2014)

RDR we didn't interact much but I still learned a lot from you and I'm sure others will as well since your work lives on RIU. RIP Homie!!! You will definitely be missed.


----------



## mtman (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn that is sad news. You'll be missed brother.


----------



## AllDayToker (Sep 3, 2014)

Learned a lot from this man. He will be missed. RIP buddy.


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 3, 2014)

Deeply saddened by this news. rest in peace rdr.


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 3, 2014)

Life's journey has a way of taking us all down many paths. I feel really lucky that our paths crossed even if only on this forum. It was great knowing you raider I hope your at peace.


----------



## SupaM (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, life is something.....I was thinking of Raiderman just days ago and sent a msg on another forum and had no idea....
He was definitely someone I enjoyed! Rest in peace Brotha!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Sep 4, 2014)

rip raider well miss you


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2015)

Travel in Peace Raiderman, I just found out the bad news. I hope your travels are towards greener pastures.

Man, I was off RIU for a year and looked forward to chatting with Raiderman, now I sadly give my condolences.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Rip raider. Great dude. Im running his ECPD from beans he giftedme.. live is crazy..


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 17, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!WHYYYYY?!?!


RIP


----------



## full of purple (Nov 13, 2017)

Rip man 
Just found out the news
Rest in paradise


----------

